#ubuntu-beginners 2010-03-04
<pedro3005> jdeloach, nvidia plays nicer with linux
<Phrea> hmm, my gf has a pc that uses Karmic, it used to be able to go online via the onboard NIC, but all the sudden it doesnt anymore...
<pedro3005> Phrea, oh noes!
<Phrea> I told her to reboot the system while the UTP is connected
<jdeloach> yeah. too bad i didn't know that two years ago when i bought my computer :( would have gotten Nvidia
<Phrea> both NIC and UTP cable are fully working
<pedro3005> Phrea, the card is detected?
<Phrea> yes
<Phrea> more news later ;)
<nhandler> As a heads up, ubuntulog is now in this channel. Public logs will be available on irclogs.ubuntu.com now
* nhandler changed the topic of #ubuntu-beginners to: Please do not wait to ask questions, simply ask! If anyone knows the answer, they will most likely reply. || Welcome to the Ubuntu Beginners Team support channel. || Please note, public logs of this channel are available on irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Phrea> oh no..
<pedro3005> I guess I can't plot my murders here now
<Phrea> I HATE IRC logs...
<Phrea> pedro3005: we now have to be careful indeed
<Phrea> ;)
<pedro3005> lukjad86, i'm still out to get you, know that
<Phrea> dude, shhht, that just got posted on the irclogs man !
<Phrea> oh, I just clicked, and it seems that everything ever posted here has already been logged...
<Phrea> Excuse me if I sign off.
<pedro3005> oh cool
<pedro3005> i can track myself down
<pedro3005> let's see, 2008
<pedro3005> wait, no
<pedro3005> Phrea, it's general ubuntu logs, not this channel
<Phrea> I noticed :)
<Phrea> that's why I stfu'ed
<pedro3005> you made me believe for a second I could re-live a part of my life!
<pedro3005> :P
<Phrea> well, you can
<pedro3005> Phrea, shit, http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/03/04/%23ubuntu-beginners.txt
<Phrea> indeed, sir
<Phrea> it seems a bit chaotic
<Phrea> I'd devise them in channels, rather than year/month/date
<Phrea> but that's just me
<pedro3005> yeah
<pedro3005> truth is
<pedro3005> you gotta reach a whole new level of boredom to go through that stuff
<pedro3005> so probably it'll go unread
<Phrea> indeed
<Phrea> that's why I would devise them via channels
<Phrea> to save some boredom time
<coldfire> Ive rebooted several times and gnome is still locking up. The only thing i did before this happened is install some AV programs. What should i do? Reinstall ubuntu?
<pedro3005> coldfire, with programs exactly?
<coldfire> clamav, bitdeffender and avg
<pedro3005> coldfire, try uninstalling?
<coldfire> i cant it locks up on boot
<pedro3005> coldfire, try pressing CTRL ALT F1 as it's locked up
<coldfire> ok it started terminal..what do to remove them from here?
<pedro3005> coldfire, how did you install them?
<coldfire> .deb packages and in synaptic
<pedro3005> coldfire, 'sudo apt-get purge packagenames'
<coldfire> couldnt find package names
<coldfire> oh nm
<coldfire> i get it
<pedro3005> yeah
<coldfire> rebooting now
<coldfire> thanks
<Quickard> I can not log in to ubuntu because I can not see nor enter anything into the user accounts window
<mathay> Quickard: kind of that your keyboard isn't responding?
<mathay> *kind of like
<mathay> IE, you can still move your mouse around and what not, right?
<Quickard> yes
<Quickard> I can move the mouse, I can see the accessability window
<Quickard> and when I hit the power button the shutdown window pops up, then it tells me that the desktop is not responding
<Quickard> when I go to shutdown it says that the gnome desktop is not responding
<wojox> Do I just register my nickname here with: /msg nickserv register
<elfy> and a e-mail address
<elfy> eg /msg NickServ REGISTER bar foo@bar.com
<wojox> what about the password?
<elfy> Syntax: REGISTER <password> <email-address>
<wojox> Will it be seen or is it not ipportant
<elfy> it would be seen if you made a mistake and it was read as text - I usually do stuff like that in the server window xchat gives me
<wojox> Thanks elfy
<elfy> welcome :)
<Akos> hi team
<Akos> would anyone know why this would happen: lsattr: Operation not supported While reading flags on/usr/sbin/addgroup
<Akos> ?
<mongoosedog> hey guys i downloaded a movie, i'm left with files with boxes with rar on them, i can't seem to extract them? anyone know how to make the files into the movie file?
<nigelb> Is this a legal download?
<nigelb> If its not, we won't be able to help you
<leoquant> hi elfy
<elfy> hi leoquant
<leoquant> how are you?
 * nigelb reminds that we are now logged :)
<nigelb> hello there elfy :)
<nigelb> and hey leoquant
<leoquant> good to be logged
<leoquant> and coc-ed
<leoquant> damn good
<elfy> hi nigelb
<elfy> and I don't need reminding ;)
<nigelb> hehe
<leoquant> mohil your cloak is fine now
<leoquant> :P
<mohi1> O_o
<tdn> I have a machine with two network adapters: an ethernet adapter and a wireless adapter. How can I turn the wireless adapter into an access point?
<nigelb> tdn: you're looking for internet connection sharing?
<tdn> nigelb, I want to use this machine as access point to set up wireless connection.
<nigelb> tdn: does this help you? http://doctormo.ubuntu-ma.us/2009/12/06/ubuntus-internet-connection-sharing/
<tdn> nigelb, rt73usb/Qcom <- This is my wlan card.
<tdn> nigelb, no. I only have ssh access to the box.
<tdn> At the moment.
<nigelb> oh
<tdn> If I write iwconfig wlan0 mode Master, I get an error: Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :     SET failed on device wlan0 ; Invalid argument.
<nigelb> tdn: try this forum post then http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370
<nigelb> my knowledge of networking is kind of minimal, so I'm not sure how much debugging I can do
<CatchItBaby1> hi
<Silver_Fox_> o/
<DarkX> hello, i was wondering if someone could help me set up a VNC server on ubuntu with a mirror driver :) (i read that using a mirror driver gives better performance)
<youknoweddavis> hey everybody, i was wondering if any one had experience with karmic and kodak cameras?
<youknoweddavis> ive tries f-spot, with crazy "unable to lock" errors, and Camera who doesnt seem to be able to coonect to it.
<elfy> hi Bodsda
<bodhi_zazen> Boo !!!
<pedro3005> bodhi_zazen, what?
<paultag> hai bodhi_zazen :)
<paultag> bodhi_zazen, may I PM?
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-03-05
<jdeloach> Could someone look over my xorg.0.log? It is saying some STRANGE things. Like on my dual head card, it is trying to do both outputs through one of the heads.
<pedro3005> jdeloach, I could try a bit, I don't know much about it though
<jdeloach> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/388638/
<pedro3005> jdeloach, at around which line things get interesting?
<jdeloach> 430 & 504ish
<pedro3005> jdeloach, nothing googable? (just made that up)
<jdeloach> been googling for ever!
<jdeloach> not very helpful
<pedro3005> like some specific error message
<jdeloach> Radeon(0): Acceleration initilization failed.
<jdeloach> Thats the only thing.
<pedro3005> D:
<pleia2> jdeloach: are you having actual problems, or just noisy xorg?
<pleia2> (a quick search tells me that error means 3d acceleration probably won't work)
<jdeloach> pleia2: I am only being able to have 2/4 monitors working. So yes there are actual problems.
<pleia2> gotcha
<pleia2> unfortunately I've never even used 2 monitors at once, let alone 4 :)
<pleia2> I wonder though, if you turn down the resolution (to something ridiculous - 800x600) does the behavior change at all?
<jdeloach> i haven't tried, i wouldn't think so. i don't think it is that sort of problem.
<pleia2> one of the suggestions I found for the above issue you mentioned was bumping down the resolution because the driver was having trouble rendering 3d at the higher one
<pleia2> but yeah, in general support for 4 outputs is probably unrelated
<pleia2> just trying to narrow down causes :)
<jdeloach> :D
<jdeloach> Tried lowering the bit depth and resolution, no effect.
<pleia2> that error is probably unrelated there
<pleia2> were you following a guide or something to set this up?
<jdeloach> no, just going off... random stuff jammed together :D
<pleia2> fair enough :)
<pleia2> have your xorg.conf pasted somewhere too?
<pleia2> I don't know enough about multiple monitors to solve it, but someone else might
<thomas_> hey, is there anyone who can help me? i am having a problem running an application.
<nomnex> I need  LaTex package information: what do I need from the repos (9.10) to be started with LaTex. Is "texlive-latex-base" the full or meta-package for LaTex? Total beginner here. Thanks
<nomnex> duandesign hello
<Varidian> hey guys is anybody there?
<Varidian> anybody there
<pleia2> nomnex: I was editing existing latex docs (not starting from scratch) but I went with texlive-latex-base
<pleia2> then just installed other things I needed as it came up
<pleia2> texlive-latex-recommended is good too
<pleia2> and texlive-latex-extra :)
<nomnex> pleia2, textlive-latex-recommended are plug-ins I guess
<pleia2> I seem to have found a reason I needed them at some point
<nomnex> pleia2, I will install all 3. do you still use LaTex over OO writer?
<pleia2> nomnex: actually I use it for writing invoices at work
<pleia2> mostly I just use OO still
<nomnex> pleia2, I see
<pleia2> latex is very cool and way flexible, but frequently I just don't have the time
<pleia2> and OO does the job "well enough"
<nomnex> pleia2, the editor looks like? vim? I could not find any print screen
<pleia2> nomnex: I just use vim
<nomnex> pleia2, vim with the LaTex plug-in?
<pleia2> then to view it i'll use xdivi
<pleia2> nope, plain old vim with syntax highlighting turned on
<nomnex> pleia2, so LaTex package has no editor? or you can use any editor of your choice (gedit, vim, emacs)? I don't get it
<pleia2> nomnex: I've always just used vim, the latex stuff you install is the infrastructure for creating latex documents
<pleia2> you write all the latex formatting, fill in your text
<pleia2> there are templates and things out there, you don't *have to* write it all yourself
<nomnex> pleia2, I see, thanks, and I found the link for xdvi http://www.ucl.ac.uk/is/unix/tex.htm#preview
<pleia2> nomnex: xdvi is included in texlive-base-bin
<nomnex> pleia2, okay, my link was wrong anyway. I guess it's time to give the manual some reading and they try the software, see if it suits my need or not?
<pleia2> nomnex: *nod* sounds like :)
<pleia2> I mostly just fell into it because I needed to, my boss is a latex nut
<pleia2> and a bit of a typesetting geek, he loathes office suites
<pleia2> so I've learned by trial and error mostly
<nomnex> pleia2, make sens. I wonder if it is not too over kill for writing letters and short manuals. I will see, I like Vim though even if I am just a beginner and I rather using the CLI than the GUI, so Linux really fits the bill and i loathes MS, but gooo and ooo are pretty solid office suites WYSIWYG
<nomnex> pleia2, you boss is giving you a hard time ;-)
<pleia2> nomnex: there are some WYSIWYG latex editors out there, I'd dig around the repos and install a few and see how it goes - even if you end up tweaking the templates in vim later :)
<pleia2> *grin* it's fun though, I am glad I'm competent with latex now
<nomnex> pleia2, agreed with the template, lyx or K... something, I don't want (and 300 MB for the KDE libs no way!) but thanks.
<pleia2> good luck :)
<nomnex> pleia2, thanks
<ShadowKnight>  If you are running Debian, it is strongly suggested to use a package manager like aptitude or synaptic to download and install packages, instead of doing so manually via this website. You should be able to use any of the listed mirrors by adding a line to your /etc/apt/sources.list like this:  deb http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian sid main   Replacing ftp.de.debian.org/debian with the mirror in question.
<ShadowKnight> I was wondering what this meant, im new to ubuntu
<nigelb> ShadowKnight: where did you see this?
<ShadowKnight> i am trying to download logger pro so i can use it in my physics class
<nigelb> from where are you downloading it?
<ShadowKnight> the logger pro website itself. let me show you. one sec
<nigelb> if you can give me a link that would help
<ShadowKnight> okay this is from the email i got. Download and Install USB Driver
<ShadowKnight> * 64-bit: http://packages.debian.org/sid/amd64/libusb-1.0-0/download
<ShadowKnight> * 32-bit: http://packages.debian.org/sid/i386/libusb-1.0-0/download
<nigelb> you're downloading from the debian packages site.
<nigelb> thats why
<ShadowKnight> so i dont download from there? how do i download this?
<nigelb> go to System > Administration > Synaptics Package Manger
<nigelb> enter 'libusb-' in the search filed and you should see the app you are trying to install
<nigelb> click on it and say mark for install.  then click on the green tick mark on the toolbar that says Apply
<ShadowKnight> hmmm okay, thank you it works :)
<nigelb> great :)
<ShadowKnight> thank you sooooo much :D
<nigelb> no problem
<lukjad86> http://everythingrandom.net/post/182101960/i-bought-a-cd-not-a-licensing-agreement
<ng0n> this is where I belong ...
<ng0n> :)
<pedro3005> ng0n, what do you mean?
<ng0n> i mean i'm not so great at ubuntu
<ng0n> if it weren't for Google I'd have given it up long ago.
<pedro3005> ng0n, google is great
<Phrea> ng0n: welcome home
<ng0n> yesterday i did an update on wubi.  big update.
<pedro3005> ng0n, anything broke?
<ng0n> vmlinuz 2.6.31-20-generic
<ng0n> ya. it blew up..  took a long time to figure out theupdate
<ng0n> corrupted the wubldr on C:
<pedro3005> :(
<ng0n> hey. you learn.
<ng0n> you learn more than you really want to sometimes :)
<Phrea> but it is additional knowledge which will be usefull in the future
<ng0n> i'll come here the next time i blow up something.
<ng0n> phrea.  so true.
<ng0n> satisfying but it will take a while to grow out all the hair i've pulled out of my head !
<Phrea> over a borked update?
<Phrea> naaaah
<ng0n> hahah.  i know.
<ng0n> it wouldn't boot.  not even from sh:grub: prompt
 * Phrea never used Wubi
<ng0n> i started on Slackware .. ver 0.8
<ng0n> years ago.  then i got sucked into Win at work.
<Phrea> one and a half decade ago?
<ng0n> ya.  i forget a lot of stuff.  but it comes back.
<ng0n> compiled my first kernal before i'd ever even seen a working linux.
<Phrea> so you're not a complete noobie, like I am
<ng0n> well. ya. not a complete noobie.  but i've forgotten SO MUCH.
<ng0n> there's so much detail.  so much syntax.
<Phrea> the first time I tried Slack, a decade ago, I was able to install it...
<ng0n> a.. i had help.  from a guy over the RADIO.  ham radio.
<Phrea> ...and then forgot the root pwd to login...
<pedro3005> I first saw a linux machine like a year and a half ago :(
<ng0n> !#$!$#@  o that is frustrating.
<Phrea> I did a reinstall, and I made it
<pedro3005> Phrea, it's easy to reset
<Phrea> then it was enough slackware for me :D
<ng0n> pedro. linux was the fasting thing going back in the late 90s
<ng0n> it was FABULOUS.
<Phrea> pedro3005: not if you have 1 machine, and you installed Slack in it
<Phrea> then it's not so easy
<ng0n> i'm playing with WUBI.  it's so easy.. as long as it works.
<pedro3005> Phrea, at least on ubuntu it's stupidly simple, don't know about Slack
<Phrea> I couldnt get online to find help
<Phrea> so I just reinstalled the whole darn thing again
<ng0n> Slack was NOT easy.  but it worked, was compact and FAST.
<Phrea> it then worked
<Phrea> I felt good, then I quickly installed windows again !
<Phrea> :D
<ng0n> good going
<ng0n> i gotta run.  will be back later.
<Phrea> later
<ng0n> nice meeting you guys, gals... whatever.
<ng0n> yeah.  laterness.
<Phrea> :)
<ng0n> peace out.
<pedro3005> fucking speakers
<pedro3005> stop working sporadically
<Phrea> language !
<pedro3005> Phrea, ah :P
<Phrea> pedro3005: dont feel bad for your 1.5 years...
<Phrea> you know about 15 times more than I ever did
<pedro3005> not really
<Phrea> you do, trust me :P
<pedro3005> Phrea, google does, I'm just a middle man
<Phrea> there's indeed no real linux life w/o google and the forums
<pedro3005> yeah
<Phrea> at least for most people who start out with lin
<pedro3005> I gotta learn more about troubleshooting in general
<Phrea> I havent even begun...
<Phrea> I only use it the way I need it, that's it
<Phrea> dont install on other machines for other people, because there will be things to solve, which I cant
<Phrea> I'm happy that I can do with my machine [and my own install] what I want
<pedro3005> Phrea, actually you get less issues than you'd imagine, at least for me
<Phrea> but that's where it ends for me
<pedro3005> I've installed ubuntu on an old laptop for my dad and haven't had to check on it for weeks
<pedro3005> he doesn't know one command but uses it perfectly fine... linux is getting better and better
<Phrea> my parents could never live with Linux
<Phrea> they can hardly live with Windows as it is...
<Phrea> pedro3005: one can fairly easily live without the CLI
<pedro3005> yeah
<Phrea> it just takes a little bit longer for some stuff to do
<Phrea> and when you really need to, there's tonnes of help on the forums [which I still think are amazing]
<pedro3005> Phrea, I have seen some sad occasions where people get no help on the forums
<Phrea> true, but that's mostly because of poorly described problems, or problems that arent solvable atm
<paultag> Phrea, I kindly suggest that is wholly wrong
<Phrea> I dont see that many unanswered questions
<paultag> Phrea, you are not looking hard enough :)
<paultag> Phrea, there is an unanswered posts team if you want to ask them
<Phrea> maybe it's because I'm only on the absolute beginners part
<Phrea> paultag: I know :)
<paultag> Phrea, I've been working on the UFBT / UBT since 2007 / 8, I've seen a hella lot :)
<Phrea> that unanswered posts team is a brilliant idea
<Phrea> well, if the question is well described, and there is a solution, people will get the solution, eventually
<Phrea> maybe not the first time round, but they will if they really want to
<paultag> Phrea, unless they give up because they are new :)
<Phrea> very true
<paultag> Phrea, true, but not all users are so dedicated or patient
<paultag> Phrea, I started GNU / Linux when I was about 11 / 12, I gave up pretty quick :)
<Phrea> well, I HAD to be dedicated FAST :D
<paultag> I hear ya
<Phrea> some really nasty virus/whatever thingy completely rendered my pc useless within 5 minutes
<Phrea> and I was using BitDefender at the time too
<Phrea> updated and all
<Phrea> I've never seen anything like it, ever
<paultag> Phrea, that sucks
<Phrea> it was a wakeup call
<Phrea> and I was already thinking of trying Linux again
<Phrea> well, here we are, 3/4 of a year later :D
<paultag> Phrea, the internet is like fucking hookers. No matter how much protection you get, you will eventually get a virus
<Phrea> this was a particularly nasty one
<paultag> Phrea, HIV of sorts
<paultag> Phrea, that was one nasty chick
<Phrea> it was amazing to SEE the pc being broken down
<paultag> Phrea, want to see it again?
<Phrea> I just sat there, in awe
<paultag> Phrea, you can remove your directory root >:)
<Phrea> mind you, this pc is still running windows
<Phrea> it was my other pc that crashed
<Phrea> but I am thus impressed that I will ditch win on this pc too, come Lucid
<Phrea> all that in less than a year
<Phrea> I call that impressive
<Phrea> [on Ubuntu's part that is]
<xfact_> Hello
<xfact_> I am in problem
<xfact_> :(
<xfact_> anyone there to hear it
<xfact_> ?
<xfact_> I have some questions
<ng0n> hi
<ng0n> ask here.
<xfact_> hello
<paultag> sure, what's up
<ng0n> see if you do better
<ng0n> severduck need to delete an icon.
<paultag> xfact_, read the topic, don't ask to ask
<ng0n> needs help
<serverduck> Greetingz, can someone help me delete an icon?
<paultag> serverduck, GNOME?
<serverduck> I uninstalled evolution mail ...
<paultag> serverduck, what do you mean icon, what application?
<serverduck> Yes
<pedro3005> serverduck, just select it and press delete?
<paultag> serverduck, Oh, is it still in the Menu?
<xfact_> Well, anyone knows about Getdeb is it's server is currently down?
<serverduck> Yes'
<paultag> serverduck, right click, edit menus
<paultag> xfact_, no clue. Why do you need getdeb?
<xfact_> cause I have installed some latest soft from that and now the apt doing problem
<paultag> xfact_, you should not have to use getdeb, what were you trying to install?
<xfact_> paultag, Just to have latest releases
<paultag> serverduck, are you all set?
<serverduck> If I right click I get add this launcher to panel or desktop.
<paultag> serverduck, no
<paultag> serverduck, on the menu
<paultag> serverduck, right click on "Applications" or "Places" or "System"
<serverduck> Ohh...
<paultag> serverduck, then uncheck the icon
<serverduck> Silly me, excuse me.
<paultag> serverduck, or delete
<xfact_> Like Ubuntu provides VLC 1.0.2 (or maybe 1.0.3 I am not sure) but via getdeb I can have latest 1.0.5
<paultag> serverduck, no worries :)
<paultag> serverduck, this is a home for newbies :)
<paultag> xfact_, you can get it from Lucid, you should not have to use untrusted third parties
<paultag> xfact_, Hold on.
<paultag> xfact_, yes, it's offline
<AJH101> hi there - my html links are no longer opening in ffox - they are blue and underlined and i get relevant options when right clicking but nothing open - any ideas?
<serverduck> Wohoo, it worked like a charm. Thank you so very much.
<paultag> serverduck, no problem :)
 * xfact_ have to leave the backdated concept of having always latest versions 
<pedro3005> AJH101, right click, properties, open with tab, select firefox as a default
<paultag> xfact_, yeah, we test it before it goes into a release
<paultag> xfact_, if you want the latest stuff, use Debian Unstable :)
<serverduck> And another thing, I keep having flash issues...why is that?
<paultag> serverduck, hahaha, because flash sucks ;)
<paultag> serverduck, Well, adobie did not make flash player Free / Open Source
<serverduck> Tried both the repository flash and the adobe one.
<paultag> serverduck, it's Free ( as in price ), but not free ( as in freedom )
<xfact_> Well, I am happy with Ubuntu stable :)
<paultag> serverduck, so we have to hack layers to make it work, and that adds a bit of lag and instability
<serverduck> So there's no way yet to fix it?
<paultag> serverduck, Not yet, but rest assured us hackers are trying!
<serverduck> Yet?
<paultag> serverduck, I like youtube too :)
<AJH101> pedro3005: sorry right click what? right clicking the link does not give me properties or options
<Phrea> I'll never understand why first MM and then Adobe keep Flash closed
<pedro3005> AJH101, it's a link?
<pedro3005> oh
<paultag> serverduck, 64 bit is the worst
<pedro3005> I thought it was a .html file
<paultag> serverduck, but x86 / ix86 / ia32 is OK
<pedro3005> AJH101, well, is that ON firefox?
<serverduck> Who knows ..yeah I have 64 bit version because of my t4300 intel processor.
<xfact_> What is Linux header or Linux image, I have just updated it and now it claiming for a restart... it that important? (Karmic)
<AJH101> pedro3005: in thunderbird emails
<xfact_> *is
<pedro3005> AJH101, oh, thunderbird
<pedro3005> let me check
<Phrea> it is, it's your new kernel
<paultag> serverduck, what's the output of uname -m
<Phrea> look at me, I answered a question !
<xfact_> ohh then definitely it is... see you after..
<pedro3005> AJH101, tried looking around the settings on thunderbird? i'm installed it
<Phrea> [was it the right answer? :P ]
<paultag> Phrea, gold star! :)
<Phrea> oh...
<Phrea> whoei
<Phrea> :D
<serverduck> What's that?
<AJH101> pedro3005: i have looked but have not found anything obvious sorry
<serverduck> Hehehehehe'
<paultag> serverduck, sorry, open a termina ( applications --> accesories --> terminal ) and type `uname -m`
<paultag> serverduck, without the ticks :) -- what's the output of that?
<serverduck> x86_64
<paultag> serverduck, OK. yeah you are running 64 bit
<paultag> serverduck, so flash will suck even worse then usual :)
<paultag> serverduck, how much RAM do you have?
<serverduck> I switched to gnu/linux full time.
<Phrea> I've got similar problems
<serverduck> 4GB
<pedro3005> AJH101, maybe System > Preferences > Preferred Applications
<paultag> serverduck, You can actually run 32 bit faster on your platform
<serverduck> 800mhz
<Phrea> ...but I just use Fx for flash [iso my standard Opera browser]
<pedro3005> select Custom web browser and on the command box put:
<pedro3005> /usr/bin/firefox %s
<paultag> serverduck, do you know what 64 vs 32 bit is?
<serverduck> 64 accepts more instructions..
<serverduck> Runs faster?
<Phrea> in theory, yes
<paultag> serverduck, the CPU has something it uses for all things in RAM called a "Word". It used to be 8 bits, but then RAM got too big. So the "Word" got doubled -- 16 bits. That was too small, and we hit 32. We maxed that out and now we have a 64 bit CPU. The number is only how big the "word" is
<Phrea> in practice, not so much :D
<paultag> serverduck, in your case, the "Word" is able to address HUGE amounts of RAM. You only need enough for 4 GB, and that can be handled in 32 bit addressing
<pedro3005> AJH101, try what I said above, see if it works
<paultag> serverduck, so, right now, your CPU is processing more bits for no gain
<serverduck> Sorry, I'm slow typer because I just learned how to type correclty at my keybord
<paultag> serverduck, it's OK, tyt
<Phrea> 32bit cpu cant adress 4GB
<Phrea> :P
<paultag> serverduck, if you had 8 GB RAM or more, then you would have a gap where 64 bits would make an impact
<AJH101> pedro3005: hmm no - something to do with ffox location? how do i check mine?
<Phrea> more like 3.xGB
<paultag> Phrea, wrong again :)
<paultag> Phrea, the -PAE kernel
<pedro3005> AJH101, hm, open a terminal please
<paultag> Phrea, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_Address_Extension
<xfact> Songbird is not listed in synaptic by default :(
<Phrea> ah, ok
<paultag> x86 processor hardware architecture is augmented with additional address lines used to select the additional memory, so physical address size is increased from 32 bits to 36 bits. This, theoretically, increases maximum physical memory size from 4 GB to 64 GB.
<serverduck> I see thanks so much for tyt to explain this thiings to me.
 * Phrea loves being wrong
<pedro3005> type 'ls /usr/bin/firefox'
<Phrea> I learn som much
<AJH101> pedro3005: ok done
<paultag> serverduck, sure thing, it's ask a computer engineer day :)
<pedro3005> AJH101, what did it say?
<xfact> How to install Songbird, may I know?
<paultag> serverduck, long story short, perhaps consider using 32 bit for a while, with a PAE kernel, but it's really up to you
<serverduck> So should i install the 32 bit version then?
<pedro3005> xfact, use the software center
<paultag> serverduck, it's up to you, in the end
<paultag> serverduck, but it's one way to get flash working OK :)
<AJH101> and paste that?
<serverduck> How can I do that?
<paultag> serverduck, switch to 32 bit?
<serverduck> Yes
<xfact> Songbird is not listed there too!...
<serverduck> I add the plugin to firefox folder?
<paultag> serverduck, you would have to get a new install CD from online, unless you want to install via command line ( but I don't like doing that )
 * Phrea will keep on fighting with 64bits Ubu
<paultag> Phrea, :)
<serverduck> Ohh...I see
<Phrea> they'll get it right some day ;)
<paultag> serverduck, It's really up to you, it's not a big deal
<AJH101> pedro3005: hmm we are getting somewhere - another ffox broswer opens - but just my homepage
<paultag> serverduck, but just remember, if you want that last little bit of RAM to install the -PAE kernel :)
<serverduck> Yeah, damn closed source software.
<pedro3005> AJH101, are you sure you typed the LS?
<xfact> Now how will I sync ipod...?
<pedro3005> 'ls /usr/bin/firefox'
<Phrea> paultag: what if you are updating via the Ubu update service?
<paultag> Phrea, whwat do you mean?
<pedro3005> everything between the single quotes
<paultag> serverduck, anything else I can help you with?
<Phrea> how do you get that -PAE kernel then?
<paultag> Phrea, apt ;)
<Phrea> ok
<paultag> linux-generic-pae
<AJH101> pedro3005: yes! :-)
<paultag> Phrea, or the server kernel
<Phrea> and then, with future updates, Ubu will always use the PAE kernel?
<pedro3005> AJH101, and that opens a firefox window?
<paultag> linux-image-generic-pae
<paultag> Phrea, no
<paultag> Phrea, it won't use it unless it's server
<AJH101> pedro3005: ff opens but just with homepage - not the link
<serverduck> I'd like to know how to disable my touchpad but for always not like..
<pedro3005> AJH101, that when you click the link, not after you run the command?
<serverduck> sudo rmmod psmouse
<Phrea> seems like a lot of efford for a couple of hundred mb's of ram then...
<paultag> Phrea, I'd agree, but 32 GB of RAM will work under PAE
<paultag> Phrea, it can address up to 64 GB
<serverduck> Some fellow ubuntu member gaved me this on #ubuntu  channel
<pedro3005> serverduck, hm, I think you gotta blacklist the module somewhere
<paultag> Phrea, and in theory work faster
<paultag> serverduck, :)
<AJH101> pedro3005: i click the link and another homepage opens
<Phrea> ok, but it is a work-around
<paultag> Phrea, the whole intel CPU is a work-around
<Phrea> that's why I'm on AMD :P
<serverduck> And were can I get all this commands?
<paultag> Phrea, it's still ia-32
<paultag> Phrea, try writing ASM for an intel CPU, to put it into usermode you have to "CLI" and then set up the stack / heap as if a user exception went down
<pedro3005> serverduck, ok, press ALT F2
<serverduck> I feel silly asking...hey how do you do that...
<paultag> serverduck, to install the PAE kernel or what?
<paultag> serverduck, Oh, sorry
<paultag> pedro3005, take it away, baby
<pedro3005> write "gksu gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist"
<serverduck> No, in generally to learn all this commands like
<serverduck> sudo rmmod psmouse
<Phrea> paultag: you do realize that I'm on this channel for a reason, right? :D
<pedro3005> serverduck, you mean know all the possible modules?
<paultag> Phrea, it's a 8 bit CPU with a 16 bit hack, 32 bit addons with a 64 bit tweek
<paultag> Phrea, haha, sure. me too! to help new users :)
<serverduck> Yes
<Phrea> I'm here to be helped :)
<pedro3005> AJH101, on Preferred applications, make sure there is a %s after /usr/bin/firefox, like /usr/bin/firefox %s
<paultag> Phrea, I'm here to help, in that case :)
<Phrea> I know
<pedro3005> serverduck, hm, try lsmod
<Phrea> but I think we're passed the '64bit cpu is nothing more than 8bit with hacks, addons and tweaks' ;)
<serverduck> I need to make some beer donations to you guys:)
<AJH101> pedro3005: brilliant - thanks very much! :-)
<paultag> serverduck, haha, good man :P
<serverduck> Thanks for helping everyone around here.
<pedro3005> AJH101, no problem :D come back any time
<paultag> serverduck, sure thing, c'mon back anytime
<AJH101> pedro3005: bye :-)
<pedro3005> paultag, gah, I said that first
<pedro3005> :P
<paultag> pedro3005, :P
<Phrea> and, dont do anything I tell you to do, remember that ;)
<serverduck> and sorry if i ask dumb questions, is just that i want to learn.
<paultag> serverduck, don't say you are sorry
<pedro3005> serverduck, ok, ready to blacklist the module?
<paultag> serverduck, or I will freaking kick you out of here so fast
<pedro3005> we haven't finished yet
<Phrea> that's why this channel excists
<serverduck> Shure
<paultag> serverduck, there is no such thing as a n00b question here :)
<serverduck> ok
<pedro3005> Done the bit where you press ALT F2 and write "gksu gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist" ?
<Phrea> I'm here 24/7 just to learn stuff
<serverduck> I feel so fine here.
<serverduck> :)
<paultag> serverduck, Well good, then :)
<pedro3005> paultag, ahhhhh, move that comma
<Phrea> that's the ubu community for ya
<paultag> pedro3005, what, do, you, mean?
<serverduck> pedro3005, yes
<Akos> hi team (:
<paultag> heyya Akos
 * Akos is finally rockin' on Lucid
<Phrea> whoei
<paultag> Akos, I'm working on my Syn 1 ( Che ) build
<Phrea> I tested it out the other day, live session
<pedro3005> serverduck, ok, then on the file you open, write on a new line "blacklist driver-name", so on this case, "blacklist psmouse"
<paultag> Akos, it's taken me a few months, but I think my package manager is almost ready
<Phrea> I must say, it works very very smooth
<elfy> evening
<paultag> heyya elfy
<elfy> wotcha paultag
<pedro3005> serverduck, save it, close it, and you're done. it won't start by the next reboot
<serverduck> pedro3005, Thanks, and is there a way so that my computer could disable this automatically when a usb mouse is plugged in or not?
<pedro3005> serverduck, that'd probably require some sort of script
<serverduck> pedro3005, I'm just curious, back when I had windows my touchpad had this function.
<pedro3005> I'm not advanced enough in programming to do it, but you can ask paultag or ibuclaw
<AJH101> sorry i forgot one more questions - my link to Ubuntu One in the top panel of my screen is crossed as unavailable - i have chosen so it should  connect automatically but no joy - any ideas?
<serverduck> pedro3005, Ok thanks.
<paultag> Ah it's not hard
<paultag> set up a dev rule
<Akos> paultag: wow, sounds like rock'n roll
<pedro3005> yeah
<pedro3005> teach us more
<paultag> pedro3005, hehe, hold on
<ibuclaw> udev rule++
<paultag> pedro3005, http://reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html
<pedro3005> paultag, tldr? :(
<paultag> pedro3005, tl;dr there is a lot to do, but it's not too hard. I have to write them with that guide open
<serverduck> Ouhh and how do you install skype on Ubuntu?do you need some special plugins or so?
<pedro3005> serverduck, nope
<pedro3005> just download it
<serverduck> I see, ok. :)
<elfy> xfact: did you get songbird sorted ? - if not https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Songbird
<serverduck> Works, woohoo!
<xfact> elfy: I dunno, after using getdeb it's not listed any more.... thanks for the link :)
<elfy> I get it form songbird - and then run it from the folder - each time I have another look at it ;)
<serverduck> And I understand that you need a firewall on ubuntu...and I got a guy for it (firewall configuration for ufw) thicked deny on it ... do I need to do anything else to be protected?
<ibuclaw> serverduck, a surge protector helps. :)
<serverduck> What is that?
<phillw> serverduck: ubuntu comes fully "firewalled" ... you may to relax the rules, but the ufw is closed down
<serverduck> I enabled it and thicked deny..is it ok?
<ibuclaw> serverduck, default deny is all OK for general usage.
<elfy> night
<serverduck> Thanks..
<ibuclaw> if you are behind a router, you will only block people from inside your own network from potentially connecting
<TheHerbert> what do i need to do do reduce my comand line history? so that if i typed the same command for ten times, it is saved only when it differs from the last one
<serverduck> I'm behind one...
<ibuclaw> and it doesn't stop you from *inviting* people into your computer.
<serverduck> Ohhh
<serverduck> Is there something else I should do?
<ibuclaw> serverduck, not really
<ibuclaw> serverduck, the technical way to put it, no one can connect to your computer without an ACK.
<serverduck> Ok I would leave like this for now until I get some advanced skills...
<ibuclaw> the lament way, if you click on a questionable link, accept the consequences. :)
<ibuclaw> though (as of writing) there are no malware, trojans or other nasties in the wild.
<ibuclaw> there are proof of concept trojans though.
<ibuclaw> serverduck, and a surge protector is for your electrical connection from computer -> socket in the wall.
 * Phrea stomps on the devils tail and shouts 'IT'LL NEVER HAPPEN !!'
<serverduck> I see...
<xfact> Rhythmbox supports ipod?
<ibuclaw> always good to protect yourself from brown and blackouts. :)
<serverduck> :)
<ibuclaw> xfact, that is what I read in the news. (for Ubuntu Lucid)
<xfact> or any portable device?
<ibuclaw> serverduck, also, there has been a discovered flaw in OpenSSL regarding dodgy electrical connections and people obtaining private RSA keys
<serverduck> Wow!!!
<xfact> ibuclaw, In Karmic in the 'plugin' section of rhythmbox it has a 'ipod support' enabled, may be that's it the thing (I have not tested)
<ibuclaw> serverduck, not that this affects people with desktops... more mobile devices and consumer products (ie: DVD player) that you can get *physical* access to.
<ibuclaw> serverduck, http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/03/04/severe_openssl_vulnerability/ :D
<phillw> xfact: the last i heard on iPods was over here --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1416507
<serverduck> Thanks for the link.
<serverduck> Very interesting...
<serverduck> Is there a program that can give me coords on an image for an image map?
<phillw> serverduck: depends how the image map was made.
<serverduck> I want to make it in html....i have a gif and just need a program that can give me coords of the shapes in that gif file
<Phrea> I'm useless, I only know of PS and FW that can do that easily
<Phrea> isnt there an option/plugin in/for Gimp that does that?
<phillw> okies serverduck are you using 'mouse-over' and 'mouse-click' ?
<serverduck> No
<Phrea> image maps dont need JS
<Phrea> ...or do they? I forget
<phillw> phrea they do not
<serverduck> Maybe webdeveloper toolbox can help me...
<Phrea> it's been a LONG time since I've used that...
<serverduck> Let's see...
<Phrea> serverduck: almost certainly it can
<phillw> it is covered in the w3c shools
<Phrea> but Gimp must have such a function, doenst it?
<Phrea> maybe a plugin?
<serverduck> Why  is the last version of firefox not in the ubuntu software center?
<Phrea> because the SC isnt up to date every second
<Phrea> they first have to descide: is this really stable
<serverduck> Ohh so evrything is tested before...
<Phrea> yes
<phillw> serverduck: which vdrsion of FFox ?
<serverduck> 3.5.8
<Phrea> a lot of people seem to think that 3.6 is the lastest version
<Phrea> [it isnt, that's a beta version]
<phillw> serverduck: 2nd question, how complicated is the map you want ?
<phillw> 3.6 is the stable version of FFox
<Phrea> serverduck: be a bit patient
<Phrea> phillw: is it now?
<phillw> it is now on unbuntu+4 ... oh it's the stable version
<phillw> they're upto 3.7 on the alphas
<serverduck> http://w3schools.com/html/tryit.asp?filename=tryhtml_areamap
<phillw> 3.6 is available both on 9.10 and 10.o4
<serverduck> Something like this one, I just want to learn and move on...:)
<phillw> serverduck: that was where I was heading, what more information for mapping a map out do you need ?
<serverduck> well I don't know how to generate coords...and didn't found anything in webdeveloper extenction
<serverduck> Maybe gimp can help me
<phillw> gimp will give you co-ordidates
<serverduck> It works with gimp
<serverduck> Yeah, thanks.
<phillw> serverduck: As long as you have a good knowledge of installing / updating things, then --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1193567&page=41  will give you how to update. If you are at all unsure ( as you will see I was), leave a post on there, lovinglinux is a really nice guy and will talk you through what you need with FFox :-)
<serverduck> phillw, thanks for the link. I will ask him..thanks.
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-03-06
<Koltor> I am running the x64 version of Ubuntu 9.10. For the past 2 days(haven't installed any new programs within the same time frame). I've started to encounter problems after I lock my computer, (ctrl+alt+l), then come back and unlock it. After unlocking, I am unable to open any programs.
<Koltor> Attempts to open programs include: panel icon buttons, application menu buttons(including opening nautilus through the places menu), alt+F2, and using gnome-do. I also can't use any of the buttons in the user menu to the far right to log off or shut down the computer and am forced to hold the power button to restart my laptop. I am able to use programs that are already open with no problems.
<Koltor> Also, If i lock the laptop again, the screen darkens as expected, except, when i move the mouse to bring up the login dialog all i see is short flickers of my mouse as it moves around a black screen.
<Koltor> Any ideas on how i might troubleshoot this?
<stlsaint> maybe give more swap space to help
<Koltor> my swap partition is 4.3G right now, should I up it from that?
<pedro3005> Koltor, no
<pedro3005> 4.3gigs is more than enough
<pedro3005> Koltor, laptop, pc, or what?
<Koltor> laptop
<Koltor> HP dv4t, half a year old
<pedro3005> Koltor, hm, even though it's a bit old, try reading this post http://lindajane.wordpress.com/2008/11/02/installation-tips-for-hp-dv4t-laptop-on-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex/
<Koltor> hmm, good reference for the hardware, but can't find anything in there that seems related
<Koltor> ah well, guess i can probably just deal with it for a month or so and then do a fresh install for lucid
<Phrea> [Radiohead - The Tourist]
<pedro3005> phillw, what?
<pedro3005> Phrea, *
<Phrea> yea, sorry, wrong chan :)
<mathay> Phrea: fantastic song though.
<Phrea> it was meant for offtopic
<Phrea> mathay: it really is...
<Phrea> amazingly good
<mathay> Big fan of The Bends?
<Phrea> I dont care about the lyrics, it's the music itself which makes it great, so much going on, on such a mellowed pace...
<Phrea> never heard of The Bends
<mathay> Er, Ok Computer.
<Phrea> oh ah, yes :)
<Phrea> conform the pop culture :)
<Phrea> it's a great album
<mathay> Oh, definitely. Lyrics aside, Thom Yorke's voice becomes an instrument of sorts. It really synthesizes with all of the actual instruments.
<Phrea> indeed, well put :)
<Phrea> it does take a toll on him and the band though, so it seems
<Phrea> they manage to make new albums, but only just
<Phrea> too many conflicts, too intence
<Phrea> maybe that's why I like 'em
<Phrea> I dont think I could stand even a week with them
<mathay> Yeah, I knew it was pretty bad during the recording of OK Computer and subsequent recordings. In Rainbows may have been the first where they were all a little more cohesive.
<mathay> Eh, I don't think I could either, to be honest..
<Phrea> aside from In Rainbows, they made some brilliant music...
<Phrea> and NEVER asked for some kind of leading role in the music business
<Phrea> [mind you, I still live In Rainbows]
<serverduck> :)Music!!!
<Phrea> sorry, sometimes, we tend to get offtopic in here :D
<serverduck> That's not a bad thing:P
<Phrea> as long as everyone get's their share of attention and help, no
<Phrea> :)
<mathay> I definitely agree with you about it though. It's good but it doesn't hold as much weight as the others.
<pedro3005> Phrea, agreed
<serverduck> :)
<pedro3005> Let's just hope the bureaucratic gods don't unleash their fury upon us
<Phrea> gheh
<serverduck> By the way what are you listening to usually?
 * Phrea 's now listening to Queen
<serverduck> :)
<Phrea> [one of the greatest and most innovative bands ever]
<serverduck> Led zeppelin-hearthbreaker
<pedro3005> serverduck, usually sounds. I don't have http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Synesthesia
<Phrea> I like Led Zeppelin, but not a great fan like some
<pedro3005> They're cool
<serverduck> :)
<pedro3005> Although I hate Bonham for being such a pain to play (I'm a drummer)
<Phrea> some songs are spectacular, but mostly not
<serverduck> I'm not a big fan of led but they are good.
<Phrea> they are, they just arent brilliant
<serverduck> They don't make music like they did:P
<Phrea> ...on the other hand, I like a lot of other music too
<Phrea> even plain music :P
<pedro3005> speaking of music, mathay, ever got the chance to check out those artists I recommended?
<serverduck> I listen to a lot of genres...
<Phrea> I LOVE Madness [grew up on them]
<Phrea> gheh
<Phrea> well, etc
<mathay> Yes! I got Blind Blake and was trying to decide on what I should check out next.
<pedro3005> mathay, liked Blind Blake?
<Phrea> see, pedro3005 know's I'm too old for new music ;)
<pedro3005> Phrea, what do you mean?
<Phrea> I meant it as a joke
<pedro3005> Phrea, yeah, I didn't get it though
<Phrea> I'm an old geezer
<serverduck> Isaac Guillory, check this guy too...
<Phrea> too old to learn to appreciate new bands
<pedro3005> Phrea, hm... are you talking about Blind Blake?
<serverduck> Hahahahaha
<Phrea> pedro3005: for instance
<Phrea> never heard of them
<pedro3005> Phrea, oh you know him?
<pedro3005> oph
<pedro3005> oh
<Phrea> and dont intend to learn about him
<pedro3005> Phrea, it's not them, it's him.
<Phrea> I learned :)
<mathay> pedro3005: definitely. I enjoyed it quite a bit. It really takes you to a different place.
<Phrea> you said so
<pedro3005> Phrea, Blind Blake recorded in the 1920's, so it isn't exactly new music
<Phrea> gheh, ok :D
<pedro3005> mathay, doesn't it? I think it sounds very joyful. His songs are happy, exciting. And the playing is amazing. Very melodic and rhythmic
<Phrea> did you learn from him via a movie or so?
<pedro3005> Phrea, nah. < blues fan. learnt about him just researching and reading
<Phrea> s/from/of
<Phrea> ah
<Phrea> ok :)
<pedro3005> mathay, well, let me see, where should you go next...
<pedro3005> mathay, I'd say give a look on Lonnie Johnson. He's one of the first city bluesmen, his music is a bit inspired by Jazz and I like to say he's a precursor to guitar solos.
<Phrea> you seem to know your stuff :)
<pedro3005> His cd made after his rediscovery around the 1970's, called Me And My Crazy Self, is just beautiful
<pedro3005> Very slow, amazing guitar solos. Emotions pour throughout his voice
<mathay> All right, I'll be sure to check him out. I feel like anything with a jazz vibe I'll be interested in. I've really gotten into jazz (bebop and hard-bebop) over the past few months. Would love to listen to something that was a precursor.
<pedro3005> mathay, so I recommend both his early 1920s recordings and his latter ones, already with an electric guitar
<pedro3005> I think his first record was Mr. Johnson's Blues. He got to record since he went into a Jazz contest and won the 1st place
<serverduck> mathay, Do you like jazz fusion?
<pedro3005> It was made on 1925
<Phrea> [Queen - We Will Rock You]
<Phrea> they werent kidding either ! :D
<serverduck> mathay, I would recommend listening to Scott Henderson.
<pedro3005> And on the whole song, he says two or three lines, combined with his amazing melodic solos. All he says, introducing the song, is "I want all you people to listen to my song; remember me after the days I'm gone"
<pedro3005> Very nice. Lonnie is a ++. Everyone I show him to enjoys it throughly. He was actually a very happy person
<mathay> pedro3005: I will be sure to--that sounds extremely good. Anything that deviates really interests me.
<pedro3005> mathay, my mistake. it was actually a blues contest that got him the record.
<mathay> serverduck: I haven't gotten into jazz fusion but if you have any recommendations.. this is my problem with life though. Too much interests me and I can't focus. Not all that conducive.
<serverduck> Ahh I've came across another problem with conky,created my config it works if i sudo conky -c path but can't seem to make it start each time my computer starts.Why?
<pedro3005> mathay, I have the cd Me And My Crazy Self here and i'll pass you it, if you want
<pedro3005> serverduck, well, what did you do to make it start each time the computer starts?
<serverduck> added it at startup aplications....with path to the onfig
<pedro3005> serverduck, you sure the command is right?
<serverduck> mathay, Hehehehe, I know...does anyone feels like their having to much time? don't think so...well check out:Scott Henderson, Allan Holdsworth, Greg Howe, Shawn Lane
<serverduck> sudo conky -c path..starts my conky
<serverduck> in the terminal...
<mathay> I have to log this entire conversation or else I'll forgot all of this info.
<mathay> It was nice talking with you pedro3005 and serverduck. Have to head into Cleveland.
<mathay> Take it easy.
<pedro3005> mathay, k, bye
<pedro3005> serverduck, hm, try marking the Run on the terminal box
<pedro3005> on startup applications
<serverduck> did, it works....
<serverduck> From the terminal works fine.
<pedro3005> good
<pedro3005> so everything works now?
<serverduck> works only from terminal
<serverduck> if i restart again it doesn't start...
<serverduck> ever if it's in sturtup applications
<serverduck> could be that i've not set the correct path
<serverduck> Nope...
<pedro3005> serverduck, but on the startup thing, is Run On The Terminal checked?
<serverduck> Ohhh were can i set that?
<serverduck> I see only name, command and comment.
<pedro3005> oh well my mistake
<pedro3005> no such option
<pedro3005> serverduck, try adding it to the rc.local
<serverduck> Aaa I don't know how to do that..
<serverduck> You are talking about conky's config?
<pedro3005> serverduck, no, let me explain
<mohi1> serverduck, gksu gedit /etc/rc.local will lead you to go and edit it
<pedro3005> mohi1, i was going to say that!
<mohi1> =]
<mohi1> serverduck, open terminal and type gksu gedit /etc/rc.local
<serverduck> ok
<serverduck> Good...a gedit window appears
<pedro3005> serverduck, in there, put the command you run for conky
<pedro3005> save
<pedro3005> exit
<pedro3005> on a terminal, type "sudo chmod +x /etc/rc.local"
<pedro3005> restart & check
<mohi1> pedro3005, will that be write protected??
<pedro3005> mohi1, what?
<mohi1> rc.local..
<pedro3005> mohi1, ah, i don't understand you. it'll work
<serverduck> :)do i need also to change the permisions of that file too?
<mohi1> serverduck, type sudo chmod +w /etc/rc.local
<mohi1> firstly
<serverduck> ok
<mohi1> pedro3005, i was talking about that ^
<pedro3005> mohi1, I have edited the rc.local file sometimes and never needed that
<pedro3005> all you have to do is set the +x
<pedro3005> serverduck, did it save ok?
<pedro3005> type "cat /etc/rc.local" and see if it's there
<serverduck> good, yes
<mohi1> hmmm but i enable edit options by doing +w
<pedro3005> mohi1, well, your intelligence is questionable
<serverduck> It'a there, thanks.
<pedro3005> serverduck, great, now just restard and see if it runs good
<pedro3005> restart*
<mohi1> pedro3005, ;)
<serverduck> I will restart later, I need to finish things here...
<serverduck> Thanks!
<pedro3005> np
<Kevinswenson> anyone here?
<mohi1> hey Kevinswenson
<Kevinswenson> hey hows it going?
<pedro3005> hi Kevinswenson
<mohi1> Kevinswenson, all is well =]
<mohi1> so Kevinswenson you need us now?
<Kevinswenson> so u guys know much about Ubuntu?
<pedro3005> Kevinswenson, a bit. any questions?
<mohi1> same here
<Kevinswenson> well im taking a class(linux) and i have a bunch of labs to do and i dont know how to do them that well
<pedro3005> shoot
<Kevinswenson> one of the questions is provide evidence of successfully pining IPv4
<Kevinswenson> I dont know anything about Linux really
<pedro3005> Kevinswenson, "ping ip" ?
<Kevinswenson> shoot forget that one lol
<Kevinswenson> next one
<Kevinswenson> i can do that one i think
<pedro3005> if the ping is successful it'll return something among the lines of
<pedro3005> 64 bytes from 127.0.0.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.035 ms
<Kevinswenson> Using the command line, log a demonstration of creating a group called presidents
<Kevinswenson> how do u create a group from the command line?
<pedro3005> Kevinswenson, see "man groupadd"
<pedro3005> if you're on a linux machine, of course
<Kevinswenson> yeah im on Ubuntu operating system
<pedro3005> Kevinswenson, so, check the manual page of groupadd, that's the command
<Kevinswenson> wheres the manual page at?
<pedro3005> Kevinswenson, you can reach it by typing on a terminal "man entry". in this case the entry is groupadd
<pedro3005> generally any command will have it's man page
<pedro3005> so whenever you see a command and doesn't know what it does / how to use it, check the man page on it
<Kevinswenson> im dumb when it comes to linux..dont know anything
<Kevinswenson> so once in the terminal what do i write to create a group? Groupadd?
<pedro3005> Kevinswenson, groupadd is the command you're going to use. to know exactly how to use it, see the manual entry (man groupadd).
<pedro3005> Kevinswenson, I don't really know how you use 'groupadd' and hey, it's your homework after all :P can't expect me to do it all for you
<pedro3005> I'm giving you pointers
<paultag> Me too
<paultag> 0xFA8372FA2
<paultag> 0x0002FA92
<pedro3005> ><
<Kevinswenson> haha i know. Im just trying to get help cuz ive been stuck doing thing homework..hate it ha
<paultag> 0xFFAC2159687
<pedro3005> Kevinswenson, and notice it asks you to log it, not sure how you'd do that
<Kevinswenson> do u know where the group accounts are? i found the command its groupadd - preidents
<pedro3005> Kevinswenson, you wanna see all the existing groups?
<pedro3005> cat /etc/group |cut -d: -f1
<pedro3005> Kevinswenson, this is highly recommended for ubuntu beginners: http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/index_main.html
<Kevinswenson> alright
<Kevinswenson> do u know what a graphical environment is?
<Kevinswenson> the question is provide evidence of successfully login to a Graphical environment using your non-administration account(Created already)
<phillw> Kevinswenson: if you are not used to CLI (the terminal) for adding / editing users, then I'd strongly suggest " System --> Administration --> Users and Groups"  That will give you options to set up a 'user' or an 'admin' person
<phillw> Kevinswenson: within there you can also alter a login name to admin, or demote it from (if you have authority to do so)
<pedro3005> phillw, but he had to do it via commands
<phillw> .. ##devil
<Jesse1984> Hi, i have a HP 8530p notebook (Core2 9600, 4GB DDR2, ATI HD 3650), just installed ubuntu karmic, went to hardware drivers, it said ATI proprietry not installed, so i installed and re-booted, now just black screen, have been trying to follow peoples note from here http://www.linlap.com/wiki/hp+elitebook+8530p but when i try to goto recovery mode, once the screen to choose root shell comes up i cant use the keyboard to arrow d
<Jesse1984> own, its like there is no keyboard support (oh BTW, reason for Proprietary ATI is the laptop was getting VERY hot and i read a post that said the proprietary fixed it for them)... any suggestion ? (also im a total Liux n00b)
<pedro3005> Jesse1984, on this black screen you reach after booting, try pressing CTRL + ALT + F1
<Jesse1984> ok will do, anything else ? what will that do ?
<pedro3005> Jesse1984, that will hopefully open a terminal
<pedro3005> and you can see if you get your keyboard going there
<pedro3005> to perform the instructions
<pedro3005> Jesse1984, so, write this down
<Jesse1984> pedro3005, great ill try it now, got to reboot since im dual booting with windows 7, thanks
<pedro3005> Jesse1984, wait
<Jesse1984> ok...
<pedro3005> If you reach the terminal
<Jesse1984> yes...
<pedro3005> log in, and run the command:
<pedro3005> sudo apt-get install irssi
<pedro3005> after getting it installed, run irssi (simply run "irssi")
<pedro3005> and come back here (irssi is an irc client for the terminal)
<Jesse1984> pedro, ok great will do thanks
<Jesse1984> pedro3005, no good -cant get terminal up with CTRL + ALT + F1, keyboard still wont work in recovery mode, ill have to come back to the issue later, Alice in Wonderland Calls
<pedro3005> Jesse1984, k, good luck
<Blackcamaro8> I installed the NVidia proprietary drivers in Jaunty, and it refuses to enable effects. It's  GeForce 5200FX that has worked fine on earlier versions. The Ubuntu install is a fresh one.
<stlsaint> Blackcamaro8: did you make the driver active?
<Blackcamaro8> I don't know exactly what you mean by that, but I am using the nvidia-settings command with root priveleges to change my graphical options.
<Blackcamaro8> So I do believe they're active.
<stlsaint> Blackcamaro8: go to system>admin>Hardware Drivers
<Blackcamaro8> Oh, then in that case, yes. They are active. Version 173.
<Blackcamaro8> I just activated them less than 10 minutes ago.
<stlsaint> Blackcamaro8: have you restarted system?
<Blackcamaro8> Yes. Twice.
<Blackcamaro8> I've run apt-get update as well.
<stlsaint> and under system>preferences>Apperance you cant enable effects?
<Blackcamaro8> Precisely. I know the card can do it, for they were working fine in my last install. Same release, Jaunty Jackalope, 9.04.
<Blackcamaro8> I get the error "Effects could not be enabled."
<stlsaint> you trying to do normal effects?
<Blackcamaro8> I've tried both Normal and Extra.
<stlsaint> is 173 the recommended driver?
<Blackcamaro8> Perhaps I'll try an older driver version.
<Blackcamaro8> Yes.
<Blackcamaro8> I'm going to try version 96, and see if there is any improvement.
<Blackcamaro8> If not, I'll re-install 173 again.
<Blackcamaro8> Also, when trying to enable the effects, Ubuntu brings up a dialogue box claiming it's looking for available drivers.
<Blackcamaro8> Restarting the system.
<Blackcamaro8> After installation of older drivers.
<Blackcamaro8> Splash screen... Login window... Desktop is appearing after login.
<Blackcamaro8> Attempting effects.
<phillw> Blackcamaro8: have you any chance of trying 10.04 ?  There is a lot of work going on for vis syching ?
<CatchItBaby> How to find a string without it's upper and lower case in bash script
<Adrian> hi
<Adrian> i installed UNR 9.10 on my vaio TR5
<Adrian> but the menu on the desktop (launcher?) doesnt work - it doesnt respond to mouse clicks and has very sluggish response to mouse over the buttons
<Adrian> keyboard works though
<Adrian> any ideas on how to fix the menus so they work with mouse input?
<NewToUbuntu> Does anyone have any knowledge of displays in ubuntu? My laptop display has cracked and I have hooked up an external monitor and pressed FN+F7 to change to the LCD, but nothing happens.
<CatchItBaby> Any One Online ?
<tenach> I'm sure there are millions of people online ;D
<Akos> hi CatchItBaby, tenach (:
<tenach> Hello CatchItBaby , Akos
<josh_> i'm a noob on ubuntu, trying to install tweetdeck and can't seem to get it to work. any help?
<josh_> I'm an IT director, thinking about making the switch country wide to Linux over Windows, any  help would be greatly appreciated
<tenach> Perhaps this would help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=956824
<Akos> hi josh_
<josh_> thank you, i will check that out, and thank you?
<josh_> hi Akos
<josh_> i hope to lean on you guys for the next little bit :) i'm running ubuntu 64 (latest patches) on a ThinkPad e100x. I appreciate any help in advance, pointers, etc...
<romaer> hi i have a beagle board which i installed ubuntu on however i can't get ssh working can someone help me please?
<romaer> basicly i just need some help on setting up a ssh server
<romaer> on ubuntu
<wrvuedgk7360> what do i do if i get error nvidia SystemError: installArchives() failed
 * wrvuedgk7360 ?
 * wrvuedgk7360 is fun
<ikt> wrvuedgk7360: where is that error appearing?
<wrvuedgk7360> when i go to hardware drivers and try to install 185 nvidia drivers
<AJH101> hello does anyone have experience of back ups via Quick Start?
<ikt> wrvuedgk7360: that in lucid or karmic?
<AJH101> hello does anyone have experience of back ups via Quick Start please - in Karmic actually but i am not sure it affects the answer. When i start a back up i am asked if i want any of 3 different back ups - i wondered what is the difference btwn them?
<pedro3005> AJH101, what are their names?
<ikt> wrvuedgk7360: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1406152
<AJH101> i want to run a back up before restoring emails and account info etc after an upgrade to Lucid
<AJH101> from mempry home system and er...
<AJH101> memory
<ikt> AJH101: what are the different types of back up options?
<AJH101> / , /home and config files - what do i need?
<AJH101> what is the difference please?
<pedro3005> AJH101, / will back up everything, your entire system
<AJH101> ok that is for emergencies eh! ;-)
<pedro3005> AJH101, /home will back up all your files, like your music, videos etcetera, everything in the /home folder where user files are stored
<wrvuedgk7360> ubuntu 9.10
<pedro3005> AJH101, config files will just back up all the configurations for the programs you have, so you don't lose them.
<AJH101> will //home capture all emails and account info etc, or do i need config too to restore after a clean 'upgrade' to Lucid next month?
<pedro3005> AJH101, your emails and account info are very likely inside /home
<AJH101> pedro3005: ok i will check thanks - i am backing up to Ubuntu One and then plan to restore /home from there - should that work after a clean install of Lucid do you think?
<pedro3005> AJH101, yes
<AJH101> pedro3005: Thanks
<pedro3005> AJH101, no problem :D
<paultag> pleia2, poke
<CatchItBaby> any one know bash script ?
<leoquant> CatchItBaby no, only with too many errors in it. sorry
<leoquant> maybe someone else
<CatchItBaby> [ .-_][0-9][0-9][0-9][0-9]
<geirha> Anyone know of an easy DVD-ripping software? By easy I mean a program that doesn't have a window with tons of options.
<pedro3005> geirha, hm, I used one once
<pedro3005> can't remember the name
<geirha> I'm trying to find one that doesn't require the user to know what bitrates and codecs and such are.
<pedro3005> geirha, hm, well, mine did
<pedro3005> but it's easy
<pedro3005> leave stuff as default
<geirha> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/RippingDVDs
<geirha> Any of those?
<pedro3005> geirha, yeah, AcidRip i think
<geirha> Hm, yeah, I tried that one and DVD::Rip. DVD::rip was way too complex. AcidRip was much easier, but will still put off less computer-literate people imo.
<pedro3005> geirha, AcidRip is easy. what is your question?
<geirha> I'm trying to find one I can recommend to less computerliterate people
<geirha> Would be nice if DVD-ripping was as easy as CD-ripping; just insert an audio cd and click a button.
<geirha> I'm gonna give thoggen a go
<geirha> For me, AcidRip is easy of course. I know what all the cryptic words mean ;)
<pedro3005> geirha, just provide a step-by-step
<geirha> thoggen is the best candidate so far
<geirha> A drop-down of dvd-drives, a checklist of titles and a button. Nice.
<pleia2> paultag: repoke
<Varidian> Is anybody familiar with GRUB here? Trying to restore my MBR, I can't seem to figure it out
<shredder12> hi Varidian .. which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Varidian> 9.10
<Varidian> Is it possible to restore GRUB boot loader in Backtrack 4?
<shredder12> you mean from the backtrack live CD?
<Varidian> yeah, or I have it on a VM right now
<Varidian> Would that work?
<paultag> pleia2, heyya
<shredder12> hey paultag is it possible restore grub2 from backtrack4 live CD?
<paultag> shredder12, GRUB2 is not being used yet :)
<Varidian> Or a VM Backtrack?
<paultag> shredder12, It's grub 1.98 beta 2
<paultag> shredder12, and I think you should be able to. Just make sure you are using it :)
<paultag> shredder12, I don't use backtrack
<shredder12> paultag, so I need to have the same version of grub running in backtrack too to restore MBR...
<paultag> shredder12, sorry, grub 1.97 beta 2
<paultag> shredder12, all you have to do is grub-install
<paultag> shredder12, just make sure you have the version of grub-install that matches the grub you want
<shredder12> well the ubuntu community documentation refers to it as grub2 so I started using it too..
<Varidian> There is a restore grub gui app that I tried in backtrack
<Varidian> I tried using that and it worked to an extent
<shredder12> Varidian, to an extent?
<Varidian> It restored grub, but when it loaded grub at boot it only showed my windows, and my recovery, no ubuntu?
<paultag> shredder12, it's pre-grub2, it's the same file structure etc, but it's still grub 1.9, the grub "1" was grub 0.9
<shredder12> paultag, oh.. alright..
<Varidian> And the restore feature in backtrack said it would restore my sda5 where my ubuntu is located
<shredder12> Varidian, I haven't really used backtrack.. but since its linux.. I think we should make sure what version of "grub-install" is installed in it, or even installed or not?
<Varidian> That's cool, I'll try that command in my VM right now
<shredder12> Varidian, you might to take a look at this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20GRUB%202 and also check out the whole documentation.. you will find a lot of useful stuff about grub 1.97 here..
<Varidian> install_device not specified.
<Varidian> Ok, Thank you
<shredder12> Varidian, good.. it means grub-install is there..
<Varidian> Yes, so it would work right
<shredder12> yeah.. the documentation should solve the issue.
<Varidian> Ok, the only thing I'm not sure is if Backtrack has Grub files to copy and paste, since I'm not using ubuntu Live CD, not sure if its going to work
<shredder12> Varidian, No, i don't think its that complicated.. I think all you are supposed to do is first of all mount your ubuntu partition in /mnt and then run the grub-install pointing to the ubuntu partition as your root directory..
<lstdio_> is anyone else using the xorg-edgers ppa for Lucid?
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-03-07
<ircuser> How can I convert many text files to PDF at once ( into a single PDF document or one PDF file for one text file) ? I've got some 200 separate text files I need to print to PDF.
<HenryKirk_> this is a test, just checking if all is working....Hello
<pedro3005> ircuser, you could first make them all one txt file and then transform that to a pdf
<pedro3005> cat *.txt > bigfile
<pedro3005> i think that works
<ircuser> pedro3005: thanks..trying
<ircuser> pedro3005: is there any way i can put something like a === or **** between text contents of every two files while combining into one?
<pedro3005> ircuser, hm, don't know then
<ircuser> pedro3005: anyway thanks a lot.....
<pedro3005> ircuser, np
<pedro3005> HenryKirk_, hello
<HenryKirk_> hi pedro
<ircuser> pedro3005: however, what command can i use to print a tet file to PDF so that i can use like " <command> *.* "?
<pedro3005> ircuser, you have to use a pdf converter
<pedro3005> PDF isn't plain text
<pedro3005> HenryKirk_, what were you testing?
<ircuser> pedro3005: yes..thnks
<HenryKirk_> only that the irc connection is actually working, now that it is, I proceed to joining a ubuntu test group
<mongoosedog> hey guy i've downloaded  an extract thunderbid, as i can't get evolution to work, anyone know how to get it to run?
<pleia2> mongoosedog: how did you download it? through the package manager?
<mongoosedog> no off the site, and i got the linux version
<pleia2> ok, in Ubuntu you'll actually want to download it with the package manager, not by downloading it from the website
<mongoosedog> ok which package there are heaps
<pleia2> you can open the software center
<pleia2> search for thunderbird
<mongoosedog> got it
<mongoosedog> din't pop up last time
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> ok, once you install it through the software center it'll show up under applications > internet
<mongoosedog> thank you
<pleia2> you're welcome
<mongoosedog> hmmm, same problem here too
<pleia2> same problem?
<mongoosedog> my password that works for the webbased email, won't work on the thunderbird or evolution
<mongoosedog> and the web based thing is horrible
<pleia2> does the email server support pop or imap?
<mongoosedog> pop
<pleia2> what kind of error do you get?
<mongoosedog> bad login
<mongoosedog> after i type my oassword
<pleia2> might want to ask your email provider what username you need to use in order to use a client
<mongoosedog> yeah i might call them i had it working back on vista, oh well thanks anyway
 * pleia2 nods
<robbmunson> hi boys....and girls :)
<leoquant> robbmunson good morning
<Votebot> Everyone run its robb! :) (Only kidding, its him controlling me, and yeah im sure I will "get it" eventually, but meh, once is fun!)
<leoquant> !Votebot quiet
<Votebot> Factoid votebot quiet not found
<mongoosedog> guy mt media tomb stopped working, i just moved my computer so it dont shutdown, Unable to connect Unable to connect
<mongoosedog> Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at blah bla, any suggestion, oh does ubuntu have any firewalls and whatnot?
<mongoosedog>       
<mongoosedog>       
<mongoosedog>       
<mongoosedog>       
<mongoosedog>       
<mongoosedog>         
<mongoosedog>         
<mongoosedog>           
<mongoosedog> Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at
<Yos> mongoosedog, can you connect to other websites ?
<mongoosedog> yes i can
<mongoosedog> sorry went afk
<mongoosedog> it's a bit odd
<Yos> mongoosedog, then it sounds like a problem with the site (server) and not with firefox
<Yos> And yes, ubuntu comes with a very good firewall but by default, it is turned off afaik
<vinux_> hello, My wireless mouse is getting detected but does not work...can anyone help please ?
<AJHunter> I'm having trouble with the Facebook Chat Pidgin plugin. It keeps asking for my birthday.
<leoquant> AJHunter is this a login plugin?
<AJHunter> no, it's the actual chat
<leoquant> ah ok
<leoquant> strange asking bout your birthday, it is done in your account, looks like a bug to me
<leoquant> does pidgin come with this plugin?
<AJHunter> no
<AJHunter> sorry... I accidentally closed pidgin... :-[
<leoquant> : http://code.google.com/p/pidgin-facebookchat/wiki/FAQ
<leoquant> looks like a bug
<leoquant> no answers/solutions there
<AJHunter> Maybe...
<AJHunter> ok
<drubin> why notjust use facebooks jabber chat
<drubin> AJHunter: You can use pidgin to connect to facebook. and NO you don't need a pluging
<AJHunter> I don't?
<drubin> Nope getting a link for you now
<AJHunter> ok...
<drubin> http://www.facebook.com/sitetour/chat.php AJHunter
<drubin> there you got, explains how to connection via pidgin :)
<drubin> AJHunter: If you need a hand give me a shout
<AJHunter> ok... trying it now...
<drubin> And this is why we need a bot to remind others about links
<AJHunter> Thanks! It worked! But of course, no one's on...:-/
<drubin> lol
<AJHunter> thanks! gotta go!
<drubin> Votebot: fb chat is http://www.facebook.com/sitetour/chat.php
<drubin> o ye you can't do that
<vinux_> hello, My wireless mouse is getting detected but does not work...can anyone help please ?
<ShadowKnight> hi, i had a quick question. i wanted to download Amarok for ubuntu but the only thing i see is either debian or kubuntu. which one do i download? or is there another music player that is able to add music to an itouch?
<pedro3005> ShadowKnight, are you on ubuntu right now?
<ShadowKnight> yes i am
<pedro3005> ShadowKnight, Click Applications then click Ubuntu Software Center please
<ShadowKnight> k i did it
<pedro3005> On the search box type amarok
<pedro3005> Select Amarok and press the arrow next to it
<pedro3005> Scroll down and click Install
<ShadowKnight> oh okay now it comes up. so i just press the arrow and install it?
<pedro3005> You're done ;)
<ShadowKnight> thank you soooo much :D lol. is this the best music player? im new to ubuntu so im trying to get the necessary software that i would need for my daily uses lol
<pedro3005> ShadowKnight, yes. the ubuntu software center have thousands of good software this way, and you'll be downloading directly from their servers, no security risk or anything
<ShadowKnight> oh okay, so i never download from websites, i just go there?
<pedro3005> ShadowKnight, if it is there, it's recommended you install it from there
<pedro3005> and normally, it WILL be there
<ShadowKnight> hmmm okay then thats good to know then :)
<pedro3005> Sometimes it's not there but you can download a .deb file. That is good too, just double click the file and click install
<pedro3005> ShadowKnight, but many software you download manually for linux is just code that you have to compile, which is complicated for beginners and can generate a load of problems. So always use one of these two preferred methods and avoid compiling anything
<ShadowKnight> oh okay then thank you for that. ill be sure to do those two methods only until i understand this
<pedro3005> ShadowKnight, now, about players, there are many, you just have to see which you like best. There is Rhythmbox, which comes with ubuntu, there is Banshee, there is Amarok and others. All of these you can find on the Software Center.
<ShadowKnight> okay ill look into all of them :) thank you so much :)
<pedro3005> ShadowKnight, no problem. come back anytime
<jdeloach> I have a problem with my DVI-to-VGA converter. Can someone help me? It's like the graphics card wont do it, as I have another graphics card that does it fine.
<Phrea> jdeloach: dvi is backwards compatible with vga via such a convertor, so I dont think it's the convertor itself that's at fault [unless it's just broken somehow]
<Kevinswenson> Hey, does anyone know how to create a group in terminal?
<drubin> well that wasn't fair giving us only 3mins to answer
<pedro3005> drubin, I have answered him 'groupadd' lots of times
<pedro3005> but it's for a homework assignment and I wouldn't spoon feed the answer for him (told him to look at the man page)
<Kevinswenson> anyone on?
<Phrea> [22:41:05]<pedro3005> drubin, I have answered him 'groupadd' lots of times
<stlsaint> Kevinswenson: yes
<Kevinswenson> i still dont get it!
<nigelb> Kevinswenson: if its for a homework assignment, I would prefer that you learn than us spoonfeeding you the answer
<stlsaint> Kevinswenson: look at man page
<stlsaint> or not it seems...
<Kevinswenson> sorry trying to figure it out
<stlsaint> Kevinswenson: trash the man page idea...sorry was trying to give resources
<drubin> nigelb: you can word that in a nicer way. Simply ask where he gets stuck and point him in the right direction
<nigelb> drubin: Didn't mean to be rude.
<drubin> nigelb: you weren't :)
<Jesse1984> Hi All, im a Linux n00b, and im trying to get my ATI graphics card on my laptop working, its a HP 8530p Core2 T9600, 4GB DDR2, 15.4 1680x1050 Widescreen display and mobility Radeon HD 3650. I have installed Karmic and it was running ok with full res to begin with but laptop was getting really hot, i have read in different forums that the proprietary ATI driver fixes the overheating, so i have been trying to get it working, fi
<Jesse1984> rstly i used the hardware update tool GUI from within Karmic, rebooted, had a black screen, went into recovery mode, tried a heap of things nothing worked then found this command which sort of reset things i guess and allowed me to boot in with low vga mode : sudo apt-get remove xorg-driver-fglrx, then: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg -so from there i went here http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Jaunty_Installa
<Jesse1984> tion_Guide and followed the guide to install the prorietory driver manually by building the package, which all went through ok, then a black screen on reboot - now when i log into recovery mode my keyboard doesnt work (which was also happening the first time i went to recovery mode but some how i got lucky and kept rebooting then the keyboard started working last time, this time its not working again)... sorry for the massive
<Jesse1984>  amount of info.. hope someone can help???
<celthunder> woah
<celthunder> give us a sec to read all that :)
<Jesse1984> :) thx
<celthunder> well
<celthunder> you basically forced yourself into 16 bit mode
<celthunder> and completely removed ati drivers
<Jesse1984> yes...
<celthunder> so what do you want us to do?
<celthunder> you could get back in to where you originally first started by installing the open source ati drivers again
<Jesse1984> just any pointers on where to go from here would be great :)
<Jesse1984> yes, but the laptop was getting really hot, have you heard that withough the proprietary drivers laptops can overheat ?
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-02-28
<johnny77> if dhclient recieved a IP address from the router is there a way to clear that IP address and have it search for another?
<Cheri703> I think so, let me google
<Cheri703> is there a specific reason you need a different ip johnny77 ?
<johnny77> Cheri703: I was able to get internet earlier, but I rebooted and now I can't. I thought maybe if I can force a renew maybe that is why.
<Cheri703> hmm...ok
<Cheri703> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=435851
<Cheri703> might not get a new one though, due to router things
<Cheri703> possibly setting a static one might help
<johnny77> I tried that earlier too...
<Cheri703> :/
<johnny77> Cheri703: The worse part is when I got it to work before, I was just messing around with stuff and it started to work... not sure what I did. :/
<JackyAlcine> Awh, I miss seidos.
<Cheri703> yeah johnny77, that always sucks, perhaps deleting your config file? letting it figure it out again?
<johnny77> JackyAlcine: Has he just not been around today?
<JackyAlcine> \o/
 * JackyAlcine hugs seidos
<johnny77> JackyAlcine: Ask and you shall receive!!
<johnny77> Cheri703: where is the config file?
<Cheri703> uhm....
<Cheri703> one sec
 * seidos hugs JackyAlcine 
<seidos> what's going on?
<JackyAlcine> I said that I missed you.
<JackyAlcine> And you came back. ;D
<Cheri703> /etc/network/interfaces
<seidos> \o/
<Cheri703> open that and take a look
<Cheri703> johnny77: ^^
<johnny77> paultag: you around?
<johnny77> going to eat bbl
<johnny77> wow it's quite
<tta> because youare timide
<tta> the youth of today is sleeping... who will build tomorrow?
<JackyAlcine> I'm not.
<tta> so ?
<JackyAlcine> I'm trying to build tomorrow.
<tta> when i install ubuntu 10.10 after the choice of the language it doesn't go futher
<tta> you see people are sleeping
<UndiFineD> tta: did you md5sum check ?
<tta> md5 hash yes
<paultag> hey johnny77
<tta> salut
<paultag> howdy tta
<paultag> (almost like ta-ta)
<tta> no t-t-a like thêta
<tta> (in french ; maths symbol
<paultag> ahha
<r4y> Hello
<r4y> I have a question and then I will go away
<JackyAlcine> I mean, you're welcome to stay, r4y.
<JackyAlcine> But what's up?
<r4y> I found out I can have two versions of wine installed on Ubuntu using Playonlinux
<JackyAlcine> Pretty useful, isn't it?
<r4y> So I downloaded Playonlinux and it was easy to install wine 1.0
<r4y> but I don't know how to use wine 1.0 or the other wine when I want to
<r4y> I love the idea
<r4y> I can't wait to try this out
<JackyAlcine> r4y: Ah, that's the tricky part; you'd have to configure each application specifically in the Wine configuration.
<r4y> OK
<r4y> I will look some more
<r4y> I wish I had that link, I looked and looked through my links for that link
<r4y> I imagine. Tool, manage wine versions is where to go
<JackyAlcine> Indeed; I'll give you an accurate answer when my Ubuntu distro with Wine on it starts up.
<r4y> Well that can't be it. It only has the option to remove wine 1.0
<r4y> Unless I missed something under tools, manage Wine versions, so I will look else where
<r4y> I think I found it, but I need to run a test
<r4y> Well, I don't think that worked
<r4y> Ya, it didn't change
<r4y> I will say what I did
<r4y> just a sec
<r4y> settings, general, environment, I click on the drop down box and picked Wine 1.0, then I closed Playonlinux for changes to take place then opened Playonlinux, then I opened wine from applications
<r4y> So
<r4y> I don't know what to do
<r4y> I thought before I would be able to open Wine 1.0 inside Playonlinux
<r4y> Was I suppose to download Wine 1.0 from somewhere from source and have Playonlinux install that?, or is Playonlinux like ADD/REMOVE, Ubuntu Software Center and Synaptic Package Manager?
<r4y> With the exception of owned games and software of coarse
<r4y> I am guessing I need to download the source package of Wine 1.0 then
<r4y> OK, downloaded and extracted
<r4y> Now what?
<r4y> If I have to compile wine 1.0 then I can try. I have compiled a few things, but I am some what new to it.
<r4y> I had read some of the readme text file a while ago.
<r4y> I need to go make salad for a little though
<JackyAlcine> r4y: You want a certain version of Wine to run for a certain app?
<r4y> Part of what I want is to learn, and the other is to run an emulator called Meka to play shooting games with the mouse as the lasergun. Meka doesn't run the ways I want it to under the latest wine, plus it would be nice to have the latest version of wine.
<r4y> Learning is my main goal though
<r4y> I think I understand what to do, but I could be wrong
<r4y> compile wine using the terminal
<r4y> then place the binary under, what a sec
<r4y> I think I am wrong now after looking at:
<r4y> "/home/ray/.PlayOnLinux/WineVersions/1.0/usr/bin'"
<r4y> As it has wine under it
<r4y> but is it run-able?, I will mess with it for a little
<r4y> OK, I don't know what to do.
<r4y> That path has wine in it
<r4y> But the file called wine doesn't execute
<r4y> So I must need to do something else.
<r4y> I must have done something wrong:
<r4y> http://www.playonlinux.com/en/manual.html
<r4y> there it has browse to the installer. That didn't happen for me, so I should start all over
<r4y> Should I just use Playonlinux from Ubuntu Software Center?, because it says an updated version is available.
<r4y> After installing wine again it doesn't appear on Playonlinux when opening, nor did it before. It only appears under manage wine versions and like 2 drop down boxes and the plugins path which was under the path I pasted earlier
<r4y> So I can't run it with the run button shown on the first window when Playonlinux pops up when opening Playonlinux
<r4y> I tell you exavtly what I did
<r4y> I opened Playonlinux, then I went to tools, manage wine versions, and from the available versions of wine listed, I picked Wine 1.0, then it said it was downloading it, then it said it extracted it, then it said it was installing it, and when it was done it said it was installed.
<r4y> Now what?
<holstein> hey r4y
<holstein> whats going on here?
<holstein> i just got on and notice the scroll-back ;)
<bioterror> r4y, must be really good games, if you spend so much time hustling with wine
<r4y> Like I said, for me it's mostly about learning, but it's not like I don't enjoy things on Ubuntu.
<r4y> I have played the game Gangster Town using Meka on Hardy Heron with the mouse as the lasergun using Wine 1.0
<r4y> It worked
<r4y> Fullscreen works, the mouse works really well, the sound is great, but the latest wine on Ubuntu Lucid Lynx doesn't work well with Meka
<holstein> r4y: who makes Meka?
<holstein> you should try and contact them, and let them know you would be interested in a linux version
<holstein> linux, or wine support
<r4y> In fact to barely get Meka to work under the latest wine on Ubuntu Lucid Lynx I had to configure Wines resolution to get Meka to work. I tried different versions of Meka. I tried compiling Meka from source, but Fullscreen is not as big as it was as with using the Windows version under Hardy Heron. The linux version of Meka also barely ran if sound was enabled, but sound disabled it worked...
<r4y> ...good but like I said fullscreen was basically windowed.
<holstein> ah, so there is a linux verion
<r4y> They are looking for a maintainer for having Meka ready for Linux.
<holstein> whats the issue with it?
<holstein> oh, so they dont have a linux version?
<r4y> I just said, there's no sound and fullscreen is windowed.
<holstein> r4y: i wasnt sure what that was in reference to
<bioterror> I had couple of years ago real MegaDrive II ; )
<r4y> It would be even better if Kega Fusion had the same feature as Meka where the mouse can be used as the lasergun
<bioterror> but I gave it away, actually I never liked Sega's
<r4y> HerzogZwei is one of my favorite Genesis games
<r4y> It's Herzog Zwei.
<r4y> O, OK, source can mean for Windows as well then?
<r4y> Sorry
<r4y> Well, I could see if other versions of wine can be installed by Playonlinux that work, or I could download the latest stable version of Playonlinux and try from there I suppose
<r4y> I am sorry, I can't be running the most current version of wine, I am running Ubuntu 10.04.
<holstein> i would say try going forward first
<r4y> What's the latest release of Ubuntu right now?
<holstein> 10.04 is the latest long term support release
<holstein> 8.04 was the last long term support
<holstein> 10.10 is the latest
<r4y> Right, which is why I have 10.04 installed
<r4y> Not that I know why it matters
<r4y> Maybe it doesn't
<holstein> longer support?
<r4y> How much longer?
<holstein> 3 years
<holstein> 5 for the server?
<r4y> OK
<r4y> Well, it couldn't hurt to try, I have 3 hard drives
<holstein> try?
<holstein> 10.10?
<r4y> I have everything backed up as well.
<holstein> probably a PPA for wine
<holstein> for 10.04
<r4y> I have 10.04 on all 3, but I want to try out more versions on Linux someday
<holstein> all 3 ?
<holstein> hard drives?
<holstein> in different machines?
<r4y> I wish they made this easier. Can I have 2 versions of wine without Playonlinux
<r4y> no 3 hard drive one machine
<r4y> I also have Windows XP on another computer with it's own hard drive so I have 4 hard drives
<holstein> you have 3 installs of lucid?
<holstein> interesting
<r4y> Yep
<holstein> in dont know about playonlinux
<holstein> i usually just try wine
<holstein> and look on wineHQ
<r4y> 1 for a back up of everything, 1 to experiment on and just in case one of the other 2 hard drives dies, and one to use most of the time.
<r4y> Cool, I will
<r4y> I didn't realize this, but Playonlinux is a frontend for wine:
<r4y> http://wiki.winehq.org/PlayOnLinux
<r4y> I thought it was an independent program made for specific games and programs to work on linux
<r4y> but
<r4y> it does so using Wine which I didn't know
<holstein> we cant have that
<holstein> wine is the best we have
<holstein> and some things work great
<holstein> some things work great, and then break
<holstein> something things never work
<holstein> im not a big gamer
<holstein> but i try and let companies know i use linux
<r4y> I've never played online games like Warcraft
<holstein> pretty sure they could care less
<r4y> It might come in handy in the future to know how to use Linux
<r4y> on the job
<holstein> well, its not going to hurt anything
<r4y> I've never worked on computer though
<holstein> not going to help you play commercial games though
<holstein> til more of them start supporting linux
<holstein> IF we see steam or something like that for linux
<holstein> that will be nice
<holstein> the OSX version is a step in the right direction i think
<r4y> I mean I put this computer together and so forth. I mean I connected the motherboard to this computers case and connected the hardware within it and so forth to be specific
<holstein> and the ubuntu software store might be an answer to this as well
<r4y> I was told mac sucks compared to Linux, however my uncle told me that mac makes there hardware to work more directly with their software, and I don't know where he got that info from.
<holstein> you can see mac machines at bestbuys now
<r4y> I understand mac is like unix based or something like linux is or something
<holstein> and lots of other places
<holstein> i dont like it
<holstein> but dont take anyones word for anything ;)
<holstein> computers suck
<r4y> I am just saying.
<r4y> Right right
<r4y> Windows has it's ups and downs like Linux and Mac
<holstein> apple generally has a smaller pool of hardware to support
<holstein> since you can only run OSX on apple hardware
<holstein> *suppoed to anyways
<r4y> Linux is great because it basically doesn't get viruses as far as I have read for the most part or something
<holstein> lin and win need to try and support more hardware
<r4y> Although
<holstein> well, linux does anyways
<r4y> Anytime we download source from a questionable source, we could be asking for it
<r4y> That's why I have a hard drive for experimenting.
<holstein> eh, anytime you get online, you could be 'asking for it'
<holstein> i say, research, and do what makes you feel comfortable
<r4y> Not that I will absolutely not install something bad that can lurk in the background undetected. How would I know
<r4y> ?
<r4y> keyloggers, etc
<r4y> I try to download from trusted websites
<r4y> I think I should try a wine IRC chat room.
<holstein> most of what i use is in the official ubuntu repositories
<r4y> This is a chat room?
<holstein> r4y: the wine channel was a bit dead
<bioterror> this is IRC Channel
<holstein> when i was looking
<holstein> but, go for it
<bioterror> on irc we have channels :D
<r4y> I do the same. I use from Ubuntu software Center and Synaptic Package Manager the most
<Cheri703> r4y, some of the general discussion would be better suited in #ubuntu-beginners-team it is the off topic channel, since this isn't specifically support related
<r4y> Well, then what is a chat room?
<Cheri703> if you have specific questions, then feel free to ask them here
<r4y> OK
<bioterror> r4y, try to avoid compiling from the source, if you have to, make a package and use dpkg to install it
<bioterror> liek using checkinstall for example
<r4y> checkinstall?
<r4y> I recently used alien to convert an rpm package to deb for a game called tong
<r4y> I understand how to compile a little bit this is what I know
<r4y> "./configure"
<r4y> "make"
<r4y> "sudo make install"
<bioterror> that's wrong :D
<bioterror> sudo checkinstall
<r4y> hold up
<r4y> what's that?
<aveilleux> exit
<bioterror> r4y, apt-cache show checkinstall
<r4y> I mean what does it do?
<bioterror> it does a .deb, .rpm or what ever
<bioterror> and installs it using the package manager
<bioterror> if you install from source just "sudo make install"
<bioterror> you cant remove it easily, or upgrade it
<bioterror> but when you use a software like checkinstall, you can do it
<holstein> bioterror: thats a good tip :)
<r4y> Hmm, I am thinking I should look it up on Google to understand better.
<bioterror> there's really no idea to do "make install" if you're having an intelligent package manager like dpkg
<r4y> Thank you, that's sounds great
<holstein> or install it
<holstein> and check out man checkinstall
<r4y> So dpkg will or won't remember what's installed?
<bioterror> if you dont use dpkg for installing software, it wont handle it
<r4y> Isn't aptitude a frontend for dpkg?
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> something like that
<r4y> Not needed though, right?
<r4y> Sorry, I think you already answered that question
<_jade> hi,all,i use 10.10,and i want uninstall the openjdk in /usr/lib/jvm,what can i do?i hava uninstall it at software center,but nothing
<r4y> Thank you bioterror, holstein, JackyAlcine, and Cheri703. Bye
<bioterror> jade, open terminal
<bioterror> jade are you about to install sun-java6?
<bioterror> the "propietary" java?
<_jade> i hava install jdk  from oracle.com
<bioterror> oh no
<_jade> i'm a java developer
<bioterror> did you get something newer than: sun-java6/sun-java6-jre_6.24-1build0.10.10.1_all.deb
<r4y> I found this:(THANK YOU GUYS VERY MUCH)::);)
<r4y> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2356.html
<_jade> i install jdk-6u24-linux-i586.bin,a uncompress file
<bioterror> jade, I would suggest you to remove it, then I would like to suggest you to enable partner repository
<bioterror> and then you have to run two commands
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-{jre,bin,plugin,fonts}
<bioterror> and then: sudo apt-get purge openjdk-6-{jre,jre-lib,jre-headless} icedtea{-6-jre-cacao,6-plugin}
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<_jade> thanks,i try
<r4y> bye
<r4y> I found out there is a playonlinux irc channel
<v0lic0> Is it possible to find some help with an Intrepid problem?
<v0lic0> Actually, it's more of a virtualbox/repo problem I think.
<seidos> not really :|
<seidos> at least from me, v0lic0
<seidos> why not upgrade?
<seidos> working
<v0lic0> Well, I'm actually on B|T 4 r2 and I believe it's built on Intrepid.
<v0lic0> And I've been researching this for about three days now.
<seidos> you aren't making sense
<seidos> alcohol?
<v0lic0> What?
 * seidos plays a flute
<v0lic0> Back Track 4 r2.
<v0lic0> It's a distro for pen-testing built on top of Intrepid.
<seidos> not sure what i can do to help
<v0lic0> But every since I've upgraded to the r2 with the 2.6.35.8 kernel I've been unable to get virtualbox to install.
<seidos> googol
<v0lic0> Yes, hence the 'And I've been researching this for about three days now' part.
<v0lic0> Thank you for time at any rate seidos.
<duanedesign> v0lic0: what distro are you using?
<duanedesign> Back Track?
<seidos> r2d2?
<v0lic0> Sorry duane, I was talking to my wife. lol
<v0lic0> Yes, BT4 r2.
<seidos> Beginners Team 4
<seidos> fix my dharmawheel please
<seidos> if !right: fix()
<seidos> i need cheese to work
<seidos> oh yeah
<seidos> i want to move all this to video conferencing
<duanedesign> seidos: what?
<seidos> duanedesign: more specific?
<seidos> why is my website rendering fine in chromium, but not firefox?
<bioterror> becouse your html skillz sucks :(
<bioterror> that's the life of layout larry
<seidos> align = "center"
<seidos> happening in <head> and <body>
<bioterror> to wonder why something works okay on firefox, and other looks worse and then again something looks good on ie which is the "mainstream" browser
<seidos> thanks for the non-help
<head_victim> Don't feel too bad, the wiki.u.c has issues as well.
<seidos> i don't care about IE
<seidos> i don't even have it
<JoeMaverickSett> seidos: supposed to be "text-align: center;" in css, iirc
<bioterror> seidos, dont you worry about firefox, becouse chrome is the new firefox!
<seidos> i didn't get the memo
<seidos> JoeMaverickSett: i'll try that
<seidos> what skills?
<seidos> JoeMaverickSett: didn't work in firefox.
<seidos> it doesn't really matter, it's just an interesting puzzle
<seidos> anybody who goes to my site probably will use chrome or chromium anyway...
<seidos> actually, chromium hasn't been working with video, i need to replace someone at googol so they can be free to do other things?
<seidos> or what?
<seidos> oops
<seidos> i'm dumb
<s-fox> =)
<fatharrahman> hi UndiFineD i received  your email thanks hi yofel do you remember me lol
<fatharrahman> hi
<fatharrahman> am not quitting you xchat laying
<psychosematic> Him guys, i'm first year social science degree and i need some help understanding some of the concepts can anyone help me ?
<AbhijiT> :-o
<AbhijiT> psychosematic, this is ubuntu support channel
<seidos> psychosematic: pm me
<AbhijiT> :-/
<johnny77> I've installed a Ubuntu 10.10 CLI, then installed Fluxbox. It was working last night when I turned it off, but now I'm getting a initramfs error when I boot. Anyone have any suggestions?
<bioterror> and the whole error is:
<johnny77> bioterror: let me boot
<johnny77> bioterror: I get a mount: mounting /dev on /root/dev failed: no such file or directory
<johnny77> bioterror: then the same with /sys & /proc
<bioterror> did you run a proper shutdown?
<johnny77> bioterror: short answer no.
<bioterror> you just pressed power button for ~5secs, johnny77?
<johnny77> bioterror: had to. it froze up on me. I know better not to, but nothing would respond
<bioterror> boot livecd, and run fsck for the partitions
<bioterror> probably something is broken
<johnny77> would it matter if it was a live cd for 10.04? Can I do with Alternative CD? or should i make one for 10.10?
<bioterror> doesnt matter
<philinux> johnny77: for an unresponsive system try this in future. http://kember.net/articles/reisub-the-gentle-linux-restart/
<johnny77> bioterror: I typed: fsck /dev/sd1 and recieved an error - superblock could not be read.
<philinux> johnny77: put sudo in front of command
<philinux> also it would be sda1 or sdb1 etc
<johnny77> philinux: thank you. it's cdhecking now.
<johnny77> *checking
<philinux> johnny77: If I run this I usually run it - sudo fsck -v /dev/xxxx the -v is for verbose mode
<johnny77> philinux: what does verbose mode do?
<bioterror> man fsck
<philinux> johnny77: more info on the process thats all
<philinux> johnny77: did you read my previous link on reisub
<johnny77> philinux: yes
<philinux> johnny77: good. that should stop you having to use the big off button. Which does cause problems for any OS
<johnny77> bioterror philinux: thank you guys. I got it back up!!! YAY! :D
<philinux> johnny77: nice
<philinux> johnny77: what caused the lock up in the first place
<johnny77> philinux: not sure. I was installing something... can't remember what and it just locked up. :|  It's an old laptop so it could just be old RAM or something.
<philinux> ah ok.
<Fvic> what does apport command does??
<wolfpack> Fvic: Apport is tool in ubuntu  which helps in collecting information about a package and report it to lunchpad. It is used for filing bugs
<Fvic> wolfpack, if i wish to find information about diff package,how to use this command?
<Fvic> wolfpack, is it specially for bugs and can not used elsewhere??
<philinux> Fvic: see here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport
<wolfpack> Fvic: You can save the information about the package but the report will be mainly about the crash . hardware, ubuntu verion etc.
<charlie-tca> Fvic: might want to check out the     rmadison     application for package information
<charlie-tca> rmadison will give all the package details, withouth the crash report information
<Fvic> charlie-tca, how to use this rmadison??
<charlie-tca> open a terminal, type           rmadison
<charlie-tca> oops
<charlie-tca> rmadison PACKAGENAME
<Fvic> charlie-tca, ok..thanks
<charlie-tca> or even      rmadison --help
<johnny77> I'm having trouble setting up my wireless card. I know it works, because I've got it to work, but if I reboot it start to not work again and give me a "No working leases in persistent database - sleeping." error when I run sudo dhclient wlan0
<Fvic> wolfpack,thanks
<s-fox> Hello mohi :)
<IAmNotThatGuy> Hello s-fox. how are you today?
<s-fox> Not bad, how are you ?
<IAmNotThatGuy> s-fox, Just now came back from office. (:"
<s-fox> (=
 * IAmNotThatGuy thinks s-fox is free for about a week :P
<s-fox> I am free?
<s-fox> For what IAmNotThatGuy ?
<IAmNotThatGuy> I am seeing you daily in here s-fox. which is unusual :P
<s-fox> I was busy for a few days last week IAmNotThatGuy .
<IAmNotThatGuy> ah! okies
<philinux> We log in but we not really here !
<s-fox> Naturally ;)
<IAmNotThatGuy> YAY PHILINUX
<IAmNotThatGuy> sup philinux ?
 * philinux is in the ether
<IAmNotThatGuy> :o
<rakshasa> When I boot ubuntu sometimes my graphics are all weird. When i restart the problem solved itself, I already reinstalled and recongifured Xserver Xorg but that doesn't help
<IAmNotThatGuy> rakshasa, how you re-configured xorg? can you please explain me?
<rakshasa> Default
<rakshasa> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<rakshasa> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<rakshasa> Thats all i did
<rakshasa> The problem recurred less after that
<rakshasa> but still
<rakshasa> Sometimes
<rakshasa> I got an Intel Graphics 4500HDM
<rakshasa> Icons sometimes get all weird
<rakshasa> When I restart the problem goes away, maybe its hardware specific
<rakshasa> I just installed Ubuntu over a week ago so pretty new to it
<holstein> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/671015
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 671015 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "Intel GMA 4500MHD" [Undecided,New]
<holstein> maybe ?
<philinux> rakshasa: try running with compiz turned off
<rakshasa> I'll try it
<philinux> rakshasa: desktop effects or visual effects set to none
<jledbetter> rakshasa, IAmNotThatGuy had to dash but said ' tell him to try booting with a Live CD, copy its xorg contents to etc/x11/'  I don't use xorg but pasting what he said in case that'll help
<rakshasa> I have already booted with Live!, the problem iconically does not occur when booting live
<rakshasa> Ill try copying the contents
<holstein> rakshasa: see what kernel the live CD is using
<holstein> uname -a in a terminal
<rakshasa> Tnx for the help
<rakshasa> Another problem: I disable my touchpad trough the xinput property setter
<rakshasa> But if I restart the set properties did not persist
<rakshasa> :p
<holstein> i say, choose your battles
<holstein> maybe, deal with the video first, and then move on to the touchpad
<rakshasa> I'm reading up on configuration of Xorg at the same time :p
<s-fox> Hello DiegoTc
<DiegoTc> hi s-fox
<s-fox> wb
<franchoy> I installed plymouth manager but it doesn't work :(
<franchoy> does anyone know how can I change my ugly bootsplash?..:(
<franchoy> it has those texts...
<franchoy> thanks
<holstein> franchoy: you dual-booting?
<holstein> OH, you mean GDM
<holstein> not grub
<franchoy> yes
<holstein> NM
<franchoy> Im using burg not grub
<holstein> thats what its called
<holstein> i was looking for a link to burg
<holstein> personally, i cant imagine caring about it
<holstein> since it flashes up there for a few seconds
<holstein> but, what is the issue?
<holstein> BURG is not working?
<franchoy> I dont really got bothered on may login, but in my shutdown my screen looks like it has so many problems, the screen is blotted with texts..
<franchoy> the splash screen..
<holstein> so, its on the way out?
<franchoy> it shows so many things
<holstein> logout screen?
<holstein> what are the messages?
<holstein> maybe its something that needs attention
<franchoy> cant understand.. I think its the process
<franchoy> cause sometimes I see some commands like "kill"
<holstein> i see 'checking for unattended updates'
<holstein> and others
<franchoy> yes, that's it..
<franchoy> why does those text keeps on showing up?
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1526402
<holstein> maybe ^^
<franchoy> it just irritates me, cause its like my laptop is broken or something..
<holstein> yeah?
<holstein> is it broken?
<franchoy> its just a sore in the eye, thats all..
<franchoy> no..
<holstein> lol
<franchoy> hehehe
<holstein> i said it earlier
<holstein> choose your battles ;)
<stlsaint> how you folks doing this fine day?
<franchoy> haha i looked at the forum, and the only helpful thing that I read there is not to look the screen... lol
<holstein> you have the 'quiet' option?
<holstein> http://superuser.com/questions/44280/hiding-the-boot-up-text-in-ubuntu
<holstein> "ubuntu hide text on shutdown" is what i googled
<holstein> if you want to weed through the results yourself
<franchoy> holstein: thanks for the replies... but I can't seem to find the answer for my problem.. I've been searching for it for about a month now..
<holstein> franchoy: so, you do have the quiet option then?
<holstein> what did that do?
<franchoy> yup..
<franchoy> nothing..
<franchoy> hehehe
<holstein> franchoy: where did you put it?
<franchoy> I just followed all the instructions
<szczur> franchy, try to install some plymouth themes for example plymouth-theme-solar, and then check if this site helps you
<szczur> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/quick-tipplymouth-themes-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<DiegoTc_> duanedesign do you have one minute
<kristian-aalborg> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/i386/metamail/2.7-54 <--- what should I do to get the package?
<kristian-aalborg> would it be unwise to get the .deb?
<duanedesign> kristian-aalborg: hello
<duanedesign> kristian-aalborg: just download the .deb and double-click to install
<kristian-aalborg> duanedesign: yes, I got it - seem to work
<kristian-aalborg> I was a bit worried about an obsolete mail package, I was thinking about security
<kristian-aalborg> can I start nano with a custom nanorc file?
<bioterror> you can edit your .nanorc
<kristian-aalborg> yes, but I have several uses for nano, and thus several needs for the setup
<kristian-aalborg> so something like "nano - f mycustomnanorc" is what I'm looking for
<charlie-tca> yes, if I recall correctly, you can speific it
<charlie-tca> hm, well, specify it, anyway
<kristian-aalborg> hi charlie-tca - do you remember how?
<charlie-tca> I think by setting the operating directly with the different file in it, nano -o <dir>, it will automatically use the file in that dir
<charlie-tca> You can also split it up using different name.nanorc files in ~/.nano
<charlie-tca> and point to them using the .nano file itself. It then uses the correct settings for the type of file
<jdmcclung> When I run dhclient wlan0  it runs DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 but that is not correct. How do I get it to check 255.255.255.0?
<charlie-tca> kristian-aalborg: for example, my ~/.nanorc file specifies where the different name.nanorc files are, so it uses them automatically
<kristian-aalborg> charlie-tca: pastebin, please?
<charlie-tca> ~/.nanorc copied from /etc/nanorc
<charlie-tca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/573640
<charlie-tca> see the last lines
<charlie-tca> starting about 330
<charlie-tca> and see http://paste.ubuntu.com/573641 for the ~/.nano/python.nanorc     example
<charlie-tca> nano will automatically use what is in that for any python file I edit
<kristian-aalborg> brilliant
<charlie-tca> It gets a little confusing with both ~/.nano file and directory, though
<kristian-aalborg> fortran.nanorc!!
<charlie-tca> I don't have that one
<charlie-tca> but you can create it, as long as you tell nano about it
<kristian-aalborg> I have it in /usr/share/nano
<kristian-aalborg> charlie-tca: I'm building the World's greates text editor, anno 1983 with nano ;)
<kristian-aalborg> *greatest
<charlie-tca> Great! as long as nano's rc file can find it
<charlie-tca> I use nano all the time from the command line. It is one really nice, easy editor
<kristian-aalborg> it's really good for something lean - no disrespect to vim,  emacs etc/ the gui things
<charlie-tca> I have never learned their odd keypresses
<charlie-tca> and I have done their tutorials, every year of two, even
<bioterror> when you deal with real servers, you have to deal with vi
<charlie-tca> no, actually, I don't
<charlie-tca> I can use nano because it works for me
<geirha> Well, nano isn't very standard though. You'll mostly just find it on linux systems.
<geirha> vi is on virtually any unix and unix-like system out there, so it's useful to know.
<charlie-tca> Like I said, I can use both vi and emacs and vim, I just can't remember all the odd keys for them. Nano has a very nice menu on the bottom that I can use
<kristian-aalborg> I'm going to edit .txt files - should be standard enough
<geirha> Yeah, I used nano for a long time too, until I decided to go through vimtutor. Never looked back. :)
<charlie-tca> I went through vimtutor, emacs tutor, etc, but still prefer nano
<charlie-tca> Glad we have choices, too! :-)
<geirha> On linux, yes. On UNIX, choices are hard ;)
<geirha> I've had the "pleasure" of spending time with Solaris. It really helps you learn the hell of portability. :)
<kristian-aalborg> charlie-tca: hmm, I get errors - ""Command line "include" not allowed in included file""
<kristian-aalborg> I made a /usr/share/nano/txt.nanorc and copied my .nanorc there - same problem
<charlie-tca> I think you have to move things to /home/USER/.nano for the NAME.nanorc files
<charlie-tca> I don't think nano allows them to be anywhere else
<charlie-tca> I could be wrong, though
<charlie-tca> You did not put "include... " in the NAME.nanorc, did you?
<charlie-tca> It can only be used in .nanorc for the user or /etc/nanorc
<kristian-aalborg> ah
<kristian-aalborg> I just copied my own .nanorc
<kristian-aalborg> charlie-tca: same for "set" command, it seems?
<charlie-tca> could be, since it is used to set the environment variables. Those are normally needed for everything, where the individual files are used to specify changes for those type of documents
<kristian-aalborg> so, that stuff goes in an alias
<kristian-aalborg> it's complicated to keep it simple ;)
<kristian-aalborg> charlie-tca: won't work
<kristian-aalborg> the error messages are gone, since I commented out the "wrong" commands
<charlie-tca> Don't know, then
<kristian-aalborg> now, when I do "nano /home/kristian/foo.txt " I get a new file each time
<aveilleux> I'm having a problem with the Ubuntu Alternate CD (10.10). I'm using the Alternate CD because I want a CLI install, but it's refusing to let me install without Internet access. What's the point of the CD if you can't install an isolated system? I'd use the Netboot CD if I wanted to download components.
<aveilleux> I was planning to use ndiswrapper for the wireless card once the system is already installed, but I can't even get that far.
<charlie-tca> If you unplug the internet cable, it won't install?
<charlie-tca> If it finds a cable or wireless connection, yes, it will use it
<aveilleux> I don't have an available network connection. I'm not near a wired router and, as I mentioned, the wireless card requires ndiswrapper.
<kristian-aalborg> http://pastebin.com/kd4Jz2EK this is my .bash_aliases ... please tell me where the last line fails, I'm going nuts!
<kristian-aalborg> ah, it was a typo somewhere... I typed it up again and it worked ;)
<charlie-tca> good, because I can't find what is wrong with it either
<NRWlion> kristian-aalborg, good to hear ^^
<johnny77> Can I use a live CD to install programs onto my HD?
<seidos> i don't know, never tried it
<seidos> you can install packages from a live cd, but not while booted into a live cd johnny77
<seidos> johnny77: you want synaptic package manager i believe
<charlie-tca> johnny77: yes, enable it in software sources, and it will use it
<kristian-aalborg> I just can't get the word wrapping to work
<kristian-aalborg> I need nano to be only "this wide", not allowing me to type beyond that
<s-fox> =)
<NRWlion> hey s-fox thx for your kind mail
<s-fox> Hello NRWlion ,  no, thank you for taking the time to email us =)  It is good to meet you.
<charlie-tca> kristian-aalborg: see the lines around 96 in my .nanorc file, http://paste.ubuntu.com/573640
<NRWlion> afk
<charlie-tca> change that -8 to different numbers until you find the right one, since it is line length minus the number
<charlie-tca> That will force a specific line length, it is just hard to figure out
<kristian-aalborg> this is the core of the problem, actually - I only want this when editing specific files (texts, that is)
<kristian-aalborg> ah, so I start it with the command line, and "r -120" seems ok
<NRWlion> back
<NRWlion> s-fox, now you have a chance to get to know me a little more ;)
<s-fox> Yes, though I think this is better continued in the off topic channel. =)
<kristian-aalborg> at long last, I have something tolerable - thanks for helping out, y'all!
<NRWlion> good night every1"
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-03-01
<ekoeko> this might seem picky but is there an easy way to turn the number lock key on by default when i boot up
<ekoeko> im using ubunu 10.10
<ekoeko> ubuntu rather
<szczur> ekoeko, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock
<ekoeko> thanks szczur
<zimie> i need some help to setup a transparent proxy server
<Guest66286> Im getting a "Cound not initialize the package information" error in update manager ubuntu 10.10. Any ideas anyone? thanks
<Cheri703> it may be due to an error in a source, did you recently add a ppa or repository?
<Guest66286> not sure.. i can past the specific information along with it
<Cheri703> that could help
<Guest66286> 'W:Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ maverick/partner i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_maverick_partner_binary-i386_Packages), W:Duplicate sources.list entry http://ppa.launchpad.net/dockbar-main/ppa/ubuntu/ maverick/main i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ppa.launchpad.net_dockbar-main_ppa_ubuntu_dists_maverick_main_binary-i386_Packages), E:Encountered a
<Cheri703> ok, go to your software sources list (you may need to go via synaptic or software center)
<Cheri703> do you know how to get to it?
<Guest66286> im getting a similar error when opening synaptic
<Cheri703> can you open it though?
<aveilleux> Guest66286: You can use the ppa-purge package to remove the duplicate source
<Cheri703> ok, that works too :)
<Guest66286> alright how to a use that?
<Cheri703> you'll have to take that one aveilleux, I'm not familiar with it
<aveilleux> Guest66286: open Terminal, run "sudo apt-get install ppa-purge" (without the quotes). Then run the command "sudo ppa-purge ppa:dockbar-main/ppa
<aveilleux> "
<Guest66286> tcrippen@tcrippen-Studio-1555:~$ sudo apt-get install ppa-purge [sudo] password for tcrippen:  Reading package lists... Error! W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ maverick/partner i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_maverick_partner_binary-i386_Packages) W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://ppa.launchpad.net/dockbar-main/ppa/ubuntu/ maverick/main i386 Pa
<Cheri703> I think the other way is going to be most straightforward
<aveilleux> Guest66286: type "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" without the quotes
<Guest66286> with the dockbar part included you mean?
<aveilleux> Guest66286: And use that
<aveilleux> Guest66286: It should bring up a text file with a bunch of lines. Try to see if there are any duplicate lines (probably near the bottom)
<Guest66286> got it but im not seeing any duplicate lines..
<Cheri703> Guest66286: you could search for "dockbar" and see if there are duplicates
<Cheri703> sometimes easier than trying to scan over it visually
<Guest66286> ya theres only one dockbar deb package
<aveilleux> Guest66286: You may have a duplicate in /etc/apr/sources.list.d/
<Guest66286> same gksudo gedit command right?
<aveilleux> Guest66286: do "ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/"
<aveilleux> Guest66286: Since it's a directory, not a file
<Guest66286> whats the command? is?
<Cheri703> L
<Cheri703> but lowercase
<Guest66286> lol
<Cheri703> ls
<Guest66286> my bad
<Cheri703> np
<Guest66286> no such file or directory
<aveilleux> interesting
<Guest66286> I checked out the error report again and part of it was "Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists" i ran ls /var/lib/apt/lists and got a whole list of packages and stuff
<Guest66286> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ maverick/partner i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_maverick_partner_binary-i386_Packages) W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://ppa.launchpad.net/dockbar-main/ppa/ubuntu/ maverick/main i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ppa.launchpad.net_dockbar-main_ppa_ubuntu_dists_maverick_main_binary-i386_Packages)
<Guest66286> those are the two duplicates according to snaptic. do i need to remove them or what?
<bioterror> remove another one
<aveilleux> Guest66286: I'm hesitant to touch anything in /var, but I'm not very well-versed in apt problems
<bioterror> you have it twice there
<Guest66286> bioterror: so would removing one of the dupicates fix the problem?
<bioterror> da
<laxmi> hey
<coolbhavi> hey laxmi
<laxmi> oh
<laxmi> u r there
<coolbhavi> yes
<coolbhavi> please tell us your problem if any
<laxmi> my wireless network works but wired network does not work
<coolbhavi> laxmi: which is your provider?
<laxmi> nepal telecom
<simar_> Hello everyone I have already introduced myself as a new prospective member of ubuntu-beginners team and would like to work in development focus group. I would need a master (My timezone is +5:30) and for that  I have already added my name in seeking masters list. )
<coolbhavi> simar_: hello and welcome
<coolbhavi> :)
<simar_> coolbhavi, thanks ..
<simar_> coolbhavi, you are a member?
<bioterror> :D
<zkriesse> Ja he is
<bioterror> technically coolbhavi is a correct person to talk with
<bioterror> :D
<zkriesse> simar_: I'm a member too...but also a BT Master, BT Mentor, and FG Lead for the Wiki FG
<bioterror> lots of dev guys coming, but not enough mentors/masters
<simar_> i think then this should not be a problem cos coolbhavi already knows me well..
<zkriesse> Great
<bioterror> simar_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/gaurav-pawaskar this is my padawan who is also interested in development, if you see him on IRC, have a chat with him
<simar_> bioterror, thanks..
<bioterror> he's from mumbai
<simar_> bioterror, hmm I'm going to that place on 12th that would be for the first time ..
<simar_> bioterror, otherwise its a far off place from where i live(in india).
<simar_> coolbhavi, what specifically do you do coding for.. in what language?
<coolbhavi> simar_: sorry mate had gone out for lunch
<coolbhavi> simar_: m more of a packager than a coder
<simar_> coolbhavi, now I know you a great everything ):
<simar_> coolbhavi, have you checked you gmail chat..
<coolbhavi> simar_: because m a sysadmin at work at the day :) yes mate
<simar_> coolbhavi, hmmm
<Cowboy79> Morning everyone are there any problems with the update servers?
<Puck`> Cowboy79: you can switch between servers, so you can pick another one. Sometimes mirrors are down
<Cowboy79> Thank puck already did that with pick best server
<Cowboy79> Problem is not getting the packages its unpacking them it just sits doing nothing in terminal and update manager any idea why?
<bioterror> hi szczur
<szczur> hi bioterror
<johnny77> Can you uninstall apps without internet?
<bioterror> sure
<JoeMaverickSett> of course
 * JoeMaverickSett walks the path of slowness again... :D
<bioterror> yeah, you have them in your genes
<bioterror> there's nothing much that you can do about it
<JoeMaverickSett> XD
<bioterror> my friend is totally slow
<johnny77> I thought so, but I tried sudo aptitude remove network-manager-gnome and it gave me an error - dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a to correct the problem.
<bioterror> your dpkg is messed up
<bioterror> do as it says
<johnny77> bioterror: You're so helpful :)
<bioterror> I am
<bioterror> I think I'll go now watch myself from mirror
<bioterror> hi cprofitt
<gaurav_pawaskar> Hi guys, I am getting this error while pushing code..
<gaurav_pawaskar> Permission denied (publickey).
<gaurav_pawaskar> bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: Unexpected end of message. Please check connectivity and permissions, and report a bug if problems persist.
<gaurav_pawaskar> need help
<marlow59> hey
<gaurav_pawaskar> bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: Unexpected end of message. Please check connectivity and permissions, and report a bug if problems persist.
<gaurav_pawaskar> need help.. can not push code
<johnny77> I have an wireless connection that I know works. But if I reboot it will not reconnect. Then after a day or so it will connect again. What could be wrong?
<stlsaint> gaurav_pawaskar: you using launchpad?
<gaurav_pawaskar> stlsaint:yes
<stlsaint> johnny77: sounds like hardware issue
<gaurav_pawaskar> how come its hardware issue..
<stlsaint> gaurav_pawaskar: have you let bzr know "who you are"
<gaurav_pawaskar> yes its showing correct
<gaurav_pawaskar> its related to ssh key..
<gaurav_pawaskar> i am not able to figure it out
<gaurav_pawaskar> 1st time I am pushing code
<stlsaint> gaurav_pawaskar: try here: http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/latest/en/mini-tutorial/
<stlsaint> ssh key?
<gaurav_pawaskar> yes i have uploaded to launchpad
<stlsaint> gaurav_pawaskar: is this your branch you are pushing to?
<johnny77> stlsaint: What would be wrong in the hardware that would cause that?
<stlsaint> johnny77: faulty nic
<johnny77> stlsaint: It is an old notebook.. so the nic card could just be going bad?
<gaurav_pawaskar> well thing is, i have written code for a tool
<stlsaint> johnny77: possibly
<gaurav_pawaskar> new tool
<gaurav_pawaskar> bzr push lp:~gaurav-pawaskar/randy-qt/MD5_Matrix_code/
<johnny77> stlsaint: is there a way to test?
<stlsaint> johnny77: look up the nic card and see if there are any bugs out in launchpad with it on the OS you are using
<gaurav_pawaskar> this is the command i am issuing
<tta> hello
<gaurav_pawaskar> i created ida_rsa and ida_dsa files in .ssh dir
<gaurav_pawaskar> but its not able to authenticate me
<stlsaint> gaurav_pawaskar: remove that last / from command
<stlsaint> gaurav_pawaskar: also why do you have id_rsa AND ida_dsa keys?
<stlsaint> tta: yo
<gaurav_pawaskar> still same error...
<tta> if a problem occur during the installation when i select the language, how can i solve the problem?
<gaurav_pawaskar> i guessed its failing my ssh authentication
<stlsaint> you should only be authenticating with one key
<stlsaint> gaurav_pawaskar: ^^
<gaurav_pawaskar> yes
<stlsaint> gaurav_pawaskar: did you properly upload your key to lp?
<stlsaint> no issues with that?
<gaurav_pawaskar> yes i did that freshly once again yesterday
<gaurav_pawaskar> bit still its giving me same
<gaurav_pawaskar> stlsaint: ^^
<stlsaint> gaurav_pawaskar: have you tried the dsa key then?
<gaurav_pawaskar> how to change encryption. I mean i have both keys
<gaurav_pawaskar> how to force bzr to use dsa or rsa?
<gaurav_pawaskar> stlsaint: ^^
<stlsaint> remove the rsa key and leave only the dsa then upload it to bzr
<stlsaint> gaurav_pawaskar: also to test you may want to create new branch, push code to that branch then merge the two
<stlsaint> gaurav_pawaskar: also see here: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bzr/+question/80792
<gaurav_pawaskar> okey
<gaurav_pawaskar> I already saw this :(
<stlsaint> gaurav_pawaskar: did you try making new branch?
<gaurav_pawaskar> stlsaint : i am getting a fresh branch and try it again. let me check this time
<gaurav_pawaskar> stlsaint: I am not able to get code too
<gaurav_pawaskar> branch command throwing same error
<stlsaint> gaurav_pawaskar: so you have made new keys and tried with new branch and still same error?
<gaurav_pawaskar> stlsaint:ye
<gaurav_pawaskar> yes*
<stlsaint> gaurav_pawaskar: ssh -v yourlpname@bazaar.launchpad.net
<gaurav_pawaskar> debug3: authmethod_lookup publickey
<gaurav_pawaskar> debug3: remaining preferred: keyboard-interactive,password
<gaurav_pawaskar> debug3: authmethod_is_enabled publickey
<gaurav_pawaskar> debug1: Next authentication method: publickey
<gaurav_pawaskar> debug1: Offering public key: gaurav@gaurav-Mini-Monster
<gaurav_pawaskar> debug3: send_pubkey_test
<gaurav_pawaskar> debug2: we sent a publickey packet, wait for reply
<gaurav_pawaskar> debug1: Authentications that can continue: publickey
<gaurav_pawaskar> debug1: Offering public key: gaurav@gaurav-Mini-Monster
<gaurav_pawaskar> debug3: send_pubkey_test
<gaurav_pawaskar> debug2: we sent a publickey packet, wait for reply
<gaurav_pawaskar> debug1: Authentications that can continue: publickey
<gaurav_pawaskar> debug1: Trying private key: /home/gaurav/.ssh/FE8DAC71
<gaurav_pawaskar> debug3: no such identity: /home/gaurav/.ssh/FE8DAC71
<stlsaint> you have something set wrong with the creation of your keys
<stlsaint> "no such identity: /home/gaurav/.ssh/FE..." is there not a key there in your .ssh folder? and if so can you verify it is the same that is on lp?
<stlsaint> gaurav_pawaskar: ?
<stlsaint> gaurav_pawaskar: what is link to your lp account?
<gaurav_pawaskar> https://launchpad.net/~gaurav-pawaskar/
<stlsaint> gaurav_pawaskar: are you keeping all your info the same between your computer and lp?
<gaurav_pawaskar> hey guys.. it worked.. :)
<duanedesign> how
<gaurav_pawaskar> some trial and errors
<duanedesign> lol
<stlsaint> nice
<duanedesign> do you know what it ended up being, I am curious
<stlsaint> anyway you can do a mini write up on how you did it?
<gaurav_pawaskar> but thanks a lot stlsaint..
<stlsaint> lol
<stlsaint> duanedesign: lol, i want to know as well
<johnny77> stlsaint: If I got a USB wireless adapter would that bypass the problem with faulty built in nic or cause more problems?
<gaurav_pawaskar> i removed everything from .ssh
<gaurav_pawaskar> again created rsa key
<gaurav_pawaskar> again uploaded.
<duanedesign> gaurav_pawaskar: well third time is a charm
<duanedesign> ;)
<gaurav_pawaskar> gaurav@gaurav-Mini-Monster:~/randy-qt$ bzr push lp:~gaurav-pawaskar/randy-qt/MD5_Matrix_code
<gaurav_pawaskar> Using default stacking branch /~randy-dev/randy-qt/Randyqt at lp-65725392:///~gaurav-pawaskar/randy-qt
<gaurav_pawaskar> Created new stacked branch referring to /~randy-dev/randy-qt/Randyqt.
<gaurav_pawaskar> gaurav@gaurav-Mini-Monster:~/randy-qt$
<gaurav_pawaskar> is this expected to come?
<duanedesign> that is ok
<stlsaint> yea
<gaurav_pawaskar> ohh great. Finally I did it. :D
 * gaurav_pawaskar clapping for himself
<duanedesign> https://code.launchpad.net/~gaurav-pawaskar
 * stlsaint gives own pat on back :P
<duanedesign> there is is \o/
<stlsaint> lol
<gaurav_pawaskar> Yahooooooo!!!!!!!!!!
<duanedesign> gaurav_pawaskar: and it is showing up here as well :) https://code.launchpad.net/randy-qt
<gaurav_pawaskar> I am loving it.
<stlsaint> johnny77: anything having to do with network will pass by nic
<jamiedmattingly> has anyone had issues with audio drivers on hp computer??
<holstein> jamiedmattingly: hp mininote
<holstein> via hardware
<holstein> better recently though
<holstein> i use that machine with JACK and a firewire device usually though
<holstein> so i dont really get a lot of testing time
<jamiedmattingly> i have a hp touchsmart 300 dont care about the touch screen stuff but i would like to hear it
<holstein> jamiedmattingly: do you see the hardware in lspci?
<jamiedmattingly> ok help me out here what is lspci?
<holstein> jamiedmattingly: open a terminal
<holstein> and run
<holstein> lspci
<holstein> you should see something that looks like your audio hardware
<holstein> that doesnt really mean anything though
<holstein> THEN, you can run in a terminal
<holstein> aplay -l
<holstein> and
<holstein> a record -l
<holstein> ^^ those last 2 are very telling
<holstein> IF you see the hardware there, you have a *much* easier time
<holstein> jamiedmattingly: i dont have much time to hang
<holstein> but try those
<holstein> and you can also run alsamixer
<holstein> and check the levels on everything
<holstein> the labels can be wrong
 * holstein gotta run...
<NRWlion> hello again
<xyclo> Question: After removing PulseAudio, which is not working too good, how do I manage my sound cards? I have a Zoom H2 that I use for Skype and other things, that I'd rather not use with Jack.
<aveilleux> xyclo: You can use ALSA (uses alsamixer and alsamixer-gtk)
<xyclo> great, I'll try. Thanks, aveilleux!
<yoyo> hello,
<yoyo> i cant see wireless connection on ubuntu netbook :/
<yoyo> can anyone help me ? :s
<holstein> yoyo: is this a fresh install?
<holstein> or did wifi break?
<yoyo> its fresh install
<holstein> yoyo: the easy way
<holstein> plug the computer in wired to internet
<yoyo> i have plug it
<holstein> you might need to restart to trigger the prompt
<yoyo> after plug in to wired make restart ?
<holstein> depends
<holstein> im assuming several things when suggesting that
<holstein> yoyo: what hardware?
<yoyo> after i install ubuntu
<yoyo> i connect to wireless
<yoyo> today i make all updates
<yoyo> and after restart
<yoyo> cant see the wireless network
<yoyo> just wired network
<yoyo> but on Network Tools in Wireless section i can see Auto Mywireless name
<yoyo> ubuntu 10.10
<yoyo> when i open connection list up show just Auto eth0
<yoyo> and when i make ipconfig
<yoyo> show just lo and eth0
<yoyo> before show to wlan0
<yoyo>  iwconfig
<yoyo> lo        no wireless extensions.
<yoyo> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<holstein> yoyo: OK
<holstein> so not a fresh install then
<holstein> its soemthing that worked
<holstein> and then broke
<holstein> gotcha
<holstein> yoyo: when booting
<holstein> if you dont see the GRUB menu
<holstein> hit the shift key
<holstein> and choose an older kernel to boot into
<holstein> and see if the wireles works
<holstein> then, you'll know a little more about what you need to do
<yoyo> ok but first i have to wait for update finish
<yoyo> and one problem more
<holstein> well, resart after the update
<holstein> that might fix it
<yoyo> and my keybord didnt work
<yoyo> :s
<holstein> didnt?
<holstein> or doesnt?
<yoyo> not work
<holstein> or did and does now?
<yoyo> sry for my english
<holstein> no worries
<yoyo> work before
<holstein> im just making sure i understand
<yoyo> but after update and restart not working
<yoyo> same with wireless
<holstein> yeah, but you are doing another update?
<yoyo> yes
<holstein> OK
<holstein> try rebooting after that update
<holstein> then, next
<holstein> try and older kernel
<yoyo> ok iam waiting :)
<holstein> then, come back and we'll search around for hardware specifics
<yoyo> ok thank you very much holstein
<yoyo> iam new on ubuntu server and my english is very bad :P
<holstein> yoyo: sure, i might not be in here
<holstein> but someone will help get you sorted :)
<yoyo> ubuntu desktop*
<yoyo> ok its not problem
<yoyo> i think after update its get fixed all :D
<holstein> yeah, i hope so too :)
 * holstein crosses fingers
<NRWlion> good Evening
<mongox> good nite all
<NRWlion> n8 mongox
<mongox> I been meesing around with my autologin in /etc/lxdm/default.conf (im using lubuntu atm) and now everytime i start
<mongox> i got a sign telling my something along the lines of " xsession unable to lauunch "openbox-gnome" ...
<mongox> if i press ok i would have the desktop but probably i delete some entry or something
<NRWlion> mongox, sorry i am not able to help :(
<mongox> pastebin.com/3UeTnTWv
<bioterror> sudo cp /etc/lxdm/lxdm.conf /etc/lxdm/default.conf
<bioterror> hmm
<bioterror> almost works :D
<bioterror> wrong background
<mongox> almost (soorry someone is at the phone brb
<mongox> [sorry] someone call me
<mongox> is kind of weird because apears that text in a very strange videomode and after i clik okey i got the desktop as usual
<mongox> and the only thing i don't find is the button to sign out/ suspend switch off / etc
<LucyZephyr> Ah, hello? Can anyone help a novice figure out how to set up a router? The Help Docs seem to only discuss how to turn a ubuntu system *into* a router...
<seidos> what is the most secure version of ubuntu?
<charlie-tca> the version as installed, before going online and adding any applications
<charlie-tca> seidos: I think they are all about equal, since they use the same basic packages
<seidos> who is allowed to add packages to an install?
<charlie-tca> However, Ubuntu has always attempted to be as secure as possible for the new user
<charlie-tca> anyone with the sudo password and admin rights
<seidos> i met to the distro.  only canonical employees?
<seidos> *meant
<charlie-tca> no, canonical doesn't actually build the images, Ubuntu does
<seidos> so it could have been compromised
<charlie-tca> There is a very explicit list of names, though
<charlie-tca> It is not wide open to anyone to add packages or remove packages
<charlie-tca> If you are speaking in absolute terms, yes, anything could be compromised
<charlie-tca> If you are being realistic, the chances are extremely slim
<seidos> how slim?
<charlie-tca> um, slim enough that it has not happened since the first release
<seidos> how would you know what has happened since the first release?  have you been monitoring all 12 million users?
<charlie-tca> that is the reason we have the md5sum checks, and other verification checks built in
<seidos> possible it got under the radar
<seidos> it's about who's on the motu, and trust
<charlie-tca> I can't say that someone could not do it, I said realistically
<seidos> i'll reinstall.  should i format my home partition?
<charlie-tca> hypothetically speaking, not even the pentagon in the USA is secure.
<seidos> shouldn't have to, right?
<charlie-tca> correct, should not have to reformat /home
<charlie-tca> however, that does not mean your system wasn't not compromised, either.
<seidos> no way for me to record if it has
<charlie-tca> There is also the possibility that someone could compromise an image on a mirror, before you download it
<charlie-tca> they can also grab and modify it if you use wireless
<seidos> ok
<charlie-tca> but then, that applies to any distribution, doesn't it?
<charlie-tca> Even Microsoft has handed out compromised discs before
<charlie-tca> and, I seem to recall one of the antivirus companies doing that, too, at comdex one year
<seidos> i am hypothesizing that 64bit is just as secure as 32bit
<charlie-tca> yes, it is. But do check the md5sum
<johnny77> If I'm doing a sudo apt-get upgrade why would a package be held back?
<charlie-tca> because it depends on a package that is not ready yet
<NRWlion> good Night from germany!
<charlie-tca> could be a kernel header, too, which, afair, won't upgrade using apt-get upgrade (equal to aptitude safe-upgrade)
<johnny77> This is quite a learning experience. I installed a CLI then fluxbox. No file manager, no synaptic no a lot of things :)
<charlie-tca> Yes, that is a good way to learn
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-03-02
<johnny77> Is there a way to see what CPU specifications in ubuntu?
<ibuclaw> johnny77, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<charlie-tca> lspci or lshw both give information, I don't know how much, though
<charlie-tca> or, what ibuclaw said ;-)
<ameer> some help please ?
<s-fox> What do you require help with ameer ?
<ameer> i have ubuntu 10.10
<ameer> installed already ms office 2007 by wine ...
<ameer> and i need an english mui for it
<holstein> what is 'mui' ?
<ameer> like in windows .. lang package ...
<ameer> opst am sorry ...
<ameer> i just saied the word windows
<ameer> i hope no body got hurt :P
<s-fox> ameer,  I am not sure, but found this page on microsoft website with language pack downloads for office 2007 - http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/downloads/office-language-interface-pack-lip-downloads-HA001113350.aspx
<s-fox> or do you need something like dictionary ameer ?
<ameer> its not the thing that i don't understand
<ameer> all the office is appearing with no language
<ameer> 'cause it is originaly in hebrew
<ameer> and it appears like ????????????
<ameer> "?????????????????"
<ameer> every thing is "????"
<holstein> ameer: yeah, but whats the problem ?
<holstein> ;0
<holstein> ameer: did you check that link?
<ameer> yess
<holstein> and try adding a language pack?
<ameer> how do i add a language pack ?
<holstein> im sure there are directions somewhere
<holstein> however you do it in windows
<ameer> there is no english hebrew or arabic in the link witch is the languages i speak
<holstein> ameer: does microsoft supply english hebrew or arabic?
<holstein> ameer: maybe you could try english
<holstein> and see if you can get out of the ?????'s
<ameer> ok i'll keep trying and looking for something to do
<ameer> thnx guys
<s-fox> ttfn
<jcollierdavis> in synaptic, you can list packages by source.  Is there a way to do that in aptitude?
<JackyAlcine> How much space is needed to make a mirror of the Universe repo?
<omsniffiscent> Can someone translate "I tried out latest hack git 1.1.38 and it works to play" into english? I tried googling "git" and "hack git" and it just brings up random stuff. I don't know what this is.
<omsniffiscent> doing man git in a terminal says there's no manual entry.
<geirha> You want the package called "git-core"
<geirha> Assuming you mean the VCS named git
<ddecator> omsniffiscent: are you asking "what is git?"
<omsniffiscent> yes
<omsniffiscent> Wikipedia is, as always, convoluted to the point of obsurdity.
<omsniffiscent> "Distributed revision control system" is no help. I don't know what those words mean either lol.
<ddecator> git is a Version Control System (VCS). it is used by developers to upload, host, and download code. it's similar to bzr (used by ubuntu), svn, hg (mercurial), etc.
<ddecator> that's the simple version
<ddecator> is that any help?
<omsniffiscent> Isn't that what a PPA is?
<omsniffiscent> Or.... Sourceforge?
<ddecator> a PPA is just an archive on launchpad, which uses bzr. the actual working with the code (pulling it, working on it, and uploading it) is done with bzr
<ddecator> those are the sites where you can see the code or download the source/packages. the underlying system is git/bzr/hg/svn/etc.
<ddecator> so for a PPA
<omsniffiscent> ok. It's starting to make sense. But how does hacking git help install a game (champions online)? It's not open source.
<ddecator> a person pulls some code using bzr, makes changes to the code, then uploads to their PPA on launchpad using bzr. launchpad then builds it and makes it available via the PPA. on launchpad you can view the code using loggerhead, which is the site front-end that lets you see the contents of a bzr branch
<ddecator> i'm not sure how it could help install a game...
<omsniffiscent> Well thanks for the layman's explanation. Wikipedia has become word salad to me.
<ddecator> unless it's a different git, but the VCS git is the only one i'm familiar with
<omsniffiscent> That's his whole post. In response to "the developers broke the game with the latest patch". So there are no context clues.
<ddecator> omsniffiscent: that tends to happen with technology-related things. there's a lot of jargon involved :p
<omsniffiscent> But I'm the tech savvy one to my friends. :(
<ddecator> maybe he used git to download the source and hacked the game and got it to work?
<omsniffiscent> Switching to Linux has made me feel like an idiot.
<ddecator> haha, it's just different. i think switching to linux is easier then mac to windows or vice-versa
<ddecator> than*
<omsniffiscent> I don't go near macs. They're weird.
<omsniffiscent> It's all 100% proprietary. Like, one program to rule them all. Scary.
<ddecator> i hate that it's setup so you basically rent the products from them. but to each his own
<ddecator> or her..
<omsniffiscent> I can see the appeal to the artsy people. Sorta.
<ddecator> it's user friendly, i'll give them that. that's the main reason my friends use any apple products is because, along with being "cool," they're easy to figure out
<omsniffiscent> Linux is like a hobby for me now.
<ddecator> that's how it starts :p
<omsniffiscent> I just wish my games would work!
<ddecator> when steam comes to linux, we will all be very happy
<omsniffiscent> If GW2 doesn't work with OpenGL I'm going to have to dual boot.
<ddecator> you could try WINE
<omsniffiscent> There's no word whether or not GW2 will be exclusively DX10.
<geirha> wine uses git for the source code iirc
<ddecator> omsniffiscent: what's GW2 exactly?
<geirha> That's probably what is meant by "hacking git", hacking wine's source code to make it run the windows game.
<omsniffiscent> AFAIK OpenGL doesn't support DirectX above 9.
<ddecator> geirha: maybe. that'd be a weird way of wording it, but that whole sentence barely makes sense
<omsniffiscent> Guild Wars 2.
<JackyAlcine> omsniffiscent: I like your aurora, you'll fit in nicely here.
<omsniffiscent> Well I'm glad I'm not the only one who didn't understand it :)
<omsniffiscent> I've been here for about three months. I'm going through an identity crisis :)
<ddecator> hm, wine mentions Guild Wars, which works perfectly
<omsniffiscent> I'm MrAnthrope.
<ddecator> no mention of Guild Wars 2 though
<omsniffiscent> yes, Guild Wars was actively developed with WINE :)
<geirha> omsniffiscent: opengl and directx has no relation
<ddecator> JackyAlcine: i like the cut of your jib
<omsniffiscent> ArenaNet made sure it works perfectly with wine. I'm hoping there's the same co-operation with GW2 and wine.
<omsniffiscent> I thought OpenGL was the FOSS version of DirectX?
<ddecator> well the first one worked perfectly, so there is hope
<geirha> omsniffiscent: wine doesn't do directx very well, but guild wars, like WoW, probably has an option to use OpenGL instead
<omsniffiscent> Guild Wars pretty much feels native.
<omsniffiscent> I had to tweak some sound stuff.
 * ddecator wishes TF2 did
<geirha> omsniffiscent: No, Microsoft didn't like OpenGL, so they made their own system, from scratch.
<omsniffiscent> But OpenGL is a bit "behind" DirectX right?
<ddecator> well, depends how you look at it
<omsniffiscent> So if GW2 decides to only support DirectX 10, I'm out of luck.
<omsniffiscent> But if there is a DirectX 9 or an OpenGL option, I'm in the clear.
<ddecator> DirectX is mainly used as the standard because Microsoft made sure that was the case. OpenGL is capable enough
<ddecator> speaking of TF2...lets see if the situation has improved at all
<omsniffiscent> Are there plans to bring Steam to Linux?
<ddecator> not officially
<ddecator> several games work with wine though
<omsniffiscent> I have Steam installed.
<omsniffiscent> I tried to install/run a game demo and it failed. Haven't used it since.
<ddecator> i'm downloading updates for TF2 and the TF2 beta right now :)
<ddecator> i'm pulling down 4.2 MB/sec...whoa
<ddecator> well, tf2 works, but no audio still :/
<Cheri703> ddecator: I tried to get husband set up with steam in ubuntu, and we could NOT get it to work properly
<Cheri703> *steam in wine in ubuntu
<holstein> yeah, we need steam native
<holstein> and will get it :)
<Cheri703> that's the main thing keeping him in windows
<omsniffiscent> I remember it was really hard to get the launcher working.
<omsniffiscent> I have no idea what I did D:
<ddecator> holstein: have you heard any news on that front?
<omsniffiscent> I think it was something to do with Internet Explorer.
<holstein> ddecator: nah, im not dropping any news
<holstein> steam for OSX is out right?
<ddecator> holstein: to google it is
<ddecator> holstein: yah
<ddecator> has been for quite a while
<ddecator> end of last year
<Cheri703> last summer or thereabouts there was something that claimed it was coming
<Cheri703> dunno
<holstein> eh, we'll get it
<holstein> just have to wait on it
<ddecator> about the time they finish it, it'll all be in the browser :p
<omsniffiscent> Isn't Linux more of an OS that gamers use than Mac? We just usually dual boot Linux and Windows. Mac users don't usually dual boot because they have macs for art things they need and that's all they do.
<omsniffiscent> I just don't get what's so hard about releasing games for Windows, mac, and Linux. They realease games for Xbox and PS3 all the time. Is there really so much more overhead?
<JackyAlcine> omsniffiscent: The systems aren't the same, there's a whole complex, magical story behind it, but I think I can summarize to one thing.
<omsniffiscent> heh
<holstein> art things?
<omsniffiscent> You know those crazy Mac kids and their art projects.
<ddecator> omsniffiscent: the industry doesn't think linux users are a good source of profit, which seems to inlcude steam. the indie humble bundles have changed that somewhat
<holstein> yeah, i use ubuntustudio for my art projects
<omsniffiscent> Good on ya. :)
<holstein> :)
<holstein> i tend to take notice if i think someone is implying that linux is not up to the task
<JackyAlcine> Well, lol, I thought I could, meh, I know it deals a lot with ABI.
<ddecator> holstein: good
<omsniffiscent> lol thanks anyway Jacky
<omsniffiscent> Macintosh was one of the first operating systems to have adjustable width font. At that time, all other OSs had fixed-width fonts, which looked crappy. The nice font renderings drew some of the more aesthetic/artsy folk to the OS.
<omsniffiscent> And mac is a leader in that field today.
<omsniffiscent> In no way did I mean to imply Linux can't do it better :)
<omsniffiscent> and fo free
<holstein> we are getting some nice video options
<holstein> audio is quite nice
<JackyAlcine> holstein: Didn't we just lose H.264?
<holstein> with JACK and ardour
<ddecator> i think it's more fair to say adobe is the leader rather than mac or windows, although macs do seem to have more in terms of music writing/recording/etc.
<holstein> JackyAlcine: i think so :/
<holstein> im not a video guy really
<JackyAlcine> That's definitely a cut; I hope either an open source version of such a format, or they do a Fluendo and play nice.
<JackyAlcine> ddecator: +1
<JackyAlcine> But GIMP has so many more features than Photoshop.
<JackyAlcine> It's not even fair.
<holstein> theres an open one
<JackyAlcine> It's because the learning curve for GIMP is incredible.
<holstein> open 264 like
<holstein> i forget what its called
<ddecator> photoshop does some things better and is more familiar
<holstein> but, it would be a stretch for major adoption to happen
<ddecator> plus there is the other parts of the suite, including flash creation
<holstein> ddecator: cmyk right?
<omsniffiscent> Yeah I got Photoshop with my WACOM board. I can't use it. GIMP is just so much easier.
<bioterror> JackyAlcine, http://www.gimpshop.com/
<holstein> i have a friend that needs that, and cant use the GIMP
<ddecator> holstein: cmyk?
 * holstein shrugs
<JackyAlcine> bioterror: Lol, how many newbies would know about that one?
<holstein> i was hoping you would know ;)
<holstein> its an output
 * ddecator is confused
<JackyAlcine> ddecator: Cyan Magenta Yellow ... ? I know that's it though.
<JackyAlcine> It's a color space.
<ddecator> oooooooh
<JackyAlcine> Like HSV
<holstein> yeah ^^
<JackyAlcine> or RGB
 * JackyAlcine loves his graphic design classes. :D
<ddecator> heh, we got really off topic
<jledbetter> k == black
<JackyAlcine> lol, you know what that means?
 * jledbetter loves her design classes ;)
<JackyAlcine> jledbetter: Really? No wonder I kept getting that wrong.. lol
<jledbetter> JackyAlcine, It's all good :) So you do graphic design?
<jledbetter> omnDo you do Inkscape too?
<jledbetter> oops
<jledbetter> omsniffiscent, Do you do Inkscape too?
<JackyAlcine> lol, but yeah, a bit, it's a class that came with my major in school.
<JackyAlcine> That, photography and web design.
<Cheri703> rgb is additive color, cmyk is subtractive (or whatever) color
<JackyAlcine> Actually, I'm playing with this site (http://jackyalcine.co.cc)
 * Cheri703 had to learn that stuff when working for xerox
<omsniffiscent> Never heard of Inkscape.
<ddecator> it's the go-to for svg
<omsniffiscent> !svg
<ubot2> svg is Scalable Vector Graphics, a language used for graphical applications in XML, and a W3 recommendation. SVG Editors: Inkscape, Karbon14
<holstein> JackyAlcine: nice :)
<omsniffiscent> I don't use any graphical XML apps... afaik.
<Cheri703> inkscape is amaaaazing
<jledbetter> +1 Cheri703
<holstein> nice tutorials in inkscape too
<xAndromeda> does anybody know the name of that terminal program that lets you browse packages?
<xAndromeda> i had it but forgot the name lul :/
<bioterror> explain more
<xAndromeda> starts with an a
<bioterror> installed?
<bioterror> aptitude
<xAndromeda> awsome!!!
<head_victim> aptitude or apt-get ?
<xAndromeda> love ya
<xAndromeda> it was aptitude
<xAndromeda> lol
<bioterror> aptitude-curses
<head_victim> Awww bioterror you're too quick.
<head_victim> I don't know about aptitude but I certainly curse
<bioterror> head_victim, my weife says the same :(
<xAndromeda> ^_^
<head_victim> bioterror: TMI ?
<bioterror> wife even
<bioterror> i have too big thumbs for this keyboard
 * head_victim goes back to writing his job application :/ 4 pages of writing, feels like I'm back at uni
<bioterror> haha
<TylerDeLawder> Hello
<TylerDeLawder> So I have a pretty stupid question...
<TylerDeLawder> I am wanting to download Ubuntu but I am on a Laptop and I am a little confused on what to download.. Do I download the desktop version or the Netbook?
<bioterror> desktop
<bioterror> netbook is designed for 10" and smaller screens
<TylerDeLawder> Okay now can I set it up do dual boot?
<TylerDeLawder> or Boot from a external Hard drive?
<omsniffiscent> Dual booting with windows?
<TylerDeLawder> Yes
<omsniffiscent> It's possible. I haven't done it myself. And you can do the "try it out" option if you'd like. Instead of installing it.
<TylerDeLawder> But wont that run a lot slower?
<omsniffiscent> From a CD yeah. From a USB slightly.
<TylerDeLawder> My External Hard Drive is considered a USB correct?
<omsniffiscent> Yes.
<TylerDeLawder> Okay So Can I install it to my external hard drive and make it boot from there?
<omsniffiscent> uhh... I wouldn't see why not. I'm no expert, though.
<TylerDeLawder> Okay Thanks!
<omsniffiscent> :)
<xAndromeda> hey err me again,
<xAndromeda> i partitioned off 4.2 gb of ram
<xAndromeda> *memory
<xAndromeda> for swap
<xAndromeda> and i have 4gb of ram
<xAndromeda> yet when i hybrinate
<xAndromeda> the screen just goes black indefinately
<xAndromeda> but lit
<omsniffiscent> Oh I think that's an issue with Ubuntu... D:
<omsniffiscent> !hibernate
<ubot2> Factoid 'hibernate' not found
<omsniffiscent> :/
<bioterror> !suspend
<ubot2> Factoid 'suspend' not found
<bioterror> :D
<omsniffiscent> lol
<xAndromeda> what?
<xAndromeda> O.o
<seidos> maybe i should get a network monitor
<TylerDeLawder> @xAndromeda Did you install Ubuntu inside of windows?
<seidos> and i'm essentially on my own
<Cheri703> xAndromeda: is it a laptop or a desktop?
<Cheri703> seidos: what do you mean by network monitor?
<omsniffiscent> So, I installed 10.04 in a Virtualbox to see what this Unity thing is all about. I did sudo apt-add-repository ppa:canonical-dx-team/une and then I did the apt update but when I do sudo apt-get install unity it says there's no unity package
<Cheri703> 10.04 doesn't have unity
<Cheri703> 10.10 netbook and 11.04 have unity
<omsniffiscent> There's no way to add it?
<Cheri703> not to my knowledge, you're probably wanting 11.04
<omsniffiscent> I can't download 11.04 it'd take weeks.
<omsniffiscent> My roommate torrents constantly and takes all the bandwidth.
<Cheri703> xAndromeda: please ask first before pm'ing. It may matter which type, because some laptop hardware doesn't handle the hibernate command properly
<Cheri703> omsniffiscent: you can download it via torrent (at least full releases, not sure about pre-release), perhaps have him do it?
<TylerDeLawder> where can i download 11.04
<omsniffiscent> www.ubuntu.com :P
<omsniffiscent> I've been trying to torrent a virtual copy of Arch Linux for weeks.
<TylerDeLawder> i only see 1010
<TylerDeLawder> 10.10
<Cheri703> so...who pays for the internet?
<xAndromeda> oh O.o
<omsniffiscent> I gots no bandwidth. We split it.
<Cheri703> so...if you both share the bill, he should limit his bandwidth, no?
<omsniffiscent> TylerDeLawder: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/alpha1
<Cheri703> TylerDeLawder: https://encrypted.google.com/search?source=ig&hl=en&rlz=1G1GGLQ_ENUS240&q=download+ubuntu+11.04&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=
<Cheri703> :)
<Cheri703> xAndromeda: google your laptop model ubuntu hibernate and see what you get
<omsniffiscent> The problem is she doesn't understand how. I've told her like 800 times what numbers she needs to put in upload and download. She's not stupid. I think she just doesn't want to limit herself.
<Cheri703> hmm...
<Cheri703> can you discuss scheduling? say "limited bandwidth during the day, unlimited at night" and see if she agrees?
<Cheri703> (sorry for assuming your roommate was a he)
<Cheri703> omsniffiscent: can you download it outside the house? like at school or a coffee shop or something?
<omsniffiscent> The problem with that is she stays up all night and sleeps all day. She torrents while she's sleeping. Which is when I'm awake. We've discussed it, she thinks she's being considerate only torrenting while she's asleep.
<omsniffiscent> Also while she's awake she constantly has netflix streaming.
<Cheri703> o.O
<Cheri703> that's annoying
<omsniffiscent> And if I do anything she yells at me that netflix 'is broken'.
<Cheri703> what torrent software does she use?
<omsniffiscent> I don't have a laptop.
<Cheri703> do you have access to her computer at any time?
<omsniffiscent> Something weird I've never heard of. But it has limiters on it. I've typed them into it before.
<omsniffiscent> Heh. That's umm... not territory I'm willing to go into. Yet.
<Cheri703> well...
<Cheri703> can I pm you? I have an idea
<omsniffiscent> Last time I used her laptop to play a video on my giant screen LCDTV she flipped out and we didn't talk for a week.
<omsniffiscent> Please, do.
<seidos> all right, why would i use 32bit (old) when i can use 64bit (new)...i get it
<omsniffiscent> lol what?
<seidos> what version of ubuntu will be offered only in 64bit?
 * seidos facepalms
<seidos> hopefully this works
<seidos> i wonder if someday there will be like only one university in each country for IS
<seidos> anywho
<bioterror> seidos, back in the days 64bit was less supported
<bioterror> as you can see that in few months we have just got a 64bit flash :D
<seidos> D:
<bioterror> and still is by some parts
<seidos> bbl
<JackyAlcine> bioterror: 64-bit computing is possible when you have over 4 Ghz of memory?
<bioterror> 4GHz of memory? :D
 * JackyAlcine headbangs.
<JackyAlcine> Lol
<JackyAlcine> 4GHz of computing power! lol
<JackyAlcine> I have 6Ghz on this other PC here.
<bioterror> yes, 64bit kernel supports over 3GB of RAM by default
<JackyAlcine> Ah, so under 3GB, it wouldn't work, no?
<bioterror> with 32bit you have to go for the PAE (Physical Address Extension) and you can have up to 64GB of RAM
<bioterror> it wont show more than 3GB
<JackyAlcine> Hmm. Okay.
<bioterror> and you can wonder yourself is it smart to waste that ~4GB of ram for a bigger address spaces and so on....
<bioterror> for example
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> if you say "ifconfig"
<bioterror> you will see the TX and RX
<bioterror> with 32bit system it will start for 0 after 4GB
<bioterror> and with 64bit
<bioterror>           RX bytes:310611819551 (296222.5 Mb)  TX bytes:584285327696 (557217.9 Mb)
<bioterror> from 0
<JackyAlcine> Hmm.
<TylerDeLawder> Okay so is there away to boot Ubuntu Desktop Edition from my External Hard Drive I changed the boot order and placed the .iso on my exteral and it just stays black
<TylerDeLawder> #ubuntu
<Cheri703> you have to use the usb startup disk creator
<Cheri703> or just install it to the external
<Cheri703> the boot loader can't read the iso
<bioterror> !install
<ubot2> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<omsniffiscent> Woo. Almost crashed linux.
<JackyAlcine> Awesome :)
<xAndromeda> hey how do you get past the aptitude eula screen?
<xAndromeda> thteres an ok button but its not working O.o
<Cheri703> tab
<Cheri703> and enter
<xAndromeda> awsome!
<Cheri703> :)
<Cheri703> took me a bit the first time
<xAndromeda> :D
<xAndromeda> yay suspend is fixed :D but still no hibrinate
<xAndromeda> sad panda :(
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> small victories
<xAndromeda> :(
<bioterror> what kind of computer you have
<xAndromeda> HP Pavilion G-60 atm
<omsniffiscent> I'm trying to put a file on an SD card and I keep getting an error message that the destination is read only.
<Cheri703> is the sd card locked?
<omsniffiscent> no. First thing I checked.
<omsniffiscent> Under the permissions tab for file access it just says ---
<omsniffiscent> is that normal?
<omsniffiscent> When I try to change permissions it gives me the same error.
<bioterror> format that SD card ;)
<Cheri703> go to terminal, gksudo nautilus
<Cheri703> and try again
<omsniffiscent> read only file system.
<Cheri703> that opens nautilus with sudo privileges applied
<omsniffiscent> Destination is read-only. same error.
<bioterror> Wed10:29 <+bioterror> format that SD card ;)
<Cheri703> hmmmm
<omsniffiscent> But all muh stuffs :(
<bioterror> if there's important files, copy them and format
<omsniffiscent> It won't. Error.
<Cheri703> have you used that sd card slot before? in linux?
<omsniffiscent> uh. mmaybe....
<omsniffiscent> I think so.
<Cheri703> hmm...k
<omsniffiscent> I can look at my pictures.
<Cheri703> hmm...k
<bioterror> hmmm
<Cheri703> main suggestion I'm seeing is to blow into the slot with canned air o.O
<omsniffiscent> There was an error getting information about files in the folder blah blah error stating file '/media/lots of numbers/foldername':input/output error
<Cheri703> like an old nintendo cartridge
<omsniffiscent> lol
<omsniffiscent> Back in the day.
<omsniffiscent> It only said it for two folders. It seems to be copying muh stuffs naow.
<omsniffiscent> META-INF which is an empty folder...
<xAndromeda> hey how do you stop xchat from minimizing to systray? O.o
<bioterror> might be a settings from where :D
 * bioterror doesnt use xchat
<Cheri703> do you have a usb card reader?
<bioterror> I have used it like 2 times
<xAndromeda> i cant find it in any of the settigns O.o
<Cheri703> minimize to systray when?
<xAndromeda> you minimize
<xAndromeda> O.o
<xAndromeda> like instead of going to the bar
<xAndromeda> it gots to the systray icion
<xAndromeda> *goes
<Cheri703> mine goes to the bar unless I click the systray icon
<Cheri703> I'm in 10.04 though
<xAndromeda> ther was a popup
<xAndromeda> that asked what you wanted to do
<xAndromeda> so there must be an option somwhere!!!
<Cheri703> hmm
<Cheri703> omsniffiscent: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1470018
<Cheri703> maybe?
<Cheri703> xAndromeda: there is an "enable system tray icon" but that makes it go away entirely when unchecked
<omsniffiscent> copied files (all but those two empty folders it was complaining about), formatted, copied files back over. All is right in the world now.
<Cheri703> woo
<HPV> if i had a job paying more than $10/hr i would spend the money to hire another person to work on ubuntu
<bioterror> hmmm
<HPV> 1/2*10=$5/hr
<HPV> food costs.
<HPV> so, 1/2 the money then.
<HPV> i can't sign it to irc on empathy
<seidos> *in
<seidos> why can't i sign in to irc on empathy?
<seidos> if i had a job paying >$10/hr i would spend 1/2 the money to hire another person to work on ubuntu
<omsniffiscent> lol
<seidos> why so funny?
<seidos> omsniffiscent?
<omsniffiscent> hm?
<seidos> 0
<seidos> mara
<seidos> compassion -> buddha
<seidos> 1 xor 0?
<seidos> 1
<xAndromeda> so i installed a few crusor themes but none of them seem to be working
<xAndromeda> as in the custom crusors dont show up until you do somthing O.o
<xAndromeda> ello? O.o
<xAndromeda> ello? :D
<bioterror> D: ?olle
<xAndromeda> yay ur here!
<bioterror> ofkooz
<xAndromeda> okis so my mouse thingy
<xAndromeda> theme
<xAndromeda> wont change for the default mouse icon
<xAndromeda> i looked online
<xAndromeda> and it said to chagne a index.theme file
<xAndromeda> but its read only on my system...
<xAndromeda> O.o
<bioterror> I dunno about gnome
<xAndromeda> is there any way to make that file not read only ? O.o
<xAndromeda> its the /usr/share/icons/default/index.theme file and nobody else seemed to have trouble editing it O.o
<s-fox> Try sudo
<xAndromeda> i tried to open it using sudo,
<s-fox> sudo gedit /usr/share/icons/default/index.theme
<xAndromeda> sudo ./index.theme if thats right?
<s-fox> For example ;)
<s-fox> I assume it is just text in the file.
<xAndromeda> it should be yeah
<xAndromeda> its not opening ;(
<xAndromeda> brb relog
<xAndromeda> what does (gedit:3675): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0
<xAndromeda>  mean? O.o
<aworkingpig> hi there, i may of bitten of more than i can chew, I just installed xbmcuntu on my sony viao VGX-TP3Z/B, it seems to have installed fine but I'm stuck on adding media from my ntfs external drive. does anyone know the process for doing this? I have tried adding ntfs-3g to the install but it seems it is already included
<aworkingpig> btw this is my 1st go with linux
<aworkingpig> opps, i meant  *XBMCbuntu
<aworkingpig> via http://wiki.xbmc.org/?title=XBMCbuntu
<aworkingpig> anyone out there? its my 1st time on iirc too :-$
<bioterror> I'm not taking part in a unofficial installation
<bioterror> as I know that vanilla ubuntu works great out of box
<bioterror> if you filebrowser can see your hard driver, problem lies in XBMC
<bioterror> if your
<aworkingpig> is that by typing  sudo fdisk ?
<bioterror> you dont have a graphical interface at all?
<aworkingpig> no
<aworkingpig> boots straigth into xbmc unless you hold shift
<aworkingpig> then its all command line
<aworkingpig> its a minimal install, the oc will only be for media. I have a desktop for other stuff
<aworkingpig> *pc
<bioterror> sudo mount /dev/sdX /mnt/
<johnny77> When I run xterm it opens in the root folder. How do I get it to open in the hope folder?
<aworkingpig>  bioterror could you explain a little about this command please? : sudo mount /dev/sdX /mnt/
<bioterror> johnny77, are you running something as root
<bioterror> !mount | aworkingpig
<ubot2> aworkingpig: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<bioterror> !fstab | aworkingpig
<ubot2> aworkingpig: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<aworkingpig> thanks peeps, loads to read. i'll take a look now ta
<johnny77> bioterror: Do you mean do I have a process that was ran us root?
<bioterror> johnny77, in ubuntu you're not root by default, hence, you dont even have that root account enabled
<bioterror> or do you mean by root: /
<johnny77> bioterror: I mean the folder /  - I want it to open in ~/
<bioterror> hmmmm
<bioterror> by default it should be ~/
<bioterror> johnny77, sudo nano /etc/bash.bashrc
<bioterror> and add to the bottom of the file: cd ~
<bioterror> :D
<johnny77> bioterror: you are true awesomeness!!
<bioterror> I am
<Puck`> LOL
 * Puck` sees Barney Stinson next to bioterror 
<bioterror> maybe I should check that tv show sometimes
<bioterror> neil patrick harris aint that bad actor
<aworkingpig> hi all, im back. managed to mount the external usb drive and load a video file, HOWEVER no sound.
<aworkingpig> I attempted to install ALSA via this tut http://wiki.xbmc.org/?title=XBMCbuntu#Install_ALSA and it seemed to install fine.
<aworkingpig> However when i attempted to run alsamixer to finetune the set up i get this eror message,
<aworkingpig> "ALSA lib simple_none.c:1543(simple_add1) helen (MIXER,'Capture Switch',0,2,0) appears twice or more
<aworkingpig> alsamixer: function snd_mixer_load failed: invalid argument" not really sure what this is telling me...
<aworkingpig> SO, is there a solution to this? Should i look for another audio package for ubuntu?
<aworkingpig> im having some issue working out the sound card, i think its a Realtek, Sound RealityYES  :S
<duanedesign> hello aworkingpig
<aworkingpig> hi
<aworkingpig>  you got an idea for me duanedesign?
<duanedesign> aworkingpig: you can try reconfiguring alsa with the command:   alsaconf
<aworkingpig> ok ta duaneddesign
<aworkingpig> ;9 that command was not dound bud..
<aworkingpig> *found
<capmtripps> hi all, anyone around who can give me a hand real quick?
<duanedesign> aworkingpig: aworkingpig i think it is in package:  sudo apt-get install alsa-utils
<capmtripps> i downloaded a program called trickle, but can't find how to run it
<duanedesign> capmtripps: where did you download it from?
<capmtripps> any ideas?
<duanedesign> capmtripps: trickle is in the Ubuntu repository, I would install it that way.  sudo apt-get install trickle
<aworkingpig>  duanedesign, i have installed that, and when i did update it stated it was installed already
<duanedesign> capmtripps: or is that what you did?
<capmtripps> ok, i got it through the software installation program
<capmtripps> isnt there a command from the terminal to run it?
<aworkingpig> duanedesighn i used this command, sudo apt-get install linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils
<duanedesign> capmtripps: you can try the command:   where trickle
<duanedesign> capmtripps: how did you install it?  make, make install?
<duanedesign> capmtripps: if you just downloaded it and have not installed it yet, you can look in the folder for a READ ME file
<duanedesign> aworkingpig: what is your sound card.  lspci -vv | grep Audio
<duanedesign> aworkingpig: try this and see if you hear a voice saying 'front center' :  aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<duanedesign> aworkingpig: if you get no sound see if Ubuntu is recognizing your sound card:  sudo aplay -l
<aworkingpig> kk ill try it now
<aworkingpig> Duanedesign, 00:1b.0 Audio device: intel Corp 82801H (ICH8 family) HD Audio controller (rev 03)
<aworkingpig> Duanedesign, i got an audio open error, permission deniged :S
<duanedesign> aworkingpig: does this also error?   sudo aplay -l
<aworkingpig> opps, didnt see that bit, i will try in a moment just running something else
<DrDetroit> hello
<DrDetroit> I am having a problem since I did an update this morning
<DrDetroit> My hard disk light stays on continously
<duanedesign> :\
<DrDetroit> this has not happened before. Can someone point me in the right direction
<DrDetroit> my machine was running fine on 10.04 LST prior to the update
<duanedesign> you can install iotop to see what the process writing to disk is
<duanedesign> sudo apt-get install iotop
<DrDetroit> i dont think it is writing anything to disk but i will give it a try
<DrDetroit> can i use my Synaptic to do that?
<duanedesign> what is the hard disk light for on your computer?
<DrDetroit> it used to blink when the disk was being used
<DrDetroit> now it just stays on
<DrDetroit> no blink, just on all the time
<duanedesign> you can run  top
<DrDetroit> yes i have top running
<duanedesign> top should show you what process might be doing this
<DrDetroit> but i dont know what to look for
<duanedesign> there is a CPU column
<duanedesign> any process say at 100%
<DrDetroit> no
<duanedesign> i would try iotop then and see if anything stands out there
<DrDetroit> the only thing i can see that might be it is that the usb-storage filters up to the top
<DrDetroit> ok i will try that, brb
<DrDetroit> ok installing iotop
<DrDetroit> ok i have run iotop but i dont know how to use it
<duanedesign> DrDetroit: similar to top
<duanedesign> you will see a disk read column
<duanedesign> and a disk write column
<duanedesign> it should be all 0 with an occasional process jumping up to position 1
<duanedesign> DrDetroit: mostly am curious to see if a process is in the 1st posision and stays there
<DrDetroit> thats is correct
<DrDetroit> the process that stays mostly on top is init
<duanedesign> ok so nothing constantly reading/writing
<DrDetroit> no
<duanedesign> 1 be/4 root        0.00 B/s    0.00 B/s  0.00 %  0.00 % init
<DrDetroit> like you said occssionally something pops to the top
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> is this a desktop computer
<DrDetroit> yes that is it what i see for init
<DrDetroit> yes
<DrDetroit> this is a 10.04 LST machine
<DrDetroit> which had an update this morning that i did
<duanedesign> i know this sounds strange but reach down and open the CD ROM
<duanedesign> and see if the light changes
<duanedesign> or flickers
<DrDetroit> ok i have 2 of them i will open both
<DrDetroit> not so much as a fliker
<duanedesign> DrDetroit: hmm. I am stumped. Might want to file a bug report
<DrDetroit> i appreciate your help
<DrDetroit> thank you
<DrDetroit> i have no clue as to what to do next
<DrDetroit> i really really dont want to have to redo this machine, I just got it to where I wanted it
<DrDetroit> i am pretty sure its NOT a hardwareissue
<DrDetroit> since the hd light does blink when booting up
<DrDetroit> i wonder if i go back one in grub if the problem will go away
<duanedesign> DrDetroit: can also look in System > Administration > Log File Viewer
<duanedesign> at the dmesg and syslog to see if any errors stick out
<duanedesign> DrDetroit: that is a good idea
<duanedesign> try a previous kernel
<DrDetroit> ok let me look at those first
<aworkingpig> my head hurts,i need a break, thanks for your help... i'll be back
<DrDetroit> hehe
<DrDetroit> the only thing i see that i dont remember seeing is something called evince
<DrDetroit> let me google that
<DrDetroit> oh
<DrDetroit> let me see what happenes when i kill those things
<DrDetroit> i have three of them
<DrDetroit> its a document viewer
<DrDetroit2> ok i am going to swith machines and reboot the problme one
<DrDetroit2> how do i get my ubntu to display the grub boot loader choices
<DrDetroit2> it doesnt give me a grub screen like my debian machines do
<DrDetroit2> it just boots into a login screen
<DrDetroit2> this is frustrating, i can't seem to get my grub screen to show up on startup
<IAmNotThatGuy> DrDetroit2, what happened? you just can see a cursor blinking?
<DrDetroit2> yes
<DrDetroit2> then the loging screen
<IAmNotThatGuy> you have a dual boot?
<DrDetroit2> no
<IAmNotThatGuy> and you need your GRUB loaded ? any reason for that?
<DrDetroit2> well
<DrDetroit2> my ubuntu 10.04 LST had an upgrade this morning
<DrDetroit2> once i did that, my hard disk light remains on now
<DrDetroit2> so I thought I would try booting back one kernel and see if it disappears
<DrDetroit2> since this didnt happen before the update
<IAmNotThatGuy> Hmmmm! gimme a second
<DrDetroit2> ok cool
<DrDetroit2> i would appreeciate any help in fixing this problem
<DrDetroit2> i actually dont think the disk is reading or writing
<DrDetroit2> dwaynedesign was trying to help but we ran out of ideas
<IAmNotThatGuy> you tried editing os-prober ?
<IAmNotThatGuy> DrDetroit2, ?
<DrDetroit2> i dont know what that is
<DrDetroit2> where do i find os-prober
<IAmNotThatGuy> give me a minute. I am searching about it
<DrDetroit2> no problem no hurry
<IAmNotThatGuy> DrDetroit2, sorry for delaying. my internet is too slow. I am sorry for making you wait
<DrDetroit2> no problem
<DrDetroit2> i was just reading about grub
<IAmNotThatGuy> read about GRUB2 :)
<IAmNotThatGuy> I think I ll find the link soon. I know you have to edit two files. but forgot which they were :|
<DrDetroit2> thats what i meant grub2
<philinux> /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober
<philinux> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<IAmNotThatGuy> philinux, he also have to change the GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET = False right?
<IAmNotThatGuy> also the time timeout to 10 seconds I thing
<philinux> /etc/default/grub Additional instructions which may be included: GRUB_DISABLE_OS_PROBER=true
<philinux> IAmNotThatGuy: yes you can change the timeout to 0
<IAmNotThatGuy> DrDetroit2, ^
<philinux> I have mine set to 2 seconds. Just in case i need to intervene
<IAmNotThatGuy> I have it as 1 (: and how are you today philinux ?
<DrDetroit2> ok hold on,
<DrDetroit2> let me see if i understand
<DrDetroit2> i was going to edit the /etc/default/grub file to make the grub screen display, is that correct?
<DrDetroit2> i was going to comment out the GRUB HIDDEN TIMEOUT=0
<philinux> DrDetroit2: Have a read here first. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<philinux> It explains it all. Also for future reference this is good too. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<DrDetroit2> Thank you phil
<DrDetroit2> i have been reading that one
<DrDetroit2> looks to me like i shopuld set grub hidden timeout to commented out
<DrDetroit2> and grub hidden timeout quiet to false
<philinux> Make a backup of the file just in case it goes wrong.
<philinux> You'll need to sudo update-grub after your edits.
<DrDetroit2> ok
<DrDetroit2> i did make a backup first thing
<DrDetroit2> and i am logged in as root so i should be ble to just run update-grub
<DrDetroit2> ok i am going to reboot that machine and see what happens
<DrDetroit2> brb
<DrDetroit2> well that didnt fix my problem
<DrDetroit2> hehe
<DrDetroit2> but the grub screen did display
<DrDetroit2> thank you philinux
<DrDetroit2> now just need to figure out why my hd light stays on all the time
<DrDetroit2> ok got it figured out
<DrDetroit2> simple actually
<DrDetroit2> i am so stupidsometimes
<DrDetroit2> for those who wish to know and for future reference
<DrDetroit2> the reason for my hd light staying on was that Ubuntu was not finiding my 2nd cd rom drive
<DrDetroit2> once i disconnected the power from that dvd drive, the light went off
<DrDetroit2> I would like to thank the ubuntu-beginners channel for helping me and especially dwaynedesign and philinux
<DrDetroit2> thank you for putting up with me
<DrDetroit2> so i guess i need to replace that old dvd drive with another old dvd drive
<DrDetroit2> haha
<philinux> DrDetroit2: glad you're sorted
<DrDetroit2> philinux: thanks for your expertise, it was very helpful
<DrDetroit2> ok thank you ubuntu-beginners team
<DrDetroit2> Time for me to give my brain a rest, go outside and dig in the garden or something
 * DrDetroit2 waves
<NRWlion> DrDetroit2 have fun ;)
<vic_> hello
<vic_> any1 there?
<vic_> hello ?
<duanedesign> hello vic_
<vic_> hi
<vic_> :)
<vic_> i have a problem
<duanedesign> what is it?
<vic_> i have installed ubuntu 8.04 installed restricted extras and gnome desktop
<vic_> when i turn on i cant load the desktop
<vic_> what do ineed to do?
<vic_> 8.04 lts server cd
<duanedesign> did you install the server version
<duanedesign> ahh
<duanedesign> ok
<vic_> im a noob and want to learn about ubuntu so my friend gave me the cd and said good luck  now im stuck lol
<duanedesign> try
<duanedesign> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<duanedesign> then:
<duanedesign> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<vic_> will that start it every time i turn  comp on? or will i have to do that every time?
<duanedesign> no it should start everytime
<vic_> ok thank u
<vic_> 15mins to install
<vic_> by bb is so slow
<vic_> fukin bt
<duanedesign> any more questions come back
<vic_> i will do thanks :)
<duanedesign> like to know how it went
<duanedesign> cheers
<vic_> ok cool
<endlesspudingcup> Anyone can help me recover files from an unaccessible hard disk?
<holstein> endlesspudingcup: i use a tool called photorec
<holstein> its part of testdisk
<endlesspudingcup> holstein: thanks, i might try that
<vic_> duanedesign u there?
<holstein> endlesspudingcup: i say, try some other things
<holstein> fire that up when you want the data back ;)
<vic_> duanedesign -  its installed but still no login screen just the black screen which i think is terminal?
<holstein> as long as the disk is still spinning, you should be good to go
<endlesspudingcup> holstein: it is, but i can't mount it, and it says it's already mounted
<holstein> should be fine :)
<holstein> http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<holstein> i use it from there routinely
<endlesspudingcup> holstein: but actually i was still hoping of fixing the disk
<johnny77> vic_: I saw your problem earlier. What do you see?
<holstein> endlesspudingcup: this will byte copy the data
<holstein> then, you can go from there
<holstein> i like to do that first
<holstein> endlesspudingcup: are you trying to recover the data?
<holstein> or just fix the drive?
<endlesspudingcup> both
<vic_> just login screen but not gnome just black screen with white writing  - like terminal
<endlesspudingcup> holstein: actually the data isn't really all that important because i've got backups of most things. i just want to fix it
<holstein> endlesspudingcup: OK
<holstein> then, dont bother with photorec
<holstein> just format it
<holstein> there are some vendor tools on that ultimatebootCD
<holstein> that can be helpful
<johnny77> vic_: did you log in at the login screen of is that what you are looking at now?
<vic_> i type this sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start and says command not found
<vic_> im looking for login screen
<endlesspudingcup> holstein: but sometimes the disk makes clicking noises so i don't know if that will help
<johnny77> vic_: try startx
<vic_> i have to install xinit?
<vic_> should i install
<holstein> endlesspudingcup: if its clicking, its probably dead
<holstein> if they are clicking, i dont trust them anymore
<holstein> i mean, you can try it
<johnny77> vic_: it that the message you get when you type startx?
<endlesspudingcup> holstein: but it's been doing that for a long time and i've always been able to fix it
<vic_> yeah says startx not installed  type sudo apt-get install xinit
<holstein> endlesspudingcup: clicking aint good
<holstein> this might be the last time :/
<holstein> ...i gota run... BBL
<endlesspudingcup> bye thanks for the advice
<johnny77> vic_: type sudo apt-get install xorg
<vic_> johnny77 - its  installing what is xorg?
<johnny77> vic_: it is the window system for ubuntu and many other linuxes - for more reading http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X_Window_System
<vic_> installed now i type startx
<vic_> ?
<johnny77> vic_: yes, try startx
<vic_> done that  now a black screen comes up with a orange-ish colour bar ? and small writing in top left like im logged in but still no desktop or gnome?
<johnny77> vic_: what does the writing say?
<vic_> just victor@vic which is my comp name and my login name
<johnny77> vic_: ok, try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<vic_> command not found
<duanedesign> vic_: might need to install gdm
<duanedesign> vic_: sudo apt-get install gdm
<vic_> gnome desktop
<vic_> or just gdm
<vic_> ?
<johnny77> duanedesign: I was just about to type that.
<duanedesign> vic_: just gdm
<duanedesign> Gdm is what handles your x system starting automatically instead of entering start x at the command line each time you boot
<vic_> installing
<vic_> what is gdm?
<vic_> i know this is basic stuff but im learning
<vic_> :)
<duanedesign> no worries :)
<johnny77> vic_: yeah, not a probelm. We all started at some point.
<vic_> ok installed
<vic_> i typed startx
<vic_> the etc/init.d/gdm start
<duanedesign> hmm, gdm should of been installed by ubuntu-desktop
<vic_> screen comes up sayin there already apperas to be a x server running on display :0 should another display number be tried? answering no will cause gdm to attempt starting on server :0 again
<vic_> yes or no?
<vic_> lol
<duanedesign> no
<johnny77> vic_: I would do no and then reboot.
<johnny77> duanedesign: right? If he has GDM now, it should load automatically on boot.
<duanedesign> vic_: also run:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<vic_> just seen this as it was loading after reboot kinit no resume image, doing normal boot
<duanedesign> even without gdm, startx should work
<vic_> wait
<vic_> something has come up
<johnny77> duanedesign: I was thinking it may have said that because I had him run it earlier.
<vic_> login sreen
<vic_> i i logged in
<vic_> and took me to a bland black screen with victor@vic  in top left
<duanedesign> was the login screen a GUI type screen?
<duanedesign> or black and white
<vic_> erm i think so  - had a yellow flower blue background
<vic_> yes gui
<johnny77> duanedesign: should he try load the gnome-desktop then?
<duanedesign> vic_: and what does this do:  startx
<vic_> i got it back to login screen bottom left got options  last session - run xcilent - secure remote connection - failsafe gnome and failsafe terminal
<johnny77> vic_: no ubuntu desktop option?
<vic_> no just them 5 options
<johnny77> vic_: where does last session take you?
<vic_> back to the black screen with victor@vic in top left
<johnny77> did you install gnome desktop?
<duanedesign> what does startx do?
<vic_> yeah install gnome desktop
<vic_> startx - user not authorized to run x server aborting
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> sudo startx
<vic_> server is ready and active for display 0 if this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.x0-lock and start again
<duanedesign> vic_: ok
<duanedesign> run command
<duanedesign> cd /home/victor
<duanedesign> then run command
<duanedesign> ls -l .Xauthority .ICEauthority
<duanedesign> you will get osmething like:  -rw------- 1 duanedesign duanedesign 203633 2011-03-01 19:28 .ICEauthority
<duanedesign> -rw------- 1 duanedesign duanedesign      0 2011-01-12 12:56 .Xauthority
<duanedesign> basically need to know if yours say     victor victor
<duanedesign> where mine says duanedesign design
<vic_> cannot access ICEauthority: no such file or diretory
<vic_> i think it might b best if i reinstall from cd ?  i must have done something wrong
<duanedesign> how about
<duanedesign> ls -l .Xauthority
<vic_> rw------- 1 vitor vitor 164 2011-03-02 20:35 .Xauthority
<vic_> *victor victor
<kristian-aalborg> hi all
<kristian-aalborg> I guess I could disable the x11-common daemon if I won't be using X...?
<duanedesign> vic_: ok how about:   ls -la /home
<duanedesign> drwxrwx--- 197 victor victor 20480 2011-03-02 20:46 victor
<duanedesign> should look like that^
<duanedesign> the important part is the drwxrwx---  and the victor victor
<walkkenn> I have lost my all of the sound input capability on my computer.  Everything was working fine and then there was a recommended software update and now both my internal and external mics are not working.
<duanedesign> vic_: ok, found a thread on the forum that suggests running this command:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure x11-common
<duanedesign> vic_: and set it to 'anybody'
<vic_> ls -la /home  =  5 different lines   1st line    portal  28                2nd line  drwxr-xr-x 4 root    root   4096 2011-02-26 02:01 .
<duanedesign> aha
<duanedesign> oh wait that is right
<duanedesign> vic_: should be the third line
<duanedesign> vic_: the one for victor
<vic_> 3rd line     drwxr-xr-x 21 root     root   4096 2011-02-26 20:00   4th line drwx----- 2 root      root  16384 2011-02-26 01:46 ( lost + found ) lost and found is in blue
<duanedesign> ok, so there is no victor folder?
<vic_> 5th line drexr-xr-x 2 vitor victor 4096 2011-03-02 20:36 ( victor ) victor in blue
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> vic_: try the command:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure x11-common
<duanedesign> vic_: and set to everybody
<duanedesign> vic_: this should allow  the command  startx to work
<vic_> ok
<vic_> nice value for the x server?
<vic_> 0
<vic_> ?
<bioterror> duanedesign, what he has in .xinitrc?
<duanedesign> not sure
<duanedesign> bioterror: we looked at .Xauthority .ICEauthority did not look at that one
<bioterror> haha
<bioterror> .xinitrc is the file which startx reads
<bioterror> and there should be: exec something
<bioterror> like what ever you're trying to launch
<bioterror> windowmaker has wmaker, fluxbox has fluxbox and so on
<duanedesign> vic_: looks like 0 is the right value
<duanedesign> vic_: after running that does  startx  work?
<vic_> sever already active for display 0
<vic_> if this server is no longer running remove
<vic_> /tmp/.x0-lock and start again
<duanedesign> ok remove that file
<duanedesign> sudo rm /tmp/.x0-lock
<duanedesign> with that command^
<vic_> cannont remove operation not permitted
<bioterror> sudo init 3
<duanedesign> vic_:try:   /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<vic_> starting gnome display manager  [fail]
<johnny77> duanedesign: How's vic doing? sorry I had to drop out like that.
<vic_> starting gnome display manager  [fail]
<duanedesign> vic_: can you check the contents of this file
<vic_> how do i do that?
<bioterror> vic_, sudo init 3
<vic_> just takes me to next line
<duanedesign> vic_:  cat ~/.xinitrc
<vic_> no such file or directory
<vic_> home/victor/.xinitrc - no such file or directory
<bioterror> vic_, echo "exec gnome-session" > .xinitrc
<bioterror> and then run "startx"'
<vic_> its done something
<vic_> hold on
<vic_> it went of the come on now sayin  coundnt get a file descriptor referring to the console
<bioterror> hmmm
<vic_> could i have installed from cd wrong?
<bioterror> nope
<bioterror> vic, sudo apt-get install console-common
<vic_> ok policy for handling keymaps
<bioterror> try startx again
<vic_> select keymap from arch list  dont touch keymap  keep kernal keymap select keymap from list
<vic_> i have to choose 1 of these
<bioterror> select your keymap
<vic_> lol baffeled   my key map = keyboard
<vic_> :)
<vic_> im getting there
<vic_> ok typed startx
<vic_> same message  couldnt get a file descriptor referring to the onsole
<bioterror> hoho
<vic_> ho
<vic_> fun and games :)
<vic_> could it b coz its a old comp?
<bioterror> hmm
<bioterror> hey
<bioterror> sudo rm -rf /tmp/.X0-lock
<bioterror> as you have said init 3, you should be without X
<vic_> nothing just takes me to next line
<bioterror> good
<bioterror> startx :)
<bioterror> and cross your fingers
<vic_> haha
<vic_> they have been crossed since i installed from cd
<bioterror> you should use newer CD ;)
<bioterror> that's 3 years old
<vic_> yeah maybe
<vic_> no same message
<vic_> i think i will have to install again with a new cd
<vic_> what do u reommend?  10.04 or 8.04
<vic_> and should i use lts server or not/?
<bioterror> I recommend 10.10
<bioterror> I dont know what kind of hardware you're running
<duanedesign> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<aveilleux> vic_: LTS and Server editions are independent
<vic_> ok guys i have to shoot now but ill b bk in about 2hours if your around  i will need all the help i can get lol
<vic_> that you for all your help so far :)
<bioterror> some people seems to like these LTS releases, I've never seen the greatness
<vic_> peace and love
<vic_> my friend recommend lts server 8.04
<vic_> he uses it so just passed it on to me
<vic_> ill b bk later if u guys are around thanks alot :) peace#
<duanedesign> o/
<johnny77> vic_: bye
<geirha> bioterror: You only need to upgrade every two years, instead of every six months.
<geirha> That and that the frequency of updates will be lower is the main reason why I prefer LTS
<bioterror> I like my fish as fresh
<bioterror> probably lts users upgrades their systems with re-install?
<geirha> Perhaps. I don't.
<duanedesign> hello geirha
<davidl_> Hello everyone, I have what I hope is a quick question.  I have lucid installed in a VMware virtual machine.  I'm trying to improve performance by installing vmware tools (per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Tools) however I can't seem to find the open-vm-dkms package.  When I search packages.ubuntu.com I find it for maverick.  I've also edited my sources.list to include lucid multiverse and lucid-updates multiverse.  (also did a apt-get 
<davidl_> as well)   Am I missing something... any ideas??  TIA.
<geirha> davidl_: Did yu forget to run  sudo apt-get update  after adding multiverse?
<geirha> duanedesign: hello :)
<davidl_> yes
<davidl_> doing it again...
<geirha> Well,   aptitude show open-vm-dkms   on my lucid install says it's in multiverse
<davidl_> doh!!!  That was it....
<davidl_> =)~
<geirha> :)
<davidl_> thought I did that.
<davidl_> Thank you!!!
<duanedesign> geirha: been getting great feedback from users about help you have given.  \o/ just wanted to let you know and say 'good job!'
<geirha> *blush*
<Red-Raven> hello.
<Red-Raven> I haven't been here in a while, but I've been busy with a lot of other projects. In that time I  forgot some stuff. But I've finally come back to my SSH server project, and I'm determined to get it working this time. can someone give me a quick reminder of how to start the SSH server, and connect locally and by remote?
<geirha> sudo service ssh start
<geirha> ssh user@host
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: ssh loacalhost
<Red-Raven> oh crap im in windows. silly me. haven't booted ubuntu in a while now. BRB.
<Red-Raven> it's clear ive been absent for a while isn't it? i can just use VMware.
<Guest5888> hello
<Guest5888> why am i guest? i should be vic
<charlie-tca> didn't you just do a nick change?
<aveilleux> Guest5888: The nick may be registered
<Guest5888> but i was just using it over a hour ago
<Guest5888> my name was vic_
<Guest5888> but now its guest
<Guest5888> how do i change
<charlie-tca> You just came back online. If someone else signed on with that nick while you were offline, it can not be used by you
<Guest5888> oh ok that might b why
<charlie-tca> you can try using /nick NewNick
<charlie-tca> heh
<vtor> haha
<charlie-tca> change newnick to the name you want
<vtor> :)
<vtor> haha i know
<charlie-tca> lol
<vtor> noob moment
<vtor> ok
<vtor> people from here helped me about a hour ago
<charlie-tca> but to make sure you can keep the nick, you should register it
<charlie-tca> !register
<ubot2> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<vtor> just installed ubuntu now whats the command for installing tor?
<vtor> sudo apt-get install tor?
<charlie-tca> !tor
<ubot2> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is not in Ubuntu's repositories. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<vtor> !register vic
<ubot2> Factoid 'register vic' not found
<charlie-tca> I don't use it
<vtor> !register vic
<vtor> why not u should its good
<vtor> keeps the fbi away lol
<charlie-tca> You have to read the link and see what the command should be. commands starting with ! are factoids
<vtor> factoids?
<vtor> im a noob u have to speall it out in caps lol
<vtor> *spell
<charlie-tca> factoids are the things the robot knows to tell us
<charlie-tca> !factoids
<ubot2> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-beginners's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<charlie-tca> When you see those, the parts starting with http???? are links, you click them and open them in your browser to get the information
<vtor> lol
<vtor> ok
<charlie-tca> so, to register a nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<charlie-tca> for tor, see the option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en
<vtor> ok just doing tor now
<charlie-tca> and also for tor:
<charlie-tca> !tor-sasl
<ubot2> freenode blocks connections from Tor users on its regular servers. Users registered with nickserv can connect to freenode's Tor hidden service instead; see http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml#tor for instructions. For help, ask in #freenode.
<vtor> ok cool
<charlie-tca> so, until you register a nick, no tor allowed
<vtor> ok i wont use tor in here anyway
<vtor> no need
<vtor> well i dont think so
<vtor> lol
<johnny77> vtor: did you get your problem worked out?
<vtor> yes thank you
<vtor> johnny u are the man
<vtor> and so is the other dude
<vtor> design?
<vtor> davesdesign?
<vtor> lol
<johnny77> vtor: duanedesign
<vtor> duane
<vtor> thats it
<vtor> sorted up and running
<johnny77> vtor: so now you are able to bbot into gnome desktop?
<vtor> i re went over the steps u said to me and it worked
<johnny77> *boot.
<vtor> yes
<vtor> iam upgrading to 10.4 now
<vtor> same as my lappy
<johnny77> vtor: Great! I'm glad we were able to help.
<vtor> yes so iam i
<vtor> u two are my new best friends
<vtor> any problems im comin to u 2
<vtor> lol
<johnny77> vtor: we just do what we can.
<vtor> good  that brilliant
<johnny77> vtor: any other problems we can help with?
<vtor> fuking windows would of made me pay
<vtor> lol
<vtor> windows is so crap compaired to ubuntu
<johnny77> vtor: How long have you had Ubuntu?
<vtor> 3-5months
<vtor> on my lappy
<vtor> just got around it basic
<vtor> now i want to master it
<vtor> then learn how to make programes and software but thats a long way off lol maybe 2years
<johnny77> vtor: Well, we are here to help you with anything if you ever have any more problems.
<IdleOne> First step to mastering Ubuntu is reading the Code of conduct. :)
<vtor> code of conduct
<vtor> where can i find that
<vtor> idleone
<IdleOne> !coc
<ubot2> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<vtor>  
<vtor> Ubuntu is an African concept of 'humanity towards others'.  - wow i like it already
<vtor> :)
<johnny77> vtor: also look over the Community Docs, there is some good info in there to help you with the switch. https://help.ubuntu.com/community
<vtor> im evolving as a person and   Ubuntu is an African concept of 'humanity towards others'.  just describes how i feel about life
<vtor> u can call me weird but it make sence to me :P
<vtor> should i sign the coc?
<IdleOne> vtor: makes complete sense to most of us I would imagine.
<IdleOne> signing the CoC is entirely up to you.
<vtor> do people not sign?
<IdleOne> it is not a requirement
<vtor> why would u not sign? what are the benifits?
<vtor> oh ok not a requirement
<vtor> ok im new to this irc thing
<vtor> how do i find channels or chat rooms
<johnny77> vtor: When or if you decide to start giving back to the community through involvement signing it shows that you agree to what Ubuntu represents.
<IdleOne> I was about to type out a whole paragraph and then read what johnny77 said.
<IdleOne> :)
<johnny77> IdleOne: I'm usually saying that same thing :)
<vtor> ok im done how do i sign
<IdleOne> vtor: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct
<vtor> ah man i need pgp key i forgot my pgp pass
<vtor> getting new key now  :)  i love ubuntu so easy to use install stuff and get around
<vtor> and best of all
<vtor> its free
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-03-03
<Red-Raven> hey.
<kristian-aalborg> anyone else having flash trouble tonight (more than usual)?
<kristian-aalborg> ah, nm... off to bed - see ya
<Red-Raven> what's the command to connect to a local ssh server? isn't it just localhost?
<Red-Raven> hey nit-wit!
<nit-wit> hey hows it going?
<Red-Raven> not bad. having to get used to linux again after being gone for so long. lot of personal projects kept me away for a while, but now i'm back on the ssh server.
<geirha> ssh localhost
<nit-wit> as long as your happy that is what counts.:)
<Red-Raven> well im definatly glad to be back. the personal projects were a lot of fun though and im still no where near done with them all.
<Red-Raven> thanks geirha.
<Red-Raven> ssh -p 56 localhost lets you join the local host under port 56 right?
<geirha> Yes, it connects to port 56 instead of the default, 22.
<Red-Raven> weird....now i can't even connect locally....
<geirha> Is the server listening on that port?   sudo fuser -v 56/tcp
<Red-Raven> USER      PID ACCESS COMMAND (1st line)  56/tcp: root 607 F....sshd (2nd line)
<geirha> Right, so there's an sshd process listening on port 56.
<geirha> Then it's refusing you access for whatever reason.
<Red-Raven> hm.... a problem on the client or router?
<geirha> add -v to the ssh command to get verbose output.
<geirha> Add additional -v's to get even more verbose output
<geirha> It should tell you why the server is refusing you access.
<Red-Raven> debug1: Reading configuration data /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<Red-Raven> debug1: Applying options for *
<Red-Raven> debug2: ssh_connect: needpriv 0
<Red-Raven> debug1: Connecting to localhost [::1] port 84.
<Red-Raven> debug1: connect to address ::1 port 84: Connection refused
<Red-Raven> debug1: Connecting to localhost [127.0.0.1] port 84.
<Red-Raven> debug1: connect to address 127.0.0.1 port 84: Connection refused
<Red-Raven> ssh: connect to host localhost port 84: Connection refused
<JoeMaverickSett> !pastebin | Red-Raven
<ubot2> Red-Raven: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<aveilleux> !pastebin | Red-Raven
<Red-Raven> (i was actually using port 84, thats not a typo)
<Red-Raven> sry :(
<charlie-tca> then it won't connect using port 56, will it?
<Red-Raven> no. i was using 56 as an example. in reality i was using 84, which shouldn't make a difference.
<geirha> Red-Raven: Hm. Look in /var/log/auth.log
<jdeslaur2> anyone using virtual box?
<aveilleux> jdeslaur2: I do, what's up
<Red-Raven> geirha, im there. what am i looking for?
<geirha> Red-Raven: messages from sshd saying why your connection was refused.
<geirha> Red-Raven: Anyway, can't help you any further tonight. Have to get some sleep. Good luck. :)
<Red-Raven> k. night.
<jdeslaur2> is the max resolution in virtual box 800x600?
<aveilleux> jdeslaur2: Did you install guest additions?
<jdeslaur2> aveilleux: that might be what I forgot
<xAndromeda> err
<xAndromeda> so i moved a file and now i cant find it O.o
<holstein> :/
<holstein> you remember the name?
<holstein> locate it
<xAndromeda> i did $sudo mv .themes/KUORA /usr/share/
<xAndromeda> that should move kuora to the share folder right?
<holstein> thats what i would expect
<xAndromeda> its not there :(
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> locate KUORA
<xAndromeda> O.o
<xAndromeda> i searched it and nothing came up
<holstein> strange
<xAndromeda> also mu /usr/share/themes folder seems to be gone
<xAndromeda> and im sure i didnt mess with that
<xAndromeda> whut am i suposed to do ? lol
<holstein> eh
<holstein> seems like its just themes
<holstein> easy enough to replace
<xAndromeda> how? O.o
<holstein> reinstall?
<holstein> copy from a live CD ?
<holstein> DL
<holstein> at least its not your data
<xAndromeda> how do i copy from a live cd?
<xAndromeda> oh ic
<xAndromeda> err
<xAndromeda> where on the disk
<xAndromeda> would it be in? O.o
<holstein> /usr/share/themes ?
<holstein> maybe
<charlie-tca> where did you get the theme originally?
<xAndromeda> gnome-look
<xAndromeda> but anyways in the boot disk i dont see a sur drive
<xAndromeda> *folder
<holstein> xAndromeda: you could just reinstall a theme
<holstein> and i bet it will just be regenerated
<holstein> the /usr/share/themes dir
<xAndromeda> thats a great idea! lol
<holstein> *in theory
<xAndromeda> neope
<xAndromeda> its not important is it?
<xAndromeda> brb relog
<xAndromeda> hey do you think i can replace it with
<xAndromeda> the ./theme
<xAndromeda> folder
<holstein> xAndromeda: can or should?
<holstein> sounds like you might should quit while you're still ahead ;)
<xAndromeda> lol
<xAndromeda> well hopefully this wont kill me
<holstein> cant kill you
<holstein> go for it :)
<xAndromeda> sudo mv ~/Downloads/themes /usr/share/
<xAndromeda> does that look right?
<xAndromeda> i moved a copy of the .theme folder from home, renamed it and put it in downlaods
<holstein> i would cp them
<xAndromeda> how would you do that?
<xAndromeda> well i coped the .theme folder to dl folder
<xAndromeda> relog :D
<holstein> cp instead of mv
<holstein> well..
<vtor> hay
<vtor> hello
<vtor> any 1 there
<vtor> hello need help people > installed ubuntu 8.04 then upgraded to 10.04 through update that came on screen now i have no apps places sysytem??
<holstein> vtor: no menu?
<holstein> vtor: do you get error messages?
<holstein> vtor: did the upgrade complete?
<aveilleux> vtor: Right-click on your top panel, and hit "Add to panel". Select "Menu bar".
<vtor> no cant do that no panel
<vtor> upgrade finished perfect
<vtor> no errors
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> drag...
<holstein> vtor: there not hiding right?
<holstein> vtor: have you restarted?
<vtor> hiding?
<vtor> yh restarted 5times
<holstein> i was thinking if you had them set to auto-hide
<holstein> in 8.04
<vtor> no
<holstein> maybe something funky was going on relating to that
<holstein> vtor: try hitting alt+F2
<holstein> and running
<holstein> gnome-panel
<holstein> anything?
<holstein> another suggestion im reading is creating a new user
<vtor> hold on restarting
<holstein> and moving files over
<holstein> BUT, you could make a new user
<holstein> and see if the panels are there
<vtor> where u readin this?
<holstein> as a trouble-shooting step
<holstein> http://art.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=903933
<holstein> i was searching for 'accidentally removed panels'
<holstein> not quite the issue
<holstein> but, the same result
<vtor> ok
<vtor> alt f2 run application
<vtor> click on show list of apps there all there
<holstein> gnome-panel didnt do anything?
<vtor> what do u mean
<holstein> when you hit alt+F2
<holstein> and type in the box
<holstein> gnome-panel
<holstein> and hit the run button
<holstein> nothing happened?
<vtor> no nothing
<holstein> OK
<holstein> i think if it were me
<vtor> shall i reinstall gnome panel
<vtor> from terminal
<holstein> i would try the user thing
<holstein> add a user and log in
<vtor> how do i add a user login
<holstein> then, i would try and repair the stuff in my user
<vtor> told u im a noob
<holstein> alt+F2
<holstein> gnome-terminal
<holstein> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/add-a-user-on-ubuntu-server/
<holstein> ^^ that looks like what i would do
<holstein> then, you'll know more about what the problem is
<holstein> and what you want to do about it
<vtor> ok cool
<vtor> thabks holstein
<holstein> vtor: good luck
<holstein> thats just going to be some fiddly upgrade glitch
<holstein> you'll get it :)
<vtor> yh well i go 8.04 installed lol
<vtor> :)
<vtor> im earning
<vtor> *learning
<vtor> i wish i was earning
<vtor> olololol
<xAndromeda> the su command
<xAndromeda> grants super user right?
<holstein> xAndromeda: sudo
<xAndromeda> what does su do?
<xAndromeda> nvm o.o
<aveilleux> xAndromeda: su stands for "switch user"
<aveilleux> xAndromeda: sudo means "super user do"
<vtor> holstein u there?
<holstein> o/
<vtor> just added new user
<vtor> loading now
<holstein> cool
<vtor> fingers crossed
<holstein> panel?
<vtor> no comp loading had 2 restart
<vtor> nautlius could not create the following folders /home/vtor/ desktop, /home/vtor.nautilus
<vtor> ?
<vtor> i think i will have to install 10.04 from cd  i know how to do that now just a matter of getting it on cd my cddvd drive broke on my lappy
<xAndromeda> :D
<holstein> vtor: im sure you can sort it out
<holstein> thats the kind of thing that would bug me though
<holstein> til i did a fresh install ;)
<vtor> yes but i like it because i have learned so much today
<vtor> when things go wrong u learn
<vtor> well i do
<vtor> its buggin me bad
<vtor> is there a way i can uninstall 10.04
<vtor> bk 2 8.04
<aveilleux> vtor: You mean downgrade?
<vtor> yh
<aveilleux> vtor: Not really
<vtor> :(
<vtor> not really
<vtor> its possible tho?
<vtor> :)
<vtor> lol
<aveilleux> vtor: Not to my knowledge
<vtor> ok lemme throw it out there in other room
<NJSchultz07> hello. I need a hand install the /boot file onto a hard drive seperate from ubuntu in order to get a dualboot windows system working
<bioterror> I have windows and ubuntu on same hard drive and the dual boot works just fine
<bioterror> so what's your problem?
<NJSchultz07> grub2 is not loading at boot up.
<NJSchultz07> I know why. and what to change to fix it, just not how to fix it.
<bioterror> copy your /boot to another partition
<bioterror> or drive what ever
<NJSchultz07> I'm not sure how to do that properly
<bioterror> sudo blkid
<bioterror> take the UUID
<bioterror> sudo nano /etc/fstab
<NJSchultz07> i'm sorry i'm very new to all this. UUID?
<bioterror> UUID=<insert your partitions uuid where boot lies now> /boot ext4 defaults 0 1
<bioterror> !uuid
<ubot2> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<NJSchultz07> ok i've got the uuid
<bioterror> but I have to flee to train
<bioterror> JackyAlcine or someone else will assist you ;)
<NJSchultz07> ok, thanks
<NJSchultz07> jackyalcine, bioterror said you could help.
<JackyAlcine> Hey NJSchultz07, I can.
<JackyAlcine> Do you have another disk or free partition that you can copy the boot folder to?
<NJSchultz07> i do. the windows hard drive has two partitions, one for OS and the other for files. I was thinking the files partition?
<JackyAlcine> Well, like bioterror had mentioned; running sudo nano /etc/fstab would open a terminal text-editor that shows the partition mount on boot.
<NJSchultz07> yeah, i've opened that but i'm not really sure what to do with it.
<Omsniffiscent> ctrl+z lol
<NJSchultz07> what did opening that up do?
<Omsniffiscent> err ctrl+x
<NJSchultz07> ok. that exited out of it. z happened to do the same as x
<JackyAlcine> NJSchultz07: It displays the UUIDs so when you use the 'sudo blkid -U <UUID>' command, you could find the UNIX path (ie: /dev/sda1)
<NJSchultz07> I thought blkid displayed that already
<NJSchultz07> i'm sorry. I learn quick but i am rather new at all this
<JackyAlcine> NJSchultz07: It did, when provided the UUID, but this is so you can easily do a 'cp -f' (recursive copy)
<Omsniffiscent> I'm sorry I wasn't being helpful, I was being humorous. :(
<bioterror> !fstab | NJSchultz07
<ubot2> NJSchultz07: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<NJSchultz07> ok. so once i've opened fstab, then what?
<bioterror> you add the uuid line
<bioterror> with you uuid
<NJSchultz07> does it matter where the uuid line is in the file? top/bottom? and just to clarifly, this is the UUID of the drive the /boot is currently on?
<bioterror> i place them under /
<NJSchultz07> ok. could you please give me the format what what to type again, i believe you said it started with UUID=
<bioterror> UUID=<insert your partitions uuid where boot lies now> /boot ext4 defaults 0 1
<NJSchultz07> should the UUID and EXT4 have parentheses around them as they did in blkid?
<NJSchultz07> if no, then thats done and that line has been entered
<bioterror> is your new /boot partition ext4 or what?
<NJSchultz07> ntfs
<bioterror> haha
<bioterror> sorry
<NJSchultz07> not gonna work?
<bioterror> that wont work
<NJSchultz07> I know when I installed ubuntu it was able to resize an existing ntfs partition, could i simply create a small partition on the primary hard drive in ext4 to put the boot onto?
<bioterror> 100MB is enuff for the /boot
<bioterror> as therres only few kernels
<NJSchultz07> ok. I tried to resize the partition in gparted, but seemed to be having some problems getting it to work
<bioterror> but idont understand why you cant boot
<bioterror> whats your problem
<bioterror> like for real
<bioterror> now after this worthless hustle
<NJSchultz07> i cant boot because ubuntu is on a SATA HD hooked up through a PCI card. my computer is old and the BIOS doesnt recognize my second SATA HD on boot up, only my initial IDE HD
<NJSchultz07> i have the latest BIOS
<bioterror> ditch the windows :D
<bioterror> i would use that kind of pci card drives as a storage space
<NJSchultz07> yeah, I was just hoping to get this figured out easily rather than have to back everything up and reinstall both windows and ubuntu
<bioterror> my life is peaceful as i have one computer, one os
<NJSchultz07> my desktop is windows, my laptop is back, and now i'm trying linux. life is not so peaceful. haha
<NJSchultz07> laptop is mac*
<bioterror> that pci card really makes things a little complicated
<NJSchultz07> yeah. but 2TB IDE HD's aren't that common, and I already had the SATA card for flashing dvd drives
<bioterror> but you can try to boot live media, run gparted and resize / partition to get 100MB for a new boot
<NJSchultz07> yeah. I'm having trouble resizing the NTFS at all. the partition i'm trying to resize is about 170GB and I know it has just over 70Gb free.
<bioterror> and remember to run grub-install /dev/hda
<bioterror> i think hda is your primary disk
<NJSchultz07> I think its sda for me, but yes.
<bioterror> the one that bios finds
<NJSchultz07> yeah
<bioterror> ahhh laters, ive arrived to my destination
<updawgz> hey um basically... one of the tuts for emerald said to put emerald --replace into the command area in compiz manager,
<updawgz> and now my screen
<updawgz> flashes
<updawgz> not the whole screen just the launcher/pannels
<NJSchultz07> thanks, bye
<updawgz> anybody?  O.o
<JackyAlcine> updawgz: press Alt+F2 and run compiz --replace
<updawgz> im currently in terminal mode only
<updawgz> and the error i get is
<updawgz> xterm xt error: cant open dispay:
<updawgz> xterm: display is not set
<updawgz> >_<
<Omsniffiscent> !emerald
<ubot2> emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<updawgz> i guess i found out the hard way...
<Omsniffiscent> Bad news :(
<updawgz> so err...
<updawgz> what are my options... :(
<updawgz> aside from wiping it and restarting -_-
<updawgz> any ideas?
<updawgz> T_T
<JackyAlcine> updawgz: Try installing metacity.
<JackyAlcine> or running 'metacity' in a terminal.
<JackyAlcine> !metacity
<ubot2> Factoid 'metacity' not found
<JackyAlcine> *sigh*
<updawgz> what do i type?
<updawgz> error: unable to open xdisplay
<Omsniffiscent> My guess would be, you need to uninstall emerald first.
<updawgz> already did that
<updawgz> !!!!
<updawgz> I FIXED IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<updawgz> :D :D
<Omsniffiscent> What'd you do?
<Omsniffiscent> compiz --replace?
<updawgz> no compiz didnt work
<updawgz> i did gtk-window-decorator --replace &
<updawgz> yay!
<Omsniffiscent> Oh. Whatever worked. So why is compiz not working?
<updawgz> emerald apparently :/
<Omsniffiscent> But you've uninstalled emerald now?
<Omsniffiscent> Do you have the Compiz Configuration Settings Manager installed?
<updawgz> yeah
<updawgz> thats what caused it lol
<updawgz> i was on gnome-look
<Omsniffiscent> coulda opened that and put a check in the window decoration plugin.
<updawgz> and a skin
<updawgz> said to set the windwo decorator to emerald
<updawgz> -_-
<updawgz>  :D
<updawgz> thixx for all the help! lol ima go 2 bed <3
<JRylez> hello
<JRylez> My question is how to connect to the internet 0o so far i cant even get into Windows Network
<JRylez> hello
<xAndromeda> hey do you guys know how to change the colour of
<xAndromeda> the window
<xAndromeda> as in the top bar wher the window buttons are
<xAndromeda> dosnt seem to want to change for me
<geirha> You change the metacity theme
<Omsniffiscent> There's a program that will let you change all sorts of color schemes for gnome. I think it's called gnome color picker?
<Omsniffiscent> GNOME Color Chooser
<Omsniffiscent> It's in the Software Center.
<xAndromeda> so um i nthe thingy
<xAndromeda> which one is the very top bar?
<xAndromeda> genome color chooser
<duanedesign> \
<duanedesign> .5
<xAndromeda> quick question if anybody is still on...
<xAndromeda> if installed eclipse from the app store
<xAndromeda> where do i drop the folders
<xAndromeda> for stuff like pydef
<geirha> ~/.eclipse somewhere I'd assume. Though, doesn't it have a system for installing add-ons in the GUI?
<xAndromeda> it does but im not near a good connection
<xAndromeda> atm so that would take hours :(
<geirha> I see, well I'd try asking in #eclipse
<xAndromeda> k thx :D
<Fvic> can anyone tell me,what is CVE ?is it different than a bug?
<geirha> Fvic: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Common_Vulnerabilities_and_Exposures
<johnny77> I'm having trouble with a reliable wireless connection. I know it works, because I've got it to connect, but if I reboot it will not reconnect, giving me a "No DHCPOFFERS Received. No working leases in persistent database - sleeping" error.
<duanedesign> :(
<holstein> johnny77: do you have other wireless devices on the network?
<johnny77> holstein: yes. I know the network is good. We have several other devices connected to the netwrok.
<johnny77> *network.
<holstein> johnny77: pretty standard set-up though?
<holstein> on the AP ?
<johnny77> AP?
<holstein> router or whatever
<holstein> johnny77: how do you get it to connect?
<johnny77> holstein: yes. I only default setting on the router that I changed would be MAC address filtering. But if added the computers address.
<holstein> just keep restarting til the magig happens ?
<holstein> magic*
<holstein> johnny77: WPA ?
<duanedesign> johnny77: what are the contents of :  /etc/network/interfaces
<duanedesign> could you pastebin?
<johnny77> holstein: sometimes I run the command sudo dhclient wlan0 - sometimes sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<holstein> interesting...
<johnny77> holstein: yes, it is just brute force until magic happens.
<johnny77> no encryption
<holstein> i would like to know what WPA without MAC address filtering performs like
<holstein> just as a trouble-shooting step
<holstein> and since MAC address filtering is not that great anyways
<holstein> but, i think you are on the right track
<holstein> seems like its something in the buntu machine...
<johnny77> duanedesign: give me a minute to type it out.
<holstein> maybe assign a static IP manually too
<johnny77> duanedesign: /etc/network/interfaces - http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/575012/
<johnny77> holstein: I've tried a static, but I may have been setting it up wrong. Wireless has always just worked in my other (this) machine.
<holstein> johnny77: might be interesting to try wicd
<holstein> if you dont feel comfortable messing with the install
<holstein> you could get a lubuntu live CD
<johnny77> holstein: have it installed. No lick with it either. It says it can't get an IP address.
<holstein> :/
<holstein> johnny77: what device?
<holstein> wifi*
<johnny77> holstein: broadcom
<johnny77> I've looked for bugs on launchpad, but didn't find any
<holstein> johnny77: i have a broadcom chip in an HP mininote
<holstein> i dont have the device in front of me right now
<holstein> VIA graphics chip in there too
<holstein> used to be a total PITA
<johnny77> I had to install the drivers with a b43fwcutter I think it was called.
<holstein> thats the kind of device that really shows what the ubuntu kernel team is up to :)
<holstein> johnny77: when i go to the 'restricted drivers' app
<holstein> or whatever the kids are calling it these days
<holstein> *this was from 10.04
<holstein> there were 2 drivers availalbe
<johnny77> holstein: on a good note, I was told the HD was corrupted and I needed a new one.
<holstein> and open and closed one
<holstein> both with different 'issues'
<holstein> i always tried the open one
<holstein> and went to the other one if needed
<holstein> johnny77: is that the case for your hardware?
<holstein> 2 driver options?
<holstein> used to be funky back in 9.10
<holstein> there was a patch to fix something buggy
<holstein> like resuming from standby and wifi
<johnny77> holstein: not that I recall. I was looking at a page that said if I had this chipset I needed to use this driver. I don't think there were options.
<holstein> its easy for a wiki page to become totally irrelavant
<holstein> quick too
<holstein> new kernel rev can totally change the game for device support
<holstein> johnny77: is this you?
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<holstein> im using the STA drivers now
<johnny77> holstein: Yes, and I have the BCM4306/2 and installed it per directions below, under b43 no internet.
<holstein> ok
<holstein> try the other one then
<johnny77> you mean the STA driver?
<holstein> yup
<holstein> why not, right?
<johnny77> holstein: I guess so.
<johnny77> looking back over the direction, I do not remember doing step on under b43 - no internet access. Not sure what it is doing there. Could that be the problem?
<holstein> johnny77: plausible i suppose
<holstein> i gotta run
<holstein> but, i think this is where you need to be
<johnny77> holstein: ok, thanks for the help..
<holstein> having used a couple broadcom chips
<holstein> through a few buntu releases
<holstein> good luck :)
<johnny77> how do i add CDROM to the sources list?
<johnny77> from the command line.
<s-fox> johnny77, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<stlsaint> i would think you just uncomment the deb cdrom line in your sources.list
<stlsaint> s-fox: ^^ yes, no, maybe so?
<stlsaint> oh, linky was posted too, hehe
<s-fox> stlsaint,  If it is already in the sources,lst file then yes :)
<stlsaint> cool
<seidos> bodhizazen: nirvana now, or suffer for a pureland?
<seidos> what is the command to display an the topic of a channel?
<seidos> i got banned from #ubuntu-hardened because /topic #channel didn't work
<stlsaint> seidos: what is ubuntu-hardened?
<seidos> bodhizazen: blood is alkaline?
<seidos> stlsaint: security team
<seidos> stlsaint: is this channel secure?
<stlsaint> seidos: nope
<seidos> i believe it is
<seidos> belief is insufficient
<stlsaint> but there are some pretty hardcore mods here ;)
<seidos> stlsaint: is it because i'm in it?
<seidos> stlsaint: mods?
<seidos> ah, ops
<stlsaint> moderators
<stlsaint> eya
<seidos> sweeeet
<seidos> bodhizazen: do you recall the grinding/mashing tool that apothecaries use?
<seidos> ddecator: do you recall?  i tried searching google but couldn't find it
<seidos> alkaine blood
<seidos> i have HPV
<seidos> a mitigating factor in cancer
<seidos> we'll use a blender
<seidos> i'm going to use all the standard packages
<charlie-tca> seidos: should be able to use     /topic      in any channel to see the topic
<charlie-tca> You don't need #channel
<seidos> [11:47] Insufficient arguments for command.
<seidos> charlie-tca: try it
<charlie-tca> worked here
<seidos> the links in empathy don't work
<seidos> charlie-tca: client?
<charlie-tca> xchat
<seidos> that is, for a topic
<charlie-tca> the good client
<seidos> charlie-tca: empathy and webchat
<seidos> empathy is better than ex
<seidos> ask motu
<charlie-tca> only for the things that work in it
<seidos> ask masters of the universe #motu
<seidos> er...wrong
<charlie-tca> um, xchat shows the topic, empathy doesn't.
<seidos> anyone here using empathy?
<seidos> empathy shows the topic
<MrChrisDruif> seidos: Sorry, using Pidgin....my kinda bird ;)
<seidos> MrChrisDruif: motu?
<MrChrisDruif> seidos: Nope, sorry I'm not a motu
<seidos> MrChrisDruif: but the motus believe empathy > xchat
<seidos> empathy supports multiple protocols
<MrChrisDruif> Wooow....empathy better than xchat? =-O
<charlie-tca> It is still an opinion, isn't it?
<MrChrisDruif> seidos: So does Pidgin :)
<seidos> empathy supports mutliple protocols
<seidos> MrChrisDruif: ask in motu
<seidos> MrChrisDruif: #ubuntu-motu
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu believes in xchat and pidgin, but does not include empathy by default. That would seem to point a different way to me.
<seidos> belief is sufficient?
<MrChrisDruif> seidos: It's not a question, I know Pidgin does support multiple-protocols :D
<seidos> why did motu select empathy?
<seidos> elf, not trolling
<charlie-tca> Those are still people in #ubuntu-motu, and entitled to their opinions.
<seidos> got entitlement?
 * charlie-tca shrugs, pretty sure you can find people anyway that will insist on a client being the absolute best for IRC.
<seidos> who decided empathy was best for ubuntu?
<seidos> how can i ask them charlie-tca ?
<charlie-tca> a group of community members that met at UDS
<MrChrisDruif> seidos: seems (to me) a bit offtopic this; might be better off in #ubuntu-beginners-team ?
<charlie-tca> You would have to search the blueprints in launchpad, I guess
<ddecator> seidos: recall what?
<seidos> ddecator: http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_QzOHBaZw2Ok/TSg6CY3rU7I/AAAAAAAACAY/7wapsjZSEik/s1600/genital-warts-female.jpg
<seidos> ddecator: how did that happen?  you're going to be a doctor, right?
<ddecator> seidos: no, ಠ_ಠ, and that seems inappropriate for this channel
<seiuno> ddecator: are you in #medicine?
<ddecator> seiuno: no
<seidos> don't look at me!!!!
<seiuno> PD187_: are you really a police?
<PD187_> nope
<johnny77> I'm trying to kill NetworkManager but it is still showing up in the processes even when I sudo killall NetworkManager
<aveilleux> johnny77: ps -ef |grep NetworkManager
<aveilleux> johnny77: Take the process ID, plug it into kill -9 <PID>
<seiuno> i recommend using a default install of ubuntu, for security reasons
<johnny77> aveilleux: I think it is restarting automatically.
<aveilleux> johnny77: sudo service NetworkManager stop
<johnny77> Is NetworkManager typically loaded on boot?
<stlsaint> johnny77: yes
<johnny77> stlsaint: ok, thanks.
<johnny77> oops I made a mistake, now my screen is blank. ctrl+alt+del is not responding, any suggestions before I hit the power button?
<seidos> johnny77: install and run default.  work with motu recommended packages
<johnny77> seidos: Then it is no fun to play and try to figure things out.
<seidos> johnny77: download source for empathy
<seidos> i'm trying to file a bug, no time T_T
<seidos> how to reset gnome panels again?
<seidos> and i need to clip my nails
<davidl_> quick irc question... which channel can I ask for help on resetting my password for my registered nickname?
<davidl_> thought I had it written down... but can't remember it... =)~
<charlie-tca> !register
<ubot2> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<charlie-tca> check in #freenode
<davidl_> thx!
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<seidos> ddecator, bodhizazen are you aware of any "medicine app" community?
<ddecator> seidos: can't say i am
<seidos> i just asked a doctor friend of mine if he knew any hackers
<lordjj> Can someone tell me how fix my numpad: Instead of typing numbers it's scrolling the mouse (num lock doesn't seem to change anything)
<bioterror> lordjj, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4210901&postcount=3
<lordjj> bioterror: thanks
<seidos> bioterror: hpv
<seidos> ?
<bioterror> ?
<seidos> bioterror: hpv is a bioterror.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hpv
<seidos> perhaps you have something else in mind
<bioterror> nice that you connect my nick to something like genital wart :D
<seidos> bioterror: perhaps you have something else in mind
<bioterror> seidos, http://www.crazymonkeygames.com/fullscreen.php?game=pandemic-2
<duanedesign> :D
<bioterror> my flash seems to be broken, asI cant play that
<mongox> good nite everyone, when i read that support for older machines in 10.10 has been droped, what machines they mean ? PIII or or even older ?
<holstein> mongox: where is that link?
<holstein> probably older hardware from the kernel
<javatexan> is there a pdf authoring program where you take a pdf template and make changes to it?
<holstein> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/list-of-pdf-editing-tools-for-ubuntu.html
<javatexan> cool, is there an API I can learn to work with the pdf documents too?
<mongox> this is the piece i read and i start to wonder "As support for i586 chipsets has been dropped from the kernel for the 10.10 series (These include VIA C3, AMD K6, National Semiconductor and AMD Geode) "
<mongox> maybe is hardware that has nothingh to do with personal computers lol
<holstein> you can always build your own kernel
<holstein> if you need support for something the ubuntu kernel doesnt have
<holstein> and backports are usually handy
<mongox> err, ok!
<mongox> sorry i feel like when human talk to dogs .. but is fine
<mongox> for some reason i was installing a 10.10 to my old pc and did not work
<mongox> i found a old cd with 10.04 and voila
<mongox> i was wondering if that have something to do
<holstein> mongox: yeah
<holstein> different kernel
<metta> !panels
<ubot2> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<metta> i created this:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/gnome-panel#preview
<mongox> that means that next time i update "the kernel" my ubuntu is going to be dead ?
<holstein> mongox: not in 10.04
<holstein> shouldnt be
<davidl_> Another question...  (Ubuntu 10.04) How would I add linux-headers-virtual, open-vm-dkms, and open-vm-tools to an iso I'm using, and make sure they're included in the install?   :D
<holstein> davidl_: i think im going to try remastersys again
<holstein> there is an ubuntu customization kit
<holstein> i didnt like it though
<holstein> the big kids use a chroot i believe
<holstein> to build the install, and make the iso from it
<davidl_> I'm little... I was hoping I could just mount iso, copy files to it, edit some kind of script that calls for which packages are installed and be done.
<holstein> well, kind of
<holstein> with the chroot
<holstein> i think its more like that
<mongox> @ holstein that means everytime i do updates and kernel updates & stuff , my "ubuntu" stay in 10.04 ? and is going to be working
<holstein> check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization davidl_
<davidl_> cool... thx
<davidl_> holstein: is that the customization kit you didn't like to much?
<holstein> davidl_: nah
<holstein> that link is more about chroot
<holstein> the kit is called uck i think
<holstein> was in the repos
<holstein> worth a look i suppose
<seidos> right view, right intention, right speech, right action, right livelihood, right effort, right mindfulness, right concentration
<metta> right view, right intention, right speech, right action, right livelihood, right effort, right mindfulness, right concentration
<seidos> thanks metta :)
<seidos> do you have a question metta ?
<metta> seidos tab complete doesn't work in empathy
<seidos> metta: can you create a bug?
<metta> seidos: i'll try, oh, it's working now
<metta> seidos: it didn't work in #ubuntu-hardened for some reason
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-03-04
<xyclo> Hi
<xyclo> I am having a really hard time with ATI driver
<xyclo> I have a Lenovo T400 and cannot install the driver
<duanedesign> hello xyclo
<xyclo> hi duanedesign
<duanedesign> xyclo: can you runn this command in a terminal so we can see your graphics card and chipset:   lspci -nn | grep VGA
<xyclo> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series [1002:95c4]
<xyclo> I'm using 10.04
<xyclo> rt kernel
<duanedesign> xyclo: let me see which driver that is
<xyclo> 32bit
<duanedesign> ok looks like you can use the fglrx with that carsd
<xyclo> yes
<duanedesign> card*
<xyclo> but it does not work
<xyclo> fglrx-amdcccle gives trouble
<duanedesign> did it show up under System->Administration->Additional Drivers
<xyclo> yes
<xyclo> but it gives an error
<duanedesign> ok
<xyclo> thanks duanedesign
<duanedesign> xyclo: where do you see the error? While trying to install the driver?
<xyclo> While trying to Activate it on System->Administration->Additional Drivers
<duanedesign> does it say why it can not install that package?
<xyclo> Both fglrx and fglrx-amdcccle are installed
<duanedesign> xyclo: ahh i see, while activating, not install ing :)
<xyclo> yep
<xyclo> If I try to reinstall them, it gives an error as well
<duanedesign> xyclo: what is the error you get when you run:  sudo apt-get --reinstall install  fglrx
<xyclo> sudo apt-get --reinstall install  fglrx
<xyclo> Sorry
<xyclo> Error! Application of patch rt_preempt_33.patch failed.
<xyclo> so, rt- kernel?
<xyclo> Errors were encountered while processing:
<xyclo>  fglrx
<xyclo>  fglrx-amdcccle
<xyclo> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<duanedesign> xyclo: ok, let me see..
<xyclo> thanks again, duanedesign
<duanedesign> xyclo: ok, which kernel are you using:   uname -a
<ubuntu23123> hello!
<ubuntu23123> I need help restoring grub 2
<ubuntu23123> I'm getting some funky errors.
<ubuntu23123> I'm on a live CD right now, but I installed win7 to a NEW hdd and now my grub2 is gone.
<ubuntu23123> Can someone help me?
<duanedesign> hello ubuntu23123
<ubuntu23123> hey
<ubuntu23123> i just installed grub2 its taking me through a menu inside the terminal
<duanedesign> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20from%20LiveCD
<duanedesign> there are  instructions for reinstalling Grub2 from liveCD^
<ubuntu23123> grub failed to install
<xyclo> Linux alfonso-lenovo 2.6.33-29-realtime #1-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT RT Wed Aug 4 20:14:20 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<xyclo> Sorry, duanedesign, I had to step out for a while
<ubuntu23123> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<ubuntu23123> Mount is denied because the NTFS volume is already exclusively opened.
<ubuntu23123> The volume may be already mounted, or another software may use it which
<ubuntu23123> could be identified for example by the help of the 'fuser' command.
<duanedesign> xyclo: ok
<ubuntu23123> error: http://pastebin.com/jM78hTuM
<duanedesign> xyclo: i would try the newest driver from ati website.  http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.42&lang=English
<xyclo> Great
<xyclo> it was my next step. In fact, I already downloaded it
<xyclo> Thanks again^2, duanedesign
<xyclo> If I succeed I'll come back to report...
<duanedesign> xyclo: i have instructions
<duanedesign> to install the driver
<duanedesign> xyclo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#Install%20the%20fglrx%20Driver%20from%20AMD/ATI%20Catalyst%2011.2%20For%20Ubuntu%2010.10%20Maverick
<duanedesign> its for a newer version of Ubuntu but that is ok
<duanedesign> you will just change this command to suit:  sudo sh ati-driver-installer-11-2-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/maverick
<duanedesign> as in, change file name and Maverick
<duanedesign> ubuntu23123: looks like in the mount command you are trying to mount the windows partition
<ubuntu23123> yes
<ubuntu23123> is that not right?
<duanedesign> sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<duanedesign> you mount the Ubuntu partition
<xyclo> Great, thx duanedesign
<duanedesign> xyclo: there is a ppa you might try first if you have not started already
<xyclo> I am back, duanedesign
<xyclo> ppa?
<duanedesign> xyclo: hello
<duanedesign> xyclo: i  noticed there is a ppa that has a newer version of the driver available
<duanedesign> xyclo: not as new as the one on the ATI website
<duanedesign> but it is a lot easier to install
<xyclo> great.
<xyclo> I can try that first
<duanedesign> ok the commands are
<duanedesign> CensoredBiscuit: glad it went well and I wish you a very speedy recovery
<duanedesign> nop
<duanedesign> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<duanedesign> sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install flgrx-installer
<duanedesign> sorry, cat jumped over the keyboard. Its the last two lines starting with sudo.
<duanedesign> bug 159941
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 159941 in fglrx-installer "fglrx driver does not work in RT kernel" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159941
<duanedesign> xyclo: FWIW that is the bug you are affected by ^
<xyclo> aha!
<xyclo> It is what I thought
<xyclo> It feels good to see it officially identified as a bug.
<xyclo> :)
<duanedesign> from what I have read the driver was patched, but packaged wrong i think, anyway it is fixed you just need the driver new enough to have the patch (done correctly)
<duanedesign> so if the ppa does not work, uninstall what it installs and try the driver off the website
<duanedesign> the one on the website was released a couple months ago so surely it will work. You just have to compile the driver when you DL it off the site. It is not too hard though
<xyclo> Hm... I am thinking I'll have trouble uninstalling?
<xyclo> I do not know how to do it clean...
<xyclo> by the way, your cat got me confused.
<xyclo> Please see: http://paste.ubuntu.com/575281/
<xyclo> hm... misspelled
<xyclo> It does not work...
<xyclo> I am trying from Synaptic now...
<xyclo> I think I can do this from here, including uninstall if it goes wrong.
<duanedesign> xyclo: did you do the :   sudo apt-get update
<xyclo> yes...
<duanedesign> ok
<xyclo> But it is ok now
<duanedesign> ohhh, i mispelled it
<duanedesign> :P
<xyclo> I keep messing up the spelling fglrx vs flgrx and I am not sure...
<xyclo> Me too!
<xyclo> no worries
<duanedesign> i am doing the same , lol
<xyclo> I am installing now
<xyclo> but internet is SO slow these days
<xyclo> hate Verizon
<xyclo> IRC Question:
<xyclo> How do you do the Asterisk thing, like "* xyclo hates Verizon"
<xyclo> sorry for the trivia...
<duanedesign> the fglrx-installer package will install 4 packages
<duanedesign> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer
<duanedesign> so if for some reason sudo apt-get purge fglrx-installer  does not work yoou can do  sudo apt-get purge fglrx fglrx-amdcccle fglrx-dev fglrx-modaliases
<xyclo> OK. I am installing 2 at the moment and I can add the other two. This worked for the original package, so I guess it will now again
<duanedesign> definetly
<xyclo> :)
<duanedesign> xyclo: you do not need the other two
<xyclo> agree
<xyclo> so only fglrx and fglrx-amdcccle
<duanedesign> yes
<duanedesign> what was the IRc QUESTION
<duanedesign> ?
<xyclo> hehe
<xyclo> To do *"xyclo agrees"
 * duanedesign agrees
<xyclo> yep
<duanedesign>  /me agrees
<xyclo> aha!
<xyclo> I hate it when the answer is so easy...
<xyclo> and it usually is!
<xyclo> thanks
<duanedesign> :)
 * xyclo has learned yet another thing today
<duanedesign> I use it a lot when someone posts a link
<duanedesign> to let people know you are looking at it
 * duanedesign looking
<xyclo> ok
<xyclo> I know how to use help
<xyclo> but have not gone through every command yet
<xyclo> E: fglrx: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 10
<xyclo> E: fglrx-amdcccle: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<xyclo> duanedesign, same, or very similar error
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> that is different
<duanedesign> did it say what the dependency problem was?
<xyclo> hm
<xyclo> I dumbly closed it...
<xyclo> it did not, but it would in the details maybe
<xyclo> should I try reinstall?
<duanedesign> first
<duanedesign> run
<duanedesign> sudo apt-get install -f
 * xyclo doing it
<xyclo> Errors were encountered while processing:
<xyclo>  fglrx
<xyclo>  fglrx-amdcccle
<xyclo> I found the same line, or very similar, as before: Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 2.6.33-29-realtime (i686)
<duanedesign> hmm
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> xyclo: if you open Synaptic
<xyclo> yes
<duanedesign> xyclo: click  Status button on left
<xyclo> ok
<duanedesign> is there a broken
<duanedesign> section
<xyclo> nope
<duanedesign> where it says all, installed, etc
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> Edit > Fix Broken Packages
<xyclo> All, 3 installed, 2 not installed
<xyclo> done
<duanedesign> ok. you can try to install those packages on more time
<xyclo> sorry, on more time?
<xyclo> you mean from the 11.2 Catalyst?
<xyclo> that I downloaded?
<duanedesign> xyclo: i woould try the ppa one more time
<xyclo> you mean uninstall and then install the two packages
<duanedesign> xyclo: sorry, so they did install
<xyclo> yes
<duanedesign> ok
<xyclo> same happened with the original package though
<duanedesign> when you tried to enable it?
<xyclo> It does not show up in Additional Drivers.
<duanedesign> what do you get from:   lsmod | grep fglrx
<xyclo> no return
<xyclo> nothing'
<duanedesign> ok, how about:   modprobe fglrx
<xyclo> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/sound, it will be ignored in a future release.
<xyclo> FATAL: Module fglrx not found.
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> xyclo: yeah I guess purge the packages and try newest one off the site
<xyclo> purge is uninstall??
<duanedesign> yeah
<duanedesign> sudo apt-get purge
<xyclo> ok
<duanedesign> it is :  sudo apt-get remove  , but it also removes config files
<xyclo> ok. done
<xyclo> now, to the other option
<xyclo> It seems to go fine
<xyclo> Boooo, same thing...
<xyclo> Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 2.6.33-29-realtime (i686)
<xyclo> duanedesign, No more options by now, right?
<duanedesign> xyclo: do you have header files that match the kernel
<duanedesign> well, you are not getting the Error! Application of patch rt_preempt_33.patch failed. error anymore
 * xyclo looking
<duanedesign> but for some reason the module does not want to build
<xyclo> I do have the header files for the rt kernel
<duanedesign> xyclo: might be bug 573748
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 573748 in fglrx-installer "[MASTER] fglrx does not build on 2.6.33 kernel and higher" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/573748
<duanedesign> also http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1386820
<xyclo> ok
<xyclo> I'll do the reading
<xyclo> but now to bed!
<xyclo> Thanks a lot, duanedesign
<johnny77> Typically, is a wireless on/off button detected by bios or OS?
<aveilleux> johnny77: Depends on the computer, my ThinkPad has a physical toggle switch but it can be overridden
<aveilleux> johnny77: Other machines, especially netbooks, tend to actually switch off the hardware
<johnny77> aveilleux: Thanks, I have a button on an old compaq. The light is always blue, but I thought it may be giving me my wireless troubles.
<aveilleux> johnny77: Blue or green usually means on
<johnny77> aveilleux: yeah, but even if I click it, it stays blue thus my question. I was thinking if it was connected to the hardware it should turn to the off color when pressed no matter the OS.
<aveilleux> johnny77: Oh, it's a spring-loaded slider switch? (whatever that's actually called)
<johnny77> aveilleux: no, it's a spring loaded button, similar to the keys of a keyboard, but not big and square.
<aveilleux> johnny77: Oh, I see.
<aveilleux> johnny77: That seems like it would be a software button then, yeah
<johnny77> aveilleux: I'm gonna have to set this one aside for a couple of days before I chuck it out the window. :p
<pv2depoty> does anyone know anything about adb for android phones?
<cprofitt> hey guys pv2depoty could use some help if anyone knows about android phones
<cprofitt> pv2depoty: you from NY?
<pv2depoty> yep
<cprofitt> nice, what part?
<pv2depoty> rochester
<cprofitt> Dude... too cool... you go to the Lugor meetings?
<pv2depoty> no i just got ubuntu and im pretty new to it
<cprofitt> well... if you are new to it stick in this channel
<cprofitt> they help new folks quite a bit
<pv2depoty> good deal ducky was tryin to help me out the other day
<cprofitt> you can also join the NY team if you like - https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-newyork
<pv2depoty> o yeah im a member
<cprofitt> and the LUGOR meetings are not advanced so could be useful
<cprofitt> they meet on the third Thursday of every month at Naz
<pv2depoty> i got the email the other day sayin u approved me lol
<cprofitt> http://lugor.org/
<cprofitt> cool... different name on Lauchpad?
<cprofitt> you are Stephen then
<pv2depoty> yep
<cprofitt> nice to meet you
<cprofitt> here is some information on the Beginners Team
<cprofitt> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam
<cprofitt> you can shoot your question to the Lugor mailing list... I know there are a few Android folks on the list
<pv2depoty> aight i check into that thanks
<cprofitt> tons of resources, but sometimes difficult to get all the asnwers
<xAndromeda> quick question again, the notification area pannel applet crashed, how do i reboot it? O.o
<cprofitt> immediately... you can also use the Ubuntu Forums or askubuntu.com
<cprofitt> depends on the app -- it might have auto-restarted
<cprofitt> which one does it say had a problem?
<xAndromeda> its the notification area one for the top pannel
<cprofitt> http://askubuntu.com/
<cprofitt> xAndromeda: yes... when you click on the crash notification does it tell you what crashed?
<cprofitt> if it is the panel itself you can type:
<cprofitt> killall gnome-panel
<cprofitt> in to a terminal
<cprofitt> that will restart gnome-panel
<xAndromeda> crash noficication?
<cprofitt> well... crash notifications usually notify you that 'xxxx' application crashed
<cprofitt> could be Firefox or some other app
<cprofitt> that is why I was asking you to click on the crash notification to bring up more information
<xAndromeda> ok that worked but im getting some graphical error
<xAndromeda> only on the pannel though
<xAndromeda> like the background
<xAndromeda> is all black and random colour bits evyerwhere
<cprofitt> weird...
<cprofitt> sounds like your theme is foobar
<xAndromeda> it goees away if i change the colour to system default and back again
<xAndromeda> but damn annoying! lol
<cprofitt> here is some informaiton
<cprofitt> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport
<cprofitt> that might help
<cprofitt> xAndromeda: does it crash all the time or rarely?
<cprofitt> xAndromeda: you might want to take a look in /var/crash as well and see if there are any files in there
<xAndromeda> it crashed like twice today
<xAndromeda> and once like 2 days ago
<cprofitt> I would look in /var/crash/ then
<cprofitt> are there any files there?
<xAndromeda> dosnt look liek ai ahve a/var/crash folder O.o
<cprofitt> check /var/log for apport.log
<cprofitt> that might tell you what is failing
<xAndromeda> dont ahve a apport.log lol
<xAndromeda> btw
<cprofitt> if you get that notification again -- click on it and see if there is more detail
<xAndromeda> whats the command to open gdesklets
<xAndromeda> it dosnt appear to be gdesklets lol
<cprofitt> odd...
<cprofitt> not sure on that one either as I do not use them
<xAndromeda> ahh forgot to add shell
<cprofitt> well... I gotta run and get some sleep
<cprofitt> night a
<cprofitt> all
<bomonu|LT> can someone tell me how in Ubuntu 10.04, via the cli, to change my login option to ask for my pw. I currently have it set to autologin but I am having issues with my PAM keyring locking up the system
<bioterror> bomonu|LT, is your network connection available to all users?
<bioterror> if you "right click" the network icon, you should see preferences
<bioterror> sorry
<bioterror> "Edit connections"
<bomonu|LT> bioterror: my desktop is frozen, that is the issue
<bioterror> are you using default ubuntu?
<bioterror> I dont have a GDM running so I'm just guessing: sudo gdmsetup
<bioterror> but I'm off to work
<bioterror> you might also want to check some gdm.conf files for autologin
<bomonu|LT> bioterror: ty
<bioterror> did you figure it out?
<bomonu|LT> nope :(
<bomonu|LT> still searching
<bioterror> under /etc=dm/
<bioterror> sadka
<bioterror> /etc/gdm/
<bomonu|LT> ?
<bioterror> theres gdm configs
<bomonu|LT> how to restart x in 'safe mode'?
<bomonu|LT> ah ok, will look
<bioterror> sudo service gdm restart
<bomonu|LT> same result, frozen desktop
<bioterror> how does get frozen?
<bioterror> what could freeze it
<bioterror> mouse doesnt react?
<bomonu|LT> can move my mouse, but the buttons wont actually click on anything,
<tenach> I get that too; i have to restart gdm multiple times for it to recognize the mouse.
<tenach> it's annoying.
<bomonu|LT> but my keyring pw window keeps popping up
<geirha> I've had that too, mouse-buttons stopped working. In my case it was totem doing it, so switching to a vt to kill it would get the mouse back.
<geirha> mainly totem started from firefox.
<bomonu|LT> bioterror: ty for your help, i uninstalled 'gnome-do' and it is cured now
<bioterror> gnome-do is one of these horrible wannabe OS X docks?
<zkriesse> I like Docky
<Cheri703> I have heard such wonderful things about docks or gnome-do or various things, I guess I don't get it...can someone explain why they're wonderful?
<bioterror> becouse Apple
<pleia2> I don't think gnome-do has a dock, it's essentially a suite of keyboard shortcuts to launch little apps which "do" different things
<bioterror> /apps/gnome-do/preferences/Docky/
 * bioterror actually has a dock on his desktop computers desktop
<Cheri703> I think I could probably be doing things in a more streamlined manner, but...I get into habits
<pleia2> I think gnome do is one of those things that has a learning curve, but once you get used to it you can't live without it :)
<Cheri703> hmm...k
<bioterror> pleia2, I've managed to live almost 29 years without it :D
<bioterror> I think I can live another 29 years without it
<Cheri703> friend of mine thought it was WONDERFUL, he has all kinds of crap set up, most of it isn't really useful for me I think. I (for shame) only use one workspace...
<xAndromeda> do you guys know
<xAndromeda> where i can find that setting in compiz
<xAndromeda> that lets you drag between desktops
<xAndromeda> iknow its there jsut cant find it
<bioterror> I'm not a huge fan of desktop effects, so I cant help
<Puck`> not using compiz either
<Puck`> and good morning everyone
<bioterror> you might want to use somekind of settings manager
<xAndromeda> lol im a big fan of themeing/effects
<xAndromeda> and it really helps learning the OS
<xAndromeda> cuz you dont get fustrated as easily
<xAndromeda> by the time ur done, you should be competent enough for everyday tasks
<xAndromeda> and you get somthing pretty to look at
<bioterror> that's why I have a daughter :D
<xAndromeda> i think my desktop is prettier ;)
<xAndromeda> lol
<JackyAlcine> xAndromeda: You there?
<JackyAlcine> I think you're referring to the plugin for Compiz called Expo.
<ray_> I cant remember it
<ray_> I looked for where I put it
<ray_> Better then installing from source, but what was it so when I install from source it will be removable in synaptic package manager?
<ray_> I mean better when when installing from source to use this command?
<ray_> I am used to:
<ray_> "./configure"
<ray_> ""make"
<ray_> "sudo make install"
<ray_> but better so that "sudo make install" ends up being replaced, but I can't remember what it was
<ray_> sudo check install, is that it?
<Synth_sam> yes, checkinstall
<Synth_sam> all one word
<Synth_sam> then the package can be removed via sudo dpkg -r packagename
<ray_> or synaptic package manager as well, right?
<ray_> I should make note of what you said
<Synth_sam> just checking
<Synth_sam> yes, appears that programs installed from deb packages are listed in synaptic
<ray_> I don't know where I put the info someone handed to me about checkinstall so thank you very much
<Synth_sam> you might have to install checkinstall first
<ray_> I am reading this right now, well I just came back to look at what you posted
<ray_> http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/using-checkinstall-build-packages-source
<ray_> I will check
<ray_> You were right, but it didn't take long to install. Maybe 2 or 3 seconds, LOL
<ray_> I remember about a week or so ago doing sudo apt-get install checkinstall  and it was already installed, but I don't remember installing before someone told me about it.
<ray_> That was on my other hard drive
<ray_> Thank you very much dude. See you later.
<Synth_sam> np
<Synth_sam> bye
<ray_> o/
<ray_> bye
<ray_> I am looking for a deb package of D.O.G. which is frontend for DOSBox
<Synth_sam> checkinstall didn't work, or this is something else?
<ray_> I am just messing around
<ray_> I decided to try meka with dosbox, but I got an error
<ray_> hold on and I will find that error
<ray_> Load error: no DPMI - Get csdpmi*b.zip
<ray_> so I looked it up and D.O.G. is said to have what's needed to make it work
<Synth_sam> Says that it's windows software
<ray_> Great
<ray_> LOL
<ray_> Ya, o well
<ray_> Well in this link:
<ray_> http://members.quicknet.nl/blankendaalr/dbgl/#download
<ray_> At the bottom it says for linux
<ray_> but I am not certain how to get this thing to run
<ray_> I am looking at what the link says to do now
<Synth_sam> Yeah, so DBGL is compatible with linux
<Synth_sam> but D.O.G. is windows, according to the webpage
<ray_> I must be misunderstanding this then
<ray_> so it's the java version of dog then?
<Synth_sam> http://www.freewebs.com/erikgg/
<ray_> Where's the download link from there though?
<ray_> I was there a couple of times
<Synth_sam> "D.O.G. is developed for DOSBox 0.58 and up only for Windows"
<ray_> must be my theme, give me a sec
<Synth_sam> http://www.freewebs.com/erikgg/Download.htm
<ray_> Thank you. If I decide to go the linux route of using the java version, it says I need java installed, so I might try that after this depending on if this works
<Synth_sam> k
<ray_> I tried using wine to run it then it asked where dosbox.exe was so I went to where I have a windows version located but it said there was a sharing violation
<Synth_sam> and DBGL doesn't work using java?
<Synth_sam> if you can get that to work, it should be much superior to using wine imho
<ray_> OK
<ray_> Your question, um, Are you asking with that question, or telling me?
<Synth_sam> I asked if you had tried DBGL using java
<ray_> No
<Synth_sam> then stated that if it works, it would be better than using wine
<ray_> How do I install the proper version, I am about to look into synaptic for java
<ray_> I didn't read what was said at the very bottom of that link
<ray_> where it says:Please use openJDK or Sun's Java Runtime as a workaround.
<ray_> oops, that's not the bottom
<ray_> sorry my theme is messing up what I see on google. SucksI like black background and white text with the clearlooks theme industrial
<ray_> Just extract the archive to any dir and start dbgl.cmd (Windows), or dbgl.sh (Linux)
<ray_> but
<ray_> Mine is dbgl.jar
<Synth_sam> there's nothing else in the archive?
<bioterror> jar is java
<bioterror> java -jar dbgl.jar
<ray_> but they said to start dbgl.sh
<ray_> who right this?
<ray_> I've java before
<raju> Man thats in linux
<raju> Sh is in bash
<ray_> some crazy rubik's cube java program I have laying around
<ray_> There's no .sh file anywhere in the download I downloaded from there. I am just making my small point, no big deal
<ray_> bash you say
<raju> Open your terminal in linux and run the script
<raju> You told me na you have some .sh
<ray_> I've seen .sh everywhere. Now that makes sense
<raju> Got you man
<ray_> Thank you for your input
<ray_> I just tried openJDK on the java file earlier but it didn't work
<raju> So do you have some jar file with you ?
<ray_> I just also installed Sun's Java and I am about to try it
<ray_> Yep
<ray_> dbgl.jar
<ray_> from here:
<ray_> http://members.quicknet.nl/blankendaalr/dbgl/#download
<ray_> it says
<ray_> Just extract the archive to any dir and start dbgl.cmd (Windows), or dbgl.sh (Linux). Mac users can simply drag the DBGL icon into their Applications folder and start it. Please note that you MUST have the Java Runtime Environment 1.5 (or higher) installed, it will not work without the JRE1.5, or with an older version. Moreover, java.exe should be in your path (or if you're running on Linux,...
<ray_> .../usr/bin/java should be (a symbolic link) pointing to the 1.5 JVM).
<raju> Then bioterror gave the solution . Check last  previous logs
<ray_> that's all I will flood sorry
<raju> Oh mistake
<lordjj> Hey. Do I need to add a repo for gettext-dev, it's not being found with apt-get install
<lordjj> same for autoconf-1.9 ("autoconf" seems to work tho, is that the same?)
<duanedesign> hello lordjj
<lordjj> Hello
<duanedesign> lordjj: i do not think there is a gettext-dev
<lordjj> duanedesign: here's what I need to do: http://www.wormux.org/phpboost/wiki/subversion
<duanedesign> lordjj: i think there was a libgettext-dev (or something like) but now gettext package should install all need. There are some extra dev files related, but seems that they are ruby specific
<lordjj> duanedesign: So installing gettext should do it?
<duanedesign> lordjj: /me looking
<duanedesign> lordjj: from what i can tell, yes, gettext package should be all you need
<lordjj> duanedesign: Thanks
<lordjj> duanedesign: as for autoconf-1.9, there are "autoconf" "autoconf2.13" and "autoconf2.59
<lordjj> duanedesign: I would install all, but am afraid they may cause conflict or something
<duanedesign> what verison of Ubuntu are yuou runing/
<lordjj> 10.04 LTS
<duanedesign> ibuclaw: if build instructions ask for autoconf-1.9, is it ok to just install the current autoconf available in the repos?
<duanedesign> lordjj: i think iinstalling just 'autoconf' will be ok
<lordjj> duanedesign: Ok, thanks for help.
<ibuclaw> duanedesign, 'autoconf' will install the latest version
<ibuclaw> the others are prior versions.
<ibuclaw> also, wouldn't it be automake-1.9 ?
<ibuclaw> or is this a really old configure script? :)
<lordjj> ibuclaw: It is this: http://www.wormux.org/phpboost/wiki/subversion
<ibuclaw> any music savvy folk in town btw?
<ibuclaw> lordjj, wormux... :3
 * ibuclaw remembers that from a while back
<lordjj> hehe
<lordjj> ibuclaw: If I install all listed versions of autoconf, may any conflict occur?
<ibuclaw> lordjj, nope
<ibuclaw> knowing a thing or two at how package maintainers do this, it'll likely install in ie:
<lordjj> ok, I think I'll install both 2,65 and 2.13 since 2.65's description says: This version of autoconf is not compatible with scripts meant for
<lordjj> Autoconf 2.13 or earlier.  If you need support for such scripts,
<lordjj> you must also install the autoconf2.13 package. says
<ibuclaw>  /usr/share/autoconf2.59 - autoconf2.13 and autoconf2.61
<ibuclaw> the latter (from the main autoconf package) having a soft link to /usr/share/autoconf as to say "I'm the main program"
<RealEyes> !grub2
<Synth_sam> what of grub2?
<duanedesign> ubot is not here >.>  <.<
<UndiFineD> !cookie | duanedesign
<johnny77> I want to try to use ndiswrapper for a wireless adapter, but don't know how to get the drivers out of the exe install file.
<johnny77> How can I obtain an IP address from my router, but not be able to ping it?
<charlie-tca> I can not remember how to do that.
<davidl_> Johnny77:  did you figure it out?
<davidl_> That's pretty wierd...  maybe if the subnet mask is setup in such a way that the router's ip is sitting on a different network.  ???  just a guess.
<johnny77> davidl_: then how do I fix it? Also, I'm running a CLI right now.
<davidl_> what do you see when you go an ifconfig?
<davidl_> #ifconfig
<davidl_> or #ifconfig eth0
<davidl_> sry... typo...   when you "do" and ifconfig
<UndiFineD> johnny77: icmp filtering blocks pings
<johnny77> davidl_: I see a eth0 and some stuff, lo and some stuff, wlan0 and some stuff. can't copy paste anything specific you looking for?
<johnny77> what is icmp filtering?
<UndiFineD> that can be done by iptables
<davidl_> I think icmp is "Internet Control Message Protocol" or something
<davidl_> eth0 is probably the interface you are concerned with
 * UndiFineD s/Control/Creative/
<davidl_> do you know what the router should be giving out via dhcp?
<johnny77> davidl_: actually I'm doing wireless so it's wlan0.
<davidl_> oh...
<davidl_> Are you getting an address?
<davidl_> here's what mine says when I type ifconfig
<johnny77> davidl_: Yes, I have it set to give out dhcp. Also I figured it out. I haven't seen eth0 before so I killed dhclient, ifconfig eth0 down then ran dhclient wlan0 and it connected and pings.
<davidl_> inet addr:192.168.1.100  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<johnny77> davidl_: thank you for your help though. :)
<davidl_> nice
<dtrf4837> help i'm having trouble creating xorg.config
<dtrf4837> xorg.conf i mean
<dtrf4837> i need to fix my monitor resolution
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-03-05
<kristian-aalborg> hi all
<kristian-aalborg> http://damieng.com/blog/2008/05/26/envy-code-r-preview-7-coding-font-released <--- can I use this on the console, it is truetype
<aveilleux> kristian-aalborg: Yes, just change the font settings in gnome-terminal
<aveilleux> kristian-aalborg: Edit > Profile Preferences... > Uncheck "use system font" and select your own
<kristian-aalborg> hi aveilleux
<kristian-aalborg> I was being unclear... I meant for the framebuffer
<aveilleux> kristian-aalborg: No, the kernel doesn't support TTF fonts. You'd have to load an X server and use its font renderers
<kristian-aalborg> it seems I have to use fbterm or something like that
<kristian-aalborg> yeah
<kristian-aalborg> this one was just mentioned as a "programmers" font so many places that I thought I was missing something :/
<aveilleux> kristian-aalborg: They mean it's a good monospace font to use when coding.
<kristian-aalborg> so it seems.... bugger, it's a nice-looking font
<jonstanford> need some advice after the last update broke the ability of a clean boot with grub2
<jonstanford> I think I want to back out the update and try again because the fault is that the boot loader can't read initrd.img (corrupt?)
<jonstanford> So, my question is how to get the last update to .29 to reload
<jonstanford> I can boot from the grub2 recovery console into the last good image  by loading the last linux kernel and the last good initrd.img then issuing a boot command.
<kristian-aalborg> would anyone know some nice console fonts, apart from Tamsyn and Terminus?
<johnny77> is there an aptitude history?
<aveilleux> johnny77, You can do cat ~/.bash_history |grep apt
<johnny77> aveilleux: I was think of more of what was installed recently. I did a sudo aptitude upgrade then sudo aptitude install xorg and now something screwed up.
<aveilleux> johnny77, Oh, what packages were recently installed? Run a sudo aptitude purge xorg, and see what packages get marked for removal. Those would be the ones installed.
<johnny77> aveilleux: can I purge an upgrade?
<aveilleux> johnny77, Not that I'm aware of
<johnny77> aveilleux: I figured it out... somthing in the upgrade or xorg blacklisted my driver!
<aveilleux> johnny77, Interesting.
<aveilleux> johnny77, Are you trying to build up from a CLI install?
<johnny77> aveilleux: yes... it's been quite an adventure, but I've learned loads!!
<aveilleux> johnny77, Something that'll help: install xinit instead of xorg (xorg gets installed as a dependency, and x11 is set up to run at boot time)
<johnny77> aveilleux: maybe i'm still a little new or just really tired, but can you explain that a little better.
<johnny77> wait... hold on. let me think I want to guess
<johnny77> If I install xinit, xorg also gets installed plus I won't have to type startx, it'll load automatically. Is that right.
<aveilleux> johnny77, Exactly
<johnny77> \o/  Yay!!!!
<aveilleux> johnny77, What desktop environment are you planning on using?
<johnny77> fluxbox
<johnny77> now that xorg is install i don't have to purge, but just install xinit.
<aveilleux> johnny77, That's correct
<aveilleux> johnny77, Something that might help you is the Fluxbox portion of my script: https://github.com/AntonioPT/minimal-desktop-for-ubuntu/blob/master/script.sh#L176
<pleia2> johnny77: /var/log/dpkg.log
<pleia2> (for future reference)
<johnny77> pleia2: is that the install history?
<pleia2> yep
<johnny77> aveilleux: thanks. Is that kind of a automated install?
<aveilleux> johnny77, Yep. See also: http://minimal-desktop.sublevel21.com/generator/
<johnny77> pleia2: does it matter what you use to install ie apt-get vs aptitude?
<pleia2> johnny77: nope, both use dpkg and that's what the log is actually tracking
<johnny77> aveilleux: that's really cool - the second link
<aveilleux> johnny77, Er, apparently the Fluxbox portion is broken right now. I have an email to send.
<johnny77> aveilleux & pleia2: Thank you! But it's not time to go to bed.. see ya, take it easy.
<pleia2> good night :)
<aveilleux> See ya
<xAndromeda> Hey! so i cant gety my wireless to work O.o
<Cheri703> did it work before?
<Cheri703> xAndromeda: did you have wireless at any point in the past on that computer?
<xAndromeda> back!  lol no i dont remember it ever working...
<xAndromeda> i googled it but came up with nothing said sothing about an arthero driver
<xAndromeda> clueless O.o
<Cheri703> I'm assuming you have a wired connection?
<xAndromeda> yes
<Cheri703> have you tried system > administration > drivers?
<Cheri703> or hardware drivers?
<Cheri703> what version of ubuntu are you running?
<xAndromeda> 10.10
<Cheri703> k
<xAndromeda> i only see a additional drivers
<xAndromeda> under system admin
<Cheri703> try that
<xAndromeda> says no proprietary drivers evyerthing else is blank
<Cheri703> k
<Cheri703> desktop or laptop? I think you'd said laptop, yes?
<xAndromeda> yeah laptop
<Cheri703> k
<Cheri703> does the bottom of it name the wireless chipset or anything? sometimes it's printed on there
<Cheri703> and/or what's the make/model of the laptop?
<xAndromeda> no it dosnt appear to be, its a HP G60 - 538CA
<Cheri703> on your network icon, right click and see if there's an option for wireless
<Cheri703> and/or is there a hardware button/switch/something to turn on/off wireless?
<xAndromeda> theres a hw button for wireless but it dosnt work
<Cheri703> k, did you check the network icon?
<xAndromeda> wireless disconnected not showing any networks
<xAndromeda> and i know there is one cuz my cell is connected to it right now
<Cheri703> did you right click on it?
<xAndromeda> yes
<Cheri703> and it shows wireless? enabled or?
<xAndromeda> enabled
<Cheri703> ok, so then it's recognizing that you HAVE a card...
<Cheri703> hmmm...is this a newer or older laptop?
<xAndromeda> i bought it about 2.5 years ago... idk how new the model is
<Cheri703> do you know if your router is set to b, g, or n?
<xAndromeda> no idea O.o
<xAndromeda> how would i check?
<Cheri703> ok, try choosing "connect to hidden wireless network" and typing in the name of your wireless connection
<Cheri703> you'd have to log into the router, don't worry about it
<Cheri703> it is case specific
<xAndromeda> ok that worked O.o
<xAndromeda> awsum :D
<xAndromeda> why is it hidden though? O.o
<Cheri703> don't know
<Cheri703> but cool
<xAndromeda> i could see it on pretty much eveyr other divice
<Cheri703> glad you're connected :)
<Cheri703> I have to go to bed!
<xAndromeda> ^_^ thx
<Cheri703> enjoy your wireless freedom!
<ray_> I am trying to find, if there, is an icon for DBGL short for DOSBox Game Launcher
<ray_> Is there an icon for DBGL?
<ray_> I guess not then
<ray_> I got DOSBox Game Launcher working
<ray_> The file called dbgl was supposed to be named dbgl.sh
<ray_> I made a launcher to it which makes it nice
<ray_> Meka didn't work in the end, but DOSBox Game Launcher is nice to have
<ray_> I am going to try installing Hardy Heron and installing wine 1.0 then there will be a deb package under /var/cache/apt/archives/
<andrew_46> ray_: Just as a matter of curiosity why Hardy Heron?
<ray_> Then I can try installing that on Ubuntu 10.04, but I am going to do it on my experimental hard drive. Then I will try installing the newest wine playinlinux has to offer
<ray_> It's a long shot which is for fun anyhow
<ray_> Meka works best on Wine 1.0 which is what Ubuntu Hardy Heron has for wine
<ray_> I've tried using Wine 1.0 through Playonlinux. It didn't work out what so ever.
<ray_> Anyways, I am just mucking about.
<andrew_46> ray_: I have never really used wine but the wine pages seem to say that newer Wine works ok with meka : http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=6478&iTestingId=12953
<ray_> I just re-installed Ubuntu 10.04, and I just installed CLI Companion. duanedesign said he was going to add a couple of features to it
<ray_> What command would fill the terminal a few screens
<ray_> ?
<andrew_46> Oops with 1.1.31
<ray_> It doesn't have good sound, it doesn't go to fulscreen, and because it doesn't go to fullscreen it also lets the mouse go out of the window back into wine which sucks.
<ray_> Meka has a neat feature for shooting games that lets the mouse act as the lasergun
<andrew_46> oic
<ray_> It would be great if Kega Fusion had that feature
<ray_> what does oic stand for?
<ray_> oh I see
<ray_> LOL
<andrew_46> hehehehe :)
<ray_> Another one to add to the list
<ray_> So what command would fill the terminal so I can see if scroll back was added? The terminal doesn't let me scroll back which sucks sometimes, but maybe I missed out on keyboard short cuts that users like you would know about in the terminal.
<ray_> Like for instance I have been reading this book for Using Opensuse which a program called nice which has keyboard shortcuts that can be used for more and less and so forth but I haven't tried it yet
<andrew_46> ray_: You want to increase the scrollback buffer?
<ray_> I can?
<ray_> Ah ha.
<andrew_46> I am not completely sure of what you are after but most terminals will allow you to increase or decrease the scrollback
<ray_> I would prefer unlimited, but I am sure that could have it's draw back.
<ray_> I didn't know
<andrew_46> I use xfce terminal and this option is available in Edit --- Preferences --- General
<andrew_46> Set at 1000 lines atm
<ray_> It's under edit, profile preferences, scrolling
<ray_> It can be set to how many lines or unlimited
<andrew_46> ray_: You are using gnome's terminal?
<ray_> Yep
<ray_> I also have CLI Companion installed
<andrew_46> It is a little more fully featured than xfce's offering from memory
<andrew_46> Hmmm..... don't know this ne
<andrew_46> one
<ray_> Well, I am sure they all have there neat features though
<ray_> Though I haven't tried anything else
<andrew_46> I see a screenshot: it has a list of commands + meanings above the actual erminal?
<ray_> http://okiebuntu.homelinux.com/okwiki/clicompanion
<ray_> https://launchpad.net/clicompanion
<ray_> you mean cli companion?
<andrew_46> Hmmm... decreases the work space a little
<ray_> It has the feature to be able to add commands you want to to the list above
<ray_> and
<ray_> for making more room there is an arrow that can make the list go away
<ray_> Still though it does decrease space a little but it's not bad
<andrew_46> Nice, I have not heard of this one before. Mind you I am somewhat of a commandline junkie so I am reasonably comfortable with a bare terminal :)
<ray_> I hear you dude
<ray_> clear is a command I should remember
<ray_> I will fill you in on some of what duanedesign told me
<andrew_46> What sort of commandline applications are you interested in?
<ray_> I am not sure I run any
<ray_> I am likely going to try ktorrent
<ray_> I am some what of a newbie, but I like to learn
<ray_> About 2 years with Ubuntu
<andrew_46> We are all beginners iin one way or another :)
<ray_> lol, ya, everything takes time
<ray_> OK, so if I click on a command listed in cli companion right click edit
<ray_> example
<ray_> "ps auxww | grep ?"
<ray_> under user input:process
<ray_> decription:displays information about the active process
<ray_> what that wasn't a good exmple of what the question marks do
<ray_> When a question mark is shown it is for the user to put input in like for instance a path
<ray_> like for instance:
<ray_> command"find -maxdepth 1 -type f | xargs grep -F ?"
<ray_> user input:string
<ray_> description:Search all regular files for 'string' in this dir
<ray_> Any command can be added, and when added with a question mark the user can make it so the user can type a path or a string or what ever else a user can specify in place of the question mark or marks
<ray_> CLI Companion is a neat program
<andrew_46> Sounds interesting
<ray_> No, I have run at least a couple commandline apps
<ray_> well emulators
<ray_> dega
<ray_> dgen didn't work
<andrew_46> BTW for find I rewrote this one a while back: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/find
<ray_> I want to try to get mednafen to worl
 * andrew_46 suspects nobody has ever used this page :(
<andrew_46> mednafen?
<andrew_46> OIC --> emulator
<ray_> ya
<andrew_46> You might be interested to know that the development version of vlc is capable of playback of many of the old game console music
<ray_> That's neat.
<ray_> I use SMPlayer, it has slow motion
<andrew_46> From the repository?
<ray_> You made me laugh when you said: suspects nobody has ever used this page:(
<ray_> My frown is wrong?
<andrew_46> I have written several guides / wikis that have sunk due to the indifference of many :(
<ray_> Ya, it is in the repository
 * andrew_46 reaches for some tissues.....
<ray_> I understand, that stinks
<ray_> I've tried to write guides for me to use
<ray_> I think the key is to think like an absolute beginner
<ray_> examples are key
<andrew_46> Perhaps you should place some online?
<ray_> It has it's troubles of course, but perhaps I might, but where can I post them for free
<ray_> on the other hand there is so many already
<andrew_46> Ubuntu forums has a 'Tutorials and Tips' section
<andrew_46> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=100
<ray_> Rigth, duh, I forget sometimes
<ray_> OK, I got a question
<ray_> I've gone to the Ubuntu forums and used the search bar, but where are the listings?
<ray_> So I end up using google instead
<andrew_46> listings?
<ray_> Give me a little to make sure I was not being dumb
<andrew_46> For example, what were you searchiing for?
<ray_> I just searched for firefox
<ray_> http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?do=process
<andrew_46> Pretty broad search, is there a more specific problem like 'firefox flash youtube'?
<ray_> I will try that then
<ray_> same:
<ray_> http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?do=process
<ray_> I just don't get this
<ray_> so like I said I use google and google ubuntu and the errr or topic or topics I am looking into
<ray_> Sometimes the simple things get me
<andrew_46> You don't see this: http://www.andrews-corner.org/tmp/screenshot.png
<andrew_46> ?
<ray_> Nope
<andrew_46> Hmmmm..... is there an error message on the page that you get to?
<ray_> I go to here: http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?do=process then I go to the box that says search by keyword and I put firefox flash youtube in it and the same page pops back up
<andrew_46> Are you logged into the forums?
<ray_> what
<ray_>    1. The answer given for the random question was incorrect.
<ray_> that was the error
<andrew_46> oic, you are not logged in and must answer an annoying question before your search will work
<ray_> I am not logged on, do I have to be?
<ray_> O, I didn't know
<andrew_46> No, but you must answer a question below your search
<andrew_46> scroll down :)
<ray_> O, it's a human prove I am not a bot question
<andrew_46> indeed
<ray_> I didn't see that before
<andrew_46> But loggiing in is easier?
<ray_> Another thing in the bag
<ray_> Thank you
<andrew_46> I wish all questions were as easy to solve :)
<ray_> he he, ya, me too
<ray_> I've seen hell before, it's always good to have a backup of all our info
<andrew_46> Indeed I use an external drive
<ray_> I want to learn how to dual boot windows with Linux but I can see hell just trying to learn how to un-install one or the other.
<ray_> I don't care what anyone says it's not easy
<andrew_46> Another choice is to use a program like Virtualbox to run other operating systems
<ray_> The possibility of loosing info if that is where all my info is would just be asking for it
<ray_> I've haven't tried that yet
<ray_> There is so much to try
<andrew_46> Virtualbox is well worth a try and there is a specific section of the Ubuntu Forums for assistance if you have trouble
<ray_> You know what would be great?
<ray_> LOL
<andrew_46> ?
<ray_> sorry I couldn't help it
<ray_> A terminal that would teacher beginners
<ray_> That would say now type this and so forth and talk to new users
<ray_> in text
<ray_> That works but doen't let the beginner mess up and doesn't really do anything out side of a folder that only takes up to much space
<ray_> And if the user messes up the terminal will tell the user what the command does
<andrew_46> I have not seen this application yet :)
<andrew_46> But almost all commands have a relevant man page
<ray_> Right
<ray_> Sometimes, especially when I first started the man page was another language
<ray_> I meant started out
<andrew_46> Not all are terribly clear
<ray_> The order is what got me
<ray_> What programs in the terminal do you like?
<andrew_46> I am a huge fan of the media player MPlayer, the newsreader slrn and the irc client irssi
<ray_> I have been using apt-get as my way of installing packages in the terminal
<andrew_46> + mutt for mail
<andrew_46> SMPlayer, which you mentioned, is a frontend for MPlayer
<ray_> O
<ray_> so then I must have it installed
<ray_> There must be other frontends for MPlayer
<ray_> Another world
<andrew_46> yes, try this command
<andrew_46> mplayer | head -n 1
<ray_> "Creating config file: /home/ray/.mplayer/config"
<andrew_46> This will show the version of MPlayer, version of gcc it was compiled with and date of release
<andrew_46> Run the command again :)
<ray_> Well now it does
<ray_> lol
<andrew_46> The head -n 1 command gives only the first line of output :)
<ray_> I put in mplayer
<ray_> I like the simple way it has things layed out compared to the indepth man page
<ray_> :)
<andrew_46> The command mplayer you mean?
<ray_> yep
<andrew_46> This is some introductory commands to get you going, the MPlayer man page is actually not a good example: to much info and not well organised :(
<ray_> I am going to try it, I was closing a bunch of windows that were open
<ray_> O, don't be sad, they will fix it
<ray_> LOL
<ray_> url, neat
<ray_> I got a question
<ray_> here we go again
<ray_> lol
<ray_> If I go to a webpage with a video
<ray_> how can I make it so I can watch from where I was last watching?
<ray_> I've watched videos on the internet and it stops loading etc
<ray_> what's the best program for what I am trying to ask?
<ray_> well the one you recommand
<andrew_46> Hmmmm..... It depends how the media is actually served and whether it is cached or not.
<ray_> cached it key, I know. I've used the tmp folder and the firefox cache folder to watch movie.
<andrew_46> For flash you have little choice for others I usually use the gecko mediaplayer which uses MPlayer
<andrew_46> I am not actually on Ubuntu at the moment so i am not sure of the package name
<ray_> I was watching the file cached to see if info was being put there
<ray_> kde
<ray_> http://sites.google.com/site/kdekorte2/gecko-mediaplayer
<ray_> A plugin
<ray_> A plugin for Firefox?
<andrew_46> But this is available in the repository, so have a look in synaptic for the package name, unless the silent room can volunteer the name :)
<ray_> I found this but I will check there:
<ray_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=514064
<andrew_46> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8936681&postcount=2
<andrew_46> gives the relevant commands
<andrew_46> an old post of mine :)
<ray_> A multi-media plugin for gecko browsers. I've only heard of a few browsers.
<andrew_46> The link you gave deals with getdeb and source, neither of which are what you are really after
<andrew_46> ooops I have to go
<ray_> It's OK
<ray_> Take care dude
<andrew_46> nice to 'meet' you though, we will probably bump into each other in future
<apter> Hello !
<apter> Need help : Are there any way to get the linksys wusb54gc to work in ubuntu?
<duanedesign> hello
<duanedesign> ray_: hello. Good to hear you are liking cli companion :)
<ray_> I am sorry I was playing a video using mplayer through the terminal.
<ray_> Malcolm in the Middle
<ray_> It will be useful in the future. I still need to get off my Behind and gather useful commands
<ray_> Well useful commands for me to use
<xAndromeda> wow
<xAndromeda> theres a file name limit?
<xAndromeda> -_-
<geirha> Yes, 254 bytes on ext[2-4] iirc.
<geirha> ray_: A good start for finding useful commands, is to learn how the apropos (or man -k) command works.
<ray_> man -k, apropos
<geirha> e.g. try:  apropos movie
<ray_> I am talking to someone else
<ray_> right now
<ray_> not out of dis-respect though
<lastk> hi
<ray_> hi
<ray_> now we are all here
<ray_> addon
<ray_> I wonder what addon firefox has for what I asked you lastk
<lastk> http://www.orbitdownloader.com/flv-downloader/download-flv-firefox.htm
<ray_> Quote myself from the talk we had so they know what we are talking about:
<ray_> When watching videos online, I hate it when I've watched half of a video then it reloads, is there a better way or program to get around this
<ray_> Wow, neat
<ray_> Wow, that is what I have been looking for, thank you
<ray_> bookmarked
<lastk> ;)
<ray_> I can't wait to try it.
<ray_> geirha said ealier try apropos movie, he is showing me how to use the apropos command
<lastk> sorry, what is apropos?
<ray_> I don't know yet
<ray_> try the command:apropos movie
<ray_> It listed the different programs that can play movies installed
<ray_> I think
<lastk> oh,  nice
<lastk> this is a ubuntu command right?
<lastk> idont use ubuntu heheh
<ray_> uuh, where did they go?
<ray_> he said also try man -k
<ray_> it says apropos what?
<ray_> I guess it is a ubuntu command but  don't know
<ray_> ah, I see
<ray_> man -k apt-get
<ray_> what commands are like man?
<ray_> O, you don't use Ubuntu, OK that cool
<ray_> What are you running?
<duanedesign> hello geirha :)
<lastk> archlinux
<ray_> Hello duanedesign
<geirha> apropos is not an ubuntu command, but it's not a standard unix command either, some systems have it, some don't.
<geirha> Regardless, your system will have man, and man -k will do the same.
<geirha> duanedesign: Hi :)
<ray_> I never tried archlinux
<ray_> I've mostly used Ubuntu
<ray_> My uncle uses Madrake
<lastk> :)
<duanedesign> geirha: hmmm, what is the -k for. Guess I could do man man to find out :)
<lastk> well, Iwill eat something
<lastk> see ya
<ray_> see ya and thank you
<ray_> ya, man man
<duanedesign> geirha: aha, that is cool
<lastk> thank you too
<lastk> ray_ : ?
<lastk> talking to me?
<ray_> see ya
<ray_> have good eats
<duanedesign> arch is good if you want to have total control and compile everything by hand
<ray_> Does it remember where things are installed?
<geirha> It has a package manager named pacman iirc
<ray_> checkinstall is the cammand I have to remember for installing from source when installing from source works out for me
<ray_> iirc that sounds a lot like the irc commandline program
<ray_> pacman, lol
<geirha> checkinstall will only work for behaving build-scripts though. It "usually" works.
<ray_> well, it doesn't matter too much to me
<ray_> but it's nice to have comtrol
<ray_> what about slackware?
<ray_> Have you guys tried it?
<ray_> Is Slackware as hardcore as it gets?
<geirha> If you want hardcore, try LFS (linux from scratch).
<duanedesign> LFS
<duanedesign> d'oh, geirha beat me
<duanedesign> after LFS, I would say Arch
<ray_> lol, compiling linux from source?
<duanedesign> build your own distro from scratch
<geirha> Yes, you build a linux system from scratch
<geirha> My knowledge of linux skyrocketed after going through that book.
<duanedesign> http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/
<duanedesign> geirha: definetly
<ray_> Crazy cool
<duanedesign> it is kinda addicting and time consuming though :)
<ray_> I've thought about stepping out to try Debian since I am using Ubuntu
<duanedesign> Debian is very nice
<duanedesign> I stick with UBuntu/Debian and Fedora
<ray_> Customizable no worry of Ubuntu packages getting in the way, but I think I would mis having so much at my finger tips
<ray_> Ubuntu is nice
<ray_> Learning, so much I haven't learned
<duanedesign> oh, and tinycore linux. I keep a copy of that on one of my old machines
<ray_> Good thing I have an extra hard drive
<ray_> O, man, I wanted to get the screen saver for Star Trek working we used to have
<ray_> it was on Win 3.1
<ray_> it was funny as all heck
<ray_> I looked on youtube and couldn't find it
<ray_> It had data dancing dances like the fox trot
<ray_> Anyways about 4 to 8 months ago I tried Win 3.1 on dosbox
<ray_> but I couldn't get that screen saver to work. Good times though
<ray_> we make good times though
<ray_> Thank you for the link
<ray_> Sorry for going off topic
<duanedesign> no worries. As long as it is slow like this I do not see a problem
<ray_> I want to try out other Linux distros
<ray_> I was just watching this video earlier:
<ray_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HfDXz6aRDhA
<duanedesign> ray_: distrowatch is a good place to read about all kinds of distros
<ray_> right distrowatch
<ray_> I was around someone who liked gentoo
<ray_> on myspace
<ray_> Wil Wheaton uses Mandrake
<duanedesign> gentoo has a nice wiki
<ray_> I read the gentoo wiki, I am now checking out the LFS website you guys linked
<ray_> Is the book for LFS scratch on this website: http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/ ?
<ray_> I found BLFS
<ray_> Is this it:
<ray_> http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/lfs/view/stable/
<geirha> That's Beyond Linux From Scratch. Once you've completed LFS, you can continue with BLFS.
<geirha> Yes, that's the one.
<ray_> Right, this is BLFS: http://archive.linuxfromscratch.org/blfs-museum/1.0/BLFS-1.0/
<ray_> the beginning of BLFS which is ever LFS
<ray_> http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/lfs/downloads/stable/
<ray_> Is there a program like orbitdownloader for linux?
<geirha> Perhaps ... what would a program like orbitdownloader do?
<ray_> http://www.orbitdownloader.com/flv-downloader/download-flv-firefox.htm
<ray_> Download videos like the addon downloadhelper for firefox
<ray_> Though I am not sure if that would work, I should try it some time
<ray_> I used to use Dhelper for youtube videos
<ray_> I mean downloadhelper
<geirha> I have no idea
<JoeMaverickSett> ray_: ever tried DownThemAll?
<JoeMaverickSett> ray_: it's like the Internet Download Manger for Firefox :)
<ray_> never heard of it
<JoeMaverickSett> let me get you a link
<JoeMaverickSett> ray_: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/downthemall/ :)
<ray_> Nice, it has pause and resume
<JoeMaverickSett> yup
<Synth_sam> Hi everyone, I need to install lucid on an external drive without overwriting the MBR of sda, do you think that I can do that with the alternate disc?
<ray_> Thank you. Another helpful addon. I should go.
<ray_> Thank you
<BigMac> does anyone know when firefox 3.6.15 will be available in the repositories?
<Synth_sam> not sure, any particular reason?
<BigMac> yes, there's some java issues with the current release
<Synth_sam> you could install from mozilla team ppa
<JoeMaverickSett> the daily build has 3.6.16, there's no breakage yet...at least to me..
<JoeMaverickSett> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<BigMac> oh, i'm not very technical, i'm pretty much a n00b, how would i go about that
<BigMac> oh, ok, thanks
<JoeMaverickSett> well, if you're going to use it, bare in mind it's a daily build, so you might experience some breakage.
<BigMac> ok, i might wait for the final release
<JoeMaverickSett> that _would_ be a good idea. :)
<BigMac> the reason i want the next release is that my net bank reported that the current version had some java malfunction, so i can't get into my net bank
<BigMac> it's not a disaster tho
<BigMac> cause i have a mac
<BigMac> if i do as described at the launchpad site, will downloading a daily build update my firefox without any breakage, provided that the build itself is ok?
<duanedesign> BigMac: yes.
<JoeMaverickSett> i guess so. i've not had any breakage from daily builds apart from trying to pull in some unsuccessful/still building ppa(s) :D
<JoeMaverickSett> D'oh!
<duanedesign> BigMac: the easiest way to add the ppa is :  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa
<duanedesign> BigMac: then this command should pick up the new version available:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<BigMac> ok, thanks
<BigMac> but if i do that, will i be able to update to the final release version of ff when it arrives?
<ikt> heya, is there a command to tell whether I have the open source ati driver installed or the proprietary ati driver installed?
<bioterror> dpkg -l |grep ati
<ikt> bioterror, mmm anyway to search without including description?
<bioterror> dpkg -l tells what you have on your system installed
<ikt> yea
<ikt> how do I know which is the open source driver and which is the proprietary one?
<bioterror> radeonhd is opensource
<ikt> ty
<shaggy179> I changed monitors. from a 14" cathode ray to a 19" LCD (TV). want to chance display resulation. can't figure out where.
<ray_> hello
<wolfpack> hi ray_
<ray_> I wanted to share something
<ray_> Are the people I was talking to still around?
<ray_> hello duanedesign and geirha
<ray_> and hello wolfpack
<duanedesign> hello ray_
<ray_> I added the addon download them all
<ray_> rather downthemall
<ray_> and I couldn't get it to download videos
<ray_> so I downloaded downloadhelper
<ray_> and together I used them both to download a video from project free tv
<ray_> It worked great
<ray_> thank you duanedesign
<ray_> I have yet to try it out more but it worked great so far
<ray_> I watched the first episode of 3rd rock from the sun
<duanedesign> ray_: that is great
<ray_> thank you
<ray_> finally, I can download and not worry if it is going to reload in the middle of watching a video
<ray_> Thank you, I should go and get some sleep, good bye
<duanedesign> o/
<ray_> o/
<Guest56472> hi,all,i hava a problem.i can ping a website but i can't open it by chrome
<Guest56472> i open the resolv.conf,# Generated by NetworkManager
<Guest56472> domain mshome.net
<Guest56472> search mshome.net
<Guest56472> nameserver 192.168.0.6
<Guest56472> but it should be 1092.168.0.1,i change it ,but it re
<Guest56472> who can help me
<Cheri703> I am trying to use a liveCD on an OLD computer, and with 2 different versions (10.04 and 9.10) I am getting "Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block" most of what I'm finding online is regarding an already installed system, so I'm not sure where to go from here
<johnny77> I need to make a script of commands needing root privelages. Can I get that to run at startup without needing to type my password?
<aveilleux> johnny77: put it into /etc/rc.local
<Cheri703> I get the error if I try to run the disk check from the initial screen, or if I try to just install...
<johnny77> aveilleux: thank you, once again!
<aveilleux> johnny77: No problem
<duanedesign> Cheri703: can you get the Live session to work on the LiveCD
<Cheri703> nope
<duanedesign> :\
<Cheri703> I choose "try without installing" and get the error
<Cheri703> it's an OLD computer, but I need the floppy drive...
<duanedesign> Cheri703: could be a bad CD burn. Also check the md5of the download
<Cheri703> both cds have worked in the past
<Cheri703> and BOTH cds get the same error
<duanedesign> hmmm
<Cheri703> :/ it will boot into win98 though!
<Cheri703> that's what's installed on it -_-
<Cheri703> I might see if I can just steal the floppy out of it, my desktop doesn't like the one that's in it...
<rainstake> permissions denied in UI when trying to rmdir .caine-from-deb, anyone know the answer to this dilemma?
<duanedesign> sudo
<duanedesign> oh in ui
<duanedesign> rainstake: if you are trying to manipulate a file that is outside your users Home directory you will need t open a root version of nautilus
<rainstake> I installed it from the download page, that is, I installed Caine, but then it was broken (their term) and so I wanted to remove it and was denied.
<rainstake> Okay.  So install nautilus?  I have Ubuntu 10.04.
<duanedesign> you can open a Terminal and type: gksudo nautilus
<rainstake> Okay.  Trying that now.
<duanedesign> rainstake: nautilus is the window manager in Ubuntu
 * Cheri703 gave up and put the floppy into a different computer...
<duanedesign> Cheri703: the only other thing i could think of is trying different boot parameters. I think it is f6 when the CD starts. maybe put at the end:   noapic nosplash
<Cheri703> hmm...k
<Cheri703> I may come back to it at some point
<rainstake> Thank you duanedesign.  The root File Browser popped up (i.e. opened).  A 'Desktop' icon exists.
<Cheri703> looks like it may be working in the other computer
<aveilleux> rainstake: That's /root/Desktop... your Desktop folder is /home/<username>/Desktop
<rainstake> Is there a next step to take in rmdir .caine-from-deb?  I even tried to recursively remove it.
<aveilleux> rainstake: Did you do an rm -r .caine-from-deb ?
<rainstake> I tried, and even tried a rmdir -rf, but no success.
<aveilleux> rainstake: sudo rm -rf .caine-from-deb/ ?
<rainstake> Okay, I am tyring that now.
<rainstake> Success!  Thank you, aveilleux.  So, now I have to read up on the properties of sudo.  That' is so nice to have it removed.  Now I can see what the problem was with installing it in the first place.
<rainstake> Merci!!!
<rainstake> Thank you, too, duanedesign.
<aveilleux> rainstake: No problem
<aveilleux> !sudo | rainstake
<rainstake> how to install an update of mozilla, when it downloads as a .tar or whatever?
<aveilleux> Oh no, where did ubot go D:
<aveilleux> rainstake: Do you need to update Firefox manually? Is the version in the repositories not sufficient?
<rainstake> Yes, to both your questions, it seems.  I thought downloading the new mozilla (Firefox, really) would update to the new Firefox version automatically, but it looks like I have to manually open the tar and then implement it in UI.
<rainstake> I mean via command line.
<rainstake> Same goes for a warzone2100 game I want to install.
<duanedesign> rainstake: here is a good link that explains root and sudo  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<rainstake> Great, thank you, duandesign.  I have to go, now, because I need to do some errands while the sun is out.  You all are very awesome and I think this is an very great support communty.
<duanedesign> awesome come back and see us
<rainstake> Definitly.
<rainstake> Cheers.
<duanedesign> o/
<Cheri703> so, new question: I now have ubuntu recognizing that a floppy drive exists, but won't read the disk
<Cheri703> so how do I get it to recognize?
<Cheri703> the files on the disks are from an old mac
<Cheri703> don't know if that has anything to do with it
<aveilleux> Cheri703: It might be using the hfs file system, and I don't know if the Linux kernel supports it by default
<Cheri703> ok, can support be installed?
<Cheri703> because it isn't acknowledging that anything is on the disks (I've tried 2)
<pleia2> not sure it supports it by default, but you should be able to modprobe the module if it's not already loaded
<pleia2> so first do: lsmod | grep hfs
<pleia2> that will list modules and see if hfs is in there (it's not on mine by default)
<pleia2> if you get nothing from that command: sudo modprobe hfsplus
<pleia2> that will load the hfs module into the kernel and hopefully it'll work from there
<Cheri703> ok
<Cheri703> worth a shot!
<Cheri703> no love :(
<geirha> sudo file -s /dev/fd0
<geirha> I think that should tell you what filesystem it uses.
<Cheri703> /dev/fd0: DOS floppy 1440k, x86 hard disk boot sector
<geirha> Does this output anything?   sudo mount /dev/fd0 /mnt
<geirha> If not, try: ls /mnt
<Cheri703> yay!
<Cheri703> now to see if I can open the dang files!
<pleia2> :)
<Cheri703> thank you!
<ibuclaw> Cheri703, floopy disk?
<Cheri703> yup
 * ibuclaw recalls some Gnome tool for that
<Cheri703> going to remove a bunch of files for a client who doesn't have a 3.5 floppy drive anymore
<geirha> It's been ages since I had a floppy drive, so I don't know any ways to access it other than from the command line :)
<ibuclaw> apt-cache search floppy
<ibuclaw> fdutils - Linux floppy utilities
<ibuclaw> The package includes the following items:
<ibuclaw> - fdmount: automatically mounts/unmounts disks when they are inserted/removed;
<Cheri703> ahhh, sweet
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<ibuclaw> I'll have a look at the package like
<ibuclaw> s/like/list
<Cheri703> hmm, one of them was a doc, but this next one is all weird names and junk, and it's saying "pc formatted disk with no filesystem"
<ibuclaw> looks like it might have a service that comes with the package too
<Cheri703> no idea what format the files are :/
<ibuclaw> http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/i386/fdutils/filelist
<ibuclaw> nope, no service. :)
<mic_working> hello
<MrChrisDruif> Hai mic_working
<mic_working> hello. Which video capture card do you recommend for Ubuntu/Linux?
<MrChrisDruif> mic_working: It used to be nVidia, but I've heard stories of people running Ati great these days as well...I'm running Ati with default graphics....works great...only backlight dimming doesn't work
<MrChrisDruif> Ow....capture card....
<MrChrisDruif> Didn't read you question well :P
<mic_working> lol
<mic_working> well i have an nvidia
<MrChrisDruif> mic_working: Capture card, as in TV recording?
<mic_working> yes MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Analog or digital?
<mic_working> both
<mic_working> I dont know how it works
<mic_working> MrChrisDruif: ie from AV to the computer
<mic_working> analog right.
<mic_working> or hdmi to the computer
<MrChrisDruif> AV?
<MrChrisDruif> mic_working: what are you trying to accomplish? :)
<mic_working> MrChrisDruif: video capturing.
<MrChrisDruif> From what source?
<mic_working> MrChrisDruif: from VHS/DVD
<mic_working> Antena etc
<mic_working> to the computer
<MrChrisDruif> Aha...
<mic_working> ?
<MrChrisDruif> VHS is at least analog :)
<mic_working> i know that
<mic_working> 21:24:31 <MrChrisDruif> Analog or digital?                                                                                                                                                                                  +tronyx
<MrChrisDruif> You need to know what output your source has ...
<mic_working> 21:24:37 ::: alphur [~joshua@cpe-76-90-165-115.socal.res.rr.com] has quit [Remote host closed the connection]                                                                                                               +UndiFineD
<mic_working> 21:24:40 <mic_working> both
<UndiFineD> mic_working: ?
<mic_working> copy paste fail
<UndiFineD> :P
<mic_working> MrChrisDruif: ok if I want from VHS
<mic_working> to the computer
<mic_working> what do I need
<MrChrisDruif> mic_working: You need a video capture card which can handle analog input...I'm looking if I can find a list of some sort :)
<alphur> what
<mic_working> yeah
<MrChrisDruif> mic_working: http://www.mythtv.org/docs/mythtv-HOWTO-3.html <- this might help...
<mic_working> I think my nvidia card has a capture thing
<mic_working> not sure.
<MrChrisDruif> mic_working: Mythtv is open source project that is focused at video capturing...the link I send should mention things like which hardware is supported and which software you'd need :)
<mic_working> yeah im reading
<mic_working> MrChrisDruif: http://www.nvidia.com/object/product_geforce_gts_250_us.html
<MrChrisDruif> mic_working: You've got that card?
<mic_working> yea
<mic_working> MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah, it seems it's only a graphics card mic_working :)
<mic_working> :)
<MrChrisDruif> Like graphics out only....not in :)
<mic_working> yeah not in
<mic_working> :p
<whyme> hi !
<mic_working> hello
<MrChrisDruif> Only Ati used to have TV cards integrated .... All-in-wonders they were called if I remember correct :)
<MrChrisDruif> Hai whyme :) Why is it you?
<mic_working> i dont like ati
<mic_working> :)
<whyme> yes, ati all in wonder, i was the good old time ....
<mic_working> MrChrisDruif: http://i52.tinypic.com/2dljaqt.png do you know which app is this to test the speakers id like to reinstall it
<MrChrisDruif> I've had an Ati 9700 and now a radeon 3540 or something...passed the all-in-wonders
<mic_working> because it's not working lol
<MrChrisDruif> mic_working: I don't know...never used it....but you're on Ubuntu right?
<mic_working> yes
<mic_working> #ubuntu aint help
<mic_working> too many ppl asking questions few answering
<MrChrisDruif> You can go to the sound preferences (System > Sound I think) and check which output is selected :)
<whyme> could some help me with my little firefox/flash/youtube problem ?
<MrChrisDruif> !ask
<mic_working> whyme: it's crashing right :)
<mic_working> firefox update ruined it
<MrChrisDruif> No !ask?.... whyme: just ask :)
<aveilleux> MrChrisDruif: No ubot2 in the userlist today :(
<MrChrisDruif> Hmmm....how's ubot2? Is he sick?
<MrChrisDruif> mic_working: Did you find it?
<mic_working> MrChrisDruif: ei yes.. everything is working
<mic_working> front and back jacks speakers and mic
<mic_working> hdmi audio out
<mic_working> etc
<mic_working> only the test speakers isnt.
<MrChrisDruif> mic_working: Who needs "test" speakers? I prefer speakers I can hear :D
<mic_working> yeah
<mic_working> MrChrisDruif: it's just I uninstalled stuff related with audio before
<mic_working> and that stopped working.
<mic_working> ;(
<mic_working> if i could reinstall this thing
<mic_working> maybe it would work again
<mic_working> dunno.
<MrChrisDruif> None of your speakers are producing sound?
<mic_working> they are
<mic_working> the problem is that application to test the sound
<mic_working> I press left and right but it doesnt produce sound lol
<mic_working> and logs dont show information about it
<MrChrisDruif> Does that application have some output selection setting somewhere?
<mic_working> no lol
<MrChrisDruif> Hmmm...I dunno :)
<MrChrisDruif> But testing application is only for testing....real functioning ALWAYS has my vote over testing :P
<mic_working> MrChrisDruif: it has an option to select the device i want to test
<mic_working> analog stereo duplex
<MrChrisDruif> That's what I meant....output, device to test....same to me :)
<mic_working> MrChrisDruif: it's some config file that is messed up
<mic_working> because it works in livecd/fresh install
<MrChrisDruif> You could try sudo apt-get purge <app-name> -y && sudo apt-get install <app-name>
<MrChrisDruif> Purge also removes config files
<mic_working> MrChrisDruif: i dont even know the name of the package
<MrChrisDruif> The -y suggests yes, so you don't have to confirm you want to purge it...
<mic_working> gnome-volume-control
<mic_working> i guess
<MrChrisDruif> Where could I find this sound testing app?
<MrChrisDruif> Never heard of it (nor found the need for it :P)
<mic_working> MrChrisDruif: system preferences sound
<mic_working> then hardware tab
<mic_working> choose device and click test
<mic_working> MrChrisDruif: take a look http://0pointer.de/blog/projects/speaker-setup.html
<MrChrisDruif> That sound testing thing also doesn't work with me....but I can play music all I want :P
<mic_working> yeah
<mic_working> strange
<mic_working> ll
<mic_working> it's a bug or something
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah...<_<"
<mic_working> fvck it
<mic_working> :p
<mic_working> god damn
<mic_working> another firefox crash related with flash.
<MrChrisDruif> Ow....somehow I got it working <_<"
<mic_working> how?!
<MrChrisDruif> Somehow my hdmi output was selected <_<"
<mic_working> hm
<mic_working> I also hdmi output but it doesnt show in gnome-volume thing
<mic_working> maybe it's using the hdmi
<MrChrisDruif> Was playing some movies this afternoon....but was hearing sound on my headphones <_<"
<MrChrisDruif> Hmmm....it's not configured right I believe...it doesn't overwrite current settings or something....
<mic_working> it doesnt with hdmi
<mic_working> work
<mic_working> is there a way to "track" what audio device is doing?
 * MrChrisDruif thinks there is....but doesn't know what app does that :P
<mic_working> lol
<duanedesign> padevcontrol
<mic_working> duanedesign: i only have pavucontrol
<mic_working> and there is padevchooser
<duanedesign> sorry it is pavucontrol
<mic_working> yes i have it
<mic_working> duanedesign: it looks like these buttons http://i52.tinypic.com/2dljaqt.png are disabled
<mic_working> :\
<mic_working> padevchooser:
<mic_working>  Depends: paprefs but it is not going to be installed
<duanedesign> mic_working: i wouldnt worry about it, mine do not work either :P
<mic_working> bug maybe
<mic_working> :)
<duanedesign> i think so
<mic_working> duanedesign: do you what is this for
<mic_working> pulseaudio-module-jack
<duanedesign> it allows pulse audio to talk to the JACK daemon
<mic_working> duanedesign: do you if it comes already installed in ubuntu?
<mic_working> know*
<duanedesign> no, unless you are using UBuntu Studio
<mic_working> hm ok tks
<mic_working> duanedesign: btw do you anything  about video capture in linux?
<mic_working> know* (sh!t)
<duanedesign> I have used PiTiVi
<duanedesign> the default video editor
<mic_working> duanedesign: i mean capture from tv/vhs/dvd using a video capture card
<MrChrisDruif> He really wants to capture video duanedesign :)
<mic_working> :D
<MrChrisDruif> I gave him a link to mythtv with supported hardware etc...
<mic_working> MrChrisDruif: and im also thinking of streaming with VLC
<mic_working> MrChrisDruif: im from portugal and now they use dvb-t
<mic_working> but i still dont have it only antenna and iptv
<duanedesign> mic_working: you could probablly find lots of threads on the forums about that
<MrChrisDruif> Ow god....dvb-t....I hope it's better than dvb-t in holland <_<"
<mic_working> MrChrisDruif: I have a iptv service that uses a box
<mic_working> it's like a mediacenter but the content inside of it is encrypted
<mic_working> :p
<mic_working> Finding cards that will work under a Linux operating system isn't as easy as browsing Amazon for a good choice and checking which operating systems are supported by the device - you will need to do more research based on the type of card and the number of tuners in order to find out if there is a Linux driver suitable for the device. This is a regularly-changing world of information, so there are a couple of websites that you should vi
<mic_working> linuxtv.org
<mic_working> http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hardware_Device_Information
<mic_working> Video Disk Recorder, also known as Linux VDR, a software to record and store digital video on a Linux computer
<mic_working> good?
<metta> that isn't really ubuntu related, try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic mic_working
<mic_working> it's linux related lol
<MrChrisDruif> What?
<MrChrisDruif> mic_working: Also PVR is used (Personal Video Recorder)
<mic_working> MrChrisDruif: im watching a video about vlc streaming
<mic_working> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e58m-UAbZoE
<MrChrisDruif> Good going... mic_working
<mic_working> lol
<mic_working> streaming music
<mic_working> lol
 * mic_working hides from MAFIAA
<mic_working> vlc encrypts the traffic nice
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-03-06
<bwright> Hello.
<xAndromeda> kinda wierd but i just noticed that my rightclick menues are really slow at opening sub menues
<xAndromeda> actually jsut dropdown menues with submenues in general
<xAndromeda> like i have to wait 2-5 seconds for it to load then its snappy again
<rainstake> Tried to reinstall caine-from-deb with sudo apt-get install -f, but I am given a message that says 'caine-from-deb_0.1.6a_i386.deb', anyone know the fix?
<rainstake> I mean, I get the message that 'could not open 'caine-from-deb_0.1.6a_i386.deb', anyone know the fix?
 * jade_qq a
<jade_qq> hi,all,i have a problem.i can open a website begin https,but can't http,how can i do ?thanks
<zkriesse> jade_qq: Sounds like an issue with the site itself
<jade_qq> i can open https://gmail,but can't http://google
<zkriesse> hmm
<zkriesse> What browser are you using
<jade_qq> chrome
<jade_qq> i usr wget,it echo no route to host,but i can ping
<jade_qq> inlu@RD-AAA:/etc$ wget www.google.com
<jade_qq> --2011-03-06 11:58:46--  http://www.google.com/
<jade_qq> Resolving www.google.com... 66.249.89.104
<jade_qq> Connecting to www.google.com|66.249.89.104|:80... failed: No route to host.
<jade_qq> qinlu@RD-AAA:/etc$
<jade_qq> what happened?
<jade_qq> help~~~
<bringit645> what's the best way to start coding in ubuntu?
<rainstake> any one know how to solve the following error message: "package in incosistent state"
<rainstake> I was trying to uninstall caine-from-deb
<ray_> I know that Hotmail is microsoft but why doesn't hotmail usually display pictures using Firefox with Ubuntu?
<ray_> You might say to use gmail
<ray_> well I have a gmail account
<ray_> it's just not with my family
<ray_> Well, it doesn't matter
<ray_> see ya
<albert_> hi need some help here. has anyone install ubuntu into acer 4738z?
<albert_> i can't continue installation because unavailable driver
<albert_> like "intel tco watchdog timer driver"
<bioterror> hmmm
<albert_> and "input driver event debug module"
<albert_> and "broadcomsta wireless driver"
<albert_> and "pc speaker beeper driver"
<bioterror> albert_, you dont get into a desktop+
<bioterror> it doesnt boot?
<albert_> sorry i dont get you
<bioterror> do you get into "desktop" and you can click the installer
<bioterror> or does it hang during the "boot up sequence"
<albert_> now i am in the desktop with two icon on the left top conner
<bioterror> yes
<albert_> one of which is the install unbuntu 20.20
<albert_> sorry 10.10
<albert_> nothing happen when i click the icon
<bioterror> albert_, can you boot and check the integrity of the disc
<bioterror> "Check disc for defects"
<albert_> do u mean the disc i installing from
<bioterror> yes
<albert_> i am installing from a thumbdrive
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> usb
<albert_> ok let me try frist
<bioterror> you could check the md5checksum of the .iso file
<Bipul`> bioterror,  i need a help
<bioterror> what
<bioterror> Bipul`, what's your problem
<Bipul`> can i pm you bioterror
<albert_> bioterror- i've just did a new boot disk using ubuntu for netbook but still the same.
<albert_> currently i am downloading a new iso of the ubuntu desktop
<bioterror> can you check the md5sum of it?
<bioterror> to be sure that the iso file is okay
<albert_> sorry i do not know how to do that
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<albert_> thanks
<albert_> dir
<albert_> bioterror- thanks for all the help. but things are still the same. i have to logoff now
<albert_> again thanks
<albert_> i will come back again later
<albert_> bye
<kristian-aalborg> hi all
<kristian-aalborg> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1701138 <--- does my pic show?
<ikt> heya kristian-aalborg :)
<kristian-aalborg> hey ikt
<ikt> I can't see any picture :s
<ikt> you are talking about your forum avatar?
<MrChrisDruif> kristian-aalborg: if you're talking about your avatar....it doesn't show ;)
<kristian-aalborg> dammit
<kristian-aalborg> ah, nm... I got it
 * kristian-aalborg is beautiful
 * MrChrisDruif thinks no-one should brag <_<"
<kristian-aalborg> I take that as a "yes, he is" :P
<MrChrisDruif> I would take it as "Meh, could be worse"
<MrChrisDruif> :P
<MrChrisDruif> 9×16 Medieval <= I like this one (not through the complete list)
<MrChrisDruif> t is also nice
<alexMocanu> hi everybody
<alexMocanu> simple question about how memory is allocated when running your program...
<alexMocanu> so suppose you have a local variable int i; somewhere in your source code. when you compile it, will there by allocated memory for it even though you may not use that variable at all in your program?
<tsimpson> alexMocanu: usually, yes
<alexMocanu> tsimpson well what are the exceptions then?
<tsimpson> well, the compiler _may_ detect that it's never used and get rid of it, but it may not
<tsimpson> you could use -Wunused or -Wunused-variable when compiling to get warning about that kind of thing
<alexMocanu> ok, cheers tsimpson!
<xyclo> evilduanedesign,??
<xyclo> haha i like that
<xyclo> is that an non-helpful duanedesign??
<xyclo> a
<xyclo> Question, evilduanedesign: About fglrx, if you remember our chat the other day, would these Gentoo instrucitions work with Ubuntu
<xyclo> http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Lenovo_ThinkPad_T400
<xyclo> ...
<xyclo> ...
<xyclo> ...
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install fglrx
<bioterror> sudo Xorg -configure
<bioterror> sudo mv xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bioterror> sudo reboot
<bioterror> actually
<bioterror> ubuntu has that driver thingie in the menu
<bioterror> I dunno what that's called as I'm not running vanilla 'buntu
<JoeMaverickSett> (on the panel) System > Administration > Additional Drivers
<xyclo> thanks bioterror
<xyclo> it is not that I don't know how to do it
<xyclo> it does not work
<xyclo> we had a long back and forth with duanedesign the other day
<xyclo> we tried lots of things, and ended looking at bug reports...
<bioterror> which ati card you have?
<bioterror> I have 4350 and no problems with radeonhd and catalyst
<xyclo> mobility radeon hd3400
<xyclo> lenovo t400
<xyclo> let's see the catalyst...
<bioterror> what's wrong with the radeonhd?
<xyclo> It is installed
<xyclo> but I cannot activate it
<xyclo> it conflicts with the kernel
<xyclo> hm
<xyclo> Catalyst? How do I check? I think I installed 11.2
<xyclo> oh!
<xyclo> It might have worked this time...
<xyclo> I'll be back after restart
<xyclo> Thanks!
<xyclo> Hi again
<xyclo> fglrx
<xyclo> is working
<xyclo> great!
<xyclo> Bad thing is that it works with the generic kernel, but not the rt one
<xyclo> I need the rt one for low latency + no xruns  with my FW audio interface...
<xyclo> I guess I can use video intensive apps with generic and audio with rt, when I need them...
<xyclo> Thanks
<holstein> xyclo: try -lowlatency
<holstein> i assume you are in lucid?
<xyclo> hi. holstein
<xyclo> I just switched (back) to Maverick
<xyclo> You know why?
<xyclo> the torrent link to 10.04 64bit is broken...
<xyclo> So I got lazy...
<xyclo> Anyway,
<xyclo>  I'll give the lowlatency a try
<holstein> what -rt kernel are you using then?
<xyclo> It did not seem to work nearly as well as rt.
<xyclo> As I said, I just switched back
<holstein> you want https://launchpad.net/~abogani/+archive/ppa
<xyclo> I have not even installed rt
<xyclo> yep
<holstein> why do you need it?
<holstein> realtime synths?
<xyclo> xruns go down dramatically
<holstein> right
<xyclo> yep
<holstein> OK
<xyclo> yoshimi, remember?
<holstein> :)
<holstein> now i do
<xyclo> but I'll see
<xyclo> I have more ram now
<xyclo> and 64bit
<xyclo> although same sound card
<xyclo> firewire ESI-PRO Quatafire
<xyclo> works great
<holstein> cool
<holstein> i found in natty
<xyclo> but lots of xruns...
<xyclo> hm...
<xyclo> what?
<holstein> -lowlatency performed as well as -realtime
<xyclo> aha!
<holstein> with my presonus firepod
<xyclo> I am so anxious waiting for Natty
<holstein> xyclo: what chipset do you have?
<xyclo> chipset...
<xyclo> let's see
<holstein> run lspci
<holstein> if you *dont* have a texas instruments chipset
<holstein> you can stop beating your head against the wall
<holstein> and just get something with TI chip
<xyclo> Intel Corp Mobile 4?
<xyclo> Does that make sense?
<xyclo> holstein, something with TI chip?
<holstein> yup
<holstein> firewire TI chipset
<holstein> thats what you want
<holstein> for example
<holstein> when i run modest JACK settings
<holstein> with -generic kernel
<holstein> say, something in the 20+ms range
<holstein> i dont get xruns
<holstein> unless im opening and closing big apps
<holstein> like ardou
<holstein> r
<xyclo> right
<xyclo> nice!
<holstein> but not idle xruns
<holstein> BUT
<holstein> with a funky chipset
<holstein> you'll just get them
<holstein> nothing you can do about it really
<xyclo> I see...
<xyclo> Well, for my next interface purchase I'll remember that!
<xyclo> Hey, what system do you run?
<xyclo> I mean Ubuntu, Arch...
<xyclo> ubuntu-beginners... duh?
<holstein> ubuntu on most everything
<xyclo> ok
<xyclo> hey, holstein, the low latency I get from abogani as well? for Maverick??
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> you can add that PPA anyways
<holstein> AFAIK
<xyclo> yes, I have it
<holstein> i just DL'd the .debs
<xyclo> but for Maverick?
<webjadmin> Wow, I missed xChat. :D
<holstein> xyclo: thats the way i did it
<xyclo> ok
<xyclo> you also run 10.10?
<holstein> and i was told you can just add the lucid or natty one
<xyclo> aha
<xyclo> I thought I ran into some trouble originally, to instell rt maybe, and that's why I switched to 10.04
<xyclo> install
<holstein> maybe
<xyclo> we'll see...
<holstein> i assure you its your chipset though
<holstein> ask Strayfolk
<holstein> next time you see 'em in #ubuntustudio
<holstein> had a ricoh chip set
<holstein> was trying all kinds of things
<holstein> rtirq
<holstein> kernels
<holstein> you name it
<holstein> TI chip set is what did it :)
<xyclo> Actually with rt I get 0(0) xruns throughout
<xyclo> using 48kHz, ~10ms
<xyclo> 4ins, 8outs
<xyclo> so, not bad
<JackyAlcine> Hey, is Snort good for security?
<JackyAlcine> Or is there a better one?
<holstein> xyclo: 10ms is find
<xyclo> but rt has quite a few limitations I see
<holstein> fine*
<xyclo> fine, yes
<xyclo> no complaints
<holstein> if you need lower latency
<xyclo> just rt...
<holstein> move closer to your speakers ;)
<xyclo> hahah
<holstein> i can get 1.2 stable
<holstein> but i hardly ever do that
<xyclo> well, firepod...
<xyclo> don't have the money right now. In between jobs.
<xyclo> Long between too...
<holstein> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntustudio/+bug/695893
<holstein> ^^ might be relavant to you
<xyclo> it seems so
<Eriam> hello
<Eriam> i need a lot of help from a patient person :)
<Eriam> can i find such a person here ?
<xyclo> plenty, Eriam
<Eriam> good :D
<Eriam> thank god
<Eriam> so guys... my problem goes like this
<xyclo> thank the admins better :)
<Eriam> windows user here .. so ...
<Eriam> i want to install LAMP ... on a ubuntu 10.10 desktop ... not server cause im used to GUI + i dont have experience with the linux command lines at all
<Eriam> all the sites i found that say how to install apache and the rest .. tell me that i just have to use sudo apt-get install apache2 for example
<oCean> Eriam: as i tried to point out, there is an easy way: use the 'tasksel' command
<Eriam> but when execute the command ... it says it cannot find the thing ...
<oCean> Eriam: tasksel is a tool that installs multiple related packages as a co-ordinated "task" onto your system
<JoeMaverickSett> Eriam: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/9030439/InstallingALAMPServer.pdf that pdf shows you how :)
<Eriam> is tasksel a basic application in a desktop version of ubuntu or do i use synaptic to bring it ?
<JoeMaverickSett> !tasksel
<oCean> Eriam: first, you have to install it: "sudo apt-get install tasksel"
<oCean> after that, "sudo tasksel install lamp-server" will do it all for you
<Eriam> well ... im gonna try that after the update module applies all the modifications ...
<Eriam> I must sound like a real moron to u guys :))
<JoeMaverickSett> Eriam: that pdf was from a ubuntu-classroom session.
<JoeMaverickSett> Eriam: no, you don't sound like one. :)
<oCean> Eriam: but, as ikonia told you in #ubuntu, on https://help.ubuntu.com you'll find a guide that introduces you to the basics of Linux.
<holstein> Eriam: check out http://www.turnkeylinux.org/lamp
<holstein> i used to run some of these appliances in virtual box :)
<Eriam> im gonna look into that too ... it's a lot of info at once
<oCean> Eriam: yes, a lot of info. I really would recommend installing LAMP using tasksel, (more info https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tasksel)
<Eriam> will try that in a moment... installing pidgin on it now ...  then im gonna reset the system so as the updates take effect then im gonna try installing LAMP through that
<Eriam> so ... theoreticaly after i use tasksel and manage to install LAMP , webHTB ... the network shaping tool... it should work ... i guess
<oCean> Eriam: I'm not sure what your goal is, but if you're a beginner at linux, don't expect everything to work automagically. You really should learn the basics
<Eriam> yeah i know that ... but im kinda forced to do it ...
<Eriam> so i got lamp to install
<Eriam> finaly somtheing works ^^
<oCean> !yay
<Eriam> :))
<xyclo> holstein, I cannot even see abogani's ppa in maverick...
<xyclo> available series: Lucid & Natty
<xyclo> I'll have to wait a month to make pc music (till Natty)... Back to guitar I guess
<holstein> xyclo: just DL the debs
<holstein> http://ppa.launchpad.net/abogani/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/l/
<holstein> xyclo: ^^ that worked for me in maverick
<holstein> i got the idea from http://jackschnippes.freeunix.net/index.php/2010/11/04/lowlatency-kernel-and-realtime-kernel-for-ubuntu-10-10-maverick
<holstein> xyclo: you added the PPA ?
<holstein> and ran sudo apt-get update?
<Eriam> so ... i installed the LAMP ... now how can i start the processes ?
<oCean> Eriam: most likely they are running. And setup to run after you boot
<Eriam> how do i start mysql ^^ ?
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<holstein> maybe read ^^
<xyclo> holstein, yep
<holstein> xyclo: what about sudo apt-cache search linux-lowlatency ?
<holstein> no good?
<xyclo> returns nothing
<holstein> how did you add the PPA ?
<xyclo> synaptic. Repos. Other Software
<holstein> try - sudo apt-add-repository ppa:abogani/ppa
<xyclo> I can see it in that list, but not under "Origin" in main Synaptic page
 * xyclo is doing as instructed...
<oCean> Eriam: probably running. Type ps axuww | grep sql to check
<xyclo> holstein, "Error reading https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~abogani/+archive/ppa: HTTP Error 502: Bad Gateway
<xyclo> "
<holstein> OK
<holstein> xyclo: go and get rid of that PPA
<holstein> if its still in your sources
<holstein> from before..
<Eriam> this is rly getting on my nerves
<Eriam> :-<
<holstein> Eriam: check out http://www.turnkeylinux.org/lamp
<holstein> setting up mysql is not trivial
<holstein> i did it once, to say that i could :)
<holstein> xyclo: OK
<holstein> this is the PPA you should try
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~kxstudio-team/+archive/kernel/
<holstein> sudo apt-add repository ppa:kxstudio-team/kernel
<holstein> you can try that linux-realtime-31 kernel
<trinikrono>  Eriam is it just a test server?
<Eriam> so i got lamp up ..
<Eriam> and i wanna use a software that helps me to do some network shaping
<Eriam> from here https://www.webhtb.ro/how-to/details/?q=3
<holstein> Eriam: i would suggest trying what you got
<holstein> and using those tools as-needed
<Eriam> yeah but... what tool does ubuntu desktop have for network shaping ?
<holstein> wondershaper came up
<holstein> http://ubuntu-snippets.blogspot.com/2008/07/easy-network-traffic-shaping-on-your.html
<holstein> for me in google
<holstein> personally, ive never felt like i needed it
<holstein> Eriam: are you having complaints?
<holstein> about the traffic to your server?
<Eriam> im trying to get the server up so as to limit the trafic on a network ... i was told that that tool is newb friendly
<holstein> well, i would say im not really a noob anymore
<holstein> and nothing you have asked about so far is something i would consider newb-friendly
<Eriam> so i figured...
<holstein> but, why do you need it?
<Eriam> still ... im gonna continue trying ..
<Eriam> to limit download/upload speed of usesers on the network im in
<holstein> Eriam: i use ddwrt on my routers
<holstein> i think there are som advanced tools like thta in there
<holstein> Eriam: im not clear on why you need mysql
<holstein> for packet shaping
<Eriam> it's a requierment for the application
<holstein> seems like you can just install wondershaper
<holstein> per machine
<Eriam> it's easyer this way than to distribute that on every machine... those use windows
<Eriam> im gonna have a great headache tonight if i manage 2 to this
<Eriam> can you suggest a pdf or something like a tutorial on how to use ubuntu ? with commands and thing like that ? like a manual ... not a help file ?
<holstein> the wikis are helpful
<holstein> if you know what you are looking for
<trinikrono> Eriam: did you ever see the server guide
<holstein> Eriam: hey, http://www.turnkeylinux.org/forum/general/20101116/appliance-mastershaper-network-traffic-shaper
<holstein> http://www.mastershaper.org/index.php/Main_Page
<holstein> :)
<xyclo> holstein, question: If i install thr rt kernel, and fglrx does not work with it, it should still work when I run on my current generic kernel, right?
<holstein> xyclo: should
<xyclo> nice
<holstein> like dual booting
<holstein> in a way
<holstein> i do that on a laptop
<holstein> the wifi doesnt work with -realtime
<xyclo> exactly, it's what I thought
<holstein> i dont use 3d on my production machine anyways
<xyclo> really? wifi worked with abogani's rt kernel
<xyclo> but well...
<holstein> eh, i dont use networking either
<holstein> usually *
<xyclo> haha, what DO you do then...
<xyclo> Bass, right?
<holstein> make music :)
<holstein> well thats my day-job
<holstein> bass
<xyclo> nice
<JackyAlcine> How do you auto-identify in xChat?
<holstein> this might be a script for you JackyAlcine
<holstein> http://forum.xchat.org/viewtopic.php?p=10110
<Cheri703> JackyAlcine: on the "network list" you choose your network, choose edit, and just put in the password...
<Cheri703> at least initially, if it's for later, then yeah, try what holstein suggested: )
<Cheri703> * :)
<JackyAlcine> Cheri703, thanks. :D
<Cheri703> yep
 * Cheri703 uses xchat :)
<Eriam> can someone tell me how can i install a program that is already downloaded ?
<Eriam> after it's extracted
<holstein> Eriam: there should be a readme
<holstein> it really depends on the program
<holstein> what its dependancies are and what-not
<evilduanedesign> Eriam: is the program not available in the repositories?
<Eriam> no ... so guys ... i came early.er with the problem.. i managed to install all it's dependencies
<holstein> yeah ^^ apps in the repos are always the best/easiest way to go
<Eriam> and modified the rc.local file
<Eriam> meh ... now it tels me that i have 2 go to /var/www
<Eriam> went there
<Eriam> and executed the wget command to download the file from the given link
<Eriam> and it says that the link is not good
<Eriam> but still i managed 2 download the file with firefox
<Eriam> problem now is that i cant copy it's contents in var/www from home/username/downloads ....
<holstein> you have to sudo copy thing into var
<holstein> probably have to sudo wget thing into var
<holstein> maybe, cd /var/www
<holstein> sudo wget whatever
<Eriam> what does wget do more precisely ?
<holstein> it gets things
<holstein> from www
<holstein> DL's
<Eriam> and what is the copy comand from a folder to another ? is it something like sudo copy "home/user/ etc/file.x" to "var/www" ?
<holstein> cp
<holstein> probably need -R
<holstein> cp -R
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=439580
<aveilleux> Eriam: You'll have to also chown www-data:www-data file.x
<evilduanedesign> xyclo: you got flgrx working?
<bioterror> evilduanedesign, ofcourse, I was around :D
<evilduanedesign> lol
<bioterror> but I dunno what he did :--)
<evilduanedesign> bioterror: we could not get it to work with the RT kernel for nothing
<bioterror> mystical realtime
<holstein> yeah, it wont
<holstein> AFAIK
<holstein> theres a patch for the nvidia proprietary drivers
<holstein> -lowlatency should work fine though
<holstein> in both ways
<holstein> decent latency
<holstein> and 3d :)
<holstein> testing in natty looks good with the -realtime kernel
<holstein> hopefully, we generally wont need a -realtime kernel anymore
<evilduanedesign> holstein: i think the last bug we were at was bug 573748
<evilduanedesign> Launchpad bug 573748 in fglrx-installer "[MASTER] fglrx does not build on 2.6.33 kernel and higher" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/573748
<holstein> evilduanedesign: thats not RT specific then right?
<holstein> *in a couple minutes when that page loads, i'll read for myself ;)
<evilduanedesign> holstein: actually i think this is it :P
<evilduanedesign> Launchpad bug 159941 in fglrx-installer "fglrx driver does not work in RT kernel" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159941
<holstein> sounds about right
<holstein> no one is maintaining that kernel anyways
<evilduanedesign> i have too many bugs in my history
<evilduanedesign> aha
<holstein> in testing, we are going to go with the -lowlatency
<holstein> with ubuntustudio
<holstein> in natty
<holstein> either via PPA or in the repos
<holstein> not sure if anyone will maintain a realtime one
<holstein> hopefully, the -generic one will be suitable by 12.04 or so
<holstein> that will be awesome :)
<xyclo> Hey evilduanedesign
<xyclo> I see you guys had a whole discussion on the issue already
<xyclo> My take is that it won't work with the rt kernel
<xyclo> And now, apparently I cannot come back from standby...
<holstein> xyclo: with the RT kernel?
<holstein> yeah, that not really what that kernel is about
<holstein> IF you need to do both, -lowlatency is the way to go
<MrChrisDruif> Both? Vid and rt?
<MrChrisDruif> Than -lowlatency I'd guess
<holstein> MrChrisDruif: both have your cake, and eat it to ;)
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<MrChrisDruif> Yammy, cake...I could eat that....even now :P
<ubuntu42321> what is ext4 used for?
<pleia2> it's the default filesystem for ubuntu since 9.10
<ubuntu42321> im trying to resize my ubuntu partition and I have an extended and I have ext4
<ubuntu42321> which part is ubuntu on?
<pleia2> ext4
<ubuntu42321> ok, now, I'm on a livecd and when I run sudo update-grub2 I get an error.
<ubuntu42321> Do I need to chroot in order to run OS-Prober?
<ubuntu42321> and update-grub2?
<pleia2> what is the error?
<pleia2> you can chroot, but it usually finds it
<ubuntu42321> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo update-grub2
<ubuntu42321> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<pleia2> ah
<ubuntu42321> mhm :P
<ubuntu42321> I have two drives and I'm resizing Ubuntu to run on SDA. I have win7 on SDB so I need to let grub2 know this after the partition is done resizing.
<ubuntu42321> Do you know how to do that?
<xyclo> holstein, I have not tried with the kxstudio rt kernel yet
<xyclo> I am installing a bunch of other stuff now
<holstein> xyclo: firewire will probably still require lowlatency or realtime
<holstein> -generic still has issues in natty with firewire
<holstein> getting RT privs*
<MrChrisDruif> privs?
<xyclo> do you know another ppa for a lowlatency kernel (in Maverick)
<xyclo> privileges, right?
<holstein> yeah, whatever you want to call it
<xyclo> niceness?
<xyclo> don't know
<holstein> xyclo: you really shouldnt have to mess with that anymore either
<xyclo> yeah, I heard the podcast...
<xyclo> hehe
<holstein> http://imagebin.org/141459
<holstein> xyclo: 
<holstein> thats what is loosely proposed
<holstein> hopefully for natty
<holstein> we dropped the nice tweak from there
<xyclo> nice (pun intended)
<holstein> paultag and ailo are working on it :)
<xyclo> chapeau to them then
<Screw> hi all
<MrChrisDruif> Hai Screw :)
<Screw> how's things here?
<ubuntu42321> oh, things are fine. Just resizing my partition
<ubuntu42321> I need help chrooting into it though and updating grub2
<MrChrisDruif> Screw: Things are well....bit tired
<Screw> I experienced an interesting thing. I turn off X11 'cause I thought my laptop would be better battery time. However it became warmer. The  proprietary ATI driver didn't work on console and didn't put on powersaving mode my graphics card.
<MrChrisDruif> That's indeed interesting
<Screw> <ubuntu42321> Did you run out of space?
<ubuntu42321> Nope. I got another HDD.
<ubuntu42321> I dual-boot 10.10/win7x64
<ubuntu42321> I want sda to have ALL ubuntu and sdb to have ALL windows.
<ubuntu42321> before, sda was split in half
<ubuntu42321> Its about to be done resizing in two minutes.
<MrChrisDruif> What is the current set up then ubuntu42321?
<ubuntu42321> Now, I need to know how to chroot in and update grub2.
<ubuntu42321> Current setup?
<MrChrisDruif> With partitions and such...
<ubuntu42321> SDA will be done resizing in twenty seconds.
<ubuntu42321> SDB has win7x64 on it. SDA will have 10.10x64 on it.
<ubuntu42321> It's checking for errors now.
<ubuntu42321> SDA1+2 -used to- have win7x86 on it, while sda 3+5 had 10.10x64 on it.
<ubuntu42321> I deleted sda1+2 and resized sda3 and then sda5 to the rest of the drive.
<ubuntu42321> using gparted
<ubuntu42321> now, I have sda3 and sda5 as my ubuntu
<ubuntu42321> sdb is my win7
<MrChrisDruif> root and home?
<ubuntu42321> Right now, I need to update grub 2.
<ubuntu42321> MrChrisDruif, i dont know if it's seperated into root and home.
<MrChrisDruif> What are sda3 & 5? Is one swap?
<ubuntu42321> one is extended and one is ext4
<ubuntu42321> how do i check if one is swap or not? I dont think I made a swap space...
<ubuntu42321> I can provide screenshots or whatever you need me to do. I just want to get this fixed :P
<MrChrisDruif> Extended is a partition to put multiple partitions on it...
<MrChrisDruif> *IF* I'm not mistaken
<ubuntu42321> Ok. So, do I need to change that?
<ubuntu42321> How do I make ubuntu primary on sda?
<ubuntu42321> I'm going to just try and reboot.
<ubuntu42321> idk what grub is doing or if it changed at all but here we go!
<RealEyes> ok
<Screw> Does ubuntu4321 have ubuntu live cd or we can see him tomorrow? :)
<RealEyes> Screw, I am him.
<RealEyes> I have livecd
<RealEyes> The resize worked and I'm able to get into linux no problems.
<Screw> :)
<RealEyes> But, look at this pastebin: http://pastebin.com/cwMQaJGK
<MrChrisDruif> Great to *see* you RealEyes :)
<RealEyes> ;D
<RealEyes> os-prober and update-grub2 dont *see* my sdb w/ win7 on it
<MrChrisDruif> Meh :P
<RealEyes> haha! So, how do I get all these to play nice together?
<MrChrisDruif> Ow...*I might know*....<_<"
<RealEyes> >.>;
<RealEyes> I might try the way you know.
<MrChrisDruif> You probably need to fix Windows
<RealEyes> fix it how?
<MrChrisDruif> Just grab a Windows installer cd and boot to it...say you want to recover windows...
<MrChrisDruif> Then back in ubuntu do sudo update-grub(2?) again
<RealEyes> lmfao
<MrChrisDruif> What? :-/
<RealEyes> uh, yeah, I dont' have a windows CD.
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<MrChrisDruif> Lol
<RealEyes> I have win7 on a usb stick
<RealEyes> bootable
<Reaper50435> can anyone help me setup a brother MFC-490CW printer/scanner
<RealEyes> MrChrisDruif, you think I should do that?
<RealEyes> Maybe it's something wrong with the HDD in /sdb
<RealEyes> it was set up for raid before and I haven't messed with it since. I dont have raid on my pc
<MrChrisDruif> RealEyes: I'm not really sure, but I think the resizing had borked Windows up a bit.....boot to an installer (CD or USB ;)) of Windows should be able to fix the problem
<RealEyes> I will try and I shall return with news!
<Screw> good night
<fredhami> How do you set the Internet Content setting in Ubuntu? In Windows you go to Internet option from the control panel and select the Content tab.
<fredhami> hello?
<pleia2> I'm not sure what "Internet Content" is
<pleia2> can you explain?
<fredhami> I try one sec
<MrChrisDruif> Internet Content.....like filter?
<fredhami> IT lets you prevent you children accessing inapporiate material over the Internet
<fredhami> does ubuntu have something like that
<fredhami> ?
<pleia2> not by default
<pleia2> Dan's Guardian is probably the most popular
<pleia2> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DansGuardian
<fredhami> you can download Dan Guardian from SOftware Center?
<MrChrisDruif> fredhami: Set up OpenDNS, that way you can filter that content...and get a great speedboost to boot (can be relative that speed boost)
<pleia2> fredhami: yes, it's in the software center
<pleia2> it takes some configuration though
<fredhami> WHat is OpenDNS?
<MrChrisDruif> An alternative to your ISP's DNS servers :)
<fredhami> Is this available on the SOftware CEnter too?
<fredhami> and can it filter the content that accessible on the internet
<MrChrisDruif> http://www.opendns.com/
<MrChrisDruif> And you set it to filter that content....and for all PC's at once :)
<fredhami> where do I setup it up from?
<MrChrisDruif> It's all explained on the website :)
<fredhami> www.opendns.com?
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah, but without the question mark :)
<fredhami> So I have two options here I can set up Dan Guadian from the SOftware CEnter or set OpenDNS from it website www.opendns.com
<MrChrisDruif> I think there are more options, but those two are probably tour best shot :)
<fredhami> thankyou Ill check it out
<fredhami> i am planning to buy a netbook and install Ubuntu on it and sometimes my kids cans use it and I dont know how to block content on Ubuntu
<MrChrisDruif> Well, Firefox "might" have some content filtering options, not sure....no need for me.....single with no kids <_<"
<MrChrisDruif> I could suggest Lubuntu, if you think Ubuntu is to slow for the netbook :)
<einoensio> Hello everyone. I would like to have soundcard with 5.1 sound in AGP slot and i was just wondering what card work in ubuntu 10.10
<MrChrisDruif> I don't know einoensio, but I think most will work....just select the right output :)
<kristian-aalborg> trying to figure out if I should remove/ disable AppArmor for speed... any suggestions?
<MrChrisDruif> What does AppArmor do?
<fredhami> hay I tried to setup the internet content blocker with OpenDNS but there is some configuration involve.  WHat is the other application available in the SOftware Center called somthing Guardian and is it easier to install and use?
<MrChrisDruif> Dan Guardian pleia2 suggested, but I don't know if it's easier
<fredhami> thanks I check it out again
<MrChrisDruif> Your welcome fredhami
<MrChrisDruif> :)
<fredhami> I doing a search for Dan Guardian in the software center search box and its not finding it.
<fredhami> maybe its under some other catorgory
<fredhami> ?
<fredhami> MrCHrisDrif could you help me on this
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-02-27
<r4y> I want to test for skipping in my audio. Is there a program or tool that can do that?
<grasshopper1234> hey, i'm having problems establishing a net connection that goes through a router. modem -> computer on a lan cable works fine but  modem -> router -> computer  does not work. the router is a linksys wireless g wrt52gs. the wireless seemed to work on my cell phone before the router was reset but the lan connection to the computer did not. all of the lan cables do work. im running ubuntu 10.04 lts. not sure if there are 
<Unit193> You were cut off at "not sure if there are", and have you checked router/modem conflicts?
<grasshopper1234> im not sure, im fairly novice. i can follow directions well and ill be as thorough answering as possible. the router was broadcating a signal with an old configuration and password
<grasshopper1234> and i was able to use the wireless connection through my cell
<grasshopper1234> but aside from that no checking
<Unit193> Can you now? And what happens if when you are connected from your computer and you go to 192.168.1.1
<grasshopper1234> i cannot connect now because i am plugged directly into my modem on my computer. its a dell latitude laptop.
<grasshopper1234> when i was entering that ip address in both chrome and firefox it said the page was unavailable
<JoseeAntonioR> grasshopper1234 Maybe try with 192.168.0.1
<grasshopper1234> and i tried a variety
<grasshopper1234> like that one lol
<grasshopper1234> i think the numbers i entered were 192.168.1.1 192.168.1.2 192.168.101 192.168.1.102
<Unit193> Since you are into the router now, open a terminal and type  ifconfig
<Unit193> It'll tell you the IP
<Unit193> But that doesn't seem to be the issue.
<grasshopper1234> ah im not plugged into the router though, im plugged into the modem
<Unit193> I'd like to rule out the OS, do you happen to have any live CD?
<Unit193> And yeah, that's what I'm talking about, I just said router in plkace of modem. :P
<grasshopper1234> no live cd
<grasshopper1234> thanks for helping me though
<grasshopper1234> i could probably get computer to router going again, is there a good irc program for android?
<JoseeAntonioR> grasshopper1234 http://www.yaaic.org/
<grasshopper1234> thank you sir
<grasshopper1234> cant send messages from my phone though
<grasshopper12342> aha
<grasshopper12342> alright where to start
<JoseeAntonioR> grasshopper12342 You said you reset your router, right?
<grasshopper12342> yes sir
<grasshopper12342> still here
<JoseeAntonioR> grasshopper12342 Did you reset all the configuration or just turned it off and on?
<grasshopper12342> factory reset i believe, using the buttom on the back
<s-fox> Hello.
<JoseeAntonioR> s-fox Hello!
<JoseeAntonioR> grasshopper12342 Have you checked with your ISP that all values in the router are the same they give?
<s-fox> Hello JoseeAntonioR :-)
<grasshopper12342> dont know how to do that
<JoseeAntonioR> grasshopper12342 By ISP, I mean Internet Service Provider, the enterprise who gives you the Internet connection, as sometimes default values in the router are different from the ISP's configuration.
<grasshopper12342> im not sure where to locate those addresses, do i have to call them or is there an easier way to find out
<JoseeAntonioR> grasshopper12342 I think the easier way is to call them. In my opinion, this is a router configuration failure.
<grasshopper12342> i see. but i cant access the router from my computer when its connected through lan. is that a problem?
<JoseeAntonioR> grasshopper12342 Have you connected your router, and checked that the LAN connections are active?
<grasshopper12342> the router will acept the modem plugged into the internet slot and before reset it would
<JoseeAntonioR> grasshopper12342 I mean, if there are any lights indicating LAN activity, do they turn on while the router is on, and your PC is connected to it?
<grasshopper12342> yeah the lights on the front are blinking when plugged it so connection must be good
<JoseeAntonioR> grasshopper12342 Then, once the router is on, wait 1-5 minutes, and try connecting to 192.168.1.1
<grasshopper12342> i have firefox and chrome, which is better to use?
<JoseeAntonioR> grasshopper12342 Both of them are fine.
<grasshopper12342> connection timed out
<grasshopper12342> or unable to load page
<JoseeAntonioR> 192.168.0.1
<JoseeAntonioR> grasshopper12342 Are you on Ubuntu?
<grasshopper12342> yes 10.04 lts
<JoseeAntonioR> grasshopper12342 Then, please, on the network menu, click on Connection Information, and then, please give me the Default Route
<grasshopper12342> i dont even see a wired connection on the network list
<JoseeAntonioR> Then, you aren't connected, even to the router.
<JoseeAntonioR> grasshopper12342 ^^^
<grasshopper12342> but how can i connect to the modem
<grasshopper12342> with the same connections
<grasshopper12342> internet works with direct modem plus in over lan
<JoseeAntonioR> grasshopper12342 Then, maybe it's a router problem, probably it's not working
<grasshopper12342> interesting
<grasshopper12342> thanks for your help though
<JoseeAntonioR> grasshopper12342 No problem.
<grasshopper12342> if im plugged into the modem, i dont see a connection either but can surf web
<JoseeAntonioR> grasshopper12342 But with the router you should see one...
<grasshopper12342> got you.
<E3D3> Has Google's searchresult's anything to do with the distro or browser ? I found nothing on Debian's ? Iceweasel but Opera on Ubuntu 1st result is perfect !
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-02-28
<redtornado5252> Hello. Could someone help a new user with "authentication" errors?
<redtornado5252> I have a user account on Ubuntu 11.10 that was recently renamed. My orig. password work on the startup screen, but no where else. Trying to get apps etc from ubuntu software center. It wont accept my password for authentication
<urfr332gO> redtornado5252, you a member of the ubuntu forums
<redtornado5252> i dont think so. im @ askubuntu.com atm
<redtornado5252> the recovery mode pass reset did not work for me last time
<urfr332gO> redtornado5252, I have link that a mod gives there but you have to be a member to access it
<redtornado5252> ok, thanks. ill register
<urfr332gO> redtornado5252, check the 5th link. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=821685
<redtornado5252> haha, geez
<redtornado5252> you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:   	Your user account has less than 50 posts.         Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to  access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access  administrative features or some other privileged system? 	If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be
<redtornado5252> ill try again in a few, maybe awaiting activation
<holstein> redtornado5252: the recovery console is what you want.. from the grub list.. hold down shift while rebooting.. get to a root shell.. use the command passwd to change your username password
<redtornado5252> Ok, ill try that again. Thanks
<holstein> let us know the errors... check the caps lock... try a simpler one just for a moment.. you can always change it in the GUI where you may feel more comfortable later
<redtornado5252> ok, rebooting now
<redtornado5252> Ok so, recovery mode root access was not working. kept geting "read only file system" errors. just tried it in Xterm "passwd" and it seems to have worked for the moment
<redtornado5252> are the read only errors something i should be concerned with
<redtornado5252> thanks for the help.
<Guest720> hi all. got a question. what's the difference between synaptic and gdebi?
<geirha> synaptic is an apt frontend. gdebi is a dpkg frontend
<Unit193> Synaptic works with the repos and I don't think installs .deb fils, gdebi doesn't actaully install from the repo, bu.... That.
<Guest720> do I need both on system with nothing on it?
<geirha> You need neither; you can use apt-get and dpkg on the command-line. synaptic and gdebi are just guis that allow you to install packages without using the command-line.
<Guest720> Alright, let me ask like this: Is there anything that gdebi does, that I can't do with synaptic?
<geirha> No
<Guest720> Alright, I'm doing a Debian netinst and somebody tells me to install both...
<Guest720> In Virtualbox
<geirha> well, it's easier to install standalone deb-files with gdebi than synaptic
<geirha> with gdebi installed, you just double click a deb file and click install.
<Guest720> Ah OK thanks , didn't know that
<geirha> With synaptic, you first have to run synaptic, then go to the file menu and select one of the options there, then browse your way to the deb file, then mark the package for installation, then install.
<geirha> But the end result will be the same in either case
<Guest720> thanks for the info!
<Guest720> I recon Ubuntu has gdebi installed by default?
<geirha> aye
<geirha> Hm. Or it used to
<geirha> I have it on my 10.04 install, but not on 11.10
<geirha> Ah, the Ubuntu Software Center has encompassed that part
<geirha> So gdebi is no longer needed with the newer versions of the software center.
<Unit193> Unless you would like to replace USC with gdebi.
<Guest720> OK, I'm trying out an install in Virtualbox I wanna do on my mom's old laptop. It'll use LXDE and no software center, so I'll go with synaptic/gdebi.
<Unit193> For pangolin, there will be a lighter weight software center called "Lubuntu Software Center", but it is made in python for now.
<s-fox> Hello
<yawstick1> I deleted the status bar where minimized apps usually show
<yawstick1> i added back bar but cant seem to gets minimized apps to show up
<nothingspecial> yawstick1, which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<boxODER> hi
<s-fox> Hello boxODER
<s-fox> Goodbye.
<gribbly> I am trying to access a shared folder from a windows host on a ubuntu guest in vmware. I have installed open-vm-tools and enabled a shared folder. but the folder does not show up in /mnt/hgfs. there were a few errors during the open-vm-tools install "make: *** vmxnet: no such file or directory" and "make: *** vsock: no such file or directory".
<gribbly> i'm running ubuntu 11.10 desktop with kernel 3.0.0-16-generic
<urfr332gO> gribbly, you might try #vmware
<gribbly> can do
<urfr332gO> ;)
<philipballew_> sometimes the people who are in this channel dont always know vmware because they dont use it. They run Ubuntu on their physical hardware and thats the only system they want to run
<urfr332gO> I know vbox but never used vmware.
<philipballew_> yeah, I only use virtualbox to test other linux distros and have no idea about vmware
<philipballew_> some businesses  think its the best
<gribbly> i'm the opposite, never used virtualbox. We had a copy of vmware here no one was using so I started playing with it. so far it has made my life a lot easier for testing distros and client/settings on a virtual network. does virtualbox have a virtual network option?
<gribbly> *client/server settings
<gribbly> another question. when using dd, if i know the part of the file i want starts at block 2000, would i then use skip=1999 or skip=2000?
<geirha> the latter
<gribbly> thanks
<Xiziuz> hi peeps.. can i get some help ? i am new in kubuntu, and i want to update my kub, but cant find any update manager :/
<Unit193> !crosspost | Xiziuz
<ubot2`> Xiziuz: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<Unit193> It's called something else in K, don't remember as I don't really use it. Muon? Anyway, open a terminal and type sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Xiziuz> ok. ty ill try that :P
<Xiziuz> its working :D tysm
<Unit193> Sure. sudo apt-get dist-upgrade is something else that'll install new kernels and such.
<Xiziuz> and searched for muon, and yes it is :D
<Unit193> Mel got you in the other channel too.
<roswitha> hi all. got a question. I'm running ubuntu on a notebook with 512 MB RAM. Should I use Unity 2d?
<roswitha> I ask because I want to increase the size of the icons in the launcher. Can't do that in Unity 2d...
<Unit193> Well, you'd have to see if you can live with that, and if you can't there are other options such as Xubuntu since some think it's a little like Gnome2.
<roswitha> My mom uses the notebook. After I found out how much RAM it has, I installed Lubuntu with LXDE. Thing is, my mom's eyes are real bad and there's no option to increase text size for the whole OS as in ubuntu
<roswitha> so should I use unity 2d on a system with 512 MB RAM?
<Unit193> I haven't installed Unity once on my system, and I never said anything about Lubu this time. :P
<Unit193> Also, I need to leave 5 minutes ago, someone else should be around?
<lukjad> Can anyone here help me with this issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11721072
<urfr332gO> lukjad, did you look in printers to see if there was a driver there?
<lukjad> urfr332gO How do you mean?
<urfr332gO> lukjad, ubuntu has many drivers already.
<lukjad> urfr332gO When I installed it the printer refused to work, was listed as "Generic Text Only printer."
<lukjad> So I had to manually install it
<urfr332gO> lukjad, I understand, but maybe it is the same but in printers your driver will be scanned and if there is adriver available it will ask if you want it installed, just curious if you started there.
<urfr332gO> printer scanned that is
<lukjad> urfr332gO It installed it automatically, detected the right version. But it doesn't work.
<lukjad> I have to force an install using dkpg
<urfr332gO> lukjad, ah, bummer, not sure really.
<lukjad> urfr332gO It's just frustrating that I can't install anything without reinstalling my printer
<E3D3> I installed another distro (Blag), edited fstab and hoped to reach my Ubuntu & Storage partition. But now I need certain rights. Anyone who can point me in the right direction ?
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-02-29
<urfr332gO> E3D3, not really supported here, you might try their forums.
<s-fox> Hello.
<fireballin> Sup all, i am trying to duel boot linux with Win 7 but before the gui starts it locks  up and i can see where it says "unable to Mount Image" i am not really new to linux just new to the whole win 7 thing so not sure what is happening
<mcarrier> I am running ubuntu 11.10 and can't seem to find "udevinfo" command. Where did it go?
<nothingspecial> use udevadm
<nothingspecial> mcarrier, ^^
<mcarrier> I did, command not found.
<nothingspecial> you have to give it parrameters
<nothingspecial> eg udevadm info -q all -n /dev/sda1
<mcarrier> Still no good. FIle not found.
<mcarrier> Got it
<mcarrier> forgot the "sudo"
<nothingspecial> :)
<mcarrier> Can't tell you how many times I forget the "sudo". :-(
<nothingspecial> Dont forget you can type sudo !! when you forget the sudo to save you having to type the rest of the command again
<mcarrier> Yes, I am well versed in the "!!" as I often forget the sudo.
<mcarrier> Thanks for the help
<nothingspecial> :)
<nothingspecial> no problem
<anjar_95> I'm trying to install the python-based program Miramath, but get an error: "AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'QwtPolarPlot'" Any ideas?
<nothingspecial> looks like a dependency error anjar_95
<philipballew_> anjar_95, are you installing from apt-get/software center or from somewhere else?
<anjar_95> from source
<anjar_95> http://sourceforge.net/projects/miramath/files/Release%20Tarballs/
<philipballew_> okay, that makes sense. well then. i see that nothingspecial is right there
<nothingspecial> anjar_95, have you seen this http://miramath.newfrontierscompsoln.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=50&Itemid=18
<anjar_95> That doesn't work.
<anjar_95> I think.
<nothingspecial> Well. I know nothing of miramath itself but you need to make sure you have everything it requires to run installed
<philipballew_> I wonders if theres a updated ppa for it anywhere
<nothingspecial> There is a list of dependencies in the README file, have you installed them anjar_95
<anjar_95> At least I've tried
<nothingspecial> PyQt http://www.riverbankcomputing.co.uk
<nothingspecial> PyQwt and PyQwt3D http://pyqwt.sourceforge.net/
<nothingspecial> Ply http://www.dabeaz.com/ply/
<nothingspecial> SymPy http://code.google.com/p/sympy/
<nothingspecial> SciPy http://www.scipy.org
<anjar_95> Is there any easy way to check if they've been properly installed?
<nothingspecial> How did you install them?
<anjar_95> python setup.py
<nothingspecial> Seems like either PyQt or PyQwt is not installed, but I'm guessing
<nothingspecial> It says in the documentation "To install the program in your linux system, simply download the tarball containing the self extracting executable file as well as various bits and pieces it needs to run."
<nothingspecial> So you need to install the bits and pieces
<nothingspecial> I would suggest python-qt4-dev but I don't really know
<anjar_95> Do you know what this means?
<anjar_95> Determining the layout of your Qt installation...
<anjar_95> /usr/bin/qmake -o qtdirs.mk qtdirs.pro
<anjar_95> make -f qtdirs.mk
<anjar_95> g++ -c -pipe -g -Wall -W -O2 -D_REENTRANT  -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -I/usr/share/qt3/mkspecs/default -I. -I/usr/include/qt3 -o qtdirs.o qtdirs.cpp
<anjar_95> qtdirs.cpp:1:28: fatal error: QCoreApplication: Ingen slik fil eller filkatalog
<anjar_95> compilation terminated.
<anjar_95> make: *** [qtdirs.o] Error 1
<anjar_95> Error: Failed to determine the layout of your Qt installation. Try again using
<anjar_95> the --verbose flag to see more detail about the problem.
<nothingspecial> It means that there is something missing in your system that allows miramath to install
<nothingspecial> s/install/compile/
 * nothingspecial has to go
<nothingspecial> cya
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-03-01
<rehana> hi
<rehana> i am having problem with fqdn
<rehana> i had entered the following lines in /etc/hosts
<rehana> 10.1.31.212 oracle oracle10g oracle.oracle10g.com
<rehana> but when i type the command hostname --fqdn the output shows oracle10g
<rehana> where oracle10g is my hostname
<philipballew_> rehana, your trying to change your hostname?
<rehana> i apologize for delayed reply
<rehana> i am trying turn my pc to fqdn
<geirha> rehana: The fqdn should be first, followed by the aliases
<geirha> e.g.  10.1.31.212 oracle.oracle10g.com oracle
<Dangr_> Question: I have used Ubuntu on a desktop here and there. Are there any issues with using Ubuntu as the primary OS on a laptop? If I got a laptop and put Ubuntu on it are there hardware incompatibilities I would have to worry about?
<pleia2> depends on your hardware
<pleia2> runs fine on my laptops
<pleia2> you can search to see if someone else has tested your model here: https://friendly.ubuntu.com/
<pleia2> and you can use a live session (installer CD is also a livecd) to test
<Dangr_> Question: I have used Ubuntu on a desktop here and there. Are there any issues with using Ubuntu as the primary OS on a laptop? If I got a laptop and put Ubuntu on it are there hardware incompatibilities I would have to worry about?
<hobgoblin> hang on Dangr_ I'll pastebin pleia2 's answers to you :)
<hobgoblin> Dangr_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/864009/
<Dangr_> hobgoblin: thank you for that - lost Internet for a moment
<hobgoblin> I guessed that :)
<Dangr_> pleia2: thank you for your advice, I'll look into that
<pleia2> good luck :)
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-03-02
<e3d3> My Ubuntu 10.04 don't remember the default programs I choose for opening files. How can I correct this ?
<marcucci217> anyone here actually answering questions?
<akarsh> Hi, i wanted to use linux containers(lxc). I wanted know if anyone has a good guide to start.
<s-fox> Hello.
<benonsoftware> Hi s-fox
<s-fox> Hello benonsoftware , how are you?
<benonsoftware> s-fox: I'm ok, yourself?
<s-fox> I am okay thanky ou.
<s-fox>  /s/ou/you
<s-fox> swoody ! :)
<swoody> how goes s-fox ? :)
<swoody> long time, eh?
<s-fox> Very long timess :/
<s-fox> But I am good thank you, how are you?
<swoody> s-fox: glad to hear everything's going well, I'm doing about as well as you'd expect for 6am ;)
<s-fox> Fun, best get a cuppa tea or coffee
<head_victim> swoody: btw, you should have mail. I found a cache.
<swoody> head_victim: ah, thanks :)
<swoody> crap... I just tested it again and it failed :(
<swoody> sec....
<swoody> head_victim: ok, try it now
<head_victim> It must have only been altered recently as the cache is stating it was from the 16/02
<E3D3> I installed Lubuntu & see it autostart 4 prog's for passwords but I don' t want my only password being handled by so many progr's. Will it give troubles when I deactivate: Policykit, Certification, GPG-passw, Secret Storage & SHH-keyagent ?
<E3D3> Am I received as a troll or something like that ?
<Wesss> Hi all, I am about to mount an ISO image with sudo mount ... command. How can I make this drive av ailable to all users ?? I must add that I cant boot the box otherwise putting the mount command into rc.local was a good option
<Dangr_> Hello everyone! I like to use Aptitude over apt-get but how do I add a repository using aptitude? In apt-get you just do add-apt-repository - is there a like command in aptitude? Would there be a difference? Should I even care and just use add-apt-repository?
<geirha> add-apt-repository != apt-get
<Dangr_> gotcha my mistake
<Dangr_> geirha: thanks
<boxODER> hi..i just want to gp through the entire source of ubunutu
<boxODER> hw do i get it?
<boxODER> ?
<stlsaint> boxODER: what do you mean source?
<oCean> boxODER: you can get the sources of a package by running   sudo apt-get source <packagename>
<oCean> more importantly, what do you mean with "entire"
<geirha> without sudo
<oCean> geirha: right. force of habit with apt-get :)
<boxODER> like 'kernel' ?
<boxODER> just wanted to go through the 'process scheduler' part
<geirha> well, it works with sudo too, but when it's not necessary, migh as well do without :)
<geirha> boxODER: apt-get source "linux-image-$(uname -r)"
<TracyLogan> I've accidentally turned on screen magnification; no idea what keystrokes did it, so I can't toggle it
<TracyLogan> Google's finding little of help; I don't have Compiz (that I know of), so those tips are no good
<TracyLogan> And the Orca-related help doesn't have any suggestions other than Super+R (which doesn't do anything here)
<TracyLogan> Looks like I do have Compiz (installed by default, perhaps?), so I'm trying adding the Simple CompizConfig Settings Manager . . . yup, that worked; turned off Enhanced Zoom and we're back to normal.
<TracyLogan> Not a great experience; if I'd been a newbie, I'd have had to reboot (*if* that even worked)
<TracyLogan> Even a popup on first use saying "Hit #magic-key-combo# to stop magnifying" would have been *much* better.
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-03-03
<zeech> Hi, I assume this is a common problem.  I have an ext4 drive for data, and I dont want to bother with permissions.  Is there some way I can make the whole concept go away?  I've run chmod 777 on it, but it seems like new files/directories created do not inherit the full permissions. (at least, "Others" is still set to read-only.)
<zeech> Or am I better off just switching to ntfs or something?
<Fyodorovna> zeech, what exactly are you saving and what exactly do you exspect.
<zeech> its a drive for my media, which I am sharing with samba on my local LAN.  I just want everyone to have full access to the drive, forever, without further commands needing to be run every time a new folder/file is created.
<stlsaint> zeech: that needs to be set within samba iirc
<zeech> samba is set to guest and stuff, I think its fine on that end.  I just need to get the drive permissions set up.  I can do it once with chmod, but it doesnt seem like new directories will inherit the settings.
<zeech> I wish umask=000 would work on ext4....
<zeech> Hmm, noone has had to do something like this?  For example, when you have an USB harddrive that you just want to be able to take anywhere and use wherever, what do you do?
<stlsaint> zeech: your just wanting a networked drive? or a persistent drive?
<zeech> I dont understand those terms.  It's a local drive that I am giving other PCs on my local network access to.
<stlsaint> and how does everyone not have access?
<zeech> Currently all my files and folders have rwx for all files and dirs.  But if I create a new folder, for example, it only has R for the "others" group.
<zeech> I want new folders and files to default to rwx for everyone.
<stlsaint> zeech: what are you using to share the drive?
<zeech> samba.  However, my specific example above refers to when I am manipulating the drive on the local PC.  Samba is not involved yet afaik.
<zeech> ok, on further testing:  1.  Create file locally.  On another PC, can read but cannot write or delete.  2. On local PC, grant read/write access to Others group.  On another PC, can now write and delete.  3. On other PC, create a file.  It can read and write straight away.
<zeech> So currently, everytime I create a file or folder on that drive locally on this PC, I have to manually grant write access on the new files to the "others" group before network PCs can write to it.
<zeech> Hmm, on further reading, it seems like it might have something to do with the default permissions set on new files I create.  It doesnt seem to inherit from the folder/drive, but something in your user account?  Is this true?
<stlsaint> you should be setting permissions on th elocal device itself
<zeech> How do I do that?  At the moment I'm using "sudo chmod 777 /media/mydrive"   Is this incorrect?
<stlsaint> try using the -R switch
<zeech> Yes, I do that too.  Sorry I should have mentioned it.  I run both just to be safe.
<zeech> But if I create a new file afterwards, the permissions are not inherited.
<stlsaint> hrm, not sure
<stlsaint> probaby check samba man page
<zeech> hmm, ok.  Thanks anyways.   So, do you ever use a USB harddrive with ext4?
<stlsaint> no
<stlsaint> all my externals use ntfs
<zeech> ah.  I'm getting the feeling I should just use ntfs >_>  oh well
<Beatbox_Hero> Hey everyone I have something I need help with
<Beatbox_Hero> Is anyone around to help out?
<benonsoftware> Beatbox_Hero: What is the problem?
<Beatbox_Hero> ubuntu wont boot. I installed it and everything went well. I even rebooted the first time and it worked fine.
<Beatbox_Hero> But the second time  i went to boot it just gave me a blank screen with a cursor
<Beatbox_Hero> I tried boot repair
<Beatbox_Hero> tried safe mode
<Beatbox_Hero> Nothing helped
<Beatbox_Hero> I would really appreciate some help cuz Ubuntu rocks haha
<Beatbox_Hero> and yes im on a liveCD of Ubuntu right now
<duanedesign> 0/
<r4y> Hello
<r4y> Anyone here now about tagging music?, I use kid3. I want to know if it is important at all to tag the track number as 01 or 1 ?
<nlsthzn-work> not sure it will make a difference
<nlsthzn-work> to most apps 01 = 1
<r4y> Thank you. That really helps actually/
<r4y> So in most cases it might not matter.
<r4y> I couldn't find anything on Google for what I was thinking.
<geirha> It's useful for the filename to contain 02 rather than 2.
<geirha> because 02 sorts before 10, but 2 sorts after 10
<r4y> I mean it was mentioned on this page: http://kid3.sourceforge.net/kid3_en.html
<r4y> Track number digits is the number of digits in Track Number fields. Leading zeros are used to pad. For instance, with a value of 2 the track number 5 is set as "05".
<nlsthzn-work> seems like it will pad automatically
<r4y> So under tracker number it doesn't matter, but under filename it does. I knew that the file name mattered which made me wonder
<r4y> ?? pad?? I didn't understand and still don't
<nlsthzn-work> since most applications use id3 tags I seldom care about track names...
<nlsthzn-work> if the field is set to 2 and you only enter one digit the application adds the 0 to make sure the field has two digits like it is supposed to....
<nlsthzn-work> american footbal players wear padding... the padding makes them look bigger... it takes more space
<nlsthzn-work> so by padding it basically means "fill the space"... hope my haphazard explenation helps :p
<r4y> I noticed something when messing with kid3. When I number the track number below precceeded by zero it does stick until I go back and add the zero later. Is that what is ment by pad automatically?
<r4y> It sounds like the opposite
<r4y> I must be messed up in the head
<r4y> lol
<r4y> I meant what I said though
<nlsthzn-work> :) who knows... stranger things have happened...
<r4y> O well.
<r4y> I tagged all my music with 01 instead of 1. Should I change it back?
<r4y> both for the track number and for the file name to match
<r4y> Like said before
<r4y> it most likely doesn't matter
<geirha> unless the 0 really bothers you, just keep it.
<r4y> OK, lol. Sorry if I wasted anyone's time here.
<nlsthzn-work> yup... keep them as is :)
<r4y> TY both. I am going to go and watch something funny.
<nlsthzn-work> np, we are paid professionals
<r4y> Really, lol.
<nlsthzn-work> I can dream can't I :p
<r4y> I wasn't actually sure if you are paid. If so I had no idea and I am not laughing at you
<r4y> I have seen some of the things posted on here and it gets crazy
<geirha> You'll recieve the bill by mail within three working days
<geirha> :)
<r4y> Great. Works for me.
<r4y> Take care.
<r4y> :D
<nlsthzn-work> :)
<nlsthzn-work> adios
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-03-04
<s-fox> Hello
<genupulas> s-fox:  Hey
<genupulas> s-fox:  how are you man ?
<s-fox> Hello genupulas, how are you?
<genupulas> s-fox  , i am good boss
<genupulas> s-fox:  where are you now ? Home or ?
<s-fox> I am at home
<s-fox> why?
<genupulas> s-fox:  nothing just like that
<genupulas> s-fox:   whats the GMT
<s-fox> I will check
<genupulas> s-fox:  hmm i am trying to motivate my studnets to Ubuntu from 2 years up to now i got one person
<genupulas> those guys are still afraid about a word callled Linux
<s-fox> 15:21 Sunday (GMT) - Time in United Kingdom
<genupulas> oh ok we are opposite then mine 21:00
<genupulas> 6 hours
<genupulas> s-fox:  main problem we are facing in this area is Intenet
<genupulas> a better internet
<genupulas> s-fox:  you fell to busy i think , seeya later brother
 * SuperEngineer hands s-fox a big bowl of deserved respect
<s-fox> Haha, thank you :)
<iku-iku> hello, i've been trying to change the login screen, with both gksu gedit /etc/lightdm/unity-greeter.conf and simple light dm manager but it just changed to black... thanks foir your help
<iku-iku> AAnderson72, could you maybe help me?
<iku-iku> plz...
<philipballew> !vpn
<ubot2`> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<c0ldfyre> Can someone give me some advice? First time Unbuntu user with mild scripting knowledge. Having trouble compiling src because of constant lib errors or other issues
<c0ldfyre> Can someone give me some advice? First time Unbuntu user with mild scripting knowledge. Having trouble compiling src because of constant lib errors or other issues
<philipballew> c0ldfyre, whats up!
<philipballew> I can attempt to help or say where you can find help!
<philipballew> first off, how do you like Ubuntu?
<c0ldfyre> I love it so far
<c0ldfyre> Just been having trouble getting src files to play nice
<c0ldfyre> I can post my prints if need be. These guys are coming up angry on everything I do..lol
 * nlsthzn-work hugs his deb files...
<c0ldfyre> I tried hugging my src files, but alas.... Nothing.....
<c0ldfyre> Can anyone tell me why I get this error when I try to compile "Sourceinstaller"?
<c0ldfyre> can any tell me why I'm getting this error when installing "sourceinstaller"
<c0ldfyre> <c0ldfyre> checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes
<c0ldfyre> <c0ldfyre> checking for GTK... no
<c0ldfyre> <c0ldfyre> configure: error: could not detect required GTK >= 2.4
<nlsthzn-work> src files don't respond well to hugging... they need to be taught some binary manners first...
<c0ldfyre> sorry for the spam...
<nlsthzn-work> c0ldfyre: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<geirha> c0ldfyre: sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<geirha> Each time you get an error like that, you're missing a -dev package
<c0ldfyre> the sudo apt install. I can just run these from term as well?
<nlsthzn-work> correct
<c0ldfyre> right on. lemme try
<geirha> yes, or use the software center or synaptic if you prefer that
<c0ldfyre> thanks guys
<c0ldfyre> ok
<c0ldfyre> cool. term is dwnlding them now
<c0ldfyre> I've been tearing my hair out since like 12am
<c0ldfyre> lol
<nlsthzn-work> c0ldfyre: do you really need to be compiling from source?
<c0ldfyre> What is happening here?
<c0ldfyre> In file included from sourceinstall-gtk.c:24:0:
<c0ldfyre> global.h:56:29: fatal error: srcinst/srcinst.h: No such file or directory
<c0ldfyre> compilation terminated.
<c0ldfyre> make[2]: *** [sourceinstall_gtk-sourceinstall-gtk.o] Error 1
<c0ldfyre> make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/user/src/sourceinstall-gtk-2.5'
<c0ldfyre> make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
<c0ldfyre> make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/user/src/sourceinstall-gtk-2.5'
<c0ldfyre> make: *** [all] Error 2
<jalcine> You have a link to the original tarball of that app you're building there?
<c0ldfyre> i can get it for you. one moment while I grab it
<c0ldfyre> sorry I didn't use this link earlier . http://paste.ubuntu.com/869003/
<c0ldfyre> ftp://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/sourceinstall/sourceinstall-gtk-2.5rc2.tar.gz
<c0ldfyre> that's the direct download link
<jalcine> Hmm. GTK depends, might have to pull in a few more packages onto Kubuntu.
<c0ldfyre> how do I do that? I've got the build essentials
<c0ldfyre> ohh.. I didn't read that right the first time..lol
<jalcine> Lol
<jalcine> c0ldfyre: you know where to find srcinst? the base package?
<jalcine> This looks like a UI to a library.
<jalcine> However, if that was the case, it shouldn't have configured properly.
<jalcine> Hmm.
<c0ldfyre> sorry, didn't see your response
<c0ldfyre> reading*
<c0ldfyre> what would you suggest I do?
<jalcine> Find the srcinst dependency, I'm not sure where it is.
<c0ldfyre> ok
<stlsaint> hey folks
<stlsaint> sup all
<jalcine> Hey stlsaint
<jalcine> I'm finally getting a hang and learning my position in F/OSS.
<stlsaint> jalcine: sup
<jalcine> Did you check out http://open-advice.org? Best thing I read in a while.
<jalcine> Working on code once more. :)
<c0ldfyre> wow... it's a nightmare asking for help in some of these channels... These guys are nazis... lol
<philipballew> c0ldfyre, what channels?
<jalcine> Lol
<c0ldfyre> main unbuntu chan
<jalcine> Don't say ##c++
<c0ldfyre> lol
<jalcine> Hostility in there?
<philipballew> your sometimes get a rtfm and stuff. but they can be tough. you just gonna pretend like you know whats up
<jalcine> I've never really popped into that channel.
<jalcine> ^^
<jalcine> truth in f/oss. can't be discouraged.
<jalcine> well, not in f/oss, but in life as a whole.
<c0ldfyre> I'm having trouble with libs I guess.. I dun know what's up
<c0ldfyre> I've had linux for less than 24hrs so it's expected
<c0ldfyre> windows/mac usr
<kristian-aalborg> good evening
<philipballew> kristian-aalborg, hello
<kristian-aalborg> I need to get symlinks working with sshfs
<stlsaint> c0ldfyre: thats why i only remain in the BT team channels for support
<kristian-aalborg> sshfs user@host:/path/to/mount/ ~/mountpoint -oauto_cache,reconnect,volname=mountname,defer_permissions,transform_symlinks,follow_symlinks
<kristian-aalborg> is this proper?
<kristian-aalborg> it's from a blog post I found on the subject... the spacing seems wrong
<stlsaint> ive never used symlinks over ssh
<stlsaint> or sshfs
<kristian-aalborg> I'd actually forgotten that they were "sym"
<c0ldfyre> ok. Jalcine. what did you mean earlier about the srcinst?
<ikonia> c0ldfyre: I've asked you 3 times now in #ubuntu
<ikonia> c0ldfyre: WHY are you trying to compile GTK
<ikonia> c0ldfyre: gtk is massivly important to your system, so why are you trying to compile this,
<c0ldfyre> im not in #unbuntu. And I've responded to you twice now.
<c0ldfyre> fail.. wrong window
<ikonia> you've just left #ubuntu without responding
<ikonia> so why don't you actually answer in the main window here - "why" you are trying to compile gtk
<c0ldfyre> I responded to you... twice... scroll back..
<jalcine> Is that so, c0ldfyre?
<ikonia> you have NOT
<ikonia> c0ldfyre: why are you trying to compile gtk #
<c0ldfyre> and.. yuo would be incorrect.. if you would like I can C&P my response to you.
<c0ldfyre> and...
 * jalcine smells smoke.
<c0ldfyre> I'm trying to compile a source installer
 * jalcine looks to stlsaint for a fire extinguisher.
<ikonia> c0ldfyre: "why are you trying to copile gtk"
<c0ldfyre> I want to compile a simple program.. I've got errors. I asked for advice on what to do. I'm not really doing anything..
<ikonia> you ARE
<ikonia> you are trying to compile software, that is what you ARE doing
 * jalcine looks at the package's code.
<ikonia> I'm asking you "why"
<ikonia> what do you want to achieve ?
<c0ldfyre> ok.. lets start over
<philipballew> How can i unmount a drive when it says its busy? i have no things running
<ikonia> philipballew: you probaly do have something using it
<ikonia> philipballew: a shell or something will have it open
<stlsaint> philipballew: give it a min let whatever process running finish
<geirha> He's not compiling gtk
<philipballew> probably that
<c0ldfyre> I have a src folder.. The src is for a program that auto-compiles as far as I understand. the src is not compiling correctly. so that is where I am and that is what I have DONE
<ikonia> geirha that was the question in #ubuntu
<c0ldfyre> i have ./configured, but with errors.
<ikonia> c0ldfyre: stop
<ikonia> c0ldfyre: "what" are you trying to compile
<jalcine> philipballew: you could kill the process running on the drive using lsof <drive>
<jalcine> geirha: it's just a package compiler, it seems from a quick scan..
<c0ldfyre> ftp://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/sourceinstall/sourceinstall-gtk-2.5rc2.tar.gz
<philipballew> good point jalcine
<ikonia> c0ldfyre: what do you want to actually do ?
<ikonia> c0ldfyre: "why" are you trying to compile that
<c0ldfyre> auto-compiler
<jalcine> ikonia: geriha's right, it's not GTK he's building, but a source compiler.
<ikonia> jalcine: in #ubuntu - it was gtk hence why I'm trying to clarify
<geirha> Seems to be a sort-of package manager for GNU software
<jalcine> ikonia: does it matter?
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> as he's had ubuntu 4 hours, he may not actually know what he wants to do the job he wants
<jalcine> c0ldfyre: your ./configure gives errors? or the `make` command?
<ikonia> compiling a software product with no experience for no reason is not good advice
<ikonia> c0ldfyre: "why" do you want this software, - what is your end goal ?
<philipballew> mount -rw is mounting for read write right?
<geirha> It does indeed not appear useful in an Ubuntu system
<stlsaint> philipballew: what you trying to do?
<ikonia> hence why I'm asking questions
<ikonia> rather than just giving blind info to him
<philipballew> stlsaint, mount a flash drive to my server to move keys around
<jalcine> Point made, accepted and understood.
<stlsaint> have you tried a manual mount?
<c0ldfyre> It was suppose to keep me from having to hit terminal everytime I want to compile a src folder.
<stlsaint> philipballew: mount /dev/sdc /mnt
<stlsaint> ?
<jalcine> c0ldfyre: why do you need this built?
<c0ldfyre> like i said, it's from what I understand it to be
<ikonia> c0ldfyre: there should be no need for you to compile software
<ikonia> coalwater: what software do you actually want to build ?
<ikonia> oops
<philipballew> yeah i ran sudo mount -rw /dev/sdc/ /media
<philipballew>  and it mounts (bad front port) but it sayd /media is read only
<ikonia> c0ldfyre: what software do you actually want to build ?
<ikonia> c0ldfyre: (what software do you want to build that you need/want to use this system for)
<philipballew> stlsaint,
<c0ldfyre> thanks guys.. but you're stressing me the fuck out.. thanks
<c0ldfyre> later..lol
<ikonia> c0ldfyre: that language is unacceptable
<ikonia> he left #ubuntu as he wouldn't answer questions, there is more going on than he is telling the channel
<philipballew> that guy confuses me
<jalcine> c0ldfyre, any package or piece of software you'd need would be in Ubuntu's repositories.
<geirha> he left
<jalcine> There's over 20,000 packages there (last time I checked Muon).
<jalcine> mm.
<jalcine> philipballew: same here.
 * jalcine goes back to hacking Bugzilla.
<stlsaint> I would like to remind everyone here that by being in this channel you are offering advice to help new users. Not judge their intentions!
<ikonia> no-one was judging him
<stlsaint> ikonia: there is no reason for you to tell a user that" there should be no need for you to compile software"
<ikonia> stlsaint: so let me get this straight
<ikonia> stlsaint: a user who has used linux for 4 hours is trying to compile software for no reason and with no-understanding of what he's doing or why (that he is telling the channel) and you think the best advice is to just blindly give him commands
<ikonia> rather than find out what he actually wants to do and advise him properly
<stlsaint> ikonia: no, but your method was not one of dealing with a new user. You have to understand...that new user has no idea that software compiling is as advanced as it truly is. To them it might be something simple
<ikonia> I know
<ikonia> that's why I was ASKING him what he wanted to do
<ikonia> what his end goal was
<stlsaint> ikonia: again, you stated that there is no reason for them to compile software.
<ikonia> that is exactly how to treat new users, ask them what they want to do
<ikonia> stlsaint: there isn't
<stlsaint> You are wrong
<ikonia> stlsaint: until he can explain what he wants to do and show that he "needs" or "genuinly wants" to
<stlsaint> now is there a reson for that user to compile gtk? probably not. But to say that there is no reason to compile software is a extremely fasle statement
<ikonia> get a grip
<ikonia> a 4 hour user of linux - there is NO need to compile software
<philipballew> if the user wants to compile sometimes its because they dont know ubuntu has repos
<ikonia> if there is he should be in a position to explain why he wants to
<stlsaint> So why wont you explain to them what compilation entails instead of telling them they dont need to do it!
<ikonia> philipballew: exactly, hence trying to find out what he really wanted to / end result was
<ikonia> stlsaint: because he wouldn't tell us what he actually wanted to do
<philipballew> if he truly needs to mount, might be an odd situation
<philipballew> complie...
<ikonia> and he clearly didn't understand what he was doing
<philipballew> my mind is on mounting, sorry
<stlsaint> ikonia: again this is a new user you are dealing with. If you want to deal with advanced users who think they know everything than feel free to spend your time in #arch channels
<ikonia> so in that situation there is no need for a user to compile
<ikonia> stlsaint: if you want to miss-guide users spend your time in  another channel
<stlsaint> but with a new user our job is to aid, support and educate. Obviously you were not doing that hence they left.
<ikonia> stlsaint: clearly not
<ikonia> stlsaint: the guy has more info than is letting on
<ikonia> that's why he quit #ubuntu channel and came here
<ikonia> I put effrot in to try to find out what he actually really wanted to do
<ikonia> to try to steer him properly
<nlsthzn> assumption
<ikonia> that "is" helping a new user properly
<philipballew> GUYS!!! MOVE THIS TO #ubuntu-beginners-team
<stlsaint> ikonia: im not here to swing swords but ive been in ths channel much longer than you and im telling you....you were wrong in dealing with that user
<philipballew> NOW!
<philipballew> :)
<nlsthzn> lol
<philipballew> that is all...
<ikonia> philipballew: you can talk normally without the random caplock, people don't need it
<philipballew> i know i can.
<jalcine> o.o
<stlsaint> carry on...
 * stlsaint goes to compile some software....just cause.
<nlsthzn> ah the fun and games of the internet
<jalcine> lol, 'tis the ebb and flow of it, is it not?
<stlsaint> LinuxNewb: welcome back
 * jalcine should turn on joins/parts.
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-02-25
<ttoti> Hey guys :)
<Doug__> I am trying to get my Webcam to work. Does anyone have suggestions on a program or pathway to get it to work?
<duanedesign> the best application to test your webcam is cheese
<duanedesign> it is a bare bones app so you can make sure whether it is the setup or skype for example that is not working
<duanedesign> Doug__: is it a built in webcan
<Doug__> it is a stand alone web cam
<duanedesign> do you know the brand/model
<Doug__> Phillips webcam spc1000NC
<Doug__> ill try cheese here in a second
<Doug__> I downloaded it but the program wont launch
 * duanedesign looking
<duanedesign> Doug__: the driver, i think, should already be loaded
<Doug__> No cheese loaded
<Doug__> it was for download
<Doug__> program wont launch
<duanedesign> it looks like it uses the uvcvideo driver
<duanedesign> i am looking where to get the latest
<duanedesign> looks like this is the website
<duanedesign> http://www.ideasonboard.org/uvc/
<duanedesign> acording to that page the camera is supported by the Linux UVC driver
<duanedesign> it says that driver is installed in all kernels greater then 2.6
<Doug__> umm
<Doug__> I ran the comannd in terminal and it said it needed a password
<duanedesign> use your login password
<duanedesign> if you run the command:   lspci -k
<duanedesign> in a Terminal it should show your webcan and what driver, if any, it is using
<Doug__> It doesnt show a web cam
<Doug__> ait doesnt give me the option to sign on
<Doug__> Do I have to do that first
<duanedesign> Doug__: hmm, sorry it does not look like it will show up, my bad
<duanedesign> lsusb
<duanedesign> that will show if it is being recognized
<Doug__> it sees it on that command
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> Doug__: might try:   gstreamer-properties
<duanedesign> then select audio tab and try some of the settings
<Doug__> I got it to download git
<duanedesign> if you run gstreamer-properties. The bottom secion Video Input. Try a different setting and click test to test each option
<Doug__> where do I enter that command
<Doug__> terminal
<duanedesign> sorry, yres
<duanedesign> yes*
<duanedesign> gstreamer-properties > Video Tab > Video Input
<duanedesign> there is a test button to try each setting.
<Doug__> that worked
<duanedesign> awesome
<duanedesign> hopefully :) those settings get saves and cheese should now work
<Doug__> no
<Doug__> but closer
<dougl_> It saved the setting
<duanedesign> nice
<dougl_> success
<dougl_> I got kamerka to work
<duanedesign> \o/
<dougl_> 1000 karma points for ya
<dougl_> ty again... im off to do other homework
<r4y> Hello
<r4y> I was using the number 0 from the right as a keybaord shortcut but now it will not work. I noticed that it highlights with the mouse after I tap the 0 from the right like that of holding down the left mouse button for highlighting
<r4y> Never mind I got it
<r4y> System, preferences, keyboard, from the tab mouse keys I unchecked pointer can be controlled using the keypad
<r4y> It must have been when I was messing around with trying to use the keyboard instead of the mouse so I could play video games from my bed, lol
<r4y> Which was months ago though
<r4y> Since then the motherboard I was using that had s-video doesn't work right so I am using a different motherboard
<r4y> I was able to use the keyboard for navigating the desktop sort of OK, but I never got to the point were I used the numpad in place of the mouse but I was happy with what I was able to do using the keyboard in place of the mouse so
<r4y> Anyways, take acare bye
<cerebrate> hello :)
<yown> What program do you recommend for making a USB live, for ubuntu and off ubuntu.
<geirha> yown: Have you seen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization ?
<yown> It says "At least 3-5 GB of free space " do they mean on the USB flash drive in question? On the partition the OS is on?
<geirha> No, on the system where you want to modify it.
<yown> I don't follow what you mean, and that link doesn't seem to talk about USB
<yown> Also, major long and complicated
<geirha> Oh sorry, I think I misread your question
<geirha> There's instructions on the download page on how to put the iso on a usb
<geirha> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<geirha> "How to create bootable USB stick >"
<yown> How does Live Linux USB Creator compare to unetbootin?
<yown> Also, all these links I keep chasing down, bring me to windows based installation, rather then ubuntu based
<yown> geirha: ?
<geirha> yown: There are three such links in the page I gave you. First one's for windows, the other two for osx and ubuntu
<geirha> I haven't really tried with different programs myself, I just use the one that comes with ubuntu
<yown> why does it recommend 32 bit?
<yown> over 64bit
<yown> geirha: And how can I write 1's or 0's to a partition?
<geirha> Not sure, I just pick the 64-bit version.
<geirha> write 1s or 0s to a partition?
<geirha> you want to wipe it?
<yown> You know fill, write over, yes
<geirha> You can use the shred command for that
<yown> I want to wipe before installing live
<geirha> oh, then you just want to remove the partition.
<yown> shred writes 1's or 0's to a partition?
<geirha> You can do that from the installer
<geirha> yown: By default it writes random bytes to it 3 times or so, then a final run with only zeros
<geirha> Mainly meant to avoid anyone being able to retrieve whatever sensistive information it had before
<yown> Can that be used to target a specific partition only, rather then a whole drive?
<geirha> yes
<yown> Well this flash drive I got from a fellow that, well I just don't want to chance some weird shit underneath surfacing some day
<yown> geirha: So I type shred in a terminal, then drop the address of the location I wish it to shred?
<geirha> more or less. Best read the manual first. man shred
<yown> geirha: Those manual files aren't very useful, this one is no exception
<geirha> manual pages are always useful, in that you get an overview of what the command does
<geirha> The synopsis says  shred [OPTION]... FILE...  which means it must be run with with at least one argument; a filename.
<yown> Geirha, so could I type shred in terminal, then drop a link to that which I want to shred into the terminal?
<geirha> drop a link?
<yown> You know, graphically dropping the folder/icon representing the partition/address of that I wish to shred, onto terminal
<geirha> a folder won't work, no
<geirha> you need to give the actual device node, and you should make sure it's not mounted
<yown> So I could drop said partition icon to terminal to create a address after "shred" for shreding that partition?
<yown> geirha: as long as it isn't mounted?
<geirha> I don't know what dropping the partition icon will produce, but that might work
<yown> geirha: hmm, the usb flash drive didn't have a unmount option, I tried eject, but then it vanished from my list
<geirha> phusically unplug it, then plug it back in
<geirha> when it's mounted, run just "mount" in a terminal. The last line should be the mount for that usb partition
<yown> geirha: didn't you say to unmount it before shreding it?
<geirha> yes
<geirha> this is to find the device name
<yown> but I need it mounted, to shred it, right?
<yown> geirha:
<geirha> no, you need it unmounted, but not ejected
<yown> geirha: Would that be "safely remove" option then? What would happen if you tried to do it while it was mounted?
<geirha> yown: it would work, but the mount would be messed up, and there's a risk it could rewrite parts of the data it previously contained, though that's slim. It's mainly to avoid getting a messed up mount
<geirha> The mount will lose the filesystem from under its feet
<yown> geirha: is "safely remove" unmounting?
<geirha> not sure. Try it.
<geirha> If it does the same as eject, the device node will disappear
<yown> geirha: It disappeared with a really funky error "Could not display "computer:///"." " Error: Location is already mounted. Please select another viewer and try again"
<yown> geirha: How do I unmount a USB flash drive?
<geirha> umount devicenodehere
<geirha> There should be an unmount option in the gui as well, but I can't check at the moment.
<yown> geirha: is "/dev/sdb1" the devicenode?  Or "/media/BDE7-02CE"?
<geirha> /dev/sdb1
<yown> not for the flash drive, just for the HDD
<geirha> you can pass either to the umount command though
<geirha> /dev/sdb1 is the first partition on the disk /dev/sdb
<geirha> based on the mount-point, The /dev/sdb1 partition most likely has a FAT or NTFS filesystem.
<yown> geirha: When i ran that unmount command, it disappeared from the list
<geirha> but   ls -l /dev/sdb1   in the terminal still shows it, right?
<yown> geirha: ls: cannot access /dev/sdb1: No such file or directory
<geirha> hum, that's odd
<yown> geirha: When you run "mount" how do you know which listing is the USB?
<geirha> the last one listed is the last one mounted, but in general I just know what to look for
<geirha> another way is to run df on the mount-point. e.g.   df /media/BDE7-02CE/
<geirha> or use the mountpoint command
<geirha> err, or not, forget the mountpoint command.
<yown> hmm, seems mount doesn't see it
<yown> geirha: Weird thing is, the drives light is on, unlike when I eject it
<geirha> Do you see it with    sudo fdisk -l   ?
<geirha> That lists all disks, and their partitions
<yown> That won't fdisk anything I take it? :p
<geirha> Good question. Yet another reason to use man.  man fdisk
<yown> geirha: You are the one that said I should run a fdisk command, and I told you those mans are horrible, really horribly written
<yown> information is anything but concise, and not at all in simple english
<yown> Also, not sure that it is complete either
<geirha> Well, my point was, if someone tells you to run some command you're not sure what does, you should double check with the manual that it doesn't do anything bad
<geirha> I know I can be trusted, but how would you know I could be trusted?
<yown> geirha: No profit for you in screwing me over?
<yown> Anyway, I tell you, those man files are nearly pointless
<geirha> Maybe I need your computer for my world-domination-botnet? ;)
<geirha> Well, you'll just have to trust me then :)
<yown> geirha: Anyway, it seems the USB flash isn't seen by system, how important exactly is it for it to be unmounted? What is worst case scenario?
<yown> since I can't seem to unmount but keep in seen, for the life of me
<cerebrate> shmitson where blitson
<cerebrate> i need to set my startup sequence to disable my touchpad
<cerebrate> it interferes with my typing and i have a mouse to use
<Guest90967> hello
<Guest90967> ???????????
<coolroot> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5564842/ it's my laptops distro in a serious messed up :(
<l43lkr0l> Hi, is there any way to change system language?
<l43lkr0l> It's hard to get help on english IRC while using non-english language for the system. Just can't properly describe messages I see, because I don't exactly know how they sound in english.
<yown> Anyone here?
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-02-26
<yown> anyone here?
<Unit193> !ask | yown
<ubot2> yown: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<yown> No point in typing out a long explanation of a problem if there is noone to receive it
<Unit193> I'm more or less here, but not a Unity user if the question is targeted at that.
<yown> Unit193: What do you think is the best way to create a live usb drive?
<PabloRubianes> yown, in ubuntu or windows?
<Unit193> yown: If you are in Windows, LinuxLiveUSB creator, in linux, dd?  :P
<PabloRubianes> in Ubuntu you have Startup Disk Creator
<PabloRubianes> works really good
<PabloRubianes> is by default on your system
<yown> No from ubuntu, you recommend startup disk creator over unetbootin?
<PabloRubianes> yes
<Unit193> PabloRubianes: Sadly only works with Ubuntu ISOs.
<PabloRubianes> I always use that
<Unit193> Yep, unetbootin works, but isn't the best.
<yown> Does it partition and format for you?
<PabloRubianes> I just use Ubuntu ISOs :P
<PabloRubianes> on the usb drive?
<yown> yes
<yown> or do I need to do that before running it?
<PabloRubianes> yown, it does it for you
<yown> thanks
<PabloRubianes> and you can put some space to install stuff on the usb drive
<PabloRubianes> and use it as a on the go system
<yown> so a ubuntu iso, that contains xbuntu, lbunto etc, the different desktios?
<yown> desktops
<PabloRubianes> no, you need to download the one you want
<PabloRubianes> the xubuntu iso or Lubuntu or other
<yown> well you said startup disk creator is default, but I guess not for 11.4? since I dont seem to have it, I am installinhg one from the software center, but it comes in two flavors
<yown> one has kde in its name, the other gtk
<yown> Does kde version mean only for kde? Does gtk mean unity/gnome?
<PabloRubianes> means that if you are on unity/gnome with the gtk
<PabloRubianes> you install less things
<PabloRubianes> the same for KDE and Kubuntu
<PabloRubianes> because mainly the gtk stuff is already there
<yown> I apologize, I didn't understand completely PabloRubianes
<PabloRubianes> yown, no problem
<PabloRubianes> I was saying that you can install any of thouse two
<yown> So either can provide any of the DE  available for ubuntu?
<PabloRubianes> but if you are in unity/gnome, is better to install the gtk version as you don't have to install all the stuff gtk needs to work
<yown> *points to question*
<PabloRubianes> yown, yes you need the right iso
<yown> PabloRubianes: I thought you said the ISO was a base, and you picked and downloaded the DE during installation
<PabloRubianes> yown, no you need to download the ISO you want there's a different ISO for each DE
<yown> PabloRubianes: gtk is a DE environment? I don't have it in my list of options I wrote down
<yown> Or what is gtk?
<krytarik> !gtk
<ubot2> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<PabloRubianes> yown, no, GTK es the widget toolkit gnome is base from
<PabloRubianes> thanks krytarik
<krytarik> :)
<yown> PabloRubianes: So I want the gtk version if I am running startiup from gnome, or if I am going to gnome/unity?
<krytarik> yown, the first.
<PabloRubianes> you need to download the GTK version, and then the ISO you want
<PabloRubianes> you creat the usb drive and boot it
<yown> krytarik: So even if I am looking to install say KDE, I want to use the gtk version?
<krytarik> Yup.
<yown> OK when I went to the ubuntu website to download the ISO, there was version options, 32bit.64bit options, but I didn't see a option for picking DE version for the ISO
<krytarik> That is decided by the ISO you write on the USB stick, not the program you use to do that.
<yown> I mean when I went to the webpage to DOWNLOD the ISO
<yown> *download
<krytarik> Well, "Ubuntu", is just that, i.e. Unity.
<yown> If it is decided by the ISO, I want to download the right one, right? But I didn't see such a option
<PabloRubianes> yown, which DE you want?
<yown> I am not sure, not unity anyway, but maybe gnome
<yown> Does 12.4 still have classic desktop aka gnome built in?
<PabloRubianes> yown, the ubuntu gnome remix can be download from here
<PabloRubianes> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/ReleaseNotes/12.10
<yown> You think I should go for 12.10, rather then 12.4?
<PabloRubianes> i am with the 12.10 unity version and it rocks
<PabloRubianes> but I don't know if there's a gnome 12.04 version
<krytarik> If you want an LTS version, and the Classic Gnome interface, I'd just install the regular Ubuntu 12.04.2 in persistent mode on the USB stick and install "gnome-session-fallback" on top.
<PabloRubianes> I got to go to bed, sorry yown
<krytarik> Night, PabloRubianes.
<yown> What does LTS mean in practical terms?
<yown> I know it means long term support
<PabloRubianes> night krytarik
<krytarik> Long Term Support
<krytarik> Yup.
<yown> I know, but what does that mean
<yown> What kind of support?
<krytarik> 5 years of support.
<yown> of what kind of support?
<yown> what kind, not how long
<krytarik> The regular ones are just 18 months.
<krytarik> Updates.
<yown> You mean like kernal upgrades and stuff?
<yown> er updates
<krytarik> Yup.
<yown> Don't they all use the same kernals, so why would one version have updates for longer then another?
<krytarik> !repos
<ubot2> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<duanedesign> they use the same kernel but not the same versionns
<krytarik> That is, every Ubuntu release has its own repository.
<yown> And why would that be?
<krytarik> Compatibility.
<yown> I mean if they updated the kernal to a new version, why couldn't that update be used for 12.10 as well as 12.4?
<krytarik> I.e. no rolling release model.
<yown> I wouldn't think there would be real compatability issue
<duanedesign> yown: you would have to test the new kernel with al the packages, etc. It would be very costly
<duanedesign> You can always downloaad a newer kernel if you wish
<krytarik> Well, then try installing an app from the repos of the current version onto something like Lucid 10.04. :P
<duanedesign> I have never been a fun of LTS releases outside of business(enterprise)
<yown> Well I don't completely understand, but I appreciate the effort, moving on
<Unit193> The issue would be when you get a kernel with a newer gcc version, meaning not bootable.
<duanedesign> s/fun/fan
<yown> What is wrong with LTS?
<yown> Practically speaking, what are some of the things I might find in 12.10 that I might miss in 12.4?
<duanedesign> nothing wrong with it...It is just easy for a single user to upgrade to the newer release when it is available
<yown> Can one upgrade to a long term support?
<duanedesign> LTS is, as I understand it, to keep corporations from having to upgrade their hundreds of machines as llittle as possible
<duanedesign> for a single user when a new release comes out, the update manager will tell you. You click yes and it upgrades to the new release
<yown> Can one choose to upgrade to a LTS?
<yown> Like could I upgrade from 12.10 to 13.4, even if there is a 13.10?
<duanedesign> ann LTS is like any other release. It just has a longer support cycle
<yown> yes/no?
<duanedesign> I always upgrade each release at a time. But it is possible to upgrade from one LTS to another
<yown> Or from a .10 to a .4?
<yown> even if there is a latter version?
<duanedesign> you can not go backwards
<yown> You can't go forewards to a latter version that isn't THE latest version?
<yown> 	Like could I upgrade from 12.10 to 13.4, even if there is a 13.10?
<Unit193> Unless going from LTS to LTS, you can't skip versions in an upgrade, so you'd go from 12.10 to 13.04 anyway.
<yown> So if I am on 9.4, Id have to upgrade to 9.10, then 10.4, then 10.10, then 11.4, then 11.10... etc? that doesn't sound right
<yown> or you just mean you have to do .4 before 10?
<duanedesign> yes. You OP
<yown> OP?
<duanedesign> oops sorry
<Unit193> 10.04 was an LTS, so you could go from that to the next LTS.  (12.04)
<duanedesign> if you are on 9.04 you would upgrade to 9.10-10.04-10.10-11.04-11.10-12.04 etc
<duanedesign> or as unit says
<duanedesign> one reason to keep your computer up to date :)
<Unit193> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for more info.
<yown> It seems like you two said two opposing things, but I got enough information out of that where I can move on
<duanedesign> under Software Sources you can select whether you see normal updates or Long Term Releases
<yown> btw that page says the latest version is 11.10...
<duanedesign> what page? that needs to be fixed
<yown> Again, why specifically do I want go to 12.10, rather then 12.4?
<duanedesign> it is up to you
<yown> units link just given
<duanedesign> 12.04 will have newer features
<yown> duanedesign: not up to me if I don't have comparative information
<duanedesign> acccess to newer software versions
<yown> I thought 12.10 were the latest
<duanedesign> 12.10 is
<krytarik> yown, once you are on an LTS version, whether through an upgrade or not, you can jump to the next LTS directly.
<yown> Then why would 12.04 have all the newer stuff
<duanedesign> sorry i said that worng
<yown> Well why on the download page, did it say that 12.04 came out much latter then 12.10?
<duanedesign> it might be using the date 12.04.3 came out
<duanedesign> it was an update to 12.04
<duanedesign> I personally thing their are minimal advantages for a single user to use an LTS when a newer version is available.
<duanedesign> But I like the bleeding edge :)
<duanedesign> Both wil serve you just fine
<yown> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases  Ubuntu 12.10 October 18, 2012  Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS February 14, 2013
<yown> 	
<duanedesign> yeah that is it
<Unit193> 12.04*.2* sure, but not 12.04.
<yown> So in this example, 12.4 would be the latest, right? Provide the latest of everything?
<duanedesign> no
<krytarik> LTS is good for lazy people like me who don't want to be forced to do a full system upgrade every 1.5 years. :P
<yown> 1What is the difference between 12.4 .2 and 12.4?
<yown> Does upgrading to a new version cause settings or DE or anything to be lost?
<krytarik> 12.04.2 is a so-called "Point Release" of 12.04 that includes all the updates since it was initially released.
<duanedesign> it include security updates and corrections for other high-impact bugs
<yown> That sounds like 12.04.2 would be more up to date then 12.10 though
<yown> How is that wrong?
<duanedesign> you can read release notes here http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes
<yown> I can read em, but that won't answer my question
<duanedesign> yown:for example Ubuntu 12.04 has the application test v1.0
<krytarik> yown, it doesn't include all the newest features 12.10, or the upcoming 13.04, includes though.
<duanedesign> it will always have that version. The only changes will be bug fixes
<duanedesign> Ubuntu 12.10 will likely have test2.0
<duanedesign> It will have 2.0 for the life of the release
<yown> But does that mean 12.10 has newer features, but 12.4.2 has more bug fixed etc?
<duanedesign> they can not introduce a newer package for fear of it breaking oter things
<duanedesign> alot of times the bug fixes are backported from 12.10
<yown> ah, so even with bug fixes, I want to go 12.10?
<duanedesign> if 12.10 has the same bug it would be fixed in both
<duanedesign> yes
<yown> I am sorry if you already answered this, but do you lose any settings or anything when upgrading to a newer version?
<yown> or are upgrades pretty smooth, no disruption or anything?
<duanedesign> the website recommends 32 bit ( i do not know why). If you have a decent amount of RAM be sure to get the 64bit version
<duanedesign> you will not lose anyhting on an upgrafe
<yown> gotcha, yeah I have 8gb so I need 64bit
<duanedesign> upgrade*
<duanedesign> Of course it is always a good idea to do backups before douoing upgrades. I have never had a probllem
<duanedesign> but you never know
<yown> So do the Xubuntu etc have all the same versions as ubuntu? Do they mirror each other exactly or closely? Or do they fall behind a bit on releases or anything?
<duanedesign> if you go under softwware sources tou can configure your upgrade and update uptions
<duanedesign> yown: they are all in sync
<yown> OK thanks
<duanedesign> sorry for typos, getting dark here
<yown> Is using ubuntu, then putting KDE on it, the same as just having xubuntu?
<duanedesign> need to turn on  a light :)
<duanedesign> no
<duanedesign> Xubuntu uses adiferent window manager
<yown> Isn't window manager part of KDE?
<Unit193> KDE is Kubuntu.
<Unit193> And it'd be a little different.
<duanedesign> Xubuntu uses the  Xfce desktop environmen
<yown> oops well change my question so it correctly matches then
<yown> 	Is using ubuntu, then putting KDE on it, the same as just having kubuntu?
<duanedesign> If you have Ubuntu and then install the Kubuntu packages you will get something very similar
<yown> Besides KDE, what else would be in that package?
<duanedesign> I have not tried it so I can not sAy for sure. Their are several guides out their so it must work for quite a ffew
<yown> and you said similar, what would the differences be?
<duanedesign> im not sure
<yown> If I put KDE on ubuntu, would it get updated like normally?
<yown> as if I were using kubuntu?
<duanedesign> if you have the Kubuntu package manager I think it would
<Unit193> Same repos, so same updates to the same programs.
<duanedesign> ahhh good point
<duanedesign> http://www.unixmen.com/how-to-turn-ubuntu-to-kubuntu/
<yown> What DE do you use? Can you point me to a website that details the pros and cons of each? Any besides gnome have a menu tree along the side?
<duanedesign> this guide^^^ seems a little simple
<duanedesign> I use Unuty
<Unit193> !purekde
<ubot2> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde »
<yown> unity does not have a menu tree, I know that much
<duanedesign> Unity*
<yown> I didn't say pure, I said would it update
<yown> with KDE just plopped in
<duanedesign> what is a menu tree
<yown> You know, where you click on applications, places, systems, then can go to other menus that keep on unfolding, like startmenu, except less cramped
<duanedesign> ok
<yown> What others have that besides gnome?
<yown> duanedesign: stll there?
<duanedesign> yes
<yown> What others have that besides gnome?
<duanedesign> Enlightenment, XFCE, LXDE, KDE
<yown> Never heard of the first one
<duanedesign> Enlightenment is really cool
<duanedesign> Their are a bunch more..those are the most popular  ones
<duanedesign> ohh an Cinnamon
<yown> OK I downloaded 12.4, you guys convinced me to go 12.10, should just use 12.4 and update to 12.10 verses downloading 12.10?
<duanedesign> either way will work
<yown> duanedesign: Which one would likely be quicker?
<duanedesign> you can d/l 12.10 directly or upgrade from 12.04
<duanedesign> d/l install 12.10 directly
<Unit193> Or zsync it, but wouldn't offer much benefit as much has changed.
<yown> duanedesign: How big are these DE?
<yown> I mean how much hard drive space do they take up
<yown> Because I figured I could install a bunch of em, and switch between them when I feel like trying a new one. Would that likely work well as a plan?
<yown> but how much hard drive space would each take up duanedesign ?
<duanedesign> depends. LXDE is real light so it is small. KDE has a ton of eye candy so it will be huge
<yown> 500mb? Several GB?
<yown> duanedesign:
<yown> You are giving me relative words
<duanedesign> i would have to look
<duanedesign> sorry do not have the specs memorized :)
<yown> I am trying to look, but not finding the information, would you please look?
<yown> duanedesign: And is .10 almost always at least as stable as .4? Or is there ever some unstable beta like qualities to .10?
<duanedesign> lxde 15mb
<yown> Which is tiny, how about KDE?
<Unit193> System installed would be just under 5GB.
<Unit193> That's a general rule as well.
<duanedesign> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_X_Window_System_desktop_environments#Desktop_comparison_information
<duanedesign> this shows some comparisons of different desktop rnviromens, including size
<yown> well it does tell size, but pretty  sparten comparative information wise, otherwise.
<yown> duanedesign: And is .10 almost always at least as stable as .4? Or is there ever some unstable beta like qualities to .10?
<duanedesign> no all releases are tested extensively to be as stable as possible
<yown> Those sizes listed, are those the amount of HDD space they take installed, or ram space they use up when running?
<duanedesign> the footnote says " Reported apt-get installation size on a very basic Debian system with X"
<duanedesign> so HDD
<yown> duanedesign: So it probably wouldn't be any problem to just use ubuntu, and download and install a bunch of DE then switch between them freely? How do you switch between them anyway?
<duanedesign> yown: You should be able to select it (whatever session or desktop environment) at your login screen.
<yown> duanedesign: But with mine, it autoskips the login screen, I wouldn't want to have to deal with a login screen every time anyway. So what can I do?
<duanedesign> i have a dual boot between windows and i choose which os when i boot. It only takes less then a second. Linux can stay running for months on end if booting is an annoyance to you
<yown> I mean dealing with boot screens, I don't leave my PC running, waste of power
<yown> And if I duel boot, I would have to deal with two boot screens, one for OS, and one for DE
<yown> I like being able to hit the power button, walk away, come back latter to a fully loaded OS
<duanedesign> the DE screen will be integrated into the login scren
<duanedesign> i have never tried this...but  you should be able to restart x with the ctrl, alt, backspace keys and then change the session at the login.
<yown> so how can I make the login screen appear only when I want it?
<duanedesign> you cant
<yown> And is it complicated to change what DE or OS for that matter, your system defaults to?
<duanedesign> but the option i just posted is for switching while you aare booted
<yown> so restarting with ctrl al backspace gives me login, even when I autobypass it?
<duanedesign> i do not know. I have never tried it and I do not have my login screen turned off
<duanedesign> setting your default DE will likely be a line in a config file
<yown> sounds like a pain for casual changing
<yown> duanedesign: Is there a gnome 2.X bundle ISO I could download? Is gnome 2.x AKA classic still bundled with 12.10?
<duanedesign> Cinnamon
<duanedesign> is a mix between gnome2.0 and 3
<duanedesign> it looks and acts like 2.0 but has all the enhancments of 3
<yown> So it has the "applications places system" etc bar?
<duanedesign> yown: sorry I have not used it.
<duanedesign> I find the dash in unity much faster.
<duanedesign> I type 'ge' in the search and Gedit pops up
<yown> problem is, I don't know linux like you do
<yown> tough to do a search of a program when you don't know its name
<yown> but with what I term the menu tree, or the windows if you like, I can look around and see what my options are
<yown> duanedesign: So is gnome 2x bundled with 12.10?
<duanedesign> their is a folder explorer in ubuntu to search for files/apps
<duanedesign> no gnome 2 is no longer bundled with ubuntu
<duanedesign> yown: you might look at Linux Mint
<yown> I have considered linux mint, but I had people tell me it isn't as reliable as ubuntu
<duanedesign> it has many options. One is  Cinnamon
<yown> What have you heard about it?
<yown> Can't I do cinnamon in ubuntu?
<Unit193> You can in raring.
<yown> What is that?
<yown> Could I put gnome 2.x onto ubuntu?
<duanedesign> here is the desktop enviroment Mate running on Mint http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/51/Mate_DE_on_Debian.png
<duanedesign> looks a lot like gnom2
<duanedesign> you can not put Gnome2 on Ubuntu
<duanedesign> here is the Linux Mint running Mate link if interested http://www.linuxmint.com/download.php
<duanedesign> I have to stwp out for a minute
<duanedesign> bee right back
<yown> duanedesign: But what about what I hear about mints stability? Is there a DE for ubuntu that is similar in layout or design to gnome 2.x?
<yown> Unit193: What is raring?
<krytarik> !raring
<ubot2> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<yown> So Unit193 is that cinnoamon on raring, gnome 2.x on raring, or both? And when might the final stable version be available?
<yown> and how is the stability of it now, compared to final?
<yown> ?
<yown> Anyone here?
<krytarik> yown, you can install both "gnome-session-fallback" and Cinnamon on Raring 13.04 as well, the latter is now even included in the official repos, i.e. no PPA needed for Raring 13.04 anymore. As to Raring's current stability, the wording in the Alpha 2 release announcement cuts it pretty well (even though there haven't actually been created Alpha 2 images for the regular Ubuntu version): https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-ann
<krytarik> ounce/2013-February/001015.html
<krytarik> Oops. - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2013-February/001015.html
<krytarik> yown, btw, as for how to choose another session option when using auto-login, a simple logout would do it as well. ;)
<yown> krytarik: What is "gnome-session-fallback"?
<krytarik> Classic (Gnome 2-style) Gnome.
<krytarik> There is no "Gnome 2" anymore.
<yown> krytarik: Someone named bjsnider	 in ubuntu+1 said that the gnome 2 style was a product of gnome 3.8, which won't make it into 13.4, do you know differently?
<krytarik> It's actually that the Gnome Fallback session will be dropped with Gnome 3.8, and instead there is a special session based on Gnome Shell with special, Gnome 2-style extensions - but that won't be landing in Raring 13.04.
<krytarik> *Fallback sessions
<krytarik> However, I'd rather recommend Xubuntu (or plain Xfce) if you are going that 'classic' route.
<yown>  Is there a reason not to constantly run in gnome session fallback?
<krytarik> No, not at all, you can just use them as any other sessions.
<yown> Well That fellow I mentioned before thought it was unfortunate, perhaps because it means one has no fallback then, krytarik?
<krytarik> Humbug. :)
<krytarik> The Gnome Fallback sessions are meant as fallback for Gnome Shell.
<krytarik> In case you try to log in to Gnome Shell, the default Gnome session, but you don't have a sufficient graphics setup.
<krytarik> Just like Unity 2D was for the regular Unity.
<tashs> hey
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-02-27
<tashs> ??
<PabloRubianes> hey tashs
<PabloRubianes> hello
<tashs> hey
<PabloRubianes> sorry I was doing something else and didn't see you
<PabloRubianes> :)
<tashs> thats ok......brb...5 min ok?
<PabloRubianes> ok
<PabloRubianes> ping me tashs
<tashs> pablorubianes ping
<PabloRubianes> here
<PabloRubianes> having an issue?
<tashs> no....i wasnt sure what this channel was for to be honest...new to all of this
<PabloRubianes> no problem
<PabloRubianes> this channel is to ask support
<PabloRubianes> or you just want to hangout and chat?
<PabloRubianes> and learn?
<tashs> the latter
<PabloRubianes> so go to #ubuntu-begginers-chat
<tashs> thanks
<tashs> why does it look like im the only one there
<PabloRubianes> tashs, sorry #ubuntu-beginners-chat
<PabloRubianes> because we are here but doing other stuff
<PabloRubianes> some are studying or working
<tashs> no no..thats not what i meant
<PabloRubianes> I give you the wrong channel
<PabloRubianes> I correct it later
<tashs> ok
<PabloRubianes> #ubuntu-beginners-chat
<PabloRubianes> tashs, or  #ubuntu-beginners-team too
<tashs> i think that last one...was it
<ttoti>  Hey guys. Is there a channel I can join to learn about more information on contributing code to Ubuntu?
<madsailor> ttoti, #ubuntu-devel is the channel for Ubuntu Development.  Also check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment for more info
<ttoti> madsailor, thanks for the information. Ill be sure to check it out :)
<madsailor> you're welcome
<redi78> hi, i have a question. has anybody experiences with the zywall usg 20 and ipsec?
<dolphinsushi> hello all I am looking for some advice on Picuntu and where to find experienced users.
<Guest7041> Hello.. I need help
<Guest7041> Hello.. Anyone there that can help
<Guest7041> I have wirelles problem... When i try to turn it on, netbook just restarts...
<gordon_> i have a video problem i am new to ubuntu and i have a blur line on my screen when i scroll up or down a web page
<gordon_> is this the right area to ask about this problem?
<Guest7041> Anyone answering questions here?
<Guest7041> I have wirelles problem... When i try to turn it on, netbook just restarts.. im using ubuntu 12.04
<Guest7041> I have wirelles problem... When i try to turn it on, netbook just restarts.. im using ubuntu 12.04
<Guest7041> I have wirelles problem... When i try to turn it on, netbook just restarts.. im using ubuntu 12.04
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-02-28
<earthling_> Hi, I need to put files with long names on a usb drive.  Should I format usb drive to ext4, ext3 ?
<krytarik> earthling_, FAT16 or FAT32 would do it as well.
<earthling_> I am trying to transfer files to my usb drive and it occasionally gives invalid filename
<earthling_> for long names I think
<earthling_> its a kingston
<krytarik> I checked back here before, just to be sure: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_file_systems
<earthling_> fat 32
<escott> earthling_, that must be a very long filename
<earthling_> usually just web pages saved
<earthling_> hmm
<krytarik> That is, longer than 255 characters supported by all of those.
<earthling_> I just save web page in firefox
<krytarik> Just check the file names.
<escott> earthling_, perhaps firefox is saving the GET variables in the filename
<krytarik> That is, the page titles.
<earthling_> it saves fine in my ext3 usb drive
<krytarik> Well, then just apply what works. :P
<earthling_> its a lot of files to check
<earthling_> unfortunately
<earthling_> cest la vie
<earthling_> haven't had good luck with dvd burning
<escott> earthling_, dvd's have their own crazyness about filenames as well
<escott> earthling_, why not just sanitize the filenames
<earthling_> its probably 200 files
<escott> earthling_, so
<earthling_> was hoping there was a faster way
<escott> earthling_, there are these things called computers, that are well adapted to doing repetitive tasks
<earthling_> probably a script, but thats advanced
<escott> earthling_, you can ask how to write one
<escott> earthling_, you can also try a tool like fslint which probably has some filename shortening tools
<escott> !info fslint
<ubot2`> 'maverick' is not a valid distribution:
<escott> ubot2`, nobody loves you do they
<ubot2`> escott: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<krytarik> lol
<earthling_> escott, well, I'd rather not mess up my data, but its an option
<krytarik> There :) - https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/fslint/
<earthling_> thx
<escott> i guess ubot2` is having a hard time breaking up with maverick, she just can't stop thinking about and and asking about him
<earthling_> ubot2`, I've never seen you before
<krytarik> If you change the file names, it would break the structure of the pages, i.e. links wouldn't work anymore.
<ubot2`> earthling_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<escott> earthling_, are you trying to mirror a set of dynamically generated webpages
<earthling_> no, I am just saving the pages for the info
<krytarik> On the other hand, you could just create an archive of it.
<earthling_> krytarik, what sort of archive?
<krytarik> tar.gz, zip, etc.
<earthling_> that is an option
<Unit193> !ping
<ubot93> pong!
<Unit193> !info fslint | escott
<ubot93> escott: fslint (source: fslint): Utility collection to find and fix common errors in file storage. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.42-2 (quantal), package size 125 kB, installed size 746 kB
<escott> yeah :)
<Unit193> Temp fix.
<escott> whatever works
<escott> thanks Unit193
<Unit193> escott: Sure thing.
<vastkahuna> I need help getting updates to install
<krytarik> vastkahuna, some more info please. :)
<Unit193> Having issues?  Normally you can use update manager, synaptic, or apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<vastkahuna> my os told me updates are available but when I try to install them I only get about halfway and then it seems to stall or be stuck
<krytarik> Please post the output on a pastebin then.
<vastkahuna> I'm doing it through the update manager and the one it seems to be stuck on is ttf-mscorefonts installer
<Unit193> How long did you wait for it?
<vastkahuna> I've been waiting at least 30 minutes...it was installing multiple updates at the same time but it got stuck when it reached that one
<Unit193> I'd say try it in the terminal (sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade) and see where it gets stuck, then pastebin.com it.
<krytarik> vastkahuna, you have to accept the EULA of that one.
<vastkahuna> http://pastebin.com/zpTiNcmg
<vastkahuna> I just posted to pastebin what happened in the terminal when I tried
<krytarik> There: http://www.tuxgarage.com/2011/11/ttf-mscorefonts-installer-ubuntu.html
<krytarik> Specifically, follow the steps at the very bottom of that guide, under "Fixing the Issue".
<vastkahuna> http://pastebin.com/EVAUKPQh
<vastkahuna> I didn't seem to work so here's what I got
<krytarik> What I just said.
<Unit193> Means you have another package manager open, can only have one.
<vastkahuna> I don't see where the other one is still open, I closed it right when I came on here
<vastkahuna> Right now I have open this page, pastebin, and the terrminal
<krytarik> vastkahuna, you did get the general point of those troubleshooting steps yet? I.e. reboot, run "sudo dpkg --configure -a", accept the EULA this time.
<vastkahuna> I have but it didn't tell me to accept or decline the EULA
<krytarik> You did reboot already?
<vastkahuna> Yes
<krytarik> And you still get "Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock"?
<vastkahuna> Correct
<krytarik> Without have some other package manager open/running at the same time?
<krytarik> *having
<vastkahuna> As near as I can tell, let me point out if this is frustrating that I'm new to linux and don't have much technical knowledge
<krytarik> No, all fine. :)
<Unit193> sudo lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock     and paste the output, if it gives nothing at all, sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<krytarik> So no Software Center, Update Manager, Synaptic, or apt-get open/running?
<vastkahuna> No I closed all those so I don't know why it thinks they are still running
<krytarik> Then do what Unit193 just said.
<Unit193> (lsof = list open files)
<vastkahuna> http://pastebin.com/a66q6hPJ
<vastkahuna> This is what I got this time
<krytarik> Just reboot and check again.
<Unit193> That means dpkg (PID 2844) has locked it.
<krytarik> Yup, I see.
<krytarik> Cannot have rebooted after I gave him the instructions (obviously the same machine he's using to be here).
<vastkahuna> OK my computer just came back up, how do I check if anything worked?
<krytarik> First, run "sudo lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock" again.
<krytarik> If nothing comes up, then try "sudo dpkg --configure -a" again.
<vastkahuna> http://pastebin.com/00diU8rt
<krytarik> Good, go on.
<vastkahuna> OK I just put that in the terminal and it didn't do anything
<vastkahuna> http://pastebin.com/HwGSnDGu
<krytarik> Probably, the EULA is currently marked as being declined, run these command to bring up the EULA dialog (again):
<krytarik> sudo apt-get purge ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<krytarik> sudo apt-get install ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<krytarik> *commands
<vastkahuna> http://pastebin.com/PU3HWqAh
<krytarik> You have coupled the commands. :P
<vastkahuna> http://pastebin.com/tc7Xt07e
<krytarik> Just hit Enter. :D
<vastkahuna> http://pastebin.com/z0xczgdN
<krytarik> Then do: "sudo apt-get install --reinstall ttf-mscorefonts-installer".
<vastkahuna> The EULA box just appeared but it won't allow me to click on anything or respond if I hit enter
<krytarik> Use the Tab and Enter keys.
<krytarik> After that, finally upgrade your system. :)
<krytarik> I.e. 53 packages. :D
<vastkahuna> It says it was successful this time so will that allow flash to work on my system and allow me to watch my
<vastkahuna> dvds?
<krytarik> That was just the MS Fonts installer, make sure "ubuntu-restricted-extras" is installed as well.
<vastkahuna> Because those were two of the problems I was having, videos on youtube not playing due to problems with flash and codecs missing to watch dvds
<krytarik> That package should make that all work.
<krytarik> I.e. "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras".
<vastkahuna> So what command do I input? For the restricted extras and also to make sure if there are updates for my system and how to install them in the terminal
<Unit193> !dvd
<ubot93> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<krytarik> See above; for the upgrade, you can just use Update Manager or run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade".
<krytarik> The other above. :P
<vastkahuna> OK thanks
<krytarik> You are welcome. Report back if there are issues. :)
<vastkahuna> Is there somewhere, a website, where I can learn these commands on my own?
<krytarik> Sec.
<krytarik> There: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommandLineResources
<krytarik> That's a -lot- to choose from. :P
<vastkahuna> OK thanks, this is a lot easier than waiting for someone to reply to an email and cheaper than going to the computer shop
<krytarik> This here? Yeah, indeed. :)
<vastkahuna> Bye
<krytarik> Forget "computer shop" though. :P
<krytarik> Bye.
<Superirale> Hi evry one
<Superirale> I just got ubuntu 12.10,i'm a web developer what tools should i download
<krytarik> Superirale, if you need an editor, many seem to like Bluefish.
<Superirale> Thanks but i dont think there is anyone like dreamweaver
<krytarik> Maybe you should try it out first.
<Superirale> ok,i'll surely do that
<Superirale> Any other interesting apps for a web developer
<Stdedos> Dash does not display available applications, fresh installation
<Stdedos|NotHere> Anyone?
<rizwan_> hello
<scarabcoder_> Hey, the software center keeps closing when it starts up. Any fix?
<krytarik> scarabcoder_, please run "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get upgrade" in the Terminal and post the output on a pastebin.
<krytarik> If there are any error messages, that is.
<scarabcoder_> YAY!! That worked!! Thanks a lot!
<krytarik> Doesn't necessarily help you with your Software Center issue though. :P
<scarabcoder_> It did, for some reason...
<krytarik> Good then. :)
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-03-01
<Peet> Hello. Can I ask an install question here please?
<Peet> I just installed Unbuntu 12.04 from the live CD. The install said it was successful. After the first reboot though, it tries to start from the HD but I just see a flashing cursor in the upper left corner. No GRUB
<Peet> No nothing.  Any ideas on where I can start?
<holstein> Peet: try booting the live CD
<Peet> Yep, that works fine. Then what?
<Peet> If it helps any, I installed ubunut onto a clean, brand new HDD
<holstein> Peet: test the hard drive.. maybe its bad
<Unit193> It's not an EFI system is it?  And the Grub menu doesn't normally pull up on a single boot system.
<Peet> Unit193: Sorry, what do you mean by EFI?    It's a Toshiba Satellite laptop from 2006.
<Unit193> Then not EFI.
<Peet> That helps me as far as Grub, thanks
<Peet> Ok, I see
<Peet> If the install went all the way through, is there still a chance the CD I installed from is bad?
<Peet> I was thinking of maybe creating another CD-R
<holstein> Peet: you can test the CD
<Peet> Good point. I did run it as the Live part on a nother PC here and that works fine. Connect to the net from there, etc...
<Peet> You mentioned testing the HDD. Is there a tool for that or did you just mean connect it to another PC and read its contents?
<holstein> i use the ultimate boot cd...
<Peet> holstein: thanks. reading about it now ...
<vastkahuna> I have compiz installed on my system, how do I get it to work?
<holstein> vastkahuna: what system?
<vastkahuna> Ubuntu 12.10
<holstein> vastkahuna: ubuntu just ships it... so its just working, or should be.. are you on xubuntu?
<vastkahuna> I'm on just regular ubuntu, but I don't see it doing anything fancy like I was expecting
<holstein> vastkahuna: its not like that anymore..
<vastkahuna> Do I have to go into it and enable certain things?
<holstein> vastkahuna: you dont have to, but you can.. just nail down what certain things you want
<vastkahuna> Where do I go and how do I do it?
<holstein> vastkahuna: do what?
<vastkahuna> Open the settings and change them
<holstein> vastkahuna: unity is not all that customizable.. what are you wanting to change?
<vastkahuna> I just want to see the different effects like it does when you open your browser or a new window
<krytarik> Just install CompizConfig Settings Manger, fire it up, and go to "Effects -> Animations".
<vastkahuna> Can I do that in the terminal or where?
<krytarik> Either run "sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager", or use the Software Center to install CCSM.
<krytarik> After that, run it from the Dash, or from the menu, depending on what session you are using.
<vastkahuna> http://pastebin.com/xCBFYnck
<vastkahuna> I just tried it in the terminal but I'm not sure if it's telling me it's ready or what
<krytarik> Alright, go for the Dash/menu now.
<vastkahuna> And what do I put in to open it?
<krytarik> "CCSM", for example.
<krytarik> Now what session are you using actually?
<krytarik> ^^ That was for the Dash in Unity or under Gnome Shell, alternatively just start typing "Compiz...".
<vastkahuna> I'm not sure what you mean by session, I'm in ubuntu 12.10 and I'm using Firefox if that's what you mean
<vastkahuna> I have the menu open for CCSM but I'm not sure how to enable the different effects
<krytarik> Like I said, what you mentioned is under "Effects -> Animations".
<krytarik> Also, you may want to install the package "compiz-plugins" to get even more options.
<vastkahuna> So sudo apt-get compiz-plugins in the terminal?
<krytarik> Plus "install" after "apt-get", yes.
<vastkahuna> Now do I have to close and re-open CCSM for these to take efffect or reboot or anything like that?
<krytarik> You should better just relogin, yes.
<krytarik> vastkahuna, can you please run this command and tell me the output? It would show the name of the session you are using. -> "echo $DESKTOP_SESSION"
<krytarik> Not that you are using a session where Compiz isn't actually used, like Gnome Shell or Gnome Classic w/o Effects. :P
<vastkahuna> It didn't seem to do anything
<krytarik> Run in the Terminal?
<vastkahuna> http://pastebin.com/
<krytarik> Wrong URL. :P
<vastkahuna> So re-enter echo $DESKTOP_SESSION  in the terminal?
<krytarik> Yes.
<krytarik> Make sure you don't misspell it.
<krytarik> What happened, vastkahuna?
<krytarik> ^^ vastkahuna_
<vastkahuna_> It didn't seem to do anything
<krytarik> Now I actually meant why you needed to relogin to IRC. :)
<krytarik> Doesn't the command output a session name? It should.
<vastkahuna_> My browser seemed to freeze
<krytarik> Aha, already thought something like that.
<vastkahuna_> I was trying to send you the link from pastebin but that page seems to be messedup, I can't find the link at the top of that pge
<krytarik> You aren't possibly using something like Cinnamon, are you?
<vastkahuna_> No just standard ubuntu 12.10 and whatever that uses
<krytarik> The pure default then, yes?
<vastkahuna_> Yes
<krytarik> That would be Unity then, and the output should be "ubuntu" - isn't it?
<vastkahuna> Yes
<krytarik> Oki doki. :)
<krytarik> Compiz is used then.
<krytarik> Have fun with playing with its settings then, but don't break it! :P
<vastkahuna_> Something weird just happened, my search bars are missing from the top of my browser page
<vastkahuna_> OK it's back now
<krytarik> Ok, was going to say: right-click somewhere besides the tabs and re-enable "Navigation Toolbar". :)
<krytarik> Btw, you may want to use something like XChat when chatting that often on IRC. :)
<krytarik> I.e. the webchat interface is rather ugly and misses a lot of features.
<vastkahuna_> Yeah, now in CCSM I have the effects and animations open, so just check the boxes under random effects?
 * krytarik looks
<vastkahuna_> OK thanks
<krytarik> No, that's really only for if you set "Random" as the effect for something on the list above that.
<krytarik> For example, I have the first on the list under "Open Animation" set to "Glide 2".
<krytarik> Click on the entry you want to edit, then below the list, click on "Edit".
<vastkahuna_> That seems to be the standard setting because mine is like that too but I don't see any special effects when I open my browser or a new window
<krytarik> Yeah, might be, but I think I have lowered the duration - to what is it set there? I have mine on 80.
<vastkahuna_> Glide 2 on mine is at 120
<vastkahuna_> Fade is at 80
<krytarik> Now that you mention it, it doesn't work here either (Lucid 10.04), and I remember there is a bug report about that somewhere.
<krytarik> So sorry, I guess you can forget about that for now. :|
<vastkahuna_> I was reading on it somewhere before I logged in here and they think it has to do with unity, maybe disabling something there first?
<krytarik> Most other animations should work tough, just not the "Open Animation".
<krytarik> As I mentioned, I'm using Lucid 10.04, way before Unity as it is now started to exist. :P
<vastkahuna_> I don't know but it doesn't seem to do anything, it's just regular
<krytarik> Yep, just pops up.
<vastkahuna_> I have a question about something else
<krytarik> Then shoot! :)
 * krytarik searches for that bug report
<vastkahuna_> I installed ubuntu restricted extras to fix flash and my dvd movie player, it fixed flash but the codecs must be missing for the dvd
<krytarik> !dvd
<ubot93> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<krytarik> Check out that ^^ too then.
<vastkahuna_> Yeah  I was looking at that but it didn't seem to help, why do they make it so hard?
<krytarik> I'm not playing DVDs myself, so I can't really help with that, sorry.
<vastkahuna_> OK thanks
<vastkahuna_> Bye
<krytarik> Bye.
<r4y> I am having trouble with my mp3 player. I am not sure if I did safe removeable or not, but it will not mount. It's an RCA mp3 player model number th1814wm-a
<r4y> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5575630/
<r4y> http://imagebin.org/248545
<r4y> http://imagebin.org/248546
<r4y> http://imagebin.org/248547
<r4y> It still plays the music that is on it. And Windows XP says it is in mtp mode and if I remember right it is supposed to be in msc mode, but I don't know how to change it's mode. I tried formatting it but it can't be formatted and there is no mount point and I tried flashing the firmware with an exe file rca supplied. I should say I 2 different ones that they supplied, one of which I have...
<r4y> ...used before to fix this mp3 player before.
<r4y> It's cheap, but we are pinching our pennies right now
<r4y> To get the photos and info from the terminal I had to connect this mp3 player over and over and over each time removing the battery to turn it off, because it stops being under /dev/bus/usb/001
<r4y> I found this:
<r4y> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1551985.html
<r4y> How can I use what they said to do at the bottom of that thread?, and should I try it?
<r4y> Am I supposed to create this file /etc/usb_modeswitch.conf?, because I don't see it there, or is that a file that has to downloaded from the link given at the bottom of that thread?
<r4y> I guess the downloadable file was only of the logging that person did
<krytarik> A quick web search indicates that you can just create that file there and enter that setting.
<r4y> ah, I will try then
<r4y> O well, it was worth a shot. TY for trying
<krytarik> I barely just googled for you :P - didn't work then apparently?
<r4y> I don't think so
<krytarik> Did you reboot after putting that file in place? If not, I think you should do so.
<r4y> I also tried changing it and adding EnableLogging=1, but I don't know where the info for logging would be put into
<r4y> OK, I change it and do so just in case
<r4y> I will be back
<r4y> I didn't work. I is it supposed to be DisableSwitching=1
<r4y> I would guess not assuming 1=true and 0=false
<krytarik> Too bad. Reg. the log file, it should pop up directly under "/var/log", according to this page - there is way more info there too: http://www.draisberghof.de/usb_modeswitch/#trouble
<r4y> I should read this, so I bookmarked it and I will change DisableSwitching=1 to DisableSwitching=0and enable debugging as well then I will have to reboot then get the info from the log file
<r4y> I will be back
<krytarik> Ok.
<r4y> Are those the only 2 lines needed? because I am a newbie sort of
<r4y> I mean I am not a dev of coarse and I haven't messed with scripting and so forth
<r4y> Just plain, right?
<krytarik> Yeah, I've seen an example file in a forums post, the rest was all outcommented stuff.
<r4y> DisableSwitching=0 enter next line EnableLogging=1
<krytarik> Yes, just plain text.
<r4y> OK
<r4y> I will be back
<r4y> There is no log
<r4y> was this what this line should read DisableSwitching=0
<krytarik> What version of Ubuntu are you using then?
<r4y> 10.04
<r4y> Am I supposed to run a command for this?
<r4y> Ah, I haven't read that link yet
<krytarik> No, I just have checked whether that config should be there by default in your version of Ubuntu - in Lucid 10.04 not.
<r4y> Automatic serial driver assignment will work with the 3G-optimized driver only for kernels from 2.6.27 and up
<krytarik> Btw, the example file content I was referring to is here: http://www.draisberghof.de/usb_modeswitch/bb/viewtopic.php?p=5815&sid=d6747e6f86292dc1e0e1ea436633e561#p5815
<r4y> So then it should work for this kernel I think after checking synaptic package manager
<r4y> Header files related to Linux kernel version 2.6.32 and that is what I remember to be a lower number
<krytarik> You know, you should try with the Live CD of a current version of Ubuntu if 1.) your original issue exists, and 2.) that workaround works.
<r4y> Would I need to install extra packages?
<r4y> updates
<krytarik> Since the version of that tool provided via the Lucid 10.04 is considerably older too.
<r4y> Well couldn't I try Ubuntu 12.04 virtaully for this?
<krytarik> Also, Lucid's End of Life is in April this year anyway.
<r4y> I know
<r4y> But I am not switching
<r4y> in a calm tone
<krytarik> Well, I will upgrade to Precise 12.04 any time soon - I'm currently still on Lucid too. :)
<r4y> I tried it but to each their own
<krytarik> Reg. the Virtual Machine thing, I don't think that it would go that deep, hardware control-wise, but I don't really know.
<r4y> I still haven't tried the OSes Unit193 suggested to try out which I have downloaded, but I am going
<r4y> to
<krytarik> It's not that you have to live with the default "Ubuntu" setup, you know. :)
<r4y> kubuntu, lubuntu and xubuntu
<r4y> I know
<r4y> I want to myself out there and try debian but I am afraid
<krytarik> You should definitely have a look at Xubuntu, I was quite impressed when I played with it thoroughly just recently. :)
<krytarik> You can simply run any Ubuntu ISO through Grub2, you know?
<r4y> I still haven't tried other linux oses on this motherboard because I had tried some other gnome off shoots of Ubuntu for pleasing gnome fans whichI didn't like
<r4y> grub2, what?, I mean Idon't like installing and messing up another install
<r4y> I still to one install per hard drive just in case
<krytarik> Grub2 is the boot loader.
<r4y> I told you I am sort of a newbie
<r4y> I've been using Ubuntu since gutsy
<r4y> but I lack a lot
<krytarik> I.e. you put the ISO somewhere on your HDD, add an entry for it to the Grub2 menu, and then you can boot directly into it.
<krytarik> Sec., grabbing for a link.
<r4y> What, that's cool
<krytarik> There: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1549847
<krytarik> Yeah, indeed, that way I'm running any sorts of current Ubuntu ISO without ever having to burn a CD/DVD. :)
<r4y> I like not having to install a program but that is great as well
<krytarik> Grub2 is the default boot loader of Lucid 10.04 as well.
<r4y> So the path should be under the filesystem?, not home
<r4y> O
<r4y> I mean I was wrong I guess
<krytarik> You mean for the config file? Yes.
<krytarik> As well as the log file.
<r4y> I like to use this command gksudo nautilus when messing with the filesystem. It just makes things easier for me
<krytarik> Yeah, but not always necessary, sometimes it's easier to just use "sudo nano <file>" for just editing files, for example.
<r4y> I am a little lost and I need to use the bathroom and get water, sorry, I need to read this some more as well
<krytarik> Yeah, I should go to bed as well, so... :)
<r4y> Sorry for speaking so soon hear
<r4y> TY for this info but it will take me a little to put it together. I haven't messed with the grub menu I don't think
<krytarik> It's 10:32 AM here already, so.. - I'm just a little weird in that. :P
<r4y> I am a crazy late night personas well
<r4y> Take care, and ty
<krytarik> Yeah, take your time. There is also this, if you want to know more: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<r4y> TY, that should help me
<krytarik> You are welcome. :)
<r4y> TY for trying to help me
<krytarik> And good luck with your original issue.
<r4y> This mp3 player is driving me nuts, but I know I need to get a better one
<r4y> and I've been to the channel rockbox
<r4y> I Just don't have the money yet for it
<r4y> Things are some what tight here, but I am happy
<r4y> TY again
<krytarik> Yup. :)
<r4y> Ya, I may never get it fixed, but what ever
<Guest41676> Hi
<r4y> Hi
<Guest41676> I am new to Ubuntu and have a problem
<Guest41676> I installed 12.10 inside VirtualBox running on Windows 7
<r4y> There is also the ubuntu channel as well as this channel just in case
<Guest41676> It wend well until the first real boot. The system booted but I did not get any prompt/loging window
<Guest41676> Nothing
<Guest41676> Can anybody help?
<r4y> I can't, I am sorry, but maybe someone else here can help, I am just a visitor
<r4y> There is this channel as well #ubuntu
<r4y> Hello, can someone help me add an entry to the grub 2 menu?
<r4y> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5576527/
<r4y> Disk Utility says /dev/sda, is it still supposed to be the way I posted it in pastebin if it is sda?
<r4y> Someone gave me this link:
<r4y> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1549847
<r4y> I think that person's nick started with a k, anyways
<r4y> I think the answer is yes
<r4y> does hd0,1 remain as hd0,1 or should it be changed
<r4y> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5576579/
<r4y> I want to understand better what is sda1 and sda2 and sda5 for?, is one for home and one for the filesystem, please make this clear to me
<r4y> Anyone?
<r4y> Give me my daily Linux bread, lol
<r4y> Don't over feed me though
<r4y> I forgot got to say pretty please
<r4y> I should say that the help I've been given here has been very nice and I want to thank all the people here for the help you give us
<r4y> I need to sleep, so I will keep this open in hopes that someone will answer what I have asked.
<r4y> I didn't have chatzilla logging, so now I can go to sleep. Any help with my simple questions would really help me in strides. Sorry for any past trouble. TY all for the help over the years
<r4y> I wasn't referring to the questions I had regarding my mp3 player, just the questions regarding adding an iso file to the grub 2 menu entrie and what sda1, sda2 and sda5 stand for. I forgot home is under the filesystem, duh, so then never mind that question
<r4y> Is this right?, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5576527/ or hd0,1 is supposed to be different http://paste.ubuntu.com/5576579/
<r4y> Sorry, in part it is too much coffee and lack of sleep. I am not a social person, so I lack thinking before I speak and ramble. What's great about the Ubuntu forums for instance is that we can edit what we have written to take out spelling errors and ramblings. Anyways, sorry again
<r4y> I will be logging this so I can sleep
<alexitc_> is anyone here knowledgable?
<alexitc_> is anyone here alive?
<alexitc_> shadeslayer r u here?
<alexitc_> anyone here?
<Unit193> !ask | alexitc_
<ubot93> alexitc_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<alexitc_> i cant find the mount point for my external dvd drive. how can i find that out?
<Unit193> /dev/sr0 is a standard one.
<Unit193> !mount
<ubot93> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<alexitc_> cant find /dev/sr0 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<alexitc_> am i never gonna be able to mount a cd or dvd drive?
<cerebrate> Peace yall.  may i have guidance into making a practical script to keep my touchpad i dont need or want from activating through the software
<krytarik> How about this?: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad#Completely_disabling_Touchpad
<cerebrate> it varies with the necessary change of login devices attached to my computer krytarik
<cerebrate> plus i want it automated
<cerebrate> i guess i should read the friendly manpage or something
<cerebrate> oh yeah you proved satisfactory :D
<krytarik> :)
<cerebrate> dissatisfactory implimenting due to use of lubuntu instead of less modified ubuntu variants :/
<cerebrate> atareao not found in commands
<cerebrate> atareao not found in accessories list
<krytarik> You'd have to install it from its PPA first, with the commands provided there.
<cerebrate> apparently touchpad functionality disabled :D
<cerebrate> tyvm ^3^
<krytarik> You are welcome. :)
<r4y> krytarik 	Is this right?, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5576527/ or hd0,1 is supposed to be different http://paste.ubuntu.com/5576579/
 * krytarik looks
<krytarik> Looks fine to me.
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-03-02
<krytarik> r4y, btw, I've set it up like shown in the example for "Lucid 10.04" in the guide I linked to in the morning.
<krytarik> That is, with the "$isofile" variable, so that I don't need to change it in two places when I want to boot another ISO.
<krytarik> *-two-
<krytarik> Another BTW, be prepared that in the booted Live ISO you can't access the partition the ISO is located on.
<wytsa> quick question for you guys, is there a setting in 'quickly' that would prevent someone from being able to edit labels? if so where can i find that so i can turn it off
<holstein> wytsa: what labels?
<wytsa> like a label for a button
<wytsa> i was going through the getting started tutorial
<wytsa>  and the point i am to change the label on the button to name it refresh the option is there but it is faded and unable to be selected or changed
<wytsa> i have tried uninstalling quickly and reinstalling it but have the same issue
<holstein> wytsa: in unity?
<holstein> what button?
<holstein> wytsa: sorry.. i dont do dcc's like that.. just use imagebin and share the screenshot here
<r4y> krytarik, Thank you for the info and help
<krytarik> I'm glad that you got that. :)
<r4y> I knew a tarik in school, but I can't rememeber if his name was spelled the same. His last name was Richards
<krytarik> I don't know, but my name is completely made up. :)
<r4y> Well, I should try this then. I will be back. The Kool aid guy, O no, o ya
<r4y> I got to the grub menu using shift but then it was frozen
<r4y> Xubuntu was at the bottom of the list
<r4y> Do the permission need to be changed. Like for instance allow executing file as program?
<r4y> permissions I meant
<r4y> own root read write, group root read only, other read only, allow executing file as program not checked
<r4y> krytarik
<r4y> Unit193
<r4y> I am going to try anyways
<r4y> That didn't work
<silversufer> hey can someone help me figure out how to connect to my home network
<r4y> I am used to Ubuntu 10.04 and I am not sure if I can say but I have setup a router before andconnected to it so perhaps
<krytarik> r4y, read your messages before you left again, it should actually work that way, but I myself have my ISOs on a FAT32 partition.
<r4y> hmm
<duanedesign> o/
<r4y> Should I have changed it to allow?
<r4y> hi duanedesign
<silversufer> kool well I called my internet service provider and they said they do not support Linux. Is there a way around that?
<krytarik> r4y, no, it isn't run, but read.
<duanedesign> hello Axlin
<duanedesign> oops i am wat behind
<silversufer> I think they where referring to the modem though
<duanedesign> that was hours ago. Itpays to scroll down
<Unit193> silversufer: What exactly are you trying to do?
<r4y> krytarik ty
<silversufer> just connect my computer to the internet
<r4y> wired, right?
<silversufer> no wireless
<duanedesign> r4 did you firure ouy your issue
<r4y> no
<silversufer> we have a home network already established
<r4y> duan I should read over this link again http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1549847
<duanedesign> r4y: you should not need to chnge permissions. You may need to rebuild grub?
<r4y> please take care of his problem. Iam just having fun tinkering
<r4y> I ran sudo update-grub
<duanedesign> r4y: id this a strandard dualt bot Xubunru.Ubunru
<duanedesign> r4y let me lok for  apage for yu
<duanedesign> r4y: I have had great luvh with Boot-Repair
<r4y> What version of Ubuntu us silversurfer using?
<r4y> Funny Ihave that installed
<duanedesign> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Troubleshooting#Boot-Repair
<r4y> I should try using it, ty for the link
<duanedesign> here is a more straight forward guifr https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair r4y
<duanedesign> sorry for tyos dark here. I needed a lighttrd keyboear
<r4y> bookmarked ty
<duanedesign> r4y that does not work please let us know
<r4y> TY
<r4y> What about silversurfer, doesn't he still need help?
<r4y> TY again
<silversufer> hey I talking to someone from dell atm ill be back
<r4y> I am lost, the bash is grub, but the menu just is frozen so I will not be able to get a grub like terminal, do I use the terminal under applications?, I have not read enough of this, so I shouldn't be asking this so soon
<duanedesign> let me see if i csn get help
<r4y> I asked this ealier today. I don't understand what sda1, sda2 and sda5 are
<r4y> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5578493/
<r4y> I know you guys understand but I never have understood, not yet anyways
<duanedesign> r4y: i was about to ask for that. Is that boot reapir retrns?
<r4y> I haven't messed with boot repair with this, I used it to try and fix another hard drive I think
<r4y> I have one hard drive connected though
<silversufer> Do all Ethernet adapters work with ubuntu? or is there a specific type I should get or you could recommend?
<r4y> In the future away from here I need to Google like mad to learn what all the info is in the last link you gave me. I Googled and found this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Initrd
<r4y> sorry I got mixed up in reading, readind boot repair again
<r4y> Am, I supposed to stick with the default?
<r4y> Use recommended?
<r4y> I guess I should make my usb drive into a live version of ubuntu for starters
<r4y> Um, I have a flash drive problem
<r4y> I formatted just recently about 30 minutes ago. It was called new Volume ubt now everytime I mount it it is called usb0 and I can't delete or add to it. I made it fat
<r4y> Ah, I think I understand why but I need to mess with it
<r4y> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/util-linux/+question/157249
<r4y> Arg, I am starting to hate myself
<r4y> Am I supposed to remove all of what was on the first list at the bottom of that link?
<r4y> Never mind I think I get it
<r4y> yes, my flash drive works again.
<r4y> I need to go try something
<r4y> OK, I don't know of what I did that made the iso work but I am in Xubuntu
<r4y> I could list the commands I used but I would have to do so from Ubuntu 10.04
<r4y> I am not sure what I think of xubuntu
<duanedesign> hmm
<duanedesign> r4y: are tou dual booting?
<r4y> I have one internal hard drive and no other
<duanedesign> Meamming yo et a choice of which od to run?
<r4y> yep, either os
<duanedesign> Ubuntu or Lubuntu?
<r4y> I am running x and I was using Ubuntu 10 but x is 12
<r4y> I think
<r4y> I don't know how to tell but I think that it is 12.04 of xubuntu
<duanedesign> Lubuntu is a low resource verion  of UBUNTU. If you do not need it I xould judt go with Ubuntu. Lubuntu i another light distro I like  lot bettr.
<duanedesign> Howere it soulds like tou are really clode
<r4y> I should go back, if you want I can say what I did but I am not sure of what did it
<r4y> what, sorry
<r4y> clode?
<duanedesign> you say you mde the iso work. That mens you installe Xubuntu on your computrt
<r4y> I need to test out somethings, but I also want to add more to the grub menu,like lubuntu and kubuntu to try out
<duanedesign> be aref ul unless yo have the space. The most communiway to dis is with virtual ,achines
<duanedesign> machines*
<r4y> I am not sure if I like xubuntu just yet. I am pretty happy with Ubuntu 10.04 other then videos on the internet not working right for me regarding flash html5
<r4y> html5 works but
<r4y> flash pepper never worked for me on 10.04  and 12.04
<r4y> on google chrome
<r4y> I really like firefox on top of that
<r4y> but ha who knows
<duanedesign> offf wait.  I see on problem you are unning 10.04/ Tht is N OLDRELEASE
<duanedesign> sorry cps
<r4y> I said 12.04 with pepper flash didn't work under google cgrome for me
<r4y> chrome I meant
<r4y> I think however it could have something to do with motherboard but I could be wrong
<duanedesign> 10.04 is good until April 2013 (Desktop)
<r4y> I have testing I should do, I had this problem with Ubuntu 10.04 where  everytime I tried to log in it would log me out until it finally let me in, then I figured out that this flat screen needed to be set higher then 60 hz
<r4y> then the problem went away
<r4y> but I haven't tested pepper flash since
<r4y> I ended up using flash 10.3
<r4y> html5 videos worked unless I had flash 11 installed
<r4y> That's when it was suggested I try other version of Ubuntu, including upgrading to Ubuntu 12.04 but like I said videos on the internet were still a problem
<duanedesign> You can upgrade from LTS to LTS. oPEN pckage manager ald sekect Edit > Softare ssources . Select 'Notify of New Ubuntu Versions
<r4y> I am not sure how my other motherboard would fair regarding all this but it has a big problem where if flash the bios doesn't work then I have to replace it and in order to flash bios I need an 80 pin floppy disk wire andI have 4 40 ipn floppy disk wire, lol, life's just funny like that
<duanedesign> Next to to run Update manager you will be promted to install 12.04. then from their you can get the latest 11/04. Maybe your bug is fixrd their.
<r4y> I don't like Ubuntu 12.04 nad as I said the oly problem I want to fix doesn't get fixed when using Ubuntu 12.04
<r4y> I am not sure about 11 though
<r4y> hmm
<duanedesign> I recomend installing the Proprietart frivers and uninstall the voveau drivers.
<duanedesign> driveers&
<duanedesign> ufgnoveau drivers
<duanedesign> danb
<duanedesign> noveau drivers
<duanedesign> that is the open source dricers
<r4y> There are no drivers under additional drivers to be installed
<r4y> this motherboard has a built in graphics port
<r4y> It's an emchaines of all things
<r4y> emachines
<r4y> Sorry, I should have said so before
<duanedesign> firefox has an open issue on 11.4 and Flash
<duanedesign> https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/939396
<duanedesign> not sure if this is th e installation provecess toy followed http://www.liberiangeek.net/2011/03/install-adobe-flash-player-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal/
<duanedesign> ake sure to instal all other flaaaaaaash players
<r4y> I've tried it till I was blue in the face
<r4y> installer then install from adobe
<r4y> install adobe as is without the installer as well
<r4y> I even moved the installed file to where flash 10.03was working for me
<r4y> I can't remember exactly but I should google irc r4y flash
<r4y> I am trying to remeber the paths
<duanedesign> r4y: could you do me  fvour. OPen the file - gedit /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf
<r4y> Sorry I am running xubuntu and gedit it not installed
<r4y> leafpad
<duanedesign> http://bit.uz/eY8H
<duanedesign> lefpad or ant text editora
<r4y> I should switch back to Ubuntu 10.04 as I am used to it and it is more modified
<duanedesign> i strongly recommend it. Securiy=ty updated and packagea updates are nol onger beind=g nade
<r4y> I am was looking for something I wrote regarding flash about what worked for me
<duanedesign> oops I strong do not
<duanedesign> r4y: sign up fpr te forums anaskUbunt nd I am sure you will have an ansxer in a coule daya
<duanedesign> what was the content og you leafpad /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf
<r4y> Nothing but I am running xubuntu
<r4y> I should switch to Ubuntu 10.04 instead
<r4y> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5578741/
<duanedesign> xubuntu migh not come with the proprietart flash pscksge??
<r4y> It's not installed just the iso,I don't want to install it
<r4y> I will switch and be back
<r4y> if that's ok
<duanedesign> it will help. out put
<duanedesign> gedit /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf
<r4y> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/02/02/%23ubuntu-beginners.html
<duanedesign> does the command -  dpkg --get-selections | grep  xserver-xorg-video-unichrome
<duanedesign> return the driver
<r4y> no
<r4y> it just jumps down to "ray@ray-desktop:~$"
<duanedesign> 
<duanedesign> 
<duanedesign> try: sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-installer libswfdec-0.8-0 swfdec-mozilla
<duanedesign> then: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<duanedesign> this will instal latest fiver w.out conlicting flas files
<r4y> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5578767/
<r4y> but I've messed with this before
<r4y> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/02/02/%23ubuntu-beginners.html
<duanedesign> ok so flashplugin-installer is not installes
<duanedesign> does this commsnd help"  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<r4y> flash 10.3 worked under usr/lib/firefox/plugins and or usr/lib/mozilla/plugins but not flash 11
<r4y> For the sack of trouble shooting even though I've messed with this before to no avail I will try just for fun
<r4y> Should I have removed flash under the paths I have shown first?, I already installed
<r4y> I can always reinstall
<r4y> I mean flash that is
<r4y> I did need to
<r4y> the path it has is /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<r4y> other then restricted extras nothing else related to flash is installed, but I need to redo this sorry
<r4y> OK, I am going to reinstall
<r4y> I did a complete removal with synaptic package manager, and now I am installing what you said in the terminal
<r4y> Before doing so I removed what I manually installed in the filesystem, I have flash 10.3 backed up in a folder just in case
<r4y> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer is done
<r4y> do I dosudo apt-get remove flashplugin-installer libswfdec-0.8-0 swfdec-mozilla ??
<r4y> duanedesign
<r4y> I never mind
<r4y> lol
<r4y> What do I do next then?
<r4y> go here next http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/ right?
<r4y> elect the bottom one that says select version to download
<r4y> 10.04+
<duanedesign> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<duanedesign> should take care of i
<r4y> I will be back
<r4y> What I just did did not work
<r4y> http://imagebin.org/248666
<r4y> black no video, and like I've had before where where the video is supposed to be it has before flicked white where the video is supposed to be from black
<r4y> Was that the way I was supposed to do it?
<r4y> duanedesign
<r4y> I have also tried chrome before where I download chrome to install it and grab the lib pep file and put it where it is supposed to go with no luck
<r4y> on 12.04
<r4y> I need to check somethig
<r4y> Nothing related to swf is installed according to synaptic package manager
<r4y> I don't know what the deal is, but ty for trying to help me. I know are trying to help me.
<r4y> That just the ways things are sometimes.
<r4y> I remember there was a command
<duanedesign> i have to finish upsome wiki work and a meeting. PLease lets pick up tom if you want
<r4y> for the cpu related to the problem I am having with flash
<duanedesign> i wish I could of resolved our issu
<r4y> I don't know what to say but I understand and I am sorry
<r4y> I want to
<r4y> I am not sure about tomorrow, things have been kind of upside down for me for a long time
<r4y> I need to focus on something else I have to do unrelated
<r4y> It was neat to use grub 2 for isos
<r4y> Take care
<r4y> TY all for the help
<r4y> One step at a time
<NeTstat-b> Hey everyone! First time here. Anyone know about installing 12.10 on Vmware workstation 9? I installed both 12.10 and 12.04 and everything works fine but as soon as I start the virtual session and login, the graphics do not seem to work. I get the normal background but the sidebar is blank and when I move the cursor over it, it shows a black box byy each of the links
<NeTstat-b> Hey everyone! First time here. Anyone know about installing 12.10 on Vmware workstation 9? I installed both 12.10 and 12.04 and everything works fine but as soon as I start the virtual session and login, the graphics do not seem to work. I get the normal background but the sidebar is blank and when I move the cursor over it, it shows a black box byy each of the links
<NeTstat-b> Hey everyone! First time here. Anyone know about installing 12.10 on Vmware workstation 9? I installed both 12.10 and 12.04 and everything works fine but as soon as I start the virtual session and login, the graphics do not seem to work. I get the normal background but the sidebar is blank and when I move the cursor over it, it shows a black box byy each of the links
<dcima> I've installed gnome 3 in ubuntu 12.04. Can I remove all installed unity packages?
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-03-03
<cerebrate> harrisr mentioned some need for assistance with libre and ubuntu
<cerebrate> he can elaborate
<cerebrate> or tell more about it
<cerebrate> i dont know his issue *shrug*
<growingpains08> hello
<growingpains08> anyone here?
<holstein> growingpains08: sure.. ask if you have a question
<growingpains08> trying to look for all files with the name list in there
<growingpains08> in them
<growingpains08> and I type  find . -name *list*
<growingpains08> which doesn't work
<growingpains08> but if i type find . -name *list\*
<growingpains08> it works
<growingpains08> and i dont  know why.  what is the "\" for
<Sisyphus1> Is anyone there?
<Sisyphus1> I'
<Sisyphus1> Sorry, one sec.
<Sisyphus1> I've got a problem that I think is probably rather advanced.
<JoseeAntonioR> Sisyphus1: may I help?
<Sisyphus1> Indeed I HOPE so, lol.
<Sisyphus1> Here's the breakdown, in simplest terms.
<Sisyphus1> Supermicro X7DAL-E+ motherboard. Server board. Two 64-bit Xeon 3.0 Ghz processors.
<Sisyphus1> I've gotten 64-bit Ubuntu installed... but I can only boot into it when using the SuperGRUB2 Recovery disk.
<Sisyphus1> Got Windows 7 to work on it... but I had to "force" it on there, in an odd way.
<Sisyphus1> Like, I had to install the 5000x chipset drivers, then re-boot, then I could install it.
<Sisyphus1> ...the Supermicro Website only has the drivers for Linux RedHat, and I haven't figured out how to install them and get them to work in Ubuntu.
<Sisyphus1> There are other issues, but I figure we might start with that one, lol.
<Sisyphus1> ...it's a pretty important one, I think. :P
<Sisyphus1> ...so anyway I yanked out the HDD with Win 7 on it and I've been trying to get Ubuntu to work on it, on its own.
<Sisyphus1> ...because I'm like that.
<Sisyphus1> ...and I want Ubuntu to work on it SOOOOO bad.
<Sisyphus1> ...seems like an advanced issue, really.
<Sisyphus1> Any thoughts, guys'n'gals?
<jalcine> Sisyphus1: hey
<jalcine> so what drive is set to boot at start?
<Sisyphus1> I suppose there isn't one.
<Sisyphus1> I've been told the GRUB2 is the problem, and that it's not a driver problem.
<jalcine> It potentially might be.
<Sisyphus1> Not sure I believe that though, but if it's true, will this solve my probleM?
<Sisyphus1> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=43C2qaYY8zE
<jalcine> Have you tried installing an older version of grub onto the partition?
<jalcine> you might have to install an older version of Ubuntu to do so
<Sisyphus1> No, haven't tried that yet.
<jalcine> please do :)
<Sisyphus1> Well, in either case, looks like the best route is to use an alternative CD to do it.
<jalcine> That's the best way to go about it.
<Unit193> There are no alternates, except for the mini.
<Unit193> !mini
<ubot93> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Sisyphus1> http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/
<Unit193> Quantal and up don't, that is.  (I always disregard LTS releases)
<Sisyphus1> ...so I can just use my Ubuntu-64 disk and boot from that, and do the same thing?
<SpudULike> On 12.10.  What is the best GUI, way for me to add drive partitions so that they are mounted at boot time?
<duanedesign> SpudULike: helo
<duanedesign> I am not famiiliar with a GUI way to do this. You willl need to add the drive to your fsta file
<duanedesign> fstab*
<duanedesign> SpudULike: actually i just hear about pysdm
<duanedesign> sudo apt-get install pysdm
<duanedesign> before drocedding back up old file - sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.old
<duanedesign> SpudULike: for more see this pae http://www.webupd8.org/2011/11/how-to-mount-partitions-automatically.html
<duanedesign> obviously ignore the Fedora parts :)
<duanedesign> hope that helps
<Phryq> hey; I have a lumia 920 windows phone, and when I plug it into my ubuntu 12.10 laptop it's not being recognized by my computer
<duanedesign> Phryq: what version android OS?
<duanedesign> sorry probably not running android..habit
<duanedesign> many users have reported being able to connect no problem...?
<duanedesign> i am stumped
<Phryq> not Android; Windows 8
<SpudULike> hi duanedesign : oddly, I don't think there is a version of pysdm for 12.10.
<duanedesign> :9
<duanedesign> :(
